# Join Overclock.net's [email protected] Team



## admin

Become a member of the Overclock.net [email protected] team. For more info on what [email protected] is and why it's a "good thing" visit here.

*Let's Get Folding...*

Download the folding program here.

Request a passkey here.
Team Number: 37726

For further information, post a thread in the Folding Forum.

Overclock.net team-specific stats here.

General stats page is here.


----------



## DeathONator

Yeah, you all better get started to get a head start. Soon I'll switch all my folding power over from my old team to the overclock.net team. So you better get going!

Folding studies how proteins fold and mis fold. Many diseases are atributed to proteins mis-folding... Studying how they fold and stuff may help find a cure... so fold for the cure! I or someone else will put up a how to install and run folding. You can make it run in the background and there is a program you can use to monitor it. I will put together a self extracting .exe file that will have everything you need on it and already have the team number in, you would just have to enter in your name.


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Wow this is cool. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside knowing Im helping.


----------



## DeathONator

I should also say this:

Folding At Home only uses the left over CPU processes. You can play a game w/ it running in the back ground or anything else no problem. I have my comp folding 24/7 except when I'm extreme benchmarking.

Folding runs your CPU at 99-100% usually. You can specify less... but why?









You download WU (work units) and it can take anywhere from a few hours to a few days to complete (depending on the work unit and your computer, w/ a very slow computer it can take several weeks). Different work units have different point values. Once finished, it sends the work unit to stanford and downloads another one. If you're not connected to the internet and don't have auto dial set, it won't be doing anything until it can download another one.


----------



## Xavier1421

SWEETNESS

I now have a reason to build up my AMD2000 and AMD3000 and possibly even my AMD 64 rigs. I didnt want to fold for just anyone, but I will gladly fold for Overclock.net!

Waiting on mobo from killacamaro, and maybe some money for cases and motherboards...then its on like donkey-kong!


----------



## Jonesey

Ive already started







I got half a section done in a day


----------



## Plague

if you really want to help folding, you'd fold dual proc computers


----------



## Xavier1421

SURE! Lemme whip out my checkbook and pay for a dual proc system









lol

If I could fold with a dual, I would...


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Why not someone come over and fold my clothes since my wife is lazy. lol... (boy I hope my wife doesnt read this forum... I doubt it...)


----------



## Singularity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *digitalphreak*
Why not someone come over and fold my clothes since my wife is lazy. lol... (boy I hope my wife doesnt read this forum... I doubt it...)

Ma Brotha!!! I feel yo pain!


----------



## Ender

Can someone tell me what this is in laman terms?


----------



## admin

You are contributing to the betterment of mankind by donating your idle cpu processes to science. Nobody makes a cent off of it, nothing bad happens to your PC (not even a noticeable performance hit). All good, no bad.


----------



## Jonesey

k ERRM GIVE ME A SEC


----------



## Jonesey

ARTICLE PROVIDED BY http://folding.stanford.edu/science.html
(THIS AVOIDS PLAGERISM)
*WHAT ARE PROTEINS?*

Proteins are *necklaces* of amino acids --- long chain molecules. Proteins are the basis of how biology gets things done. As *enzymes*, they are the driving force behind all of the biochemical reactions which make biology work. As *structural elements*, they are the main constituent of our bones, muscles, hair, skin and blood vessels. As *antibodies*, they recognize invading elements and allow the immune system to get rid of the unwanted invaders. For these reasons, scientists have sequenced the human genome -- the blueprint for all of the proteins in biology -- but how can we understand what these proteins do and how they work?

*RELATIONSHIP TO THE HUMAN GENOME PROJECT*

Since proteins play such fundamental roles in biology, scientists have sequenced the human *genome*. The genome is in a sense a "blueprint" for these proteins -- the genome contains the DNA code which specifies the *sequence* of the amino acids beads along the protein "necklace."

*WHY DO PROTEINS "FOLD"?*

However, only knowing this sequence tells us little about what the protein does and how it does it. In order to carry out their function (eg as enzymes or antibodies), they must take on a particular shape, also known as a "fold." Thus, proteins are truly amazing machines: before they do their work, they assemble themselves! This self-assembly is called "folding."

One of our project goals is to simulate protein folding in order to understand how proteins fold so quickly and reliably, and to learn how to make synthetic polymers with these properties. Movies of the results of some of these simulation results can be found here.

*PROTEIN FOLDING AND DISEASE: BSE (Mad Cow), Altzheimer's, ...*

What happens if proteins don't fold correctly? Diseases such as Alzheimer's disease, cystic fibrosis, BSE (Mad Cow disease), an inherited form of emphysema, and even many cancers are believed to result from protein misfolding.

When proteins misfold, they can clump together ("aggregate"). These clumps can often gather in the brain, where they are believed to cause the symptoms of Mad Cow or Alzheimer's disease.

*PROTEIN FOLDING AND NANOTECHNOLOGY: Building man made machines on the nanoscale*

In addition to biomedical applications, learning about how proteins fold will also teach us how to design our own protein-sized "nanomachines" to do similar tasks. Of course, before nanomachines can carry out any activity, they must also be assembled.

*WHY IS PROTEIN FOLDING SO DIFFICULT TO UNDERSTAND?*

It's amazing that not only do proteins self-assemble -- fold -- but they do so amazingly quickly: some as fast as a millionth of a second. While this time is very fast on a person's timescale, it's remarkably long for computers to simulate.

In fact, it takes about a day to simulate a nanosecond (1/1,000,000,000 of a second). Unfortunately, proteins fold on the tens of microsecond timescale (10,000 nanoseconds). Thus, it would take 10,000 CPU days to simulate folding -- i.e. it would take 30 CPU years! That's a long time to wait for one result!

*A SOLUTION: DISTRIBUTED DYNAMICS*

To solve the protein folding problem, we need to break the microsecond barrier. Our group has developed a new way to simulate protein folding which can break the microsecond barrier by dividing the work between multiple processors in a new way -- with a near linear speed up in the number of processors. Thus, with 1000 processors, we can break the microsecond barrier and help unlock the mystery of how proteins fold.


----------



## Ryan

Hey guys I installed it but for team number it says 0 and I don't know how to change it so that it's on our team. Plz help!


----------



## Ryan

figured it out! go to config.
my bad


----------



## Ender

Oh, I was wondering how a program was folding proteins









OK this makes much more sense, shall do.


----------



## Ender

Does this add anything to my HD?

Just wondering because while it's running it says "56843789" bytes downloaded... (that was a fake number)


----------



## Xavier1421

It uses temporary files...and when it says bytes, remember how many bytes are in a megabyte.


----------



## Ender

I'm picky about my drive :-D

How long does it take for me to show up in the team stats? I've got 2/400 done lol 1%!!


----------



## DeathONator

It won't show up until you upload it back to the server. But if it's a 400 frame WU, it should be worth 250 points or something like that. Install it on every machine you can (after getting permission)!!


----------



## Ender

How exactly do I upload it? Or does it just do it once it gets to a certain point?


----------



## DeathONator

Yeah, once it finishes, it sends that one, and downloads a new work load. As long as you are connected to the internet that is. If you have autodial set up in windows, it will make it dial out and connect on it's own.


----------



## Ender

Alright cool, I've got the screen saver and the graphical one


----------



## Ryan

My name isn't showing up!!! Right now I have 125/500. When will mine show up. Please help.


----------



## admin

After you complete 1 full one


----------



## Xavier1421

ETA 2 weeks for 8 G's of folding horsepower







*drumroll please

One question though, how come a 1000frame WU isn't worth as much as the 400frame I did first?

Doesn't particularly matter, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Aeolus

Im running it, but i cant bring up the screen at all, can't find an icon to click on. but i can see in running in task manager.


----------



## Ryan

i'm confused, i finally finished one, it was 500 somethings (lol) and i got 500 out of 500, so why did i only get 44 points on the website??? Shouldn't i get 500??? xplain some1 plz


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeolus*

Im running it, but i cant bring up the screen at all, can't find an icon to click on. but i can see in running in task manager.


That's strange. I had to reboot for it to run properly when I installed. Maybe try that?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan*

i'm confused, i finally finished one, it was 500 somethings (lol) and i got 500 out of 500, so why did i only get 44 points on the website??? Shouldn't i get 500??? xplain some1 plz


Different work units are worth different amounts of points. No worries though, everyone is on a level playing field when it comes to accumulating points. The only variable is the amount of processing power you have dedicated to folding.


----------



## DeathONator

For the most part, it goes by how long it takes you to complete it. The number of frames it has (100, 400, etc), doesn't really matter.


----------



## Aeolus

yea it worked after rebooting, lol 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*

That's strange. I had to reboot for it to run properly when I installed. Maybe try that?


----------



## Xavier1421

I didnt have to restart to get it running properly. The icon showed up in my task bar (lower right hand side by the time)

Another thing I have noticed. Frame amount (***/1000 for example) has nothing to do with point value.

I did a 400 framer the other day, got buuckoo points for it, then the 1000 I did the next day got half as many points.

I hope the 10000 framer I'm running now gets some decent points.


----------



## Ryan

is there neway that we can see who is in the lead for the month of august and not the complete totals on the website?


----------



## admin

The remaining days from July will feed into August and will count for that month's prize. After that, we should have a system setup on overclocking.net that will provide much more detailed stats.

Obviously member "Overclock.net" will not be in the running


----------



## Arkanoid

I have started on this folding thing! I dont know what it is but I started the progam!


----------



## Xavier1421

Arkanoid...lmao!

Thats great though that you started the program! Overclock.net needs more and more folding!!

Do some light reading on the folding-at-home webpage...you'll be impressed!

BTW- has anyone looked at the folding density map? Shows where all the computers are that are folding...I wanna know who that guy is on that one island out there by himself...







(just thought that was funny)


----------



## alpinesix

Yea I just started folding today


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathONator*

Yeah, you all better get started to get a head start. Soon I'll switch all my folding power over from my old team to the overclock.net team. So you better get going!


Youre a folding CHEATER!!!!







J/K LOL...


----------



## DigitalPhreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

BTW- has anyone looked at the folding density map? Shows where all the computers are that are folding...I wanna know who that guy is on that one island out there by himself...







(just thought that was funny)


Thats hilarious... What country is that? I wonder what kind of connection he has? Satelite? No... Probably dial-up... AOL... Definately AOL... LOL!!


----------



## archer_456

I have a couple of questions that I did not see at the folding website.

1. How much bandwidth does it take up? I ask this because being on SAT connection I am limited to 200Mb for every 4 hours. ya I know it sucks, but that FCC for you!

2. Does it download a work unit, and your computer works it out, then sends it back? This is what I have gathered so far.

Thanks.


----------



## Xavier1421

That sucks with the 200Mb cap per 4 hrs...

Bandwidth will NOT be an issue. A work unit can be up to 500k or so (max I've seen so far), and you only download one at a time. Most work units take at least a day to do (usually more if monstrous), some very small ones can be done in half a day or so.

The big ones take about a day and a half for me, so I know I won't be anywhere near the bandwidth limitation.


----------



## archer_456

Ok, I'm folding. My first WU is 1000 frames. I guess it gonna take a while to finish. LOL. How long does it take to show my name in the Team Overclock.net member list?


----------



## Xavier1421

As soon as you finish your first workload...and it successfully uploads the results to the server.









Its pretty quick from what I've seen.


----------



## archer_456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

As soon as you finish your first workload...and it successfully uploads the results to the server.









Its pretty quick from what I've seen.


Ok, i've finished a WU, and it downloaded another one. I feel all cozy inside


----------



## Xavier1421

WOOHOOO

Thats 13 folders for OC.net

Can we get 7 more? I know some of you guys can swing it, it doesn't slow anything down!

With the core priority not changed, you will not notice any difference in the way your system performs. I game every evenning with my rig...and I dont notice a bit of difference! (cause games take a lot of cpu...thereby dropping the folding activity to nil)

The bottom line is...GET OFF YOUR BITS AND START FOLDING!

Dont make me get angry...









GIT R DONE!!


----------



## DeathONator

And havne't you all heard??? Chicks dig it!! :shades:


----------



## Grizvok

Haha. I just started folding and my first WU is 10000. But its on my mom's computer once I get mine together I will start on that one as well.


----------



## fumacation

I am folding my first and it is 10000000 folds but is and did 100000 in a a few minutes







It will take <500 minutes to finsh I think.


----------



## Grizvok

THANKS. I will give ya some rep.

As Xavier says "GIT R DONE"


----------



## Northwood226

I'm now officialy in the race ... Ive got 2 rigs folding for me.


----------



## Crash

Well guys I think Im folding. Got this screen with this glob of grey-red-blue round things

Name - hsarc

Team - 37726

RIG

*Abit* NF7 S V2

XP 2500+ Barton *@2260.40*

ATI 9600 se 128, Till Newegg RMA my pro

TTAKE Volcano 11+ Heat Snk

2 X 512 Centon PC 3200 DDR400 CL 2.5 337

1 WD Raptor 70gig 10,000 rpm SATA

Sony DVD Burner

Nec Dual layer DVD Burner

Antic 430W TruePower Antec

Diabolic case, red, modified for more air flow

PS. Help It seems to interfear with FarCry?????


----------



## alpinesix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

PS. Help It seems to interfear with FarCry?????


Well you have 2 choices







either turn off the folding for playing Farcry or don't play Farcry









Nah seriously if it interferes just turn it off for a bit cos thats what I do anyway
when I play a game.


----------



## Stib

It shouldn't really interfere with the game at all because it hardly uses any memory - but if it does interfere just turn it off for a while.

Anyway, how much does this download/upload? I've already done 1 WU and i'm just curious as to how much its downloaded/uploaded as my internet does have a limit


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stib*

It shouldn't really interfere with the game at all because it hardly uses any memory - but if it does interfere just turn it off for a while.

Anyway, how much does this download/upload? I've already done 1 WU and i'm just curious as to how much its downloaded/uploaded as my internet does have a limit










Looks like the goal of 20 has been reached. BTW my screen dosent crash anymore


----------



## Xavier1421

SWEEEEEET!!! 20 Overclock.net folding maniacs...we will be UNSTOPPABLE!!!!

Ok, sorry, just had to yell that one out there...

Thats awesome guys, this is too cool! We are definitely kicking ass and takin names.

Anyone check out my profile pic? Any ideas? I wanna at folding in there somehow...but I wanna make sure its folding for the cure...and folding for team Overclock.net

If I get the chance, I could prolly make more profile pics like that for the other team folders! If they want me to that is...


----------



## cdub998

I will be up and running when I get home from work. I got 2 rigs I can fold w so I hope it helps the team....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

SWEEEEEET!!! 20 Overclock.net folding maniacs...we will be UNSTOPPABLE!!!!

Ok, sorry, just had to yell that one out there...

Thats awesome guys, this is too cool! We are definitely kicking ass and takin names.

Anyone check out my profile pic? Any ideas? I wanna at folding in there somehow...but I wanna make sure its folding for the cure...and folding for team Overclock.net

If I get the chance, I could prolly make more profile pics like that for the other team folders! If they want me to that is...


----------



## Crash

Thanks for your help. Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defiler

Just joined.


----------



## Xavier1421

Woohoo!! Dont tell me you have your car folding for Overclock?!?

Come to think of it, that would be friggin awesome! Having the car wirelessly do its thing while sitting in the garage overnight...(of course you'd have to unplug your car in the morning to go to work...)


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

Woohoo!! Dont tell me you have your car folding for Overclock?!?

Come to think of it, that would be friggin awesome! Having the car wirelessly do its thing while sitting in the garage overnight...(of course you'd have to unplug your car in the morning to go to work...)


LMAO
My wife would Divorce me

Errr gives me an idea


----------



## Defiler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

Woohoo!! Dont tell me you have your car folding for Overclock?!?

Come to think of it, that would be friggin awesome! Having the car wirelessly do its thing while sitting in the garage overnight...(of course you'd have to unplug your car in the morning to go to work...)


Oh hell no!!!









I really havn't had any heat issues so no need to introduce something like folding to fry something.


----------



## DreadnoughtPT

Another guy to join the team


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DreadnoughtPT*

Another guy to join the team










Great!! I would love to see us get to 900. Welcome aboard.


----------



## RunningRioT

does having the graphics run all the time hinder on performancE?


----------



## Aeolus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RunningRioT*

does having the graphics run all the time hinder on performancE?


What graphix? If you have the graphical client, you should scrap that and get the console client, takes up alot less resourses and it runs in the background as a just another process.


----------



## RunningRioT

i got it, but now it says like

xxxx out of 10000000000000000 steps

what does that mean?


----------



## Aeolus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RunningRioT*

i got it, but now it says like

xxxx out of 10000000000000000 steps

what does that mean?


thats its progress, it says xxxx steps out of xxxxxxxxxxx completed (x)

The (x) is the percent done.


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aeolus*

thats its progress, it says xxxx steps out of xxxxxxxxxxx completed (x)

The (x) is the percent done.


Well fellas, I found a couple old 386s In greatgrandmas closet. their folding like hell right now.


----------



## Northwood226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

Well fellas, I found a couple old 386s In greatgrandmas closet. their folding like hell right now.


 Are you serious ??


----------



## YiffyGriffy

I'm folding! woot?
I'll figure out WHY and WHAT it does later, right now I'm glued to the fancy pictures


----------



## Crash

This Team Is ROCKIN


----------



## RunningRioT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*

I'm folding! woot?
I'll figure out WHY and WHAT it does later, right now I'm glued to the fancy pictures










 w00t welcome to the team!


----------



## Xavier1421

31 folders! (maybe more but not completed 1st WU's)

Friggin AWESOME! Great job guys!!!

GIT R DONE!


----------



## Northwood226

Man ... whoever Gibant1 is, he's biting at my heels. I dont think I can keep him off much longer.

Oh well, he does have twice the ammt of CPU's I do ...


----------



## cdub998

So why is it that my pc Folds faster than my fiances p4 2.4 GHZ??? Hmmm must be those intels huh.


----------



## aznchowboy650

Different cores or different amount of frames?


----------



## DeathONator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdub998*

So why is it that my pc Folds faster than my fiances p4 2.4 GHZ??? Hmmm must be those intels huh.


Yours is the equivalent to a *3000*mhz CPU , while hers is only 2400mhz


----------



## cdub998

hey death. How does that work out anyways? I've always wondered about that. Sorry for the off topic!


----------



## DeathONator

The main reason is:

Intel CPUs do 6 opperations per clock cycle and AMDs do 9.


----------



## SINISTER

can i just be a part time folder ..like fold when im at work..and just being a part time would i still help out the team by doing this..


----------



## DeathONator

Every little bit helps. It all adds up.


----------



## SINISTER

ok cool ill download it tonight when i get home from work..


----------



## aznchowboy650

Every little bit helps us all just fold whenever you want no pressure lol


----------



## Zeus

I'm up to 22 with only 3 WU's completed....


----------



## Crash

Plague are you 2 timeing us?

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.co...ad.php?t=24413


----------



## 3star general

hi all im new at this but if i can hellp your team and do something good then im in. im not an overclocker iv not had the experience but im willing to lern. i have 3 rigs combined cpu power 5700+ and im working on the next rig based on a athlon 64 3500+ sok 939. i have been folding for a week now but with no teem. so it looks like i found 1 lol. lets woop some proteins.


----------



## DeathONator

Glad to have you aboard star general!!


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3star general*

hi all im new at this but if i can hellp your team and do something good then im in. im not an overclocker iv not had the experience but im willing to lern. i have 3 rigs combined cpu power 5700+ and im working on the next rig based on a athlon 64 3500+ sok 939. i have been folding for a week now but with no teem. so it looks like i found 1 lol. lets woop some proteins.


Welcome to th protein Jungle. That many machines wil give us a nice jump. Thanks.









GIT ER DONE!!


----------



## Sai_Jao

Will Start foldin 2Morrow when i start UNI - in Halls Free Power And full Lan Internet Connections. will do all time - good cause


----------



## YiffyGriffy

welcome aboard!
wow, what is that, like 43 members now!


----------



## exad

I'll be joining too as soon as my pc is up and running!


----------



## Sai_Jao

have installed on my current pc (XP-M 2709MHZ) will Also Install On My Older PC (P4 Will 1.6GHz -YUK-) can i use my user name on it as well (will go to team ne way).-thanx


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sai_Jao*

have installed on my current pc (XP-M 2709MHZ) will Also Install On My Older PC (P4 Will 1.6GHz -YUK-) can i use my user name on it as well (will go to team ne way).-thanx


What????????


----------



## Sai_Jao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

What????????










 configuiration of [email protected] the user name of who work done will be accreditied to , can i use my user name (sai_jao) on both machines or will i use seperate user name (both will be part of team 37726)


----------



## Xavier1421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sai_Jao*

configuiration of [email protected] the user name of who work done will be accreditied to , can i use my user name (sai_jao) on both machines or will i use seperate user name (both will be part of team 37726)


You may use the same user name and team number on as many machines you can get your hands on









FOLD ON!

HOLY MOLY! We've got 46 folders!!! (at least 46 who have turned in a WU)

GO TEAM GO!!!!


----------



## Sai_Jao

hi i finished my first work unit .. but it didnt send, and it doesnt try to resend the completed work .. wat should i do


----------



## Xavier1421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sai_Jao*

hi i finished my first work unit .. but it didnt send, and it doesnt try to resend the completed work .. wat should i do


It will send again when you finish another WU.

(did you check the box marked "use Internet Explorer settings" in the configure menu?


----------



## Sai_Jao

thanx, i dont use Internet Explorer --- I Use Firefox


----------



## Sai_Jao

cheked tat box,, thanx 4 info ne way to resend it now? or do i haffa wait


----------



## Xavier1421

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sai_Jao*

cheked tat box,, thanx 4 info ne way to resend it now? or do i haffa wait


Just wait a little, when the next WU finishes, it will send both results









No worries.


----------



## Xavier1421

On a different note...a kind of sad note.

I checked the team stats again today (part of my daily routine)

I noticed something that has me worried.

We have a lot of members on the Overclock.net Folding Team...

The sad news being that almost half of the team has been inactive in the last 7 days. (meaning no CPU's active in the past week)

We're still averaging well, but every little bit counts!

I just felt it was important to point out that we are not running at full strength, and if we were...we wouldnt have to worry about them bogies on our 6.


----------



## Zeus

My next WU should finish @ 1am (GMT).

Hopefully my FX-53 will turn up tomorrow so I'll be able to fold on 2 machines. 1 (XP 2600) will be 24/7 and other one (FX-53) will be folding when I'm not gaming

That should them keep those bogies off for a while.

But we still need more CPU's.

Also, I'll be speaking to my manager tomorrow and hopefully he will let setup the office machines (25) to fold in the evenings.


----------



## 3star general

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

Welcome to th protein Jungle. That many machines wil give us a nice jump. Thanks.









GIT ER DONE!!


thanks guys.


----------



## Sai_Jao

hi posted first work unit. moved to uni power supply limited to 300 Watts
had to knok speed of cpu to 2400MHz to stop tripping RCDs







- so $%# i cant fold @ full speed


----------



## supraclk06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sai_Jao*

hi posted first work unit. moved to uni power supply limited to 300 Watts
had to knok speed of cpu to 2400MHz to stop tripping RCDs







- so $%# i cant fold @ full speed


k so i finally started folding. i know i know took me a while. but i got it. i entered the team number is there anyplace i need to enter the team name? or does that just correspond with the number. thx and yay for folding.









k guys so i just setup my moms computer and my dads computer. now they might not do much(p3 833 mhz, p4 1.2 ghz) but still ive got 3 machines attempting to fold. lol


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supraclk06*

k so i finally started folding. i know i know took me a while. but i got it. i entered the team number is there anyplace i need to enter the team name? or does that just correspond with the number. thx and yay for folding.









k guys so i just setup my moms computer and my dads computer. now they might not do much(p3 833 mhz, p4 1.2 ghz) but still ive got 3 machines attempting to fold. lol


Thanks for helping the team. This team just keeps growing!!!!!!!!!!!#1


----------



## almitch23

yeah, i got my computer running whenever i am not on it and my brother doesnt use his so i got that one going too its working well and i got some money saved up and i am almost there to get a new computer and then i will fold with that one and my mom has a computer i am going to fold with.


----------



## Burn

how come i dont show up in the teampage? ive entered teh team name nd my username, but it still doesent show up....


----------



## Crash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atvkid1090*
how come i dont show up in the teampage? ive entered teh team name nd my username, but it still doesent show up....
















Has your computer completed a work unit yet? You will show up as soon as your computer completes a work unit. \\
Thanks for joining the team.

Team Name is # 37726


----------



## Burn

ohh yea i havent completed a work unit yet... hopefully i will soon enough... yeah i got teh team ## rite thanks for clarification


----------



## Burn

Quote:
SWEEEEEET!!! 20 Overclock.net folding maniacs...we will be UNSTOPPABLE!!!!

Ok, sorry, just had to yell that one out there...

Thats awesome guys, this is too cool! We are definitely kicking ass and takin names.

Anyone check out my profile pic? Any ideas? I wanna at folding in there somehow...but I wanna make sure its folding for the cure...and folding for team Overclock.net

If I get the chance, I could prolly make more profile pics like that for the other team folders! If they want me to that is...

End

Yah sure cood u make me 1?


----------



## Sai_Jao

holy crap - just checked team page stats 57 peoi
ple on our team who have completed work units - - we will be first soon


----------



## Crash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sai_Jao*
holy crap - just checked team page stats 57 peoi
ple on our team who have completed work units - - we will be first soon

GIT R DONE!!!!


----------



## Burn

yeah man thats sweet we got 57, and im completing one real soon, i have a 2500 WU, and its my 1st one, so itll take me a lil to get on the board...but like i no how i got interested, if everyone will put something like "I fold for overclock.net" in their signature, we'll get a lot more advertising and a lot more folders...


----------



## natureca

I Have Started To Fold For Overclock.net Oh Yea!


----------



## Crash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natureca*
I Have Started To Fold For Overclock.net Oh Yea!

Welcome to the team. We need all the help we can get.


----------



## Grizvok

Awesome another folder.


----------



## almitch23

we have 59 now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natureca

yes u have 59 folders now. and i'm almost done my first WU!!! one more day!


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *natureca*

*yes u have* 59 folders now. and i'm almost done my first WU!!! one more day!


yes *we* have


----------



## natureca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

yes *we* have


my bad!


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *natureca*

my bad!


Your on the team, that means we, us, you know were a team.


----------



## natureca

YEP! let's kick some ass. and get like #1 in the world for FOLDING!

cause once i get some better fans. in my case. i'll run this thing over night aswell. right now... well it's really LOUD. and i have no speed controllers. so... i gotta wait to get something quiter!.


----------



## Armend

ok guys what is folding lmao i know you fold cloth and etc.. but what is this about tell me what it is im dyinn to know


----------



## zokus

Stanford university uses extra CPU computing power for it's work, like a huge supercomputer spread out all over the place. They send you work units, your computer completes them, then you send the units back to be used for their research.


----------



## zokus

Got to http://folding.stanford.edu for complete details


----------



## Armend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zokus*

Stanford university uses extra CPU computing power for it's work, like a huge supercomputer spread out all over the place. They send you work units, your computer completes them, then you send the units back to be used for their research.


i have no idea what you just said lmao damn im dumb


----------



## Armend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zokus*

Stanford university uses extra CPU computing power for it's work, like a huge supercomputer spread out all over the place. They send you work units, your computer completes them, then you send the units back to be used for their research.


please man explain for me what does my computer gotta do?


----------



## zokus

Stanford University needs super powerful computers to do it's research. Since there are no such computers in the world that are powerful enough, they split up the research into packets called work units. They send these units to people who have agreed to let Stanford use their computers 'thinking' power to do the research. There is a program that you can download that accepts these work units, it runs in the background and completes the research using the 'thinking' power you are not using, and then sends the research back to stanford once it's done. Then the cycle starts all over again.


----------



## zokus

all your computer has to do is run the program while it is on. Ever once and awhile you have to connect to the internet to download and upload work units.


----------



## Armend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zokus*
Stanford University needs super powerful computers to do it's research. Since there are no such computers in the world that are powerful enough, they split up the research into packets called work units. They send these units to people who have agreed to let Stanford use their computers 'thinking' power to do the research. There is a program that you can download that accepts these work units, it runs in the background and completes the research using the 'thinking' power you are not using, and then sends the research back to stanford once it's done. Then the cycle starts all over again.

amd fx-53 with 2 gb of ram is super computer lmao just kiddin so what should i do and what is this for?


----------



## Armend

i downloaded the program folding at home it says teamnumber what should i put there?


----------



## zokus

Go to the website, you can read the fine details, but mainly it's just helping the university develop cures for protein diseases. And all it takes is to DL the program and run it while your computer is on. There is also a competition going, with teams. Team overclock.net was in 500th place and gaining last time I checked. When you install the program it asks you for a team number, put in 37726 and presto, you will be a proud member of team overclock.net


----------



## zokus

remember to rep if I was helpful


----------



## aznchowboy650

also don't for get your username which ever one u use here do the admin will give u an extra icon in ur profile

remember to post your folding username in here http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=3050 once you get a workunit in


----------



## Burn

Hey all,

Finished 2ndh work unit a couple days ago, working on numero 3... just added FAH to my startup folder, so it should start every time i boot up...that way i'll be able to get more done....

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## |2A|N

Well i have 2 WU done but under 2 different names the first name didnt come out right which was _ 2A _ N so i fixed it to 2AIN so now i have 2 seperate names on the list by accident o well.


----------



## Ge-Force

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*
Woohoo!! Dont tell me you have your car folding for Overclock?!?

Come to think of it, that would be friggin awesome! Having the car wirelessly do its thing while sitting in the garage overnight...(of course you'd have to unplug your car in the morning to go to work...)

LOLOL not if its wireless lol


----------



## Xavier1421

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ge-Force*
LOLOL not if its wireless lol

Unplugging, I meant power-wise


----------



## Xavier1421

CONGRATS to Gibant!! 942pts per day!! holy moly!

I think you'll hit 1k a day...

GIT R DONE!


----------



## gibant1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

CONGRATS to Gibant!! 942pts per day!! holy moly!

I think you'll hit 1k a day...

GIT R DONE!


Thanks, and my main machine been in bit's for a week. Needed to check for any condensation on the Mach II. Thankfully it's o.k. and i'll rebuild it on sunday. Hopefully crack the 1K.


----------



## Xavier1421

btw, GREAT QUOTE!

I need to find a poster of that or something and put that up at work...awesome quote!


----------



## aznchowboy650

GIT R DONE wat does that mean feelin kinda stupid but yea i no wats GIT IT DONE lol


----------



## Evil XP2400

I started folding about 2 days ago... My comp is working on a 2500 wu, and I just installed [email protected] on my work computer. It's only a celly 2.4ghz and folds really slow but I guess everylittle bit helps.


----------



## gibant1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil XP2400*

I started folding about 2 days ago... My comp is working on a 2500 wu, and I just installed [email protected] on my work computer. It's only a celly 2.4ghz and folds really slow but I guess everylittle bit helps.


My lowest machine an AMD duron 1300Mhz, Folding is about the power of the many out-weighing the power of the few.

Welcome to the collective.


----------



## aznchowboy650

wats Git r done mean?


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznchowboy650*

wats Git r done mean?


Well Boy, you got sum folk in here (like myself) that are a little red around the neck.









Non ******* = Use your computer to fold


----------



## aznchowboy650

still don't get u i just wanted to no wat it means


----------



## ThE_GeNeRaL

im coming boys im #33 i got my folding farm up and running


----------



## Crash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThE_GeNeRaL*
im coming boys im #33 i got my folding farm up and running

how much power you got??


----------



## ThE_GeNeRaL

about 12.3ghz worth 3pcs and 3 laptops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xaiver here i come i think


----------



## Xavier1421

Main rig = 2592 MHz (XP-M 2500 at 216x12 on DFI Ultra Inf)
2nd Rig = 2413 MHz (A64 DTR 3400 at 219x11 on K8V Dlx)
3rd Rig = 2400 MHz (XP 3000 on GA7VAX)
4th Rig = 2592 MHz (XP-M 2600 at 216x12 on DFI Ultra Inf)
Laptop = 2200 MHz (A64 DTR 3400 stock on Hypersonic AX6)

Grand Folding at Home for Overclock.net = 12.197 GHz..(wow, lots more than I thought!)


----------



## ThE_GeNeRaL

plus my main rig 2.2ghz but its not up yet gettin repaired corrupt bios


----------



## |2A|N

hmm well its funny ive been in florida all week i leave back home in the morning and i had 3 rigs folding now its only showing 2 so i guess maybe my old pentium kicked the dust and overheated or something lol dang it


----------



## Xavier1421

I would have more, but my 3.0 dell at work sucks...and my fiance's 1.4 dell sucks also...

I guess dell just sucks.


----------



## KoSoVaR

Hey guys I'm new but i'm lovin this place, I have a server running at theplanet.com with dual xeons 2.8 but its running redhat enterprise.

Is there a folding client for linux?


----------



## YiffyGriffy

yup, dual 2.8 Xeons would rock...


----------



## archer_456

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*
Hey guys I'm new but i'm lovin this place, I have a server running at theplanet.com with dual xeons 2.8 but its running redhat enterprise.

Is there a folding client for linux?

right here ---> http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg.../download.html


----------



## Evil XP2400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*
I would have more, but my 3.0 dell at work sucks...and my fiance's 1.4 dell sucks also...

I guess dell just sucks.

Yup, thats what I'm using at work... Dell I2400.. It's going to take 2 days for it to finish a 400 WU... (it's something)

On the other hand, my Mobile is almost done with it's first WU (2500).

I'm installing it on 2 more computers this week, so that should help...


----------



## YiffyGriffy

400 frame WU's take forever on all machines, I do 1 frame every 4 minutes but 2500 frames every 6 minutes on 250000 frame WUs


----------



## Evil XP2400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YiffyGriffy*

400 frame WU's take forever on all machines, I do 1 frame every 4 minutes but 2500 frames every 6 minutes on 250000 frame WUs


I guess that's not a good way to compare then... Dell still sucks though.


----------



## Evil XP2400

I'm about to finish my first WU... w00t! w00t!


----------



## KoSoVaR

Hey everyone,

I just put this on my dual xeon 2.8ghz (running redhat enterprise)

How long are 400 frame wu's supposed to take? It's on like.. 14th frame after 1 hour?


----------



## archer_456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoSoVaR*

Hey everyone,

I just put this on my dual xeon 2.8ghz (running redhat enterprise)

How long are 400 frame wu's supposed to take? It's on like.. 14th frame after 1 hour?


400 frame WU's usually take up to 1.5 - 2 days on mine running 24hrs/day


----------



## YiffyGriffy

26 hours for me! at 1 frame every 4 minutes


----------



## KoSoVaR

Sounds good I leave my home comp running all the time (2ghz ) and my server is running dual xeon 2.8s .. leave that running all day too.


----------



## Evil XP2400

I added

P3 1ghz 
AMD XP 3000+

to my account to day... 4 PC's folding for me now.


----------



## YiffyGriffy

With any luck, my father will be buying a new rig soon and I get his Dual P3s that I can use for folding


----------



## Evil XP2400

I had a AMD Xp 1900 laying around... I bought a cheap mobo with everything integrated, 512mb pc2100 and a case from new egg so I can use it for folding...

.... It's something..


----------



## dualshock

just joined the oc.net folding team! my username is dualshock


----------



## Fah Q

Started folding for OC.net user name - Fah_Q


----------



## Dave_gimber

Mwhahahah been folding for 3 to 4 days and ive already jumped 36 places!







......not thats a race or anything







lol


----------



## gibant1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil XP2400*

I had a AMD Xp 1900 laying around... I bought a cheap mobo with everything integrated, 512mb pc2100 and a case from new egg so I can use it for folding...

.... It's something..


What do you mean ".... It's something" , My lowest machines a Duron 1300Mhz. You snob


----------



## ThE_GeNeRaL

mines a 850mhz duron


----------



## Ge-Force

Yeah thats right..An AMD3200+,An AMD2800+,and an AMD1300 and I may start folding on ALL of them but i need to know excactly how to set it up????

I'll be the "Power Folder" lolol


----------



## gibant1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ge-Force*

Yeah thats right..An AMD3200+,An AMD2800+,and an AMD1300 and I may start folding on ALL of them but i need to know excactly how to set it up????

I'll be the "Power Folder" lolol


Just download the program (look at start of thread) and follow the instructions. Use the same user name and team number (37726) and thats it. your scores will be collated and we will see you on the leaderboard.


----------



## Ge-Force

So.. I think i got it runnin on my 3200...can anyone give me a way to verify??


----------



## Ge-Force

Yeah I got the folding program running on two machines now...workin on the third or more.....lol

And wow...Its not even affecting my BF server!!! awsome!!!


----------



## Ge-Force

Now I'm runnin Folding on an Intel 2.5 ghz,AMD3200+,AMD1300,AND an AMD 2800+soon!!!

Say ya's just love me ...do it....lol just jokin.


----------



## Dave_gimber

id just like to point how close it is between me and evil- we keep on overtaking each other all the time!







quite amusing i think.


----------



## [email protected] / llcopk

i got a p-133 and a p-166 sitting in the cornner will those work to fold?


----------



## Jack

Not sure, but if they do, they'll take a LOOOOONG time for each work unit... (I'm talking weeks for a 500 framer)


----------



## gibant1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected] / llcopk*

i got a p-133 and a p-166 sitting in the cornner will those work to fold?


It's not woth paying for the electricity. Most of the diseases will be cured before they finish a WU!


----------



## Jack

LMAO, much better perception of time than me on that one


----------



## [email protected] / llcopk

yea i kinda figured that . thats why their collecting dust. if folding uses whats left over then your useing all your cpu how do you not freeze up ?im considering donating some of my processor to folding but im online playing games 80% of the time im on it .so maybe ill try it and see .now that i figured out my oc stability problem


----------



## [email protected] / llcopk

k im folding at 100% @50% cpu


----------



## Jack

I am gonna get my PC today, it's at the store :/
I will then have 8.7Ghz folding for me


----------



## MrSmiley

I'll be folding on a 133mhz cpu it'll take me years! but I'll be folding :-D. Is there a way to pause the program? So I could fold while I sleep and arn't on the computer, but when I decide to play a game it stops folding? and stops eating cpu cycles.


----------



## Jack

You don't need to pause the program because it only uses leftover processes. This means that if there is an active program (i.e. a game) it will not eat up the CPU cycles you need for that game. And when you finish gaming, it will automatically resume using all leftover processes it can


----------



## rquilley

54th and climbing


----------



## MrSmiley

62second and gaining about 10 places ever turn in







but new month started I will find out how I do in the end, oh hey so when do I get my little thingy mabober by my name.


----------



## thehacker11

aight i just installed and it was running before i could config it to our team and now its already working... will it get counted for our team?


----------



## thehacker11

ohh and on the site it isnt showing my name as in the team


----------



## thehacker11

is this right? im doing a tinker core and its gonna take 8 days and 9 HRS TO FINISH a WU?! damn....only got 1 comp which is the one im one and a backup 533mhz...i dont think it would help if i started a 533mhz comp that constanly freezes due to mobo problems right?


----------



## DeathONator

What installation did you use? Go to the folder where you installed it, then open up the client.cfg with notepad. Then change the team=0 to team=37726. You won't show up on the website until you finish your first WU.


----------



## gibant1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thehacker11*

is this right? im doing a tinker core and its gonna take 8 days and 9 HRS TO FINISH a WU?! damn....only got 1 comp which is the one im one and a backup 533mhz...i dont think it would help if i started a 533mhz comp that constanly freezes due to mobo problems right?


 It would be worth bothering with. You will get your icon & see yourself on the leaderboard when you've finished a work unit and the admin has had chance to sort it


----------



## thehacker11

well im on a 2.6ghz htt comp right now...and i dont think i can keep my old 533 on cause its HELLA noisy and it takes walking space up if i connect it to da modem


----------



## MikeEnIke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thehacker11*

is this right? im doing a tinker core and its gonna take 8 days and 9 HRS TO FINISH a WU?! damn....only got 1 comp which is the one im one and a backup 533mhz...i dont think it would help if i started a 533mhz comp that constanly freezes due to mobo problems right?


u think thats bad im doing a 2500 frame with 52 days to get my WU


----------



## Sloth_Boy

i ****ed up, sorry


----------



## Sloth_Boy

Ok, first of all, i've started folding for our team. But, can some one please tell me. I won't a good answer. What does this do?

I'll ask once more incase you missed the first typing,

What does it do?


----------



## natureca

OK [email protected] basically is a computer based program that simulates how Proteins fold...

Now if u wanted to know how protiens fold well. U'd need to know some basic Biology and chemistry, see what happens is when the proteins come out of i think the mitocondria... (don't know my biology as i am in First year Chemical Engineering and i hate biology) um so yea they creat large chains, like large polymer chains, those in turn fold over and over onto each other, then other long chains fold over those, until you get a big old protein...

Thats the basics of it. Now what the program is doing is going through endless and endless calculations to figure out how each "PROTEIN" folds.

Hope that answered yer question.


----------



## Bullyveldt

Lets see what this does.......


----------



## shermstix

Made my entry into the Folding arena (Finally!) and things are looking up. Started in 80th and climbing fast. Got two spair Dell servers working 24hrs a day.... Just wait 'till I get my spare desktop and main desktops up and running..... hehehehe


----------



## Sloth_Boy

I had to unisntall the software because it was causing my athlon 2000+ to jam. Weird, but my Athlon is pretty up and down. I would be folding though if i could.


----------



## gibant1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sloth_Boy*

I had to unisntall the software because it was causing my athlon 2000+ to jam. Weird, but my Athlon is pretty up and down. I would be folding though if i could.


Have you overclocked your Athlon. The folding program is a good test for stability. You may have pushed it a little too far. You can of course run FAH and set the CPU% lower so that it doesn't stress your system as much.


----------



## n5xmt

Just joined... user is n5xmt and part of the OCnet team...
Have several PC's it will be running on.
Including my socket 939 AMD64 3500+ 90nm box!


----------



## Natel

Ok, dumb newbie question here, I've been running the the client version(almost a day to do a 400wu) I downloaded the console version and I don't think its working right, is it supposed to do anything or just sit there with a blinking cursor?

Oh, and another dumb question, I've got 2 old 1.7ghz laying around that are complete but lacking an operating system. I'm not going to spend any money to get them up, and I won't run a windows license on more than one computer, basically what I'm asking is there a free crappy OS that I could run on them to get them up to fold?


----------



## lightsource

I'm folding for Overclock. My username on FAH is "LiGhtsOurCe" Plz add me ;-)


----------



## Anklebiter

Decided I needed something for my computer to work on instead of just sitting there idle. I just had to reformat C: and figured this was a good alternative to SETI.


----------



## Bangas

I for 1, love the idea. i think its amazing, i think its amazing
la dada da dada da. da da da da da dada da dada da i think its amazing.
the way that love can set you free. And now i walk in the mid-day sun...

yeah so what i like george micheal...


----------



## Bangas

iv installed it and running it now... 
2/400
but how do i get the little "i fold for overclock.net" symbol to come up in my posts?

reps to helpfullness


----------



## adas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bangas*

iv installed it and running it now... 
2/400
but how do i get the little "i fold for overclock.net" symbol to come up in my posts?

reps to helpfullness


 u will get it when u finish your first WU, and admin gives u the sybol.....just say your user name on the "forders, check in here" thread, and in a couple days u should have 1


----------



## Anklebiter

Well the graphical client was causing my system to lock up, so I've opted for the console version because I like my resource use low that way the system is snappy to respond.

I decided to a lower overclock setting too, I was noticing that half-life 2 was getting memory access errors.

Hopefully I am able to get a WU completed now.


----------



## Ryan

I know we are ranked somewhere around 200ish, but I would like to check but can't find it in the team statistics. When I click on team statistics it only goes throught top 100. And using the search overclock.net, that didn't work either. So, where can I look for our updated rankings?


----------



## KSIMP88

i'm folding now, too. I got 3/400 frames so far, lol, on my xp2000+


----------



## Crash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klewiss*

i'm folding now, too. I got 3/400 frames so far, lol, on my xp2000+


Welcome to the team


----------



## Boomhauer

Just joined... Hope this doesn't slow my puter down, or make it crash...

Heres a screenshot... Started it 5 minutes ago...


----------



## Lostnhell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boomhauer*








Just joined... Hope this doesn't slow my puter down, or make it crash...

Heres a screenshot... Started it 5 minutes ago...


It won't, as long as you have it set to for lowest possible as shown in the attached pict. Lowest possible means that it any other process can steal priority from FAH.


----------



## Boomhauer

Yup, followed the directions in the guide, even did the 'advanced tip' of attaching the tags on the http target...

And check this out... Went from a 1.5-2 days to 7 days...


----------



## Boomhauer

The [email protected] window (were the info/model is) says I'm done the first one, but my stats page says 0...? And I'm not on the team-list either...? What gives.


----------



## n5xmt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boomhauer*

The [email protected] window (were the info/model is) says I'm done the first one, but my stats page says 0...? And I'm not on the team-list either...? What gives.











You have to give their servers 12-24 hours to update... Did you put the team number in the [email protected] config when it first was installed? if so, you'll show up again after their servers process and update your work unit.


----------



## True_Predator

Just joined








3/400


----------



## systemshock869

just joined








how come i dont have a little gear icon under my avatar??

lol


----------



## andy_s_1

well, ive just joined the team to help out! but i have a question?
does this prog give my CPU an identifier? because ive got my new rig coming this week so can i pick up from where i left off? cheers!


----------



## Sloth_Boy

i started folding a while back but my system became unstable so i uninstalled it. It might of been other software i also uninstalled at the time.

i'll try it on my new system


----------



## eyekanspele

alright, gint got me to joint he forums here to do this [email protected] hehe

I'll get my other 2 comps going with this, since usually only 1/3 are workign at a time anywyas... and nothign heavy is ever ran.


----------



## -Thrilla-

i downloaded the software and ran it, how do i get that red icon under my name, and what are those pics i saw


----------



## YiffyGriffy

After you've completed your first Work Unit and your name shows up on Stanford's site, post in the "Folders: Check in Here" thread and admin will add your icon when he can.


----------



## -Thrilla-

will it do any harm if i run the program 24/7


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Nope, a lot of people do.


----------



## -Thrilla-

is it possible to run the program on 2 pc using the same user name


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Yeah, you just configure each machine with a different machine ID number.


----------



## -Thrilla-

alright, thanks


----------



## Ryan

Hey, I've had a bunch of junkers, but i'm getting some big boi's soon. I've got like 6 friends that'll fold for me to add a total of like 8 more computers!! I know for sure that one is a p4 3.2, and the big momma a p4 3.4EE that runs all day. Hahahahaha! Go overclock.net!!!

PS. My new 939 a64 rig is gonna be done in like 2-3 weeks...


----------



## systemaxd

I had started folding about mid last week and just finished my first WU which was only 400 frames and then i got a new one and it is long, with 2,500 frames wow that seams like a long one.


----------



## marscom

I would like to contribute my pc's power - got it from my dad and i wanna use it for more than games - check my spec will it do folding quick enough?
thanx
marscom


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marscom*

I would like to contribute my pc's power - got it from my dad and i wanna use it for more than games - check my spec will it do folding quick enough?
thanx
marscom










Um yeah dual xeon 3.2s......








It might bea ble too, just barely get by









nah it should reallyt rock at folding so go for it, it should be a breeze for your puter


----------



## SpookedJunglist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marscom*

check my spec will it do folding quick enough?
thanx
marscom











Umm... SLI doesnt work on that motherboard....


----------



## Ryan

Ya we need you!







Keep that baby on a lot and make sure you put in team 37726!!!


----------



## Sai_Jao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RSThrilla*

will it do any harm if i run the program 24/7


 no but y wont have to turn heatin on in that room again (esp if its oced)


----------



## PhireX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sai_Jao*

no but y wont have to turn heatin on in that room again (esp if its oced)


Okay I just signed up to your team and I'm folding.

I folded 188 / 2500 steps or whatever unassigned to a team will that matter, or is it just WU that counts, although, it's pretty insignificant.


----------



## Repairgod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhireX*
Okay I just signed up to your team and I'm folding.

I folded 188 / 2500 steps or whatever unassigned to a team will that matter, or is it just WU that counts, although, it's pretty insignificant.

Team number is 37726 to be credited for overclocker's team


----------



## Cyberstrike2027

Can anyone tell me why it only uses the first core on Task manager. At the mo, I have a P4 with HT, so windows see's 2 chips, but folding only uses one of them, the other remains Idle, and the CPU usuage reads avg. 50% (one on full load, the other idle, averages out)

Can someone plz tell how to fix this, so I am fully contributing to it


----------



## Melraidin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mattyx*
Can anyone tell me why it only uses the first core on Task manager. At the mo, I have a P4 with HT, so windows see's 2 chips, but folding only uses one of them, the other remains Idle, and the CPU usuage reads avg. 50% (one on full load, the other idle, averages out)

Can someone plz tell how to fix this, so I am fully contributing to it









Install and run two separate instances of [email protected], make sure they're in both directories.

Configure each with a different machine ID. Run each with the -local option.


----------



## tw33k2514

i downloaded the software and im running it have team number and user name right how do i get the little gear by my name like my rig showcase and stuff?


----------



## YiffyGriffy

Wait 'til you have completed your first Work Unit and your name appears on Stanford's stats webpage for team 37726, then post here and admin will add your icon when he can.


----------



## ItsLasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tw33k2514*
i downloaded the software and im running it have team number and user name right how do i get the little gear by my name like my rig showcase and stuff?

POst here and admin will set you up...........could be a few days though when he updates again

http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=3050


----------



## burntsilicon

would love to fold but dont leave my pc on 24/7 and i only have a 1.6 dell p4 <sorry i no its a dell - they had good finance , im only a kid>


----------



## bainbridgen

OK. I'm folding away...

How do I minimise the [email protected] display while it's running?

*Nathan*


----------



## tankman

Downloaded software and am currently folding. This is really a neat way of doing research. Hope what I do helps out.

Tankman


----------



## spyC MAGNUM

so basically all u do is download this program and u help stanford work out cures and stuff? 
thats really cool if thats how it works im on board when i get my system ready


----------



## XxNikkixX

Ok, I am a folding fool. But it seems it'll be like a year before it's done.


----------



## thecomputerdude

I've joined! But why isn't it using all my processor? I have plenty of spare room.


----------



## adas

its says its using 50%, but dont worry it fine. glad you started folding for our team!!


----------



## adas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adas*

its says its using 50%, but dont worry it fine. glad you started folding for our team!!


BTW u got a Tmaxx? i got and 2 emaxxes and a Tmaxx. i love em


----------



## thecomputerdude

Wow, what's the folding speed record? I'm completing a frame every 2min 11 seconds.


----------



## aznchowboy650

there is no record becuz each core takes different amounts of time to complete


----------



## aznchowboy650

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adas*

BTW u got a Tmaxx? i got and 2 emaxxes and a Tmaxx. i love em










 what are they?


----------



## thecomputerdude

Yes, I have a T-Maxx 2.5r and an E-maxx 14.4v.

T and E-maxxes are radio-controlled vehicles that are hobby-class trucks. Not the kind of vehicles you would get at radioshack. If you want to learn more, go to Traxxas or T-Maxx


----------



## adas

hehe sweet







mine are all heavily modded

but back to folding....u cant really compare folding speed because every core has different size frames and a different amount of of them.


----------



## Hollowman8904

Is there a way to make [email protected] use both CPUs on Hyperthreading? I have an HT CPU


----------



## Bangas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*

.........With the core priority not changed, you will not notice any difference in the way your system performs.......


So what is better, low or higher core priority? I asume higher, but what, if any, are the repocusions and advantages/disadvantages??

thanx


----------



## supramkivtt2jz

hmmm... im in the middle of trying to cinvince my computer lab teacher at school to help with folding. theres 38 computers, all of which are left on the whole time, and all have a 2.6ghz processors. i figure thatll do some damage ^_^


----------



## MikeEnIke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supramkivtt2jz*

hmmm... im in the middle of trying to cinvince my computer lab teacher at school to help with folding. theres 38 computers, all of which are left on the whole time, and all have a 2.6ghz processors. i figure thatll do some damage ^_^


 sure as hell would be


----------



## Hollowman8904

Is there a way to hide the console version of [email protected]? I want to run 2 of them (to use my HT CPU), but I dont want to look at those console windows all day


----------



## Claw

/me started folding on my pc and the home sever







might ask at school (must be more than 300 pcs - most are 3.6 HT p4's) if we can help for oc


----------



## FalconFX

OK I have the Program now installed any your TEam Number in it. My Username is falconfx. Do I get something now ?


----------



## dazed and confused

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FalconFX*
OK I have the Program now installed any your TEam Number in it. My Username is falconfx. Do I get something now ?









You have to complete a wu first.


----------



## FalconFX

Wu ?
Work Unit i gues... How long is that.


----------



## urb4n

hey, listen... what do you mean by "Folding" and is there a way i can help...


----------



## Korke

all i know is that it's for a good cause







and i try to fold myself.

Download the program from: 
" http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg.../download.html

Team Number: 37726 
Team Name: Overclock.net"
just post if you run into any problem


----------



## DeathONator

Folding is where your computer simulates the fold and misfold of protiens. Proteins are very important to how living things work and many diseases are caused by the misfolding of protiens. The hope is that we can get a better idea of what causes protiens to misfold, and how they work. Just download the program and have it running all the time. Remeber to put in your team number! *37726*


----------



## urb4n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathONator*

Folding is where your computer simulates the fold and misfold of protiens. Proteins are very important to how living things work and many diseases are caused by the misfolding of protiens. The hope is that we can get a better idea of what causes protiens to misfold, and how they work. Just download the program and have it running all the time. Remeber to put in your team number! *37726*


ok... can you give me the link from were to get this programm plz... cheers


----------



## Lostnhell

Become a member of the Overclock.net [email protected] team. For more info on what [email protected] is and why it's a "good thing" visit here.

*Let's Get Folding...*

Download the program from here

Team Number: 37726 
Team Name: Overclock.net

Overclock.net team-specific stats here

General stats page is here


----------



## urb4n

ok my pc is doing folding it has done 75/7500 ... now what do i do to become a member of overclock.net folding... i mean i already pute the 37726 in the settings... but i have to do somthing from the site?? plz tell me


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urb4n*

ok my pc is doing folding it has done 75/7500 ... now what do i do to become a member of overclock.net folding... i mean i already pute the 37726 in the settings... but i have to do somthing from the site?? plz tell me


No that is all you need to do and just let the program run as much as possible, and once you complete 1 work unit (wu) in about 1 week of being completed you will recieve your "red gear" which indicates you are a member of the folding team.


----------



## urb4n

and one wu is for example 7500/7500 right? or what??


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urb4n*

and one wu is for example 7500/7500 right? or what??


Correct.


----------



## Chim3ra

i just joined!


----------



## Smoke

I'm startin foldin wooooh!!!!!!


----------



## tweako_420

Startin folding.. Ill get it on another computer soon


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Me too! Just started about 3 minutes ago









I'm helping I'm helping!!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I know I might have missed this, but how do I get my ranking put in under my username??

And, can I run that kick ass protien animation as a screensaver?


----------



## Chim3ra

it'll show up when you get your folding icon. i think you get it after you complete 1 wu.


----------



## MikeEnIke

Nope... you put your name here http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?t=3050


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Gotcha









Thanks! I have my name already in that list


----------



## wowza

Im folding, sheeeeeesh letme just buy a supercomputer...sheesh...anyways im pitchin
humm makes for a good cpu stress program


----------



## intelc4004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wowza*

Im folding, sheeeeeesh letme just buy a supercomputer...sheesh...anyways im pitchin
humm makes for a good cpu stress program










I'm folding for OC.net baby!


----------



## civickid03

Just joined the forum today, alot of help BTW, and just started "Folding". Already at 2/400 Frames. I will read more tomorrow. Thanks to everyone for all the great info out there.


----------



## Fragger

the folding program made my pc get a black screen in like 5 seconds once i got into windows i removed it and black screen went away that program was buggy or something i didnt fold since


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wow making a difference to mankind really does make you feel good


----------



## alexx92860

do you get any kind of benifit in running the processor at 100%? like, gaming or program loading times, i assume they would take longer...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexx92860*

do you get any kind of benifit in running the processor at 100%? like, gaming or program loading times, i assume they would take longer...


wel yes and no because the folding prog only uses 100% of your processor when nothing else is


----------



## Sideburns

Well I just started folding on my 350mhz P2...so this should be some slow ****...will start to fold on the rig in my sig in about 2 weeks when it's all built and ****...and maybe set up my other comptuer to fold as well...we can use all the power we can find...


----------



## thebeautyofdestruction

sorry guys i cant fold for Overclock.net ... i have a lot of rigs folding for my first [email protected] team and i could not change em all to Overclock.net's team and im quite loyal to that team (even though we are no where near the top 1000 ROFL)


----------



## wowza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*

wel yes and no because the folding prog only uses 100% of your processor when nothing else is


Well it dosnt just only use 100%, you can manually control how much you want it to use (25%-100% i think) and I have ran CS:S with folding running at 100% though the game was playable but pritty laggy


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*

Well I just started folding on my 350mhz P2...so this should be some slow ****...will start to fold on the rig in my sig in about 2 weeks when it's all built and ****...and maybe set up my other comptuer to fold as well...we can use all the power we can find...


actually...I got the linux app up and going...but as soon as it loads it says something about not getting some size thinger...and then it says "copyright blah blah blah" then it just flashes the cursor...any help?


----------



## polar

How long do you need to be a member to start folding?


----------



## Andrewchamp




polar said:


> How long do you need to be a member to start folding?[/QUO U can join right now.


----------



## kikMYarm

i've just downloaded the program and started it folding and guess what!
the first workload is 5000 frames!!!







estimated completion.. 31/october/05
great.. i knew this was a bad idea


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Do not worry. Your work unit will most likely finish within a day or two. Theres a FAQ about the ETA dates for [email protected]


----------



## Andrewchamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kikMYarm*

i've just downloaded the program and started it folding and guess what!
the first workload is 5000 frames!!!







estimated completion.. 31/october/05
great.. i knew this was a bad idea


Its not a bad ideal leave it running for 5 min and the time will go down drastically.


----------



## fredricktsang

just started folding for this team! got 2k now


----------



## XxXSpitfireXxX

Started folding for this team too ! I'm on Athlon XP 2000 Oc'ed to 1862 mhz. Go team 37726 !


----------



## TheTalmo

wow im gonna feel like a n00b asking but what is folding anyway? if i could do it on my PC i would like to


----------



## Xavier1421

The first page has links to Stanford Uni's Folding @ Home page.

The program is a distributed computing program, effectively making our contributions (spare CPU power) into one GIGANTIC super computer.

The program downloads a work unit, which is comprised of a protein, and all its atoms, and the program uses your extra cpu power to crunch the numbers on how the protein developes (which is called folding).

With each protein that is folded, we come closer to finding a cure to a particular disease that the particular protein is related to.


----------



## vegetass3416

how often is the site updated?


----------



## vegetass3416

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kikMYarm*

i've just downloaded the program and started it folding and guess what!
the first workload is 5000 frames!!!







estimated completion.. 31/october/05
great.. i knew this was a bad idea


had a 5000 frame unit actually only took about a week in a half


----------



## BDillon

very weird, havn't of this until now, but I might do it when I get my new computer.


----------



## TrAncE XD

ok... i have finally finished my first work unit
My name on [email protected] is Ares545
(same as here)
Ty and I would also like to know how to add the icon near my avatar once u add me


----------



## Andrewchamp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ares545*

ok... i have finally finished my first work unit
My name on [email protected] is Ares545
(same as here)
Ty and I would also like to know how to add the icon near my avatar once u add me


Admin will update when he gets a chance and u will receive your icon!!!!


----------



## gabe1231

ok, i got it up and running and it says 65/250.

So i don't have to be online for this to work right? Just to upload it back to their server? and download another?


----------



## Taeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gabe1231*

ok, i got it up and running and it says 65/250.

So i don't have to be online for this to work right? Just to upload it back to their server? and download another?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## snugglealufacus

everytime i right clik the icon on my taskbar and clik "exit" it doesnt save. i load it back up the next day and starts back on the same fold at 0/5000..can i find a walkthrough of this in simple english anywhere?

my [email protected] name is snugglealufacus, same as here


----------



## snugglealufacus

nevermind..it saved after 10/5000
just a thought, can you "switch users" on your computer and logon as 2 accounts then run [email protected] twice? if its possible that might help double-up on work


----------



## Pauli

1 copy of the program takes 100% of the CPU.

Making two open would make each take 50% (give or take) and then it would go half as fast in both.

No real point IMO.


----------



## UberN00B

My Username is UberN00b @ Folding.


----------



## nizfiz

my username is nizfiz, if i could get the icon added whenever possible


----------



## DeathJester

Yay for me starting this folding business!


----------



## claymanhb

me too


----------



## v1c3

im in for folding too, or did i already sign up? i forgot


----------



## behappy

**** News Flash****
geting spanked are we well lets change are ways and start folding
cpu1 pent 4 2.6 [email protected] 2.86 1.525 vcore (2X512) 1gig of pny vertgo memory ddr 1 : 1 cpu vs ram, xtasy 9600se 128mb agp

cpu2 amd athlon 2400xp @ 2600 512memory ddr memory pro 128 radion old lol with that pimp fan for a heat sink torando 52cfm 6000rpm for does ok i got my amd up to 2.20mhz with this fan not stable in anyway


----------



## Sideburns

wait. Where is my postbit? do I have to sign my name on another forum? cause I put my name here a long time ago...and still no postbit. Am I missing somethign? I finished 2 WU's already.


----------



## Chipp

Yes, it has to be in the "Folders Sign In Here" thread.


----------



## Sideburns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*

Yes, it has to be in the "Folders Sign In Here" thread.


ahhh....thanks!

just realized I signed that page last week. Maybe they're just slow to update (although it says up to date after I posted) meh...oh well. They'll get around to it eventually I hope.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sideburns*

ahhh....thanks!

just realized I signed that page last week. Maybe they're just slow to update (although it says up to date after I posted) meh...oh well. They'll get around to it eventually I hope.


Yeah, admin will get to it eventualy. Don't worry, you'll get the gear.


----------



## DaftFully17

Im happy folding for the greatest place on the web. OVERCLOCK.NET

p.s. we should serious think about opening a world wide global internet cafes. Lol , sorry. IM a bit... out there at the moment. Glad to know im helping!


----------



## aznchowboy650

Quote:



Originally Posted by *josh13*

Im happy folding for the greatest place on the web. OVERCLOCK.NET

p.s. we should serious think about opening a world wide global internet cafes. Lol , sorry. IM a bit... out there at the moment. Glad to know im helping!


 admin, josh13 is folding under josh 13 just to let you know he will be turning in a wu in aprox 2 days i'm posting for him just incase he forgets to post up here


----------



## Akkarin

i will be using the name n0rth on the folding team, is it possible to get my forum username changed to this as well?


----------



## Torched-Geek

mine is gonna take till 4th of OCtober according to this ! *cries* is something wrong with my comp ?


----------



## mtw

I've recently switched my [email protected] to the Overclock.net team. Name is mtw, same as the username.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akkarin*

i will be using the name n0rth on the folding team, is it possible to get my forum username changed to this as well?


PM a Mod on that!


----------



## tdunks

I'm folding as tdunks.


----------



## sabercatt

folding as sabercatt1, sabercatt2, sabercatt3, and sabercatt4.

running 1 athlon 2200, 1 athlon 2500, and 1(2) athlon 3800 x2.


----------



## mtw

Sabercatt... Why fold under 4 different names, do it all under the one and you'll get a higher placing









EDIT: Oh and welcome to the forums seeing as that was your first post









- mtw


----------



## sabercatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtw*

Sabercatt... Why fold under 4 different names, do it all under the one and you'll get a higher placing









EDIT: Oh and welcome to the forums seeing as that was your first post









- mtw


i changed them. thanks for the tip. down to 3 though. i think i lost a powersupply on one of them, musta been running a little hard







. will be fixed and back up soon.

thanks


----------



## Frost

I installed it, and have it running under my usual name "Frost" but when I go to our team stats, my name is not listed? Do I need to have it on a certain amount of time first? Or is something else wrong?


----------



## systemaxd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frost*

I installed it, and have it running under my usual name "Frost" but when I go to our team stats, my name is not listed? Do I need to have it on a certain amount of time first? Or is something else wrong?


You have to complete a work unit first so then you will see your name under the list of ranking, but it may take a few days/week after you finish your first work unit till you get your red gear/folding icon under your name.


----------



## The_hitman

i've downloaded the software and configed it to use IE settings as i'm behind a stupid university proxy but it keeps saying _Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server f_ then it says _Could not connect to secondary Assignment Server f_ can any one got a ideas how i can get it goin?








EDIT sorry post it wrong place got problem sorted aswell


----------



## Torched-Geek

can u add folding to my profile








i have done 5 work units so far (i only fold when my i am at the comp)


----------



## FrAgMaN

Im going to start folding in a couple of days, ive got to get my other 3 comps up and running, ive already got 4 already runing but not folding.


----------



## danm

the link for the folding program doesnt work any more


----------



## aznchowboy650

Here you go.
http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html


----------



## danm

thanks it works now


----------



## Kamil101

This thing only do what it needs to do, or does it scan your computer and report back too???


----------



## DUNC4N

Well I'm new still, but I've got 2 pc's folding for team# 37726


----------



## MAXX

Glad to here it, keep it up!!!!!


----------



## MangledWookie

FOLDING IN PROGRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!

IT is strange how people feel so good about themselves when they help achive something...


----------



## Drewgy

just started for you guys


----------



## slow'puter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HORSEtheusername*

just started for you guys

















Thank you much, your postbit will reflect your folding status as soon as you finish one Work Unit.


----------



## mudd

i'm gonna start folding for overclock.net tonight on my work computer and also on my home desktop. also trying to start a [email protected] farm.


----------



## slow'puter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *buttmud*

i'm gonna start folding for overclock.net tonight on my work computer and also on my home desktop. also trying to start a [email protected] farm.


Thank you very much. Every bit helps!


----------



## mudd

btw, do i get my little icon below my rep+ button??









yay i got mail!


----------



## slow'puter

Post your username here


----------



## Twinked

Folding here.. will set up my dads PC next









When i get my new rig.. well that will pwn









2 processors at 2.2GHZ each.. overclocked upto 60% (special cooling case allows more overclocikng) DAMN thats some power


----------



## afnola

I just started folding here too =)

Building new rig soon too, so I will probably keep the folding running on both puters!


----------



## nightdagger

Just started folding on my tablet, so once my new comp. is up, that'll fold, too.


----------



## r3tard

Whoot thanks for posting the link, I'll be folding for abit. Need to check my o/c is stable. Ty for links admin!


----------



## The_Jester

Woo, I just started folding for this team


----------



## dpg

I also just started!!!


----------



## Lewiscypher

Same!


----------



## Taeric

Don't forget to sign in in the "check in" thread linked in my sig to get your nifty folding icon.


----------



## ch0da

I'm one of the newest members of the OC.net folding team!


----------



## Taeric

Welcome to our team.









Please sign in in the "check in" thread, which is linked in my signature. It'll get you the nifty folding icon in your postbit about 24 hours after you check in AND complete your first WU for the team.


----------



## -Jeppe-

Well now I'm the newest







I downloaded the program last summer installed it but never really started folding , but now I downloaded and installed it again and I'm gonna do it on both of my pc's







My main rig is allways on so why not let it do something usefull for once







and the other pc is a Amd duron 1200mhz , 128mb ram , some generic mb and gfx card









and btw when you put it on fullscreen does it use all of the cpu then or do you just leave it on and then it automatically uses 100% of the cpu









I hope I can help


----------



## Taeric

Thanks for joining the cause.









Just having the program running is enough for it to be as efficient as possible. The program is automatically set to low priority, so it will only use clock cycles that are otherwise unoccupied. When the computer is otherwise idle, though, it will hog all of the CPU. Basically, just fire it up and let it go. The only time you really need to shut it down is if you need to run some RAM hungry applications because although it does "give up" CPU usage it still hogs RAM when it's not actively crunching numbers.


----------



## nightdagger

Just set up my new computer (specs below) to fold.


----------



## oneluvballer21

How do I get my Folding rank for our team on my profile thingy...? I'm currently ranked 169th with 58 WUs finished, and a 10433 score... I think I've earned my team badge... and if it's something I have to do myself to get that in my profile, message me instead of a reply to this... I'll get the message a hell of a lot sonner than I'll see the reply. Gracias!


----------



## Taeric

You need to post your folding name in the check in thread in the folding forum. It's accessible through the folding FAQ linked in my sig or directly through the forum (it's a popular thread, so it's usually towards the top). That triggers us adding you to the database.


----------



## decaff

i set up folding on a second system to run it 24/7(athlon xp [email protected], radeon 9600pro, 1gb corsair memory) but its saying that my first project wont end until October of 09...***? Did I do something wrong when i set it up


----------



## todd258

I just joined the cause. I hope I am doing it right. I will be folding mostly 24/7 with some downtime. It says my WU will end in Jan 18 of 08. Am I doing something wrong??

Yeah this is my 500th post.


----------



## NEvolution

The first WU always shows a ridiculous time. Once you get 1% or so, it should show a more realistic ETA.


----------



## todd258

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NEvolution*


The first WU always shows a ridiculous time. Once you get 1% or so, it should show a more realistic ETA.


Ahhh. I guess I will look at it in the morning and see if it has gone down.


----------



## Le_Loup

Don't know if i'm bumping, but I definately want to join in, however somewhat financially limited.

THOUGH! I have a financial "plan" ish... in effect to actually get parts / get a pc running (core 2 duo e6300 to start), for







1200 just to "turn it on". Even get a friend who works in the pc repair/networking field to loan a LEGIT, LEGAL edition of any windows opperating system I wish to try.







(Legal btw! temp till I buy my own of course!).

Anyhoo, give me say, till late feb to actually "try" folding for sure!







Dual core, and by late may/june.... 4gb's of ddr2 (choices pending), plus if it helps, sli 8800's or r600's,







.

Le_Loup


----------



## Xavier1421

Lookin forward to the extra folding power!


----------



## StormX2

bah i want to fold, but my computer uses to much power =(

id be murdered if i left it on all the time letting it fold


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StormX2* 
bah i want to fold, but my computer uses to much power =(

id be murdered if i left it on all the time letting it fold

Your system wont use tonnes of power mate.


----------



## StormX2

no i know, but ive already been forced to turne the comp off when im nto on it =/


----------



## Teh Evil Cupcake

Turn off the monitor and put a bit of black paper over the power light. Problem solved.


----------



## The_Rocker

When i build my system and get my spare p4 system out, i may have to do some folding for the overclock.net team.


----------



## slytown

Now folding. Woot.

Just hope it doesn't crash my computer. Oh boy!


----------



## wire

I just started folding on my main computer. I think I'll use 1 core so I can still game. Once I get my other rig going, I'll use that one instead.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



I just started folding on my main computer. I think I'll use 1 core so I can still game. Once I get my other rig going, I'll use that one instead.


Wire, that is the beauty of folding, It only uses idle CPU power. So you can just leave it running in the background, and do your normal activities. [email protected] won't effect your daily usage.


----------



## dasparx

i started folding on my e2140







for team 37726 ofcorse ^^


----------



## Azu

Heya, i know this might be a noob question, but do you only get points for cpu time and not actuall processing power? so in theory two old p4s would beat 1 Q6600?

And do they utilize gpu computing yet?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

No, its all cpu power. For example my q6600 folds at least 50% faster than a comparable e6600, and much, much faster than a P4.

there is a folding version that uses ATI gpu's. you can find it on the download page admin linked to on the first post.


----------



## Z_Vengeance

IT also depends on how your fold on the C2Q. You could either run 4 instances of the console version (still relatively slow, but you are doing 4 WUs at a time) or you can use SMP (one WU at a time, but fast, fast, fast, because it will utalize all 4 cores). If you have a fast multi-core system, it is always better to SMP fold


----------



## Azu

ah thanks. If only they could utilize the overclocked gpus everyone has, wed be in business ^^


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azu*


ah thanks. If only they could utilize the overclocked gpus everyone has, wed be in business ^^


Playstation 3 folds too.







You should research about it.

Stanford's FAQ on PS3 folding.


----------



## RickJS

If I had a friend with a PS3, is it possible to get him to fold for me?


----------



## The Duke

BUMP for the good word


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


If I had a friend with a PS3, is it possible to get him to fold for me?


Your friend is able to fold for you. You'll just have to set up the folding name and team number.


----------



## pr3y

If my laptop hibernates will it stop folding?


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

^^

Yes.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pr3y* 
If my laptop hibernates will it stop folding?

Lol everything will stop


----------



## aloishis89

just added my HPC linux cluster to the team. its fully dedicated right now. its load balancing and has 3 nodes now, but over the next week or so, i'll get in about 7 more, so it's looking like i'll have around 12 Ghz combined. The only problem is keeping 10 computers running 24/7 because the total wattage of all the psu's is gonna be somewhere around 4.5-5.5 kilowatts. so 5 kW at 10 cents per kilowatt hr means my parents are paying an extra $12 per day, assuming its up 24 hrs. so an extra $360 per month. Plus, its in my room so if i leave it on all night when i get up the room is really hot with only 3 nodes. so, some things to work out, but i'll still donate cpu time whenever possible.


----------



## Taeric

Welcome to the team.









Keep in mind that you can't add up the rated Wattage of your PSUs for determining actual power consumption. Unless you're folding or gaming on a high end graphics card, it's unlikely you'll draw more than 350-400 Watts, and that estimate is likely very high. For example, I'm running a highly overclocked quad on a 380 Watt PSU and not nearly utilizing the full capacity of it. Overall, I have three 3.2+ GHz quads going 24/7, and my total electric bill is around $70 per month. You can also save on power usage by disconnecting any unnecessary components such as optical drives, and you can even fold off of a flash drive, thus saving the cost of operating a HDD.

Yes, there will definitely be a bump in your electricity usage, but I don't think it'll be nearly as high as you're predicting. My suggestion would be to ease into it and see the effect on your electric bill. The only times I've seen crazy jumps in power bills have been for folders on a tiered rate plan (e.g. X for first Y kilowatts, 1.5X for next Z kilowatts, etc.) because a small increase in usage could equate to paying on an escalated scale.


----------



## aloishis89

oh, cool.


----------



## epidemic

Just started folding today computer stays on 24/7 so let the folding begin.


----------



## The Duke

Come on people were nearing 600,000 PPD
Throw down and get into the fold, every little bit helps


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya we need more 8800s their easy to fold on and crank out the points.


----------



## Litlratt

Any way of knowing the number of folders increase in the last couple of days?


----------



## The Duke

Down 30 Up 61

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Ya we need more 8800s their easy to fold on and crank out the points.


Sure do!!! I got my 8800 GTS folding


----------



## The Duke

More folders needed








Come on people get in the Fold


----------



## marsey99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Sure do!!! I got my 8800 GTS folding










me too








and 1 cpu [email protected]


----------



## Darkomen

I just downloaded the folding software and got it up and running my user name Darkomen (kinda obvious?) I am running a AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Oc'd to 3.5Gzh (stock cooler accidently got the one for Intel instead of the AMD version so RMA to the rescue) on a Asus M3A-H/HDMI but due to ram issues im only using 1gb but i dont even notice its running and this is great that you guys got this going ots for a really good cause nice to do more with the computer than blow away horde all day!!!...LOL


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkomen* 
I just downloaded the folding software and got it up and running my user name Darkomen (kinda obvious?) I am running a AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Oc'd to 3.5Gzh (stock cooler accidently got the one for Intel instead of the AMD version so RMA to the rescue) on a Asus M3A-H/HDMI but due to ram issues im only using 1gb but i dont even notice its running and this is great that you guys got this going ots for a really good cause nice to do more with the computer than blow away horde all day!!!...LOL









Welcome to the fold.


----------



## mega_option101

Welcome to the Fold!!


----------



## tonyhague

I messed up and 1st posted long before i entered the top 1000 (didn't rtfm), should break into the top 600 overnight, any chance of a little icon thingy, please (folding name tonyhague)


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyhague* 
I messed up and 1st posted long before i entered the top 1000 (didn't rtfm), should break into the top 600 overnight, any chance of a little icon thingy, please (folding name tonyhague)

Once you post in the top 1000 post, it make take a few days


----------



## AlphaMackVega

I'm folding for team OC!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Congrats man!


----------



## AlphaMackVega

Thank you


----------



## Bloodfire

Folding for OCN







yay! had some issues getting it to work at first with some weird flag error, but it randomly disappeard after installing it the 5th time, so it's all good now







at 5/250 already, so let's do the betterment of science! Maybe one day I'll use this info in my research


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bloodfire*


Folding for OCN







yay! had some issues getting it to work at first with some weird flag error, but it randomly disappeard after installing it the 5th time, so it's all good now







at 5/250 already, so let's do the betterment of science! Maybe one day I'll use this info in my research










Welcome to the fold, and thanks for contributing.


----------



## madclassic

After first finding folding from PS3, I've moved from the IGN PS3 team, to the IGN PC team, and now finally, Overclock.net team. This site is a force to be reckon with. Nerd power.


----------



## nafljhy

welcome to the fold!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
Folding for OCN







yay! had some issues getting it to work at first with some weird flag error, but it randomly disappeard after installing it the 5th time, so it's all good now







at 5/250 already, so let's do the betterment of science! Maybe one day I'll use this info in my research









Nice of you to finally get setup









Let me know if you need anything


----------



## Pic0liter

Welcome to the fold madclassic!


----------



## Shift.

Just started folding.









Got GPU2 running on 2 computers.

9800GT and a 7600GT.

At least I'm making a difference.


----------



## lhowatt

Yeap ive recently started folding now that i got it working right. The only problem now is that it tends to stop once a Work unit is completed


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shift.*


Just started folding.









Got GPU2 running on 2 computers.

9800GT and a *7600GT*.

At least I'm making a difference.


----------



## PepsiCan

^^^you cant fold a 7600GT


----------



## Shift.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiCan*


^^^you cant fold a 7600GT












Scratch that.

Just figured out it doesn't work. I thought I just needed a driver update.









Good catch.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shift.* 









Scratch that.

Just figured out it doesn't work. I thought I just needed a driver update.









Good catch.









Either way, happy to see you folding. 1 card or 2


----------



## xlent00

Too many members can't seem to get on the boards. Must find more computers to fold with. Hmm, have lots of computers at work?? What ports do I need to open up for folding?


----------



## The Duke

Welcome to the Fold









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlent00* 
Too many members can't seem to get on the boards. Must find more computers to fold with. Hmm, have lots of computers at work?? What ports do I need to open up for folding?

Please make a thread addressing your issues


----------



## PropNut

New folder. I have a dedicated Q6600 (Linix SMP), laptop Core 2Duo (Windows Console) 3/4, i7 GTX285 GPU 3/4. Feel free to PM me with tips and pointers.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PropNut*


New folder. I have a dedicated Q6600 (Linix SMP), laptop Core 2Duo (Windows Console) 3/4, i7 GTX285 GPU 3/4. Feel free to PM me with tips and pointers.


That's some points if you check the folding essentials thread up top it's a great place to start. If you have any issues just pot a thread of your own and someone will be able to help.


----------



## PropNut

Nope, dont need any help so far but thank you. Just wanted to say hi. I got Ubuntu installed and the Linux SMP to work (finaly).


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PropNut* 
Nope, dont need any help so far but thank you. Just wanted to say hi. I got Ubuntu installed and the Linux SMP to work (finaly).

Sweet!!







If you run into any snags post up. There are a lot of people here who will help.


----------



## wierdo124

Should probably update the OP links. It's folding.stanford.edu now. Not stanford.edu/pandegroup/folding


----------



## DeathONator

Wow, I just checked up on the folding stats and was surprised to see overclock.net outperforming just about everyone, including HardOCP. [email protected] just has a SLIGHTLY better 24 hours avg. Overclock.net's points/processor stat is amazing too! Nice job everyone.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeathONator* 
Wow, I just checked up on the folding stats and was surprised to see overclock.net outperforming just about everyone, including HardOCP. [email protected] just has a SLIGHTLY better 24 hours avg. Overclock.net's points/processor stat is amazing too! Nice job everyone.

Bring back old memories DeathO?







Hope you are doing well friend.


----------



## dethzilla

I've started folding in hopes of helping advance the work of medical science.


----------



## Old_newb

my dad has alzheimers and i just found out about this

at least i can try to help him somewhat









add me to the team


----------



## Cappy71

My Dad had MS and Momhad Pnc Cancer So im def folding. GPU style


----------



## zodac

How haven't I seen this thread?









BUMP!


----------



## Piff James

WOW.....
2004
That's a long time folding


----------



## Tank

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
How haven't I seen this thread?









BUMP!

because...were old and cant see


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

/sigh had to bring down 720 X3 and 8800GS because of rising bills.

I still have some cellys and p4's that i fold on that my friends own







teehee


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
How haven't I seen this thread?









BUMP!

It's because it dies. Then every now and then, a necromancer will come along and bring it back to life (keeps the necrophiliacs away







->














)

Edit: Btw tank, I'm coming for you! Bet you can see me on you EOC list by now. lol (your at ~419, and I'm at ~426)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
It's because it dies. Then every now and then, a necromancer will come along and bring it back to life (keeps the necrophiliacs away







->














)

It _is_ quite a bit out of date, but it's admins plea's for folders! We have to keep this thread alive.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It _is_ quite a bit out of date, but it's admins plea's for folders! We have to keep this thread alive.

I totally agree. I just really wanted to make that joke. Plus, it bumps the thread


----------



## MistaBernie

Anyone else start off this morning with a craptacular A1? AH well, at least the old processor is getting a day off.. GPU to the rescue!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Anyone else start off this morning with a craptacular A1? AH well, at least the old processor is getting a day off.. GPU to the rescue!









Still on the same a3 form 2 days ago. I'll let you know in around 7 hours.

I wonder if we can ask admin to update the first post....


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 







Still on the same a3 form 2 days ago. I'll let you know in around 7 hours.

I wonder if we can ask admin to update the first post....

I was wondering the same. But really, I just want more people to start folding again. We had like 5k users, and only 12% of those actually still folding (645/5027)


----------



## MistaBernie

I think I'm going to be top 1500 before I get 10 rep.

Part of me thinks this is good, and part of me has a sad.


----------



## btwalter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Anyone else start off this morning with a craptacular A1? AH well, at least the old processor is getting a day off.. GPU to the rescue!

nope. I finally got a 1888pt again.







about time I got off those 355pters I had like 13 in a row.


----------



## zodac

Ok, I sent admin a PM; hopefully he checks them soon.


----------



## zodac

Post has been updated; time to start bumping this thread.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Post has been updated; time to start bumping this thread.









Excellent!

Fold on OCN!


----------



## PUNK rock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
I think I'm going to be top 1500 before I get 10 rep.

Part of me thinks this is good, and part of me has a sad.

It's good, at least I hope so. Top 50 folder before I have 10 rep


----------



## CULLEN

Count me in! Just started! http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Count me in! Just started! http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

Welcome


----------



## zodac

Bump for the cause.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Bump


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Bump


----------



## ViperWC

Bump


----------



## W4LNUT5

Join OCN [email protected]

teh bumpage


----------



## W4LNUT5

To the top


----------



## zodac

Re-bump.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Join the OCN [email protected] team pwnage


----------



## W4LNUT5

Bump


----------



## zodac

Girl bump.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## mike44njdevils

I think you should add a link on the first page for some hawt avatar's (since this seems to be the going rage right now)


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh. Those avatars are for me, and me _alone_.

If there's someone else with some... they're gone.


----------



## mike44njdevils

...I meant hawt in general...not just some blonde cutie with no...solder points


----------



## zodac

Well... it's not really a 'rage'; it's just me really.

Now adding colour to your posts; that's the rage.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


well... It's not really a 'rage'; it's just me really.

now adding colour to your posts; that's the rage. :d


*colour*


----------



## mike44njdevils

tries it on for size :clicking preview:









I LOVE GREEN....

Pretty?Yes yes?OOOO????maybe a little dimmer??!?!?!?cover your eyes









Heh, SeaGreen it is...I am now completely conformist. and, IIRC, I had a cute girl as my avatar before anyone else did (yes, I just called my 1 year old daughter cute)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


tries it on for size :clicking preview:









I LOVE GREEN....

Pretty?Yes yes?OOOO????maybe a little dimmer??!?!?!?cover your eyes









Heh, SeaGreen it is...I am now completely conformist. and, IIRC, I had a cute girl as my avatar before anyone else did (yes, I just called my 1 year old daughter cute)











awww


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


tries it on for size :clicking preview:









I LOVE GREEN....

Pretty?Yes yes?OOOO????maybe a little dimmer??!?!?!?cover your eyes









Heh, SeaGreen it is...I am now completely conformist. and, IIRC, I had a cute girl as my avatar before anyone else did (yes, I just called my 1 year old daughter cute)










That's sweet.









But I do believe we were talking about _hawt_ avatars.


----------



## MrBalll

My avatar is hawt.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Give her a good 14-18 years (depending on your locale)...I'm sure she'll be hawt


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


Give her a good 14-18 years (depending on your locale)...I'm sure she'll be hawt










keep that shotgun polished


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


keep that shotgun polished










oh I have THAT plan covered. Glock's a plunty


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


keep that shotgun polished










Maybe you forgot, but in 18 years, _you would have gotten older too._

Silly jarble.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Maybe you forgot, but in 18 years, _you would have gotten older too._

Silly jarble.










So be a cuckold, then







<--









*biddyBOOM*, problem is solved!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


So be a cuckold, then







<--









*biddyBOOM*, problem is solved!


OCN Folding does not support this practice.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## jck

What's the rule on bumping back?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Bump.









I lost count









I think this is 5?


----------



## zodac

Same on you first counted Chris, and I stopped that.


----------



## jck

I don't get an answer...as usual...









Now to get back OT (cause I don't want a nastygram from Mort!







)

Come on, folks. Join our folding team!

We're friendly, we bathe often, we have had all our shots, and I think between all the members we're probably able to speak at least 30 languages!

You have no reason not to join. We will help you!

FOLD WITH US TODAY!!


----------



## W4LNUT5




----------



## KOBALT

Cc '11


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13486438*
> Cc '11


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

So I started folding in the mist of the CC, after it's over can I just change my username from OCNChimpin to something else and keep on folding?


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


So I started folding in the mist of the CC, after it's over can I just change my username from OCNChimpin to something else and keep on folding?


Ofcourse, have you folded under a different username before?

If not, I would suggest to look around in some of the tutorial here in the ''Overclock.net [email protected] Team'' section. Check out some info on how to get a passkey (bonus points on SMP).


----------



## Ironwolf1974

My sig computer is going to be available soon for this.

The question is, can I ship it to one of you awesome folders and have you do it?

AKA Donate it to science! HA! Always wanted to say that.


----------



## zodac

You mean ship your computer so someone else Folds on it?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


Ofcourse, have you folded under a different username before?

If not, I would suggest to look around in some of the tutorial here in the ''Overclock.net [email protected] Team'' section. Check out some info on how to get a passkey (bonus points on SMP).


No I have not folded under a different username before. I'll search like you said.

Edit: Basically I just need to request one here: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py right? I only a have a quad-core so I won't be able to do the -bigadv


----------



## [March]




----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


No I have not folded under a different username before. I'll search like you said.

Edit: Basically I just need to request one here: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py right? I only a have a quad-core so I won't be able to do the -bigadv


All you need is a username (just type it in, don't need to sign up). It's probably a good idea to do a search to make sure no one else is using that name too. You can check here:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=userstats

And yup, that's where you get the passkey. Just put in your username and you'll get an email with the passkey


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cc_brandon*


All you need is a username (just type it in, don't need to sign up). It's probably a good idea to do a search to make sure no one else is using that name too. You can check here:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=userstats

Also, you only need a passkey if you are going to do bigadv.


You need a passkey for SMP bonuses too


----------



## cc_brandon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


You need a passkey for SMP bonuses too










Opps, good catch







I haven't done SMP for so long I forgot about that







Will edit my post.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Cool beans, thanks guys. I've switched over to ALUCARDVPR as username and kept team as 37726. I got my passkey a few seconds after submitting the form. Everything is running smoothly. I gather it takes a awhile to get a EOC ID?


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13521297*
> Cool beans, thanks guys. I've switched over to ALUCARDVPR as username and kept team as 37726. I got my passkey a few seconds after submitting the form. Everything is running smoothly. I gather it takes a awhile to get a EOC ID?


You should show up on EOC when you finish your first WU and EOC updates


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Yep, I'm showing up now. Hurray!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Yep, I'm showing up now. Hurray!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Got HFM.NET posting to dropbox for cool remote stats









http://is.gd/folding

To bad it doesn't show my previously completed WUs


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR;13533096*
> Got HFM.NET posting to dropbox for cool remote stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://is.gd/folding
> 
> To bad it doesn't show my previously completed WUs


Laughing hysterically at the "Page Rendered by" in the link


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Laughing hysterically at the "Page Rendered by" in the link










^


----------



## rickcooperjr

ok where is the info for the overclock.net [email protected] team info so i can join it only one i found on here was from like 09 which i assume has changed since then i want to be helping the main ocn team. I have amd p2 955be c2 3.7ghz x4 8gb of 1333mhz ram 7-7-7-17 timings and ati hd 6970 at 950mhz core and 1450mhz ram and will be adding a second ati hd 6970 soon at same clocks just waiting on the waterblock to get here cpu and gpu are liquid cooled. I am not putting my main rig on folding at set aka the one in my system tag by the way the team number i have now is 37726 it was only one i could find for ocn and it was from 09 also my folding name is RickCooperJr close enough to my ocn website member name i hope lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

i am folding my first wu as we speak so any info on any other info to get me into the team i would apreciate iread something about passkey and such and something about eoc


----------



## rickcooperjr

ok i figured out the passkey setup and all but eoc thing i am still lost on


----------



## rickcooperjr

sorry my first attemp at folding at home lol and wanted to do it not only for science for a team of which im a member of and member of website lol the above rig i posted i can literaly leave running almost 24/7


----------



## rickcooperjr

this is proof of the machine i am folding at sec with to maybe get me allowed into team a bit easier http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4208544 3dmark vantage run http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/16782678 3dmark 06 run http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/mpcef/ gpu-z validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529683 cpu-z validation all these with my name on them same as my membership to this website this is my older rig which i can literaly let fold 24/7 nearly. I have a amd p2 1090t at 4.2ghz x6 that will be doing same soon with a ati hd 7970 in it my main rig one in my signature wont be for a while lol


----------



## rickcooperjr

i completed my first work unit will have another done by midnight here and another shortly after i got cpu and gpu doing folding at same time


----------



## rickcooperjr

also does nvidia cards actualy do alot better at [email protected] i ask because i have 2x gtx 560 ti cards just setting here i think i also have a gtx 580 also


----------



## King Who Dat

Dude. You revived a thread that is years old and that looks like a quintuple post. Idk, I'm too lazy to count.

http://www.overclock.net/f/55/overclock-net-folding-home-team

Check it out. We will answer all of your questions there.


----------



## rickcooperjr

also does the [email protected] work well on a home server they are old dual processor 8core servers i ask because i have 2 of my old servers setting here without use might put them up on the folding rather than them just setting idle as basic home server lol from my understanding the power draw realy isnt that much for folding on a server only thing the servers are doing is hosting a couple instances of ventrillo 1000 channels which are not really used anymore i set them up for me and my friends / family to use but most have stepped away from pc gaming so they are rarely used anymore. I also wanted to say i can swap the ventrillo servers to a home built standby quadcore pc server i built a while back for a family member then they backed out lol.


----------



## rickcooperjr

the link takes me to a page of random more folding forrums not a specific forrum to get answers from i have posted across like 9 different folding pages / forrums all mainly within last year with activity i did so to get a better chance of being seen i do not know how often the folding stuff is checked on either way i have alot of pc / server resources i can put to work that run 24/7 anyways so if i dont get let in so be it i will just keep them to myself then for personal use includig 2 full dual processor 8core servers and also a home built quad pc server and like 8-10 pc's that have pretty good graphics cards in them and none with under a quad cpu i build gaming computers and do customizations and custom cooling solutions so i have alot of resources at my fingertips that just sets here and runs and alot of extra pretty good parts also lol


----------



## King Who Dat

Your problem I think is the fact that you've asked 9 different questions, like you mentioned. We are happy to have any new folders and no one is excluded. I think you'd also have better luck finding the appropriate place to ask each question.


----------



## SeD669

Hey guys where do I get the passkey or password?? I type in my name then the OCN number 37726... and then it asks for a password. First time using this program

EDIT: never mind figured it out


----------



## mmonnin

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> 7) Finally, head to Edit> Preferences> Web Settings. By default, this is set to the info of the developer of HFM. To set it to your own info, search for your username on EOC (link here). The number at the end of the URL is your ID. Your user ID is your Folding name, and the team number is 37726.


when I type in my name nothing shows up. Am I supposed to register with Overclock folding team?


----------



## mmonnin

You'll need to complete a Work Unit before your name shows up in the stats. There is no registering for FAH Teams.


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> You'll need to complete a Work Unit before your name shows up in the stats. There is no registering for FAH Teams.


I see. Thanks mate


----------



## SeD669

Heya dudes how does one get into the Chimp Challenge? I've asked on they're forum but never actually got an answer. Do I do it through the OCN team?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Heya dudes how does one get into the Chimp Challenge? I've asked on they're forum but never actually got an answer. Do I do it through the OCN team?


I think they will make an announcement within the next week, it may just be a matter of signing up!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Heya dudes how does one get into the Chimp Challenge? I've asked on they're forum but never actually got an answer. Do I do it through the OCN team?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will make an announcement within the next week, it may just be a matter of signing up!
Click to expand...

So far it's looking like it will be a simple team event where we will take points for the overall team. Working on it still in the private Captain's forum and I'm keeping all updated information in the 2013 Chimp Challenge Discusion thread


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Well I installed one of these on my computer I used prior to this one, as well as on my media PC, that really just sits there idling.

So 2 24/7 computers running, BUT not sure if I did it right, never got any GPU info always at 0.0 so I removed it and just use the CPU.

question tho, I may want to use my gaming computer to do some of hours folding,. how can I properly set up the client, which client for my FX-8350 and my GTX titan.

And windows 8 pro 64-bit


----------



## Fieldsweeper

fresh folding install, right of the main site.

is it already optimised for FULL gpu and CPU utilization?

lol its funny cus my points per day are 10 FULL times (almost exaclty 10 times) better (more points) than my folding rig (my old store bought one) lmao

and that one is almost 10 times more than the OLD comp i had lying around i decided for 24/7 folding lol.

my question is why is the CPU not running? i mean it says it is but no info now PPD etc, the GPU seems to be runnning however I cannot hear the gpu fan so it can't be running at full blast, the GPU fan can get REALLY loud on a titan at full blast, does that mean its not running full on, or it is, but don;t need the cooling????


----------



## Fieldsweeper

scratch that, not sure why it took so loing but seems to be running.

35K points per day, WOW lol



wow i can feel the heat comming out in my room now HHA,

usually my arm is cold from the air blowing out the top from the RAD but now i am bout to start working a sweat HAHA

how are those temps btw?

could i game with this going??

how would that work?

would it pause GPU stuff??


----------



## juano

Those temps look great! Thanks for folding, welcome to the team and let us know if you have any more questions or need any help.


----------



## Wheezo

You should get that Titan on the new Core 17 BETA units.

Configue>Slots>Edit GPU slot

Add to your GPU slot:

Name:_client-type_
Value:_beta_

Should show the unit as being 7663 and should net you *100K*(!) on your Titan









You may have to free up a CPU core to allow the beta unit to fold. Check GPU usage to make sure it's 100%

This is the thread on them.

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Fieldsweeper

wow checked a few mins after the last and its up to 48K points per day LMAO it that alot or normal?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> wow checked a few mins after the last and its up to 48K points per day LMAO it that alot or normal?


You need to do what Wheezo said. Setup your slot to get beta units. You'll pull ~120k PPD.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

i think i did it right, how will i know if it works lol, will it just shoot up in points per day?


----------



## Fieldsweeper

do i need to do that extra cor args thing?? like i said this a fresh download of foldingathome


----------



## Wheezo

After you complete your current WU it should grab a BETA. The WU number is 7663, should notice it pretty quickly because yes, your ppd should increase a ton.

When you recieve one, make sure your using all 100% of your titan, if not you may have to free up a CPU core to accommodate it. The prior BETAs used a CPU core on Nvidia GPUs to fold, I think it is the same with these ones, though I could be mistaken.

Good luck








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> do i need to do that extra cor args thing?? like i said this a fresh download of foldingathome


Don't think so, should work right after instillation.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

is this right?



how do you get the team rank on your name to the left??

I joined the OCn team 377 somethn on each of my computers, but cant get the thing on the left lol


----------



## Fieldsweeper

how do you check utilization? and wil lit alwyas use the beta units?? or ?? and the cpu one will be normal like before right?

also i have the -1 next to the cpu and gpu (to let the client decide) is that ideal? or should i leave like 2 or 3 out of the 12 cores to get used by the GPU? / anything i am trying to do lol


----------



## Fieldsweeper

and whats this:

install cat 13.5b2 delete the wu and let it get another one and let it be to see the results

saw it posted on the core 17 beta, btw what is core 17 beat or was it a mis type and the ment i7 as in INTEL beta or something?

core 17 just seems like an odd name for it


----------



## juano

You guys don't have any qualms about recommending beta stuff to somebody who _just_ started folding? If Stanford wanted every single person folding to be on the beta units then they would do so.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You guys don't have any qualms about recommending beta stuff to somebody who _just_ started folding? If Stanford wanted every single person folding to be on the beta units then they would do so.


If Standford didn't want the public folding on a public beta, it wouldn't be public...


----------



## Wheezo

Try not to post too many times in a row, mods don't like it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> is this right?
> 
> how do you get the team rank on your name to the left??
> 
> I joined the OCn team 377 somethn on each of my computers, but cant get the thing on the left lol


That's your postbit, you get it by entering your name into the appropriate spot in your community profile. It shows up once you have 50,000 points under that Folding name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> how do you check utilization? and wil lit alwyas use the beta units?? or ?? and the cpu one will be normal like before right?
> 
> also i have the -1 next to the cpu and gpu (to let the client decide) is that ideal? or should i leave like 2 or 3 out of the 12 cores to get used by the GPU? / anything i am trying to do lol


I use MSI afterburner, but GPUz and other GPU OCing software shows this as well.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You guys don't have any qualms about recommending beta stuff to somebody who _just_ started folding? If Stanford wanted every single person folding to be on the beta units then they would do so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Try not to post too many times in a row, mods don't like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> is this right?
> 
> how do you get the team rank on your name to the left??
> 
> I joined the OCn team 377 somethn on each of my computers, but cant get the thing on the left lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's your postbit, you get it by entering your name into the appropriate spot in your community profile. It shows up once you have 50,000 points under that Folding name.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> how do you check utilization? and wil lit alwyas use the beta units?? or ?? and the cpu one will be normal like before right?
> 
> also i have the -1 next to the cpu and gpu (to let the client decide) is that ideal? or should i leave like 2 or 3 out of the 12 cores to get used by the GPU? / anything i am trying to do lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use MSI afterburner, but GPUz and other GPU OCing software shows this as well.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, so evga precision should be ok. you just meant to check that the clocks are at or above the normal clocks?

also im ok using beta, i am sure if there is an issue I could figure it out or just undo it, besides he just recommended it is all, If I went looking for GPU I would have come across it.

Oh and;



holy crapo lol


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> 
> 
> holy crapo lol


Now it's doing what it should be doing.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

fyi i aint doing LN cooling lmao, was on their getting stuff for my custom loop, happened to get curious lol BUT got me thinking, WHAT if I used hard piping and actually instead of running water thru it, i ran LN2, for a continuous flow, rather than rapid evap, if pressurized, and a release valve somewhere, as well as some kind of in dewer pump, how cool would that be.

prob possible in some way, after all MRI's are cooled with it and LHe


----------



## Prymus

Hospitals are also delivered it periodically in big tanks


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> Hospitals are also delivered it periodically in big tanks


ya but most dewers have a hold time from a few weeks to a few months depending on how big and how its used


----------



## neo0031

Just started folding with my measly rig for team OCN (Team ID 37726).







First WU done. Happy to know my computer can be of SOME good use.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

my other computer keeps getting a fail.

amd hd7450 card.

cant figure out why configd it the same as the other computer newest client

decided to try this on my other computer (nothing special) from what I have read though 5 series and up for AMD cards so *** lol


----------



## Hazzeedayz

ok maybe im missing something but where do i go to see my points?
and how do i get that Folding Points link under my OCN tag

<- - - - - - - - that tag


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

You can see your points here http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=37726 or http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats

To get your postbit read this http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/apply-for-your-ocn-folding-postbit-here/0_100


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can see your points here http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=37726 or http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats
> 
> To get your postbit read this http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/apply-for-your-ocn-folding-postbit-here/0_100


thanks









also while im here...

I have a few questions:
i'm running on a HP DL585 G5 Server

1. When configuring an array i can setup read/write priority. should i lean more towards read or write?
i've got it running on RAID1 15k drives

2. Now, as far as processor scheduling is concerned: Should i be putting priority on Programs or Background services?
this server is 100% dedicated to folding at the moment so i'd like to get the best performance as possible.

3. Does anyone have a link to a guide of some sort for optimization for a dedicated FAH PC/Server?


----------



## cones

Just started folding with my server i leave on all the time. Not the fastest but does something, figured i should fold on it since it doesn't do much else.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

hey all,
this is my first time folding and i've been running for 3 days straight.
since im new to all of this, i don't know what designates good performance.
can someone take a peek at my profile and let me know how im doing: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=639486


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> hey all,
> this is my first time folding and i've been running for 3 days straight.
> since im new to all of this, i don't know what designates good performance.
> can someone take a peek at my profile and let me know how im doing: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=639486


From what I can glean from just the numbers that looks to be great. What hardware are you folding on? If it's just your sig rig then that's a great amount of points.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> From what I can glean from just the numbers that looks to be great. What hardware are you folding on? If it's just your sig rig then that's a great amount of points.


naaa not on that machine....and here's why: A/C Watercooled PC = Pain in the ass when im not actually on it
i don't trust the system to run while i'm not using it

i have a few PCs here at work that haven't been deployed in awhile and a server that i still haven't taken home....
they're pretty basic - i5 2320 Standard HP desktops: HP Pro 3400mt
and the server is a HP DL585 G5 that has been decommed and given to me

i'd really like to fold on my home machine but again, i just dont trust the A/C unit while im not in the room....im OCD about my hardware


----------



## BillyBonz

I started to [email protected] last night, I am running Ver 7.3.6. I have never done anything like this before. I think it is exiting to know that there is a community of people that have come together to fight illnesses that affect many today.







Any tip and advice on this subject are most welcomed.


----------



## neo0031

Just past 50,000 points.







so happy







(and university year is over. So fold fold fold!!!







)


----------



## Bmos

just started folding for this team







just a small cpu folding every little but helps


----------



## AlDyer

Hello, how exactly do you display your folding team rank? Mine is propably the lowest, but anyway how do I show it under my profile? Thanks


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Hello, how exactly do you display your folding team rank? Mine is propably the lowest, but anyway how do I show it under my profile? Thanks


Did you add your [email protected] username to your community profile?


----------



## AlDyer

Nope, thanks D


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Nope, thanks D


No problem







. It might be a day or so before it shows up.


----------



## neo0031

It took me just less than a week to reach 50000 to show.... I must be folding really slow.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

just hit 900k
been folding 24/7 for about a week and a half







Hazeedayz

i read something about bonus points....how does all that work?


----------



## AMD SLI guru

bonus points are awarded to completing work units sooner. Basically it goes like this:

The faster you fold, the more points you get for the work unit you did. There are multipliers for different work units and stuff but that's the basic idea.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> just hit 900k
> been folding 24/7 for about a week and a half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazeedayz
> 
> i read something about bonus points....how does all that work?


You have to have a passkey that is linked to an email account. You'll have to complete 10 WUs using your passkey before you qualify as well. You can request one from here.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> You have to have a passkey that is linked to an email account. You'll have to complete 10 WUs using your passkey before you qualify as well. You can request one from here.










??
i do have a passkey and i've submitted almost 200 WU's?
am i missing something cuz that post confused me....

EDIT:
ohhh did you mean for the bonus points?
i do have a passkey, i was just curious of how they are awarded


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> i do have a passkey and i've submitted almost 200 WU's?
> am i missing something cuz that post confused me....


If you're using a passkey, you're getting bonus points


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> If you're using a passkey, you're getting bonus points


haha yea i just figured that out.
sorry it's been a loonnnnnng day here at work : /

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> bonus points are awarded to completing work units sooner. Basically it goes like this:
> 
> The faster you fold, the more points you get for the work unit you did. There are multipliers for different work units and stuff but that's the basic idea.


ahhh ok, thank you.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> haha yea i just figured that out.
> sorry it's been a loonnnnnng day here at work : /


----------



## Hazzeedayz

just hit 1 million!


----------



## neo0031

Congratz man!

I'm still trying to figure out if I get better PPD with 6 core CPU only or 5 core + 1 GPU. (Only a 6670, hence the dilemma...)

It'd help if I get more similar WUs one after another to get a better estimate... Sigh. I'm just happy I am in the top 5000s on OCN lol

Talk about low expectations.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Congratz man!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if I get better PPD with 6 core CPU only or 5 core + 1 GPU. (Only a 6670, hence the dilemma...)
> 
> It'd help if I get more similar WUs one after another to get a better estimate... Sigh. I'm just happy I am in the top 5000s on OCN lol
> 
> Talk about low expectations.


thanks








yea im not sure on that one. i just started folding about 2 weeks ago and i've only been doing -smp so i really wouldn't know
i might try my 580 out on it but definitely not for 24/7 use


----------



## neo0031

I think my HD 6670 isn't cut for efficient folding. Gonna stick to my FX-6200 for mostly full 6 cores folding overnight and 5 cores medium when I'm at the desk.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Looking to join the ranks! Just bought a new server it is a Dell Poweredge C6100 with *8* Intel Xeon L5520 Quad cores! Thats *32 cores*! plus they have a awesome pcie nVidia Tesla C1060 GPU with 4GB DDR5 I can get for about $100 a piece, no video out made just for processing like folding! I can fit 4 of those in it! Massive power!





FOH user name: Michael_Lazarus


----------



## AndyE

Nice machine MCCSolutions.

In case you haven't seen this, there is a hefty C6100 thread over at servethehome (There are more threads for the C6100 there)

Seen from FAH, the C6100 is actually 4 servers with 8 cores each.

Have fun with your new server,
Andy


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> Nice machine MCCSolutions.
> 
> In case you haven't seen this, there is a hefty C6100 thread over at servethehome (There are more threads for the C6100 there)
> 
> Seen from FAH, the C6100 is actually 4 servers with 8 cores each.
> 
> Have fun with your new server,
> Andy


Thanks! And yea I know, I just dident want to mention the 4 separate computing nodes so it wouldn't confuse anyone lol. Caint wait to have the 2200watt 33,000 Passmark beast. Im gonna dedicate the whole thing to folding at first until I get the 12 drives for it, then Im gonna split the four nodes into Cloud Server, Game Server Host, Web Server, and personal work group server and folding.









REP+ BTW!!!







Thanks!


----------



## anubis1127

Nice server MCCSolutions!


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Nice server MCCSolutions!


Thanks! It feels good to be able to contribute to such a good cause and support the awesomeness of OCN at the same time!!!


----------



## The_Rocker

Its been a while since I had a go at folding but I now happen to have 16 Dell M610 Blades at my disposal with two quad core Xeon X5560's and 48GB RAM in each. Hyperthreading enabled.

Client is running on one. Building up number 2 at the moment of course!









Obviously for team OCN.


----------



## arvidab

Welcome (back)!









I hope you're not paying for the power they draw though...


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Welcome (back)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not paying for the power they draw though...


Hi,

The small company I work for rents a rack at a datacentre with plenty of power included. So may as well put that spare capacity to use!









Now have 3 boxes up and folding. Im the sole technical architect for the IT side of the company so I get a free reign on what I do basically.


----------



## scubadiver59

oh no, another deeeebs!!!


----------



## The_Rocker

Well the 3 I now have running are pulling between 30 and 35k PPD each so I hope I can make a little contribution


----------



## scubadiver59

Every fold counts!!!


----------



## The_Rocker

Each system does a 32M wPrime is 4.5 seconds.

My Q9550 trash old desktop does it in 19 LOL


----------



## The_Rocker

4 systems online now. Pulling about 130k PPD in total.


----------



## The_Rocker

5 Dell M610's now folding 24/7. Netting me around 160k PPD.


----------



## arvidab

Not too bad. I've been meaning to ask, you do run Linux, right?


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Not too bad. I've been meaning to ask, you do run Linux, right?


Whilst I do use linux for other things and am running a number of other linux servers, these blades im only quickly spinning up with server 2012 and chucking the [email protected] client on them.

I will happily use linux, I just chucked windows on them quickly.

Now running 6 blades. Pulling around 200-210k PPD.

What advantage will running Linux get me PPD wise?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> What advantage will running Linux get me PPD wise?


You should really load Linux on them, it will net you more PPD. I'd reckon 10-20% better performance.

Just fired up my 2700K in Windows to get some units done and to compare. First unit perform ~22% better PPD on my Linux native 3770K, which is a few percentage better than my 2700K in Linux (I have no record of that unit for my 2700K, sadly).


----------



## BWG

I better follow this one.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just started today any suggestions would be nice


----------



## BWG

Welcome to the team! I always suggest starting here: http://www.overclock.net/t/224925/folding-home-essential-threads


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Welcome to the team! I always suggest starting here: http://www.overclock.net/t/224925/folding-home-essential-threads


Thanks


----------



## Mitche01

Hello all, just started folding a week ago.


----------



## SeD669

Welcome!! how you going so far?


----------



## Mitche01

So far folded since THursday 24/7 and aquired ~24k points (this was boosted by quickly folding on my GTX680 overnight last night)

Just ordered three GT630 (384 keplar cores) to upgrade the rig!

Phenom II X4 (Underclocked to ??? to reduce power consumption and therefore heat output)
M4N82 Deluxe with IGP8300 active for folding
3x ASUS GT630 Kepler based 384 cores with fanless heatsink
2x Gb DDR2 800 Kinston RAM
60Gb SSD (I had spare)
1x Noctua NF-S12B case fan for GPUs


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> So far folded since THursday 24/7 and aquired ~24k points (this was boosted by quickly folding on my GTX680 overnight last night)
> 
> Just ordered three GT630 (384 keplar cores) to upgrade the rig!
> 
> Phenom II X4 (Underclocked to ??? to reduce power consumption and therefore heat output)
> M4N82 Deluxe with IGP8300 active for folding
> 3x ASUS GT630 Kepler based 384 cores with fanless heatsink
> 2x Gb DDR2 800 Kinston RAM
> 60Gb SSD (I had spare)
> 1x Noctua NF-S12B case fan for GPUs


Nice! Every bit counts mate. You should look into the Foldathons that run monthly. The folding community is very tight here.


----------



## Mitche01

Thanks SeD669,

I am in the August Foldathon now, with my current 24/7 rig

Hopefully next month I'll have optimised my new updated rig to get the most PPD/part!

I am sure I will be asking all sorts of questions to get the most out of the hardware.

Cheers


----------



## SeD669

Thats the spirit


----------



## GaMbi2004

I have been folding for OCN for some time.. I just formated my machine







so had to look up the numbers..

but the main page is.. odd? guides for GPU folding and CPU folding etc.. is it just outdated? I just installe [email protected] and Im ready to fold with CPU and GPU!!







is there any reason to look into the guides etc on OP?


----------



## cones

It's all done through the same thing, just different slots for your cpu and gpu. If you look back at some of the pages people were asking about settings.


----------



## GaMbi2004

oki.. will read up on this then, thanks!


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Just wanted to say hello. I've been working on a new rig, and started folding for Team OCN a week or two ago, but had some downtime while I was helping with beta testing mb BIOS, learning my way around a nice clean overclock.

I've got an i7 3820 overclocked to fold at 4.3 with 32 GB of RAM, MSI GTX 660 Ti PE running at 1306 clock speed.

Only earned about 110,000 points but actually started setting things up for good folding yesterday and today.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> Just wanted to say hello. I've been working on a new rig, and started folding for Team OCN a week or two ago, but had some downtime while I was helping with beta testing mb BIOS, learning my way around a nice clean overclock.
> 
> I've got an i7 3820 overclocked to fold at 4.3 with 32 GB of RAM, MSI GTX 660 Ti PE running at 1306 clock speed.
> 
> Only earned about 110,000 points but actually started setting things up for good folding yesterday and today.


Hi! Welcome to the team. I've always liked those MSI 660 Ti PE cards, almost bought one when they first came out.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I've been quite happy with it. I know it can fold better than it is once I really get my settings and such optimized. I'm currently pulling around 85 to 95K PPD in [email protected] and that's when I'm working and my folding is going on in the background. I've seen numbers of 120K or around there but I haven't run it long enough to call that a constant when i'm not running other stuff on the computer. i know the FAH client isn't real accurate with PPD but that's why I'm here on the forums, to read posts about getting things set up moar better and less noobish.


----------



## BWG

Maybe we should edit the OP so it links v7









Messages from the admin with links to v7 are effective.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Maybe we should edit the OP so it links v7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messages from the admin with links to v7 are effective.


Looks like the OP got killed by ocn.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

OP is fixed, now get those V7 links added







.


----------



## BWG

I'm seeing the rainbows forming around this thread now.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Become a member of the Overclock.net [email protected] team. For more info on what [email protected] is and why it's a "good thing" visit here.
> 
> *Let's Get Folding...*
> 
> Install the GPU program here.
> Team Number: 37726
> Team Name: Overclock.net
> 
> For folding on your CPU, check this guide.
> For multiple GPUs, read this guide.
> 
> For further information, post a thread in the Folding Forum.
> 
> Overclock.net team-specific stats here.
> 
> General stats page is here.


+1 Rep


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I know it's not much compared to the millionaires but this noob is quite happy to have broken 300K since I've gotten the rig up and folding at a decent rate









I'm glad to be folding and be part of the team.


----------



## arvidab

Your contributions are welcome, and I'm glad you've joined 3776!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I know it's not much compared to the millionaires but this noob is quite happy to have broken 300K since I've gotten the rig up and folding at a decent rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to be folding and be part of the team.


Awesome, glad to have you on board. Welcome, if you have any questions just let us know.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Your contributions are welcome, and I'm glad you've *joined 3776!*


What team is that?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I was wondering how can I mine with the GPU only?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Your contributions are welcome, and I'm glad you've *joined 3776!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What team is that?
Click to expand...

Why that's the good 'ol Invalid Team...









My keyboard is dying.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

How is 120,000 to 140,000 PPD out of my GTX 660 with an i7-3820 proc? Does that sound reasonable? I would guess things average out around 110K PPD when I'm working on the computer and running AutoCAD most of my 14 hour work days.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I was wondering how can I mine with the GPU only?


The latest [email protected] v7 client should auto detect your CPU, and GPU. From there you could just remove the CPU slot in the 'Configure' then Slots tab.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> How is 120,000 to 140,000 PPD out of my GTX 660 with an i7-3820 proc? Does that sound reasonable? I would guess things average out around 110K PPD when I'm working on the computer and running AutoCAD most of my 14 hour work days.


Sounds about right, looking good!


----------



## GaMbi2004

37726 is the current OCN team, yes?

100k PPD? I get around 50k with GTX680 and 4670K i5
Is this normal? I haven't tweaked anything what so ever.. just installed [email protected] 7.36 and added identity.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 37726 is the current OCN team, yes?
> 
> 100k PPD? I get around 50k with GTX680 and 4670K i5
> Is this normal? I haven't tweaked anything what so ever.. just installed [email protected] 7.36 and added identity.


37726 is the current OCN team.

That sounds normal for out of the box. You can increase the PPD on your GPU by addidng the 'client-type' flag with value 'beta'. From the 'Advanced Control' click 'Configure', then the Slots tab, highlight the GPU, click edit, then toward the bottom in the 'extra slot options' click add, and enter it like this:



The next GPU project you get should be a core 17 WU, which is typically p7810, p7811, or p8900, and your PPD should increase a fair bit. I'm getting ~95k PPD on my OC'd GTX 670 right now.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

I've been running core 17's from client type advanced. I actually ran client-type beta for a bit but didn't have as good of results but it may have been just a fluke. I'm going to go back to client type beta.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharliesTheMan*
> 
> I've been running core 17's from client type advanced. I actually ran client-type beta for a bit but didn't have as good of results but it may have been just a fluke. I'm going to go back to client type beta.


Either one should get you the same WUs. When I was on advanced I started getting core 15 WUs as well, which would end up crashing my GPU OC.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Good deal, I really appreciate the info. I'm going to start seeing what this 660 has to offer, I'm currently running it at 1359 but it's got quite a bit more to squeeze out with some "test n tune" as we call it at the race track.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> 37726 is the current OCN team.
> 
> That sounds normal for out of the box. You can increase the PPD on your GPU by addidng the 'client-type' flag with value 'beta'. From the 'Advanced Control' click 'Configure', then the Slots tab, highlight the GPU, click edit, then toward the bottom in the 'extra slot options' click add, and enter it like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next GPU project you get should be a core 17 WU, which is typically p7810, p7811, or p8900, and your PPD should increase a fair bit. I'm getting ~95k PPD on my OC'd GTX 670 right now.


Wow thanks ^^ now im getting 140k+ on the GPU









Is it normal that the PPD drops / raises?
It sometimes drops to 70k~
Ill probably just gonna give it some time and monitor it.

Thanks!


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Wow thanks ^^ now im getting 140k+ on the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal that the PPD drops / raises?
> It sometimes drops to 70k~
> Ill probably just gonna give it some time and monitor it.
> 
> Thanks!


If you're using FAHControl to monitor your PPD. FAHControl is terrible at estimating PPD. HFM is 100 times better


----------



## GaMbi2004

My GPU takes a duck and PPD drops instantly
when it goes back up a few sec later, the PPD takes some time to get back up
Im guessing this is just a problem with update rate or something








but is this GPU drop normal? or is it throttling or something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> If you're using FAHControl to monitor your PPD. FAHControl is terrible at estimating PPD. HFM is 100 times better


Hmm. guess Ill check this out!
Thanks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> 
> My GPU takes a duck and PPD drops instantly
> when it goes back up a few sec later, the PPD takes some time to get back up
> Im guessing this is just a problem with update rate or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but is this GPU drop normal? or is it throttling or something?
> Hmm. guess Ill check this out!
> Thanks.


Yes, that is completely normal on core 17 WUs. The TPF / PPD estimate in [email protected] will also vary because of those dips.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Just had a BSOD again







funny how my system seams 100% stable with 24h+ stress testing different programs and [email protected] can still bring the system down.
Only when im running full mode.
I guess im not suppose to play with programs, watch youtube / movies when im running full mode? or is my system unstable?
Guess I have to look a bit more into this.. I thought I had it stable at 1.3V but [email protected] full crashed me.. im currently at 1.337v







and apparently that is not enough ether, or something else is wrong.

Anyways.. [email protected] says 70k-140k HFM says 100k~
At any rate, this is fare better than before ^^
Now I just have to figure out whats up with the BSODs

Thanks!


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Just had a BSOD again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how my system seams 100% stable with 24h+ stress testing different programs and [email protected] can still bring the system down.
> Only when im running full mode.
> I guess im not suppose to play with programs, watch youtube / movies when im running full mode? or is my system unstable?
> Guess I have to look a bit more into this.. I thought I had it stable at 1.3V but [email protected] full crashed me.. im currently at 1.337v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and apparently that is not enough ether, or something else is wrong.
> 
> Anyways.. [email protected] says 70k-140k HFM says 100k~
> At any rate, this is fare better than before ^^
> Now I just have to figure out whats up with the BSODs
> 
> Thanks!


+

Once you get stable, you should be able to beat it with about any program you want while folding on full. For me, I've got a "budget" i7-3820 3.6 ghz stock and my overclock at 4.35 is rock solid, I fold at 100% and run autocad open twice as two seperate programs, draw CAD in 3D while using the web and watching you tube videos.

At 4.4, I'll get BSOD just enough to be really annoying. Taking my cpu OC down 1 step theoretically isn't enough difference in PPD to worry about it, but due to the stability keeping my cpu a notch lower and stable increases my PPD. My BIOS is undergoing a bunch of changes and different test versions effect my overclock along with me learning the processes, so eventually I'll have it folding stable at 4.6, but I doubt I'll see much difference in PPD or real world usage. 3.6 with stock BIOS to 4.35-4.4 with my overclock settings is a lot of difference in points per day, but 4.3 to 4.5 doesn't appear to make much difference at all, every configuration is different so your mileage may vary, but I figured in all that rambling maybe something will be useful.

You may try downclocking your RAM a notch to help with your stability, I'm not a RAM expert though it has helped me during troubleshooting sometimes when I'm testing how far I can push my overclock.


----------



## GaMbi2004

Im still running at a max of 65 degrees C, so I think I will get it stable at some point







just dont wanna go much above 1.4 vcore for 4.6ghz.. I guess I have to start fitteling with the offsets etc.
Thanks for the info! I might go back to 4.5ghz at 1.3v if I crash again..
Im fairly confident the RAM clock is not to blame.. I ran them at 2100mhz with no problems, just for the fun of it.. brought it back down to 1866 when I was done.

Thank you all for all the info guys! doubled my PPD (a tiny bit more actually)


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> Im still running at a max of 65 degrees C, so I think I will get it stable at some point  just dont wanna go much above 1.4 vcore for 4.6ghz.. I guess I have to start fitteling with the offsets etc.Thanks for the info! I might go back to 4.5ghz at 1.3v if I crash again..Im fairly confident the RAM clock is not to blame.. I ran them at 2100mhz with no problems, just for the fun of it.. brought it back down to 1866 when I was done.Thank you all for all the info guys! doubled my PPD (a tiny bit more actually)


Does CPU-z show that you're using less vcore than you've allowed so it seems all is going fine, then you so something seemingly minor and get a BSOD error 101?

I know chances aren't likely but I figured I'd ask because the rest of your post sounds a lot like where I am, just haven't nailed down the perfect lil sub setting I think.


----------



## GaMbi2004

it says *** STOP: 0x000000101 (0x00..031, 0x00..00, 0xFFFFF880033D7180, 0x00...03)
guessing that is 101? witch I though was a sign on not enough vcore.
CPU-Z says 1.335 (bios is set to 1.337) and CPU-Z dosnt change :S no difference between idle or load or from idle to load.

I still havent played around with other sittings like offsets etc.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaMbi2004*
> 
> it says *** STOP: 0x000000101 (0x00..031, 0x00..00, 0xFFFFF880033D7180, 0x00...03)
> guessing that is 101? witch I though was a sign on not enough vcore.
> CPU-Z says 1.335 (bios is set to 1.337) and CPU-Z dosnt change :S no difference between idle or load or from idle to load.
> 
> I still havent played around with other sittings like offsets etc.


Typically 0x000000101 is vcore.


----------



## CharliesTheMan

Yeap And the 3820 follows the rule strictly.


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Hello fellow team members. I've thought long and hard about switching teams from my current team to team overclock.net. It's hard to switch when my current personal points production for my current team just hit 78 million points but the team is dying a slow death and it's just not fun to be there any more. The [email protected] forum is dead and we are loosing members weekly.

I just switched a couple of my folding clients over here (to team 37726) and as things progress I'll get the rest over here too. I'm only getting about 130K to 150K PPD right now but when needed I have a couple of GTX 670's that I can throw at team competitions - like the one starting on the 23rd. I've set my folding name to BigDaddyBleeder (was just Bleeder before) for the switch here.

I'm looking forward to being part of an active team and community that I can contribute my points to. I'm not a very active person in the forums but when I can provide an answer or offer some help I'm more than willing.

Looking forward to helping grow this team.









EDIT: and I have a dedicated folding rig. It's listed in my sig as Ripper.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDaddyBleeder*
> 
> Hello fellow team members. I've thought long and hard about switching teams from my current team to team overclock.net. It's hard to switch when my current personal points production for my current team just hit 78 million points but the team is dying a slow death and it's just not fun to be there any more. The [email protected] forum is dead and we are loosing members weekly.
> 
> I just switched a couple of my folding clients over here (to team 37726) and as things progress I'll get the rest over here too. I'm only getting about 130K to 150K PPD right now but when needed I have a couple of GTX 670's that I can throw at team competitions - like the one starting on the 23rd. I've set my folding name to BigDaddyBleeder (was just Bleeder before) for the switch here.
> 
> I'm looking forward to being part of an active team and community that I can contribute my points to. I'm not a very active person in the forums but when I can provide an answer or offer some help I'm more than willing.
> 
> Looking forward to helping grow this team.


Awesome. Welcome to the team!

In addition to the team competition, we also have a monthly Foldathon. It's a two day event, I think we have a link on the ocn homepage to the thread, still plenty of time to get signed up if you'd like to join in the fun.

Look forward to seeing you around the forum.


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Awesome. Welcome to the team!
> 
> In addition to the team competition, we also have a monthly Foldathon. It's a two day event, I think we have a link on the ocn homepage to the thread, still plenty of time to get signed up if you'd like to join in the fun.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you around the forum.


Tried to sign up for the foldathon but it seems that I need to have actual points produced for the team before I can. Once I have some points (should be in the next 24 hours) I will sign up and all guns will be a blazin' on the 23rd.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDaddyBleeder*
> 
> Tried to sign up for the foldathon but it seems that I need to have actual points produced for the team before I can. Once I have some points (should be in the next 24 hours) I will sign up and all guns will be a blazin' on the 23rd.


What team did you fold for? What is your current [email protected] user name?

Welcome to the team.







I was giving you some crap above. I came here from TPU!


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What team did you fold for? What is your current [email protected] user name?
> 
> Welcome to the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was giving you some crap above. I came here from TPU!










The team is Rage3D and I fold under the handle Bleeder over there.


----------



## BWG

Neat stuff guys. Thank you for folding


----------



## EtoileYuki

A noob is in!! =)
Actually, my PPD is 30k, but since I can't fold 24/7, it's more like 10k.
I'm folding under the name of EtoileYuki.. Right now, I've got more than 100k points =)
And maybe I will able to fold 24/7 for the foldathon







( I don't know yet.. >.> )


----------



## anubis1127

Good stuff.


----------



## Mitche01

Welcome to ocn folding. There is a great bunch in here for any questions.


----------



## EtoileYuki

Thanks! I will remember it.








What time does the foldathon starts? I've got no idea of what Columbus time is.. Can you give me UTC time or UTC+2


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> What time does the foldathon starts? I've got no idea of what Columbus time is.. Can you give me UTC time or UTC+2


The foldathon starts at noon Eastern Time. We're on Daylight Saving Time now, so that's 16:00 UTC.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> The foldathon starts at noon Eastern Time. We're on Daylight Saving Time now, so that's 16:00 UTC.


Which is 17:00 GMT!


----------



## EtoileYuki

Ok, Thanks you two! =)
(So, it starts at 18:00 for me x) )


----------



## mrWiggy

well, finally joined the folding at home, running as we speak.

GTX 660 SLI
4770k OC 4.6ghz

Lets see how well this does.

edit: do we also have a passkey?

its asking for
Name: mrWiggy
Team # 37726
Passkey <-- ??


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> well, finally joined the folding at home, running as we speak.
> 
> GTX 660 SLI
> 4770k OC 4.6ghz
> 
> Lets see how well this does.
> 
> edit: do we also have a passkey?
> 
> its asking for
> Name: mrWiggy
> Team # 37726
> Passkey <-- ??


You revive the passkey from Standford, you request it along with a username so they can track you and revive bonus points.


----------



## mrWiggy

thanks for the quick reply.

Only page i see where I can request a username or anything is http://folding.stanford.edu/client/ that page. is this correct? *sorry, new to this and i have this machine idling for days at a time*

found the request passkey.
so now that ihave one.. is it easier for the team or myself to monitor my progress and contributions?
also, do we support all diseases or a specific one?


----------



## cones

You need one in order for ocn and Standford to track you, without it you contribute to the user "guest" and you don't get bonus points, wu is worth say 5k PPD but you finish it fast so you get 10k PPD from it. Pretty sure its just all of the diseases. I was in the same place a couple months ago but its all pretty easy to pick up and learn.


----------



## mrWiggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> You need one in order for ocn and Standford to track you, without it you contribute to the user "guest" and you don't get bonus points, wu is worth say 5k PPD but you finish it fast so you get 10k PPD from it. Pretty sure its just all of the diseases. I was in the same place a couple months ago but its all pretty easy to pick up and learn.


thanks for the quick reply

I support research. Points Per Day: 23829
Folding Slot Status Progress ETA PPD PRCG
gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] RUNNING
1.27%
18 hours 09 mins 7514 8018 (382, 1, 114)
gpu:1:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] RUNNING
1.28%
17 hours 59 mins 7582 8018 (565, 0, 96)
cpu:8 RUNNING
0.00% 0.00 secs -- 8581 (1, 1, 42)

so looks like for sure its running. I hope its running on the proper team, so OCN gets the points and that OCN can see that im contributing. Looks like my points per day is pretty high? or is that high? is there a scale? sandford website doesnt give much info on it

well, its running, i've put in my passkey and the OCN team.. hope i did it all right


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> thanks for the quick reply
> 
> I support research.Points Per Day: 23829
> Folding SlotStatusProgressETAPPDPRCG
> gpu:0:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]RUNNING
> 1.27%
> 18 hours 09 mins75148018 (382, 1, 114)
> gpu:1:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]RUNNING
> 1.28%
> 17 hours 59 mins75828018 (565, 0, 96)
> cpu:8RUNNING
> 0.00%0.00 secs--8581 (1, 1, 42)
> 
> so looks like for sure its running. I hope its running on the proper team, so OCN gets the points and that OCN can see that im contributing. Looks like my points per day is pretty high? or is that high? is there a scale? sandford website doesnt give much info on it
> 
> Edit: Each one of your GPU's should be getting 60k+ ppd.
> 
> well, its running, i've put in my passkey and the OCN team.. hope i did it all right


It low but that's because you should configure some extra things, is the folding bar in FAHControl set to full? Also in FAHControl go to Configure>Slots>GPU then edit and on the very bottom there's "extra slot options" > click add and then name: client-type value: advanced Once you do that for each of your GPU's when they download a new WU you will get much higher points.


----------



## mrWiggy

thanks for the tip.

so it looks like both processor and gpus are sitting at 55-60 degrees at max load. slider for folding is maxed. well, 8 hours to go. curious to see how this all plays out.


----------



## mrWiggy

I'm curious. Does doing this put a lot if wear and tear on the components


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrWiggy*
> 
> I'm curious. Does doing this put a lot if wear and tear on the components


It puts a decent load on components, but not as much as other programs.

Ex. my system pulls 250W while folding all-out, but it takes 450W while mining on just my GPU's. This is the exact same system for both tests as well.


----------



## mrWiggy

yea ive kinda noticed something similar, my system runs about approx 430 watts when gaming, but only 380 when folding. (verifying this via apc ups software)


----------



## exodus1500

I just started for the first time. Got it set up on one of my computers, Ill see how it goes!

It says my estimated PPD for my GPU is 103,768, and CPU is 13,423.

Are these normal numbers? My GPU is an MSI Twin Frozr 7950 and CPU is an i5 4760k @4.8GHz.


----------



## caenlen

I just joined up, I am currently folding with the OCN team number listed on page 1 here. gtx 780 getting 33,000 PPD


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodus1500*
> 
> I just started for the first time. Got it set up on one of my computers, Ill see how it goes!
> 
> It says my estimated PPD for my GPU is 103,768, and CPU is 13,423.
> 
> Are these normal numbers? My GPU is an MSI Twin Frozr 7950 and CPU is an i5 4760k @4.8GHz.


my cpu is is showing estimated 13550 PPD on my 2500k @ 4.6ghz.

edit my gpu is now folding - just slid the slider over to full in chrome


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just joined up, I am currently folding with the OCN team number listed on page 1 here. gtx 780 getting 33,000 PPD


That should increase massively if you enable the _client-type=advanced_ flag.

I'm assuming you are using v7, so you can add it like this (you'll notice that my pic says CPU slot, but apply the flag to you GPU-slot) You'll also have to right click the tray icon and open _Advanced Control_, is what I think it's called:


Oh, and welcome to the team!


----------



## Dogs0fw4r

So I just got everything setup (I think properly), but whenever I search for my name on the list it doesn't say i've done anything? I'm hoping this is just because it only updates after I submit a packet and not from me setting it up wrong. Also is a Estimated PPD of 98K good?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogs0fw4r*
> 
> So I just got everything setup (I think properly), but whenever I search for my name on the list it doesn't say i've done anything? I'm hoping this is just because it only updates after I submit a packet and not from me setting it up wrong. Also is a Estimated PPD of 98K good?


What list are you searching on? Depending on the list it's because it hasn't updated yet or you haven't done enough WU. That PPD depends on the hardware.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

My first time folding!


----------



## EtoileYuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> My first time folding!


Oh! Bienvenue dans notre secte!







( -> Welcome in our sect )

Don't forget to put a name and to set team to 37726 ( If you don't know how, head over here !)









No GPU folding ?









EDIT: Wrong link x)
Also, you don't have to reinstall [email protected] ^^


----------



## OasisQantum2013

I added the OCN team number, Is there anything else I need to do to join?


----------



## BWG

No, but what hardware are you folding on? How often will you be folding?


----------



## OasisQantum2013

Right now I'm just using a Pentium G 2120 3.1 ghz with 4 gb of ram and I haven't been able to get to Fry's to buy a GPU yet. It's currently at 2.26%(probly because of my slow connection)


----------



## BWG

Are you using a passkey? If not, I'd request one from Stanford here and use your OCN Name as the Donor Name.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OasisQantum2013*
> 
> Right now I'm just using a Pentium G 2120 3.1 ghz with 4 gb of ram and I haven't been able to get to Fry's to buy a GPU yet. It's currently at 2.26%(probly because of my slow connection)


Connection speed won't effect how long the WU takes, only the upload/download speed of said WU.


----------



## OasisQantum2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Connection speed won't effect how long the WU takes, only the upload/download speed of said WU.


What exactly is a WU


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OasisQantum2013*
> 
> What exactly is a WU


Short for work unit, its the calculations your computer downloads from Standford. It downloads the calculation, does it and then uploads the result back to Standford.

http://folding.stanford.edu/home/the-software


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

So I downloaded the [email protected] program an it ran when I was sleeping, so how do I set it up to use both of my gpus? I see that I identified both of them.

And how do I join the overclock.net team?

I skimmed the beginning of this thread and went to sleep.


----------



## BWG

The best thing to do is look in the sticky section of the [email protected] section. There are important links there you can view to figure things out. You place team # 37726 into your folding client. You'll want to request a passkey and use it.

The default installation usually adds all hardware in your machine. Are both GPU's loaded when you check their usage?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> The best thing to do is look in the stick section of the [email protected] section. There are important links there you can view to figure things out. You place team # 37726 into your folding client. You'll want to request a passkey and use it.
> 
> The default installation usually adds all hardware in your machine. Are both GPU's loaded when you check their usage?


I have no experience with it but remember seeing something about SLI/crossfire. The client would only see them as one or it would cause issues when enabled.


----------



## BWG

Right, although SLI/Crossfire may not need to be disabled, I disable it anyways. I noticed it hurt PPD in the past when I enabled it, but I've read some of the modern cards do the same PPD whether it's enabled or disabled.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Now does the team number work if say I use my ps3 to fold as well? (Not sure if anyone else asked already)


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Now does the team number work if say I use my ps3 to fold as well? (Not sure if anyone else asked already)


I thought they shelved [email protected] on the PS3


----------



## DarthBaggins

I haven't used it in quite some time so they could have for all I know. I guess I need to add it to my home rig and get to folding, lol









And we be folding @ full settings:


----------



## BWG

How's the folding going new guys?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> How's the folding going new guys?


good, already gained over a 1000 spots since i started hitting 200k ppd


----------



## BWG

Join TC?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Still only hitting around 58-60k ppd, but letting it run 12-24hrs.


----------



## neo0031

I'm going to get back into folding (For OCN as well).

Have had this GTX 760 for a while now and I simple can't wait to fold with it and have it double as my heater as weather is getting chilly.

If one must know, I was folding with my CPU FX-6200 before this, and my was only a 6670, so it didn't have any PPD to speak of... For now, my CPU rests from folding as the GPU would be much more efficient, I am sure. (This JUST popped up as I was typing. Estimated 18629 PPD. I like it, I think.)

But speaking of which, I got a core 15 on my first draw. Are Core 17s still floating around, or is it really rare for one to draw one anymore?

Also, my [email protected] postbit also disappeared a few months back. Who do I go inquire about that, or is is just a result of my folding hiatus?

Anyway, very happy to be folding and putting the rig to use aside from gaming and whatnot. Happy folding!









EDIT: Wait a minute, that PPD is a bit on the low side, don't you think...?


----------



## BWG

If you apply a beta flag you should snag core 17 more often and do something around 60-70k PPD on the 760.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> If you apply a beta flag you should snag core 17 more often and do something around 60-70k PPD on the 760.


First thing I did was put a beta flag on. Or was it Advanced... Anyway didn't get a single core 17, only getting core 15s.

And from another thread, it is most possibly because I'm using latest nVidia driver that's dragging my PPD down. If only I had another GPU/rig for gaming/folding..... Maybe dual boot will have to be the answer.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> First thing I did was put a beta flag on. Or was it Advanced... Anyway didn't get a single core 17, only getting core 15s.
> 
> And from another thread, it is most possibly because I'm using latest nVidia driver that's dragging my PPD down. If only I had another GPU/rig for gaming/folding..... Maybe dual boot will have to be the answer.


Post your log, either here or in a new thread. The drivers have nothing to do with the WUs you get assigned, only the performance of folding the WUs. Anything post 327.23 is terrible for [email protected] on mid-range NV GPUs.

Wecome back!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> only the performance of folding the WUs. Anything post 327.23 is terrible for [email protected] on mid-range NV GPUs.
> 
> Wecome back!


Exactly my point, as that may explain my lower than expected PPD.

I will probably post a log when I leave it to fold overnight tonight.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Just started folding using my 280x what kind of points per day should I be achieving? 266-270k seems like an awful lot!


----------



## arvidab

A 280X is essentially a 7970, at good OC those do 120k and a little more.


----------



## KaffieneKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> A 280X is essentially a 7970, at good OC those do 120k and a little more.


Doing 100k now, and thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

Can't wait to get my GTX780Ti, then my ppd should be alot better


----------



## neo0031

My folding log to see if the new driver is the only thing lowering my PPD, as promised.

neo0031foldinglog.txt 9k .txt file


If attachment fails, spoilered here:


Spoiler: Folding log



*********************** Log Started 2014-02-01T15:36:16Z ***********************
15:36:16:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
15:36:16: Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
15:36:16: Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
15:36:16: Author: Joseph Coffland
15:36:16: Args:
15:36:16: Config: C:/Users/Scarlett/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
15:36:16:******************************** Build ********************************
15:36:16: Version: 7.3.6
15:36:16: Date: Feb 18 2013
15:36:16: Time: 15:25:17
15:36:16: SVN Rev: 3923
15:36:16: Branch: fah/trunk/client
15:36:16: Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
15:36:16: Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
15:36:16: /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
15:36:16: Platform: win32 XP
15:36:16: Bits: 32
15:36:16: Mode: Release
15:36:16:******************************* System ********************************
15:36:16: CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6200 Six-Core Processor
15:36:16: CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2
15:36:16: CPUs: 6
15:36:16: Memory: 8.00GiB
15:36:16: Free Memory: 7.01GiB
15:36:16: Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
15:36:16: Has Battery: false
15:36:16: On Battery: false
15:36:16: UTC offset: 0
15:36:16: PID: 2556
15:36:16: CWD: C:/Users/Scarlett/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
15:36:16: OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
15:36:16: OS Arch: AMD64
15:36:16: GPUs: 1
15:36:16: GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]
15:36:16: CUDA: 3.0
15:36:16: CUDA Driver: 6000
15:36:16:Win32 Service: false
15:36:16:***********************************************************************
15:36:16:
15:36:16: 
15:36:16:
15:36:16:
15:36:16: 
15:36:16:
15:36:16:
15:36:16: 
15:36:16:
15:36:16:
15:36:16:
15:36:16:
15:36:16: 
15:36:16:
15:36:16:
15:36:16:
15:36:16:
15:36:16:
15:36:16:Trying to access database...
15:36:16:Successfully acquired database lock
15:36:16:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:0:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760] (paused)
15:43:09:FS00:Unpaused
15:43:09:FS00:Finishing
15:43:09:WU01:FS00:Starting
15:43:09:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Scarlett/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2556 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
15:43:10:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5124
15:43:10:WU01:FS00:Core PID:2896
15:43:10:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:*

*
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:[email protected] GPU Core
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Version 2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Build host AmoebaRemote
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Board Type NVIDIA/CUDA
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Core 15
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 146082 -> 660986 (decompressed 452.4 percent)
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=146082 data_size=660986, decompressed_data_size=660986 diff=0
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15roject: 8018 (Run 1241, Clone 0, Gen 271)
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
15:43:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Will resume from checkpoint file 01/wudata_01.ckp
15:43:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr: 2920329217 4063841244 4275820117 1463088403 2932024231
15:43:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
15:43:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Working on GRowing Old MAkes el Chrono Sweat
15:43:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
15:43:13:WU01:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
15:44:07:Saving configuration to config.xml
15:44:07:
15:44:07: 
15:44:07:
15:44:07:
15:44:07: 
15:44:07:
15:44:07:
15:44:07: 
15:44:07:
15:44:07:
15:44:07:
15:44:07:
15:44:07: 
15:44:07:
15:44:07:
15:44:07:
15:44:07:
15:44:07:
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Resuming from checkpoint
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15: 0 2920329217 2920329217
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15: 1 4063841244 4063841244
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15: 2 4275820117 4275820117
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15: 3 1463088403 1463088403
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15: 4 2932024231 2932024231
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.log Verified 01/wudata_01.log
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.trr Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.xtc Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.edr Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Resumed from checkpoint
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 250000
15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 22500001 out of 25000000 steps (90%).
15:44:16:WARNING:WU01:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 06 secs), adjusting time estimates
15:48:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 22750000 out of 25000000 steps (91%).
15:53:09:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 23000000 out of 25000000 steps (92%).
15:57:36:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 23250000 out of 25000000 steps (93%).
16:02:02:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 23500000 out of 25000000 steps (94%).
16:06:34:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 23750000 out of 25000000 steps (95%).
16:11:09:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 24000000 out of 25000000 steps (96%).
16:15:43:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 24250000 out of 25000000 steps (97%).
16:20:17:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 24500000 out of 25000000 steps (98%).
16:24:50:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 24750000 out of 25000000 steps (99%).
16:29:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 25000000 out of 25000000 steps (100%).
16:29:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=0
16:29:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Successful run
16:29:16:WU01:FS00:0x15ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 438244 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 438244 bytes for xtc file
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 438244 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 438244
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 438244 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=785992220
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:xtc file hash check passed.
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 54408 54408 785992220 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 54408 bytes for arc file
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 54408 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 54408
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 54408 bytes from arc file; available packet space=785937812
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:trr file hash check passed.
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read bedfile
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:edr file hash check passed.
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 32941 bytes for logfile
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read logfile
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: done
16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Run: GuardedRun completed.
16:29:31:WU01:FS00:0x15:+ Opened results file
16:29:31:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Writing 526649 bytes of core data to disk...
16:29:31:WU01:FS00:0x15one: 526137 -> 503430 (compressed to 95.6 percent)
16:29:31:WU01:FS00:0x15: ... Done.
16:29:31:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
16:29:31:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
16:29:31:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8018 run:1241 clone:0 gen:271 core:0x15 unit:0x0000015d6953ee2e500f1f9c362ff1cc
16:29:31:WU01:FS00:Uploading 492.13KiB to 171.67.108.142
16:29:31:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.142:8080
16:29:37:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
16:29:37:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:29:37:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 5757.00 points
16:29:37:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> My folding log to see if the new driver is the only thing lowering my PPD, as promised.
> 
> neo0031foldinglog.txt 9k .txt file
> 
> 
> If attachment fails, spoilered here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Folding log
> 
> 
> 
> *********************** Log Started 2014-02-01T15:36:16Z ***********************
> 15:36:16:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
> 15:36:16: Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 15:36:16: Copyright: (c) 2009-2013 Stanford University
> 15:36:16: Author: Joseph Coffland
> 15:36:16: Args:
> 15:36:16: Config: C:/Users/Scarlett/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/config.xml
> 15:36:16:******************************** Build ********************************
> 15:36:16: Version: 7.3.6
> 15:36:16: Date: Feb 18 2013
> 15:36:16: Time: 15:25:17
> 15:36:16: SVN Rev: 3923
> 15:36:16: Branch: fah/trunk/client
> 15:36:16: Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
> 15:36:16: Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
> 15:36:16: /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
> 15:36:16: Platform: win32 XP
> 15:36:16: Bits: 32
> 15:36:16: Mode: Release
> 15:36:16:******************************* System ********************************
> 15:36:16: CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6200 Six-Core Processor
> 15:36:16: CPU ID: AuthenticAMD Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2
> 15:36:16: CPUs: 6
> 15:36:16: Memory: 8.00GiB
> 15:36:16: Free Memory: 7.01GiB
> 15:36:16: Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
> 15:36:16: Has Battery: false
> 15:36:16: On Battery: false
> 15:36:16: UTC offset: 0
> 15:36:16: PID: 2556
> 15:36:16: CWD: C:/Users/Scarlett/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient
> 15:36:16: OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> 15:36:16: OS Arch: AMD64
> 15:36:16: GPUs: 1
> 15:36:16: GPU 0: NVIDIA:3 GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]
> 15:36:16: CUDA: 3.0
> 15:36:16: CUDA Driver: 6000
> 15:36:16:Win32 Service: false
> 15:36:16:***********************************************************************
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:
> 15:36:16:Trying to access database...
> 15:36:16:Successfully acquired database lock
> 15:36:16:Enabled folding slot 00: PAUSED gpu:0:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760] (paused)
> 15:43:09:FS00:Unpaused
> 15:43:09:FS00:Finishing
> 15:43:09:WU01:FS00:Starting
> 15:43:09:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/Users/Scarlett/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 2556 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
> 15:43:10:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5124
> 15:43:10:WU01:FS00:Core PID:2896
> 15:43:10:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0x15 started
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:*
> 
> *
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:[email protected] GPU Core
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Version 2.25 (Wed May 9 17:03:01 EDT 2012)
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Build host AmoebaRemote
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Board Type NVIDIA/CUDA
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Core 15
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Window's signal control handler registered.
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15reparing to commence simulation
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Looking at optimizations...
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Files status OK
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Expanded 146082 -> 660986 (decompressed 452.4 percent)
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=146082 data_size=660986, decompressed_data_size=660986 diff=0
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Digital signature verified
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15roject: 8018 (Run 1241, Clone 0, Gen 271)
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Assembly optimizations on if available.
> 15:43:11:WU01:FS00:0x15:Entering M.D.
> 15:43:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Will resume from checkpoint file 01/wudata_01.ckp
> 15:43:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr: 2920329217 4063841244 4275820117 1463088403 2932024231
> 15:43:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:GPU device id=0
> 15:43:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Working on GRowing Old MAkes el Chrono Sweat
> 15:43:12:WU01:FS00:0x15:Client config unavailable.
> 15:43:13:WU01:FS00:0x15:Starting GUI Server
> 15:44:07:Saving configuration to config.xml
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:07:
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Resuming from checkpoint
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15: 0 2920329217 2920329217
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15: 1 4063841244 4063841244
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15: 2 4275820117 4275820117
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15: 3 1463088403 1463088403
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15: 4 2932024231 2932024231
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.log Verified 01/wudata_01.log
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.trr Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.xtc Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: name 01/wudata_01.edr Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Resumed from checkpoint
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Setting checkpoint frequency: 250000
> 15:44:15:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 22500001 out of 25000000 steps (90%).
> 15:44:16:WARNING:WU01:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 06 secs), adjusting time estimates
> 15:48:42:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 22750000 out of 25000000 steps (91%).
> 15:53:09:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 23000000 out of 25000000 steps (92%).
> 15:57:36:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 23250000 out of 25000000 steps (93%).
> 16:02:02:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 23500000 out of 25000000 steps (94%).
> 16:06:34:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 23750000 out of 25000000 steps (95%).
> 16:11:09:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 24000000 out of 25000000 steps (96%).
> 16:15:43:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 24250000 out of 25000000 steps (97%).
> 16:20:17:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 24500000 out of 25000000 steps (98%).
> 16:24:50:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 24750000 out of 25000000 steps (99%).
> 16:29:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Completed 25000000 out of 25000000 steps (100%).
> 16:29:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Finished fah_main status=0
> 16:29:16:WU01:FS00:0x15:Successful run
> 16:29:16:WU01:FS00:0x15ynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 438244 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 438244 bytes for xtc file
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 438244 from "01/wudata_01.xtc": Read 438244
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 438244 bytes from xtc file; available packet space=785992220
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:xtc file hash check passed.
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Reserved 54408 54408 785992220 bytes for arc file=<01/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 54408 bytes for arc file
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Reading up to 54408 from "01/wudata_01.trr": Read 54408
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read 54408 bytes from arc file; available packet space=785937812
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:trr file hash check passed.
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 544 bytes for edr file
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read bedfile
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:edr file hash check passed.
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Allocated 32941 bytes for logfile
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Read logfile
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: success in DynamicWrapper
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:GuardedRun: done
> 16:29:26:WU01:FS00:0x15:Run: GuardedRun completed.
> 16:29:31:WU01:FS00:0x15:+ Opened results file
> 16:29:31:WU01:FS00:0x15:- Writing 526649 bytes of core data to disk...
> 16:29:31:WU01:FS00:0x15one: 526137 -> 503430 (compressed to 95.6 percent)
> 16:29:31:WU01:FS00:0x15: ... Done.
> 16:29:31:WU01:FS00:0x15eleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
> 16:29:31:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
> 16:29:31:WU01:FS00:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8018 run:1241 clone:0 gen:271 core:0x15 unit:0x0000015d6953ee2e500f1f9c362ff1cc
> 16:29:31:WU01:FS00:Uploading 492.13KiB to 171.67.108.142
> 16:29:31:WU01:FS00:Connecting to 171.67.108.142:8080
> 16:29:37:WU01:FS00:Upload complete
> 16:29:37:WU01:FS00:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
> 16:29:37:WU01:FS00:Final credit estimate, 5757.00 points
> 16:29:37:WU01:FS00:Cleaning up


Ok, well that particular WU was a p8018, which is core 15, which doesn't have the best PPD, probably somewhere between 20-30k PPD estimate on a 760 I would guess.

The core 17 WUs will show something like: "FahCore 0x17 started" in the log, and in FAHControl you'll see FahCore 0x17. The only one I've gotten lately is p8900, so be on the look out for one of those. You may need to add either "client-type" "advanced", or "beta" to your GPU slot to get them, though you shouldn't have to, it may increase your likely hood of getting one.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ok, well that particular WU was a p8018, which is core 15, which doesn't have the best PPD, probably somewhere between 20-30k PPD estimate on a 760 I would guess.
> 
> The core 17 WUs will show something like: "FahCore 0x17 started" in the log, and in FAHControl you'll see FahCore 0x17. The only one I've gotten lately is p8900, so be on the look out for one of those. You may need to add either "client-type" "advanced", or "beta" to your GPU slot to get them, though you shouldn't have to, it may increase your likely hood of getting one.


I understand the cores and WUs. It's just that I haven't pulled ANY core 17s even with an advanced tag (since day one after setting this up)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> I understand the cores and WUs. It's just that I haven't pulled ANY core 17s even with an advanced tag (since day one after setting this up)


Hrmm, can you double check your config.xml file? Its in the [email protected] data dir, by default its in Users\yourusername\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient

You should see something like this:

<!-- Folding Slots -->
<slot id='0' type='GPU'>
<client-type v='advanced'/>
</slot>


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hrmm, can you double check your config.xml file? Its in the [email protected] data dir, by default its in Users\yourusername\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient
> 
> You should see something like this:


This is what's in the file. Only changed my passkey (obviously)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> This is what's in the file. Only changed my passkey (obviously)


I guess you are just unlucky thus far. You could try changing 'advanced' to 'beta' if you like, that may help you snag a core17. Otherwise, it's just luck of the draw.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I guess you are just unlucky thus far. You could try changing 'advanced' to 'beta' if you like, that may help you snag a core17. Otherwise, it's just luck of the draw.


How are you able to see what I pasted when I can't see it myself...?!

But anyway yeah in the file client type is advanced. I will try beta later and see if I stop getting core 15 and some 17s instead...

Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> How are you able to see what I pasted when I can't see it myself...?!
> 
> But anyway yeah in the file client type is advanced. I will try beta later and see if I stop getting core 15 and some 17s instead...
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the help.


LOL, I wasn't able to see it, I was just taking your word on it. Best of luck.


----------



## neo0031

Changed the flag from "advanced" to "beta", and got a core 0x17... (from the log, the first download had error? But anyway.)

Now let's see what the PPD is like.


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far have my home PC Folding and added the app to my work pc, lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So far have my home PC Folding and added the app to my work pc, lol


Excellent! More clients the merrier.


----------



## matbry01

i have joined the team


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far been 24/7 folding on my Frankenstein rig and hasn't peaked above 30c woot woot








Welcome to the addiction that is folding


----------



## anubis1127

Welcome @matbry01, thanks for helping out. Let us know if you have any questions.

Nice temps @DarthBaggins, keep it up!


----------



## matbry01

Thankyou. I will get it up and running when I can need a new psu at the moment currently need a 850 watt unit Instead of a under rated 300 in there haha.


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, you don't want to mess around with subpar PSUs, its probably the most important component not to skimp on when building a PC.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I know microcenter has had some good deals on Corsair PSU's, I'm looking to up from my TX650M just not sure what to up to next an AX860i or maybe try another company.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I know microcenter has had some good deals on Corsair PSU's, I'm looking to up from my TX650M just not sure what to up to next an AX860i or maybe try another company.


Get a Lepa 1600, that will likely be my next PSU. Future proof.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ooh I like, now if everywhere wasn't sold out of them lol


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Ooh I like, now if everywhere wasn't sold out of them lol


Yep, I'm just waiting for them to come back in stock, and hopefully back down to $300. I should have grabbed one a few months ago when they were $275. SMH...


----------



## Pen2penguin

alrighty, imma start folding, gents.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pen2penguin*
> 
> alrighty, imma start folding, gents.


Welcome!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pen2penguin*
> 
> alrighty, imma start folding, gents.


Well chop chop, lol


----------



## Pen2penguin

Have my office PC on the job, and my home PC.

Work office PC:


had to take off the side panel to cool the CPU down lol



Then my home PC.


----------



## neo0031

Every time I see or hear someone taking up folding instead of mining, I see a battle won.

My heart is content at you gents.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Rather know I can put my PC to better use to aid in cures in disease


----------



## Mitche01

Welcome all the new folders!


----------



## GaMbi2004

Soo.. after wining a few prices, my GPU failed sometime between dec 30th and jan 5th. I wasnt home in that periode








The card had not been above 65 degrees as usual..
Could this have been due to [email protected]? or is another reason more likely?

Anyways, the card(EVGA GTX680) has been RMAed and replaced with EVGA GTX780 for an extra 100 dollars (good deal?







) It should be here tomorrow ^^ Cant wait.
But Im not sure if I wanna start up folding again.. :S
I had the card OCed to its stable maximum, even when folding.. might this have killed it?


----------



## matbry01

now I got my psu now got this up and running cpu is clocked 3.33 after standard I can go up to 3.60 but as I am running a corsair H55 I am taking it easy , temps cpu is running at 38deg with f.a.h running on full. also anyone using the new setup of it ?


----------



## NixZiZ

Time to shift my 75k PPD over... and I'm all CPU too lol.


----------



## matbry01

is there a way to remove yourself from a team ? I got some that I don't use.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> is there a way to remove yourself from a team ? I got some that I don't use.


No, you can't. If you mean on the stats list.


----------



## matbry01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matbry01*
> 
> is there a way to remove yourself from a team ? I got some that I don't use.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can't. If you mean on the stats list.
Click to expand...

ah that sucks ok cheers, yea I mean like I got us lot on a team and like other teams as well.


----------



## NixZiZ

Looks like I'll be in the top 20 folders. 180k ppd (almost) on my 290 rig, 75k ppd from my servers, and ~ 10-20k ppd once I get my 650ti up.

Then I'll add another 25k ppd server to round it all off


----------



## BWG

Fold ALL the hardware!


----------



## Attero87

Just started folding for the first time, happy to fold for the team :}


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Just started folding for the first time, happy to fold for the team :}


Welcome! What are you folding with?


----------



## Attero87

4670k and my GTX 680. Still going thru the stickies to get a better grasp on things


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> 4670k and my GTX 680. Still going thru the stickies to get a better grasp on things


If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> 4670k and my GTX 680. Still going thru the stickies to get a better grasp on things


Welcome!
As Hertz said...ask away, someone will always help you.


----------



## dman811

FOLD FOLD FOLD EVERYONE!


----------



## xpfighter

Started folding again







. My CPU gets 13164 PPD isn't that a bit low? My new GPU arrives next week, lets see how much my PPD will improve.


----------



## xpfighter

Oh wait I see it improved, now it is 18461 PPD


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpfighter*
> 
> Oh wait I see it improved, now it is 18461 PPD


Download HFM if you haven't already it will give you a much more accurate representation of your projected PPD. The guide on how to set up is here. Some stuff is different, but it is the same basis of setup.


----------



## xpfighter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Download HFM if you haven't already it will give you a much more accurate representation of your projected PPD. The guide on how to set up is here. Some stuff is different, but it is the same basis of setup.


Thanks, I totally forgot about it.


----------



## xpfighter

By my folding team I typed in overclock.net here on my profile page. First it was said : waiting approval . And now it is Moderator deleted, what does that mean - I fold for OCN but it is not appreciated, then I am going to EVGA instead.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpfighter*
> 
> By my folding team I typed in overclock.net here on my profile page. First it was said : waiting approval . And now it is Moderator deleted, what does that mean - I fold for OCN but it is not appreciated, then I am going to EVGA instead.


The "Folding Team" part is for Team Competitions. You have to be part of a team for moderators to approve that field being filled in. We'll use dman811 as an example - his is filled in as being part of the team "Still In Beta".

Give folding a few days, and then you'll probably get a PM out of the blue saying "your [email protected] postbit has been approved", which will show off the rank you have with OCN's [email protected] team under your username, plus a [email protected] icon that shows more detailed information if clicked.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpfighter*
> 
> By my folding team I typed in overclock.net here on my profile page. First it was said : waiting approval . And now it is Moderator deleted, what does that mean - I fold for OCN but it is not appreciated, then I am going to EVGA instead.


Yeah, I'd really like that field to be made more clear. I feel like some people get offended when I deny them. Its not clearly stated that the field is for the Team Competition folding team, not just folding team in general.

But yeah, I'll definitely approve your postbit when the time comes. The postbit does show active folding for ocn, and will show your team rank, so there is that at least.


----------



## kpssandhu1

Hello Guys

I am brand new in this folding experiments to find disease cures, I would like to contribute to researchers which I hope are doing right thing.

I am not doing for getting in competition, I am doing it for cause. My Id is KpsSandhu I have joined team overclock.net as of today.

Kindly accept me

Regards
Kps Sandhu


----------



## hertz9753

Welcome to the team Kps!


----------



## kpssandhu1

After running program Folding, I have noticed sudden surge in temperature and my intel core i7 2700k overclock at 4.6ghz is at 90C, Its water cooled. But its so high, Should I downclock to stock?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpssandhu1*
> 
> After running program Folding, I have noticed sudden surge in temperature and my intel core i7 2700k overclock at 4.6ghz is at 90C, Its water cooled. But its so high, Should I downclock to stock?


You seem to know that answer. You have an i7 2700k @ 4.6 What else do you have running/folding? What kind of cooling? Open case or closed?


----------



## 9colai

Just joined your team and will support folding with my 2 x gtx660 and 3570k @ 4,5ghz


----------



## lanofsong




----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *9colai*
> 
> Just joined your team and will support folding with my 2 x gtx660 and 3570k @ 4,5ghz


Excellent thumb.gif You are probably looking at 100,000 ppd with that combination.
Are you folding 24/7? Reason i ask is that there are a bunch of teams within OCN competing against each other and your 660 would make a great addition to one of these teams.


----------



## 9colai

I actually did get an invite yesterday  but my intention was not a 20-24 hours running pc, more like 8-10 hours when I'm at work. It would be fun to join a team anyway if it's possible with my folding time. I'll look it up later


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That requirement was an issue when I was on a team. One of the reasons why I left (as well as moving). Welcome to folding though!


----------



## 9colai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> That requirement was an issue when I was on a team. One of the reasons why I left (as well as moving). Welcome to folding though!


Well then I just fold for team overclock.net then  and thanks!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *9colai*
> 
> Well then I just fold for team overclock.net then  and thanks!


Welcome to the team!


----------



## M4ng03z

Hey all,

Long time, no fold. Getting back into it.
Folding for the first time on my 3570k and GTX680.
Hopefully I'll be able to add my i5 750 and GTX275 back into the fold soon when I get that loop re-assembled.

Looking forward to no longer resting on my post-bits/laurels


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Long time, no fold. Getting back into it.
> Folding for the first time on my 3570k and GTX680.
> Hopefully I'll be able to add my i5 750 and GTX275 back into the fold soon when I get that loop re-assembled.
> 
> Looking forward to no longer resting on my post-bits/laurels


Welcome back.







I think Standford ended or is ending the wu's that you can get on your GTX 275. I could be wrong. I would not fold with it though.

You could pick up a card for $150 and triple the ppd that card got in in it's prime.


----------



## InTeL

new to folding, i got free electricity from my solar panels, might as well fold for couple of hours when not using my i5 750 and gtx 750ti. Is it cpu or gpu intensive? thanks


----------



## InTeL

Capture.PNG 124k .PNG file


am i folding? or ideal?


----------



## lanofsong

how long have you been folding this work unit?

Welcome to folding.


----------



## InTeL

just started, i can see it running now at 1.9% in progress.


----------



## InTeL

can i stop if i don't finish 100%? and resume later or in other days?


----------



## lanofsong

Are you folding for OCN? Do you have a passkey?


----------



## lanofsong

You can pause the work unit and work on it later but your points earned will diminish the longer it takes to complete the unit.


----------



## InTeL

yes i'm using the ocn passkey on the first post

passkey and team #

so i have to complete it


----------



## dman811

You don't use the OCN passkey, that's just an example, you can get your own from here. Folding can be CPU or GPU intensive, or it can be both if you have it set to do both.


----------



## InTeL

thanks dman, i had to request my passkey. I used ocn team # though.


----------



## InTeL

how to get my folding team name to put on my profile? thanks

im using Team Number: 37726


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InTeL*
> 
> thanks dman, i had to request my passkey. I used ocn team # though.


That is correct.

Folding team names are for the Team Competition.

http://www.overclock.net/f/370/team-competition


----------



## dman811

Folding Team names are for those competing in the Team Competition, an internal folding competition between members of OCN. For example, I am the Captain of Still in Beta, @hertz9753 is the Captain of the Big Bang Theorists, etc.

EDIT: hertz9753 beat me to it.


----------



## InTeL

what happen if i fold with the same passkey on 2 different computers? does it contribute more ppd? thanks


----------



## dman811

Yes it does contribute more PPD, but only if you use the same Folding name.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

A passkey is basically sign in credentials to your account. All points would go to the same place.

I used to fold on my FX 8350 and 660/680 and on my secondary rig (sold now) which had an Athlon II x3 450 and a GT 640. On my account, it said I was folding on 4 devices. All four computational units (2x CPU, 2x GPU) or both rigs were going to the same place.


----------



## InTeL

Capture.PNG 124k .PNG file


just finished the first folding task.


----------



## anubis1127

Nicely done! Here's to many more hopefully.


----------



## mfdoom7

am i folding in team overclock.net or what ?


----------



## anubis1127

Looks like it, welcome to the team!


----------



## ebhsimon

Folding for the overclock.net team now!

Got a 290 and a 4670 folding away with decent temperatures. They're both pegged at 100% load - using quite a bit of power though...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> Folding for the overclock.net team now!
> 
> Got a 290 and a 4670 folding away with decent temperatures. They're both pegged at 100% load - using quite a bit of power though...


Welcome!! Looks good. Yeah it will do that.


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Welcome!! Looks good. Yeah it will do that.


Thanks! I'm okay with the power consumption and heat output - it warms up my room (now winter) and I'm contributing to a good cause.


----------



## Luigithebeast05

I have 2 xfx r9 270's in crossfire but only one is being used when folding how I ge both to be used?


----------



## dman811

1. 
2. 
3. 
4.


----------



## Q5Grafx

just started folding last night. completed 3 work units today with the 3x sli 780s then popped a circuit breaker. but started back up and continuing folding. if i already have a passkey do i beed to apply for a new one for this team or just add the team number in?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> just started folding last night. completed 3 work units today with the 3x sli 780s then popped a circuit breaker. but started back up and continuing folding. if i already have a passkey do i beed to apply for a new one for this team or just add the team number in?


Team number 37726 will do do. You don't need a a new passkey.


----------



## Q5Grafx

just entered that into my ID info and now see the OC info in the page. Thanks, running at medium in 3x sli but seems to be working pretty good.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> just entered that into my ID info and now see the OC info in the page. Thanks, running at medium in 3x sli but seems to be working pretty good.


What is your folding username?


----------



## Q5Grafx

Q5Grafx i use that for everything


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Q5Grafx*
> 
> Q5Grafx i use that for everything


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726

That is our EOC team stats page. Their are other stats sites but that is what most of us use to check stats.

Welcome to the OCN Folding Team.









I have a mid-tower that I will fold on soon.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Now that my build is nearly complete, I am proudly folding for Team Overclock.net!

Please ignore the unsightly red PCIe power cables, I haven't had time to sleeve them yet...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Now that my build is nearly complete, I am proudly folding for Team Overclock.net!
> 
> Please ignore the unsightly red PCIe power cables, I haven't had time to sleeve them yet...


What kind of PPD are you getting?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What kind of PPD are you getting?


I will need to be schooled here as I am a complete noob to folding. How do I find out?

I believe I found it. I'm at 1,500 24 hour average according extremeoverclocking.com.


----------



## lanofsong

Take a look at the first picture in post 805 of this thread. In the mid right corner of your [email protected] control screen will show your PPD.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Take a look at the first picture in post 805 of this thread. In the mid right corner of your [email protected] control screen will show your PPD.


I was way off, 71836 according to the folding client.

Can you assign your second GPU to work as well?

Edit: It would appear that you can according to post 805 and looking through the advanced client view. I don't want to screw anything up though. Any advice?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I will need to be schooled here as I am a complete noob to folding. How do I find out?
> 
> I believe I found it. I'm at 1,500 24 hour average according extremeoverclocking.com.


What are you folding with?

Welcome to the the team.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What are you folding with?
> 
> Welcome to the the team.


Thanks!! My username is Wolfsbora on there as well.

I have a stock clocked 3770k (haven't gotten around to OCing it again) and 2 x 780 Ti SCs all underwater.


----------



## lanofsong

Follow the same post #805, go to configure and click on ADD (bottom of page)- then click on the slots tab - highlight the GPU choice (circle or square) - then click OK


----------



## lanofsong

BTW - Your Ti's should be putting out about 220K each, more with Overclocking.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Follow the same post #805, go to configure and click on ADD (bottom of page)- then click on the slots tab - highlight the GPU choice (circle or square) - then click OK


Rep+ for the help!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> BTW - Your Ti's should be putting out about 220K each, more with Overclocking.


Any idea as to why I am not?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Thanks!! My username is Wolfsbora on there as well.
> 
> I have a stock clocked 3770k (haven't gotten around to OCing it again) and 2 x 780 Ti SCs all underwater.


I would skip the CPU folding for now and just run the 780 Ti's. You will also have to complete 10 work units (WU's) on a new passkey before you get quick return bonus points(QRB) on core 17's. Core 15 work units don't give bonus points, but still count for the goal of 10 WU's completed. You also have to stay above an 80% completion ratio to keep the bonus status.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I would skip the CPU folding for now and just run the 780 Ti's. You will also have to complete 10 work units (WU's) on a new passkey before you get quick return bonus points(QRB) on core 17's. Core 15 work units don't give bonus points, but still count for the goal of 10 WU's completed. You also have to stay above an 80% completion ratio to keep the bonus status.


I disabled the CPU folding and now I am running just the 780 Tis. After disabling though, the 2nd GPU is not running nearly at the rate that it was prior to disabling the CPU folding.

1st GPU PPD: 64768
2nd GPU PPD: 1676


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I disabled the CPU folding and now I am running just the 780 Tis. After disabling though, the 2nd GPU is not running nearly at the rate that it was prior to disabling the CPU folding.
> 
> 1st GPU PPD: 64768
> 2nd GPU PPD: 1676


Did you just start a new WU on your 2nd GPU?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you just start a new WU on your 2nd GPU?


You nailed it. Haha









Where can I read up on these reward points that you had mentioned before? My only experience with folding prior to this was keeping my original generation PS3 (she's still alive!) folding 24/7 for the longest time.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> You nailed it. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I read up on these reward points that you had mentioned before? My only experience with folding prior to this was keeping my original generation PS3 (she's still alive!) folding 24/7 for the longest time.


http://www.overclock.net/t/475163/gpu-projects-ppd-database-revived/0_20

I got my start in folding with a PS3 phat.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The client cannot give accurate PPD estimates - you would need HFM for that. There is something weird with the way they report it.

[email protected] would report something like 60k for all the hardware I had at one point, was pulling 4x that much.


----------



## hertz9753

The 7.4.4 folding client is actually pretty close in PPD and you can now use with HMF.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/475163/gpu-projects-ppd-database-revived/0_20
> 
> I got my start in folding with a PS3 phat.


That's pretty awesome! I liked knowing that my PS3 was working for someone and potentially helping in some way.


----------



## lanofsong

@Wolfsbora

Do you have a passkey? Have you completed 10 Work Units?

BTW, what are your clock speeds - 1241/1254 will pull an average of 250,000 PPD on my 780Ti in Windows 7 (more in Linux but that is a story for another day







)


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> @Wolfsbora
> 
> Do you have a passkey? Have you completed 10 Work Units?
> 
> BTW, what are your clock speeds - 1241/1254 will pull an average of 250,000 PPD on my 780Ti in Windows 7 (more in Linux but that is a story for another day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I am about to complete my 10th & 11th WU since joining Team Overclock.net, and I had 8 without a team. I do have a passkey.

I am currently running the 780 Tis on the stock EVGA SC clocks. I do plan to overclock them now that they're both water cooled. Look at that temp!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I am so envious of that temp....


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I am so envious of that temp....


Thanks! That is what they average while folding on Full. I had no idea that water cooling would cause such a drastic decrease in temps. I am running an i7 3770k and 2 x 780 Ti SCs all at stock speeds currently but only cooled by a 240 Monsta, 240 ST30, and a 140 ST30. Perfect for folding apparently!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Thanks! That is what they average while folding on Full. I had no idea that water cooling would cause such a drastic decrease in temps. I am running an i7 3770k and 2 x 780 Ti SCs all at stock speeds currently but only cooled by a 240 Monsta, 240 ST30, and a 140 ST30. Perfect for folding apparently!


Okay, that's even better to hear, because I'm looking at 2x360mm radiators to cool pretty much the same thing (except it looks like I'm possibly making the jump to x99 (5820k) plus of course I'd be going with Classifieds or Kingpins. Right now I have a 4770K). I was originally thinking 3x360mm and a 240mm, but now it sounds like 2x360mm would be more than perfect ^_^


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Okay, that's even better to hear, because I'm looking at 2x360mm radiators to cool pretty much the same thing (except it looks like I'm possibly making the jump to x99 (5820k) plus of course I'd be going with Classifieds or Kingpins. Right now I have a 4770K). I was originally thinking 3x360mm and a 240mm, but now it sounds like 2x360mm would be more than perfect ^_^


That'll be a killer upgrade!! I always worried that I wouldn't have enough rad due to the Corsair 550D's lack of water cooling accomodations. After some modding to get the Monsta to fit, setting everything up and now running the system pretty hard I am more than pleased with my temps! Those K|ngp|ns or Classifieds will do some serious folding damage! Had I not gotten a great deal on my 780 Ti SCs I would have held out for a pair of either of those. Do you have a build log for this upgrade? I'd love to sub.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> That'll be a killer upgrade!! I always worried that I wouldn't have enough rad due to the Corsair 550D's lack of water cooling accomodations. After some modding to get the Monsta to fit, setting everything up and now running the system pretty hard I am more than pleased with my temps! Those K|ngp|ns or Classifieds will do some serious folding damage! Had I not gotten a great deal on my 780 Ti SCs I would have held out for a pair of either of those. Do you have a build log for this upgrade? I'd love to sub.


Sadly, my upgrade won't be for several more months, but if I can pull it all off there will also be a Case Labs S8 involved. I've wanted one since before it was teased (fell in love with the S5, but I'm not really a mATX kind of guy). At the moment, I've got the sampler strips ordered for some of the colours I'm interested in. Odds are, it will involve custom two-coat powdercoating, although with such probably done through a local place since there's no guarantee CaseLabs will do two coats (I've yet to ask, since I don't have the funds set aside to pick up the case and pay for custom coating).

So far though, I'm looking at something like this: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/G7Cbyc (odds are custom watercooling will be involved instead of the H220-X. Thinking two 360mm Hardware Labs SR1's or Nemesis radiators, potentially with Cougars for fans but I haven't done much research on fans yet). New video cards aren't on that PCPP simply because I'm waiting to see how the next generation will be for performance in comparison to my current card (780 Classified) as well as the 780 Ti's. Depending on how such things look, I'll either look at upgrading to dual 780's (cheapest option), 780 Ti SLI, or even some sort of 980 single or SLI setup (preference for SLI due to it looking better in pics - also, double the folding power). It will be a bit of an overkill rig, but part of the reason why I'm going with such is for use with audio programs as well as the fact that the MSI X99S Gaming 9 AC is so darn sexy. Also, 1440p performance.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sadly, my upgrade won't be for several more months, but if I can pull it all off there will also be a Case Labs S8 involved. I've wanted one since before it was teased (fell in love with the S5, but I'm not really a mATX kind of guy). At the moment, I've got the sampler strips ordered for some of the colours I'm interested in. Odds are, it will involve custom two-coat powdercoating, although with such probably done through a local place since there's no guarantee CaseLabs will do two coats (I've yet to ask, since I don't have the funds set aside to pick up the case and pay for custom coating).
> 
> So far though, I'm looking at something like this: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/G7Cbyc (odds are custom watercooling will be involved instead of the H220-X. Thinking two 360mm Hardware Labs SR1's or Nemesis radiators, potentially with Cougars for fans but I haven't done much research on fans yet). New video cards aren't on that PCPP simply because I'm waiting to see how the next generation will be for performance in comparison to my current card (780 Classified) as well as the 780 Ti's. Depending on how such things look, I'll either look at upgrading to dual 780's (cheapest option), 780 Ti SLI, or even some sort of 980 single or SLI setup (preference for SLI due to it looking better in pics - also, double the folding power). *It will be a bit of an overkill rig*, but part of the reason why I'm going with such is for use with audio programs as well as the fact that the MSI X99S Gaming 9 AC is so darn sexy. Also, 1440p performance.


Isn't that what it is all about?? That sounds like one hardcore machine. I am excited to watch it from the infant stage. I'm hoping to get my hands on an ASUS Swift anytime now for that 1440p and 144hz but none of the Best Buys around me have it in stock (long story as to why I will only buy it from them). Keep in mind that the 780 Ti is fully capable of handling 1440p or even 4k. Their 3gb vram will run circles around a 290X's 4gb. I apologize for any repercussions that last statement may cause







. Regardless, that will be an awesome build. I'm more than happy to use my rig for folding, it is a great cause and why not use something that I have dumped a good chunk of money in to??


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Isn't that what it is all about?? That sounds like one hardcore machine. I am excited to watch it from the infant stage. I'm hoping to get my hands on an ASUS Swift anytime now for that 1440p and 144hz but none of the Best Buys around me have it in stock (long story as to why I will only buy it from them). Keep in mind that the 780 Ti is fully capable of handling 1440p or even 4k. Their 3gb vram will run circles around a 290X's 4gb. I apologize for any repercussions that last statement may cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Regardless, that will be an awesome build. I'm more than happy to use my rig for folding, it is a great cause and why not use something that I have dumped a good chunk of money in to??


Quite true. Overkill is a lovely mantra to live life by ^_^ I'm not going to lie, I am hoping that the 980 series is only marginally better than the 780 Ti so I can just go out and pick up one (or mayyybe two) Kingpins for a price closer to $600 CAD (instead of the current $900 CAD, lol). Plan is to get my paws on a Swift as well as two additional 1440p flicker-free monitors (either AHVA or IPS). I did want to run surround earlier, but the more I've contemplated it the more it would only be a true benefit in a few very select games, not to mention the fact that gsync surround is still select people closed beta only at present. I still want to run two cards though, simply because SLI'd cards look sexier with EK waterblocks *grins* Nobody said I'd have to run them in SLI either, I could technically have one folding while the other games


----------



## sakae48

i'm new on folding and my current pc were dead.i'm using my laptop rn..would join OCN team but i got a question..

should i use my username here as my folding username?..or i can use another username?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i'm new on folding and my current pc were dead.i'm using my laptop rn..would join OCN team but i got a question..
> 
> should i use my username here as my folding username?..or i can use another username?


An appropriate saying to use would probably be "six of one, half a dozen of another", or basically: some will say use whichever you'd like, while others will say use your OCN username. My opinion is so long as you're folding for team 37726 (that's us!) you can put the name you're using to fold with in your profile. There are a number of people (some are even in the team competitions) who have different [email protected] and OCN usernames ^_^


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> An appropriate saying to use would probably be "six of one, half a dozen of another", or basically: some will say use whichever you'd like, while others will say use your OCN username. My opinion is so long as you're folding for team 37726 (that's us!) you can put the name you're using to fold with in your profile. There are a number of people (some are even in the team competitions) who have different [email protected] and OCN usernames ^_^


thank you so much!..my name were close to my ocn id


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> thank you so much!..my name were close to my ocn id


Most welcome! ^_^


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quite true. Overkill is a lovely mantra to live life by ^_^ I'm not going to lie, I am hoping that the 980 series is only marginally better than the 780 Ti so I can just go out and pick up one (or mayyybe two) Kingpins for a price closer to $600 CAD (instead of the current $900 CAD, lol). Plan is to get my paws on a Swift as well as two additional 1440p flicker-free monitors (either AHVA or IPS). I did want to run surround earlier, but the more I've contemplated it the more it would only be a true benefit in a few very select games, not to mention the fact that gsync surround is still select people closed beta only at present. I still want to run two cards though, simply because SLI'd cards look sexier with EK waterblocks *grins* Nobody said I'd have to run them in SLI either, I could technically have one folding while the other games


No matter what, if you stick with the 780 Tis (Classified or K|ngp|ns) or 980s you will have a beast of a folding machine!! I also couldn't agree more that EK waterblocks on SLI'd cards are entirely too sexy. Here are mine prior to finishing the acrylic (cell pics):


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> No matter what, if you stick with the 780 Tis (Classified or K|ngp|ns) or 980s you will have a beast of a folding machine!! I also couldn't agree more that EK waterblocks on SLI'd cards are entirely too sexy. Here are mine prior to finishing the acrylic (cell pics):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeaaaah, those are sexy. I'll probably get their bridge for it too, plus the obligatory EVGA Pro SLI bridge ^_^


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeaaaah, those are sexy. I'll probably get their bridge for it too, plus the obligatory EVGA Pro SLI bridge ^_^


I would have gone with the bridge too but I am quite partial to the custom acrylic bridge. My buddy @Jeronbernal polished those blocks to get rid of the frosting. They look soooo much better this way. I'm just glad that I didn't have to do the work. Haha







Here is the custom made SLI bridge my buddy made me:


I really want to go a little more crazy with the folding. After mentioning in another thread that I wasn't going to OC my cards, I'm actually considering it purely for the better PPD...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ooooh, that is rather nice ^_^ my only possible issue is that the EK Classy blocks don't cover the entire card, but at the same time it is a rather sexy PCB and block... Just means trying to figure out whether to go with the Acetal, or the one you can see in... The one where you can see the internals is rather nice though, especially since they'd be going in a Case Labs S8 so would be a great deal more visible... ^_^


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ooooh, that is rather nice ^_^ my only possible issue is that the *EK Classy blocks don't cover the entire card*, but at the same time it is a rather sexy PCB and block... Just means trying to figure out whether to go with the Acetal, or the one you can see in... The one where you can see the internals is rather nice though, especially since they'd be going in a Case Labs S8 so would be a great deal more visible... ^_^


I am not a fan of that, but you are right, the Classy still pulls it off rather nicely. On just about any other card I wouldn't do anything other than a full cover block. My next build won't happen for a couple of years probably but I can say for sure that I'll be going Case Labs too. They are definitely the best built cases on the market. I'm really excited for you to get your build off the ground. Your PPD is going to rock!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I am not a fan of that, but you are right, the Classy still pulls it off rather nicely. On just about any other card I wouldn't do anything other than a full cover block. My next build won't happen for a couple of years probably but I can say for sure that I'll be going Case Labs too. They are definitely the best built cases on the market. I'm really excited for you to get your build off the ground. Your PPD is going to rock!


I was originally going to wait another year or two before updating, but those x99 boards are just way too sexy, not to mention the two extra cores would be nice. Also, I want a dedicated audio/djing rig, so I might as well go the slightly shinier upgrade route anyways for the gaming rig, and then move older parts to the djing rig. ^_^ Biggest thing I know about ordering with Case Labs is I'm not looking forward to the bill... Two S8's for myself and then an STH10 for the husband... At some point we'll also figure one out for the HTPC as well, but that probably won't make the first round of upgrading.

As for PPD, if one 780 gets me around 200k-ish PPD, on water I could probably regularly average around 210k PPD.. I've seen people doing upwards of 300k PPD on 780 Ti's, so a pair of those (or the newer 980's if they are more powerful) would indeed be quite lovely for points!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I was originally going to wait another year or two before updating, but those x99 boards are just way too sexy, not to mention the two extra cores would be nice. Also, I want a dedicated audio/djing rig, so I might as well go the slightly shinier upgrade route anyways for the gaming rig, and then move older parts to the djing rig. ^_^ Biggest thing I know about ordering with Case Labs is I'm not looking forward to the bill... Two S8's for myself and then an STH10 for the husband... At some point we'll also figure one out for the HTPC as well, but that probably won't make the first round of upgrading.
> 
> As for PPD, if one 780 gets me around 200k-ish PPD, on water I could probably regularly average around 210k PPD.. I've seen people doing upwards of 300k PPD on 780 Ti's, so a pair of those (or the newer 980's if they are more powerful) would indeed be quite lovely for points!


Yeah, they are putting out some really nice X99 boards! I'm a fan of the direction things are headed right now. That bill that you speak of, with not just 1 but 3 Case Labs cases, will be the cost of a small island in the South Pacific.









Right now, I have one WU that is pushing 290k with the other one pushing 230k, earlier one was getting 210k and the other only 130k. It is amazing how they fluctuate based on the WU.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Yeah, they are putting out some really nice X99 boards! I'm a fan of the direction things are headed right now. That bill that you speak of, with not just 1 but 3 Case Labs cases, will be the cost of a small island in the South Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I have one WU that is pushing 290k with the other one pushing 230k, earlier one was getting 210k and the other only 130k. It is amazing how they fluctuate based on the WU.


Are both your Ti's at 1150Mhz?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Are both your Ti's at 1150Mhz?


Currently, yes.

Edit: I'm thinking about OCing tonight.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Yeah, they are putting out some really nice X99 boards! I'm a fan of the direction things are headed right now. That bill that you speak of, with not just 1 but 3 Case Labs cases, will be the cost of a small island in the South Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I have one WU that is pushing 290k with the other one pushing 230k, earlier one was getting 210k and the other only 130k. It is amazing how they fluctuate based on the WU.


Mmm, south pacific island. I dunno, does it come with an evil overlord/villain lair building kit?







Might be too warm as well!









With x99 I do like a LOT of the boards that have come out.. Gigabyte's SOC is interesting for obvious reasons (I like black and orange), evga's classified is nice (but those capacitors stick out a good amount due to their colour!), asus I didn't really look at the options but they have pretty boards... Kind of a pity only about half of the boards have dual usb 3.0 headers, which is why I ruled out a number of the others. Also, I spend more time gaming than I do benching or tweaking overclocks, so features of boards like msi's xpower or asus's rampage extreme are arguably wasted. I reserve the right to change my opinions when ek releases blocks for them though!









I'll admit I ~love~ the armour on the msi gaming 9 as well. Gawds it be sexy.

Thing is though, msi's gaming 9 ac just seems to tick off a lot of the boxes (stabler usb power, reasonable onboard audio, and that streaming card is intriguing. Hope it will stream 1080p even if I'm gaming at 1440p ^-^). Oh, and the gorgeous aesthetics too. Sure it's black and red but oh well, its subtler than the asus rampage. Also, the gaming 9 still has a lot of the xpower features, so it can arguably help with overclocking ^-^

Thankfully, the second s8 will be a lot cheaper to fill with parts due to handme downs as well as quite possibly sticking with air cooling (I know, its heresy to many







).


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> *Mmm, south pacific island. I dunno, does it come with an evil overlord/villain lair building kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be too warm as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> With x99 I do like a LOT of the boards that have come out.. Gigabyte's SOC is interesting for obvious reasons (I like black and orange), evga's classified is nice (but those capacitors stick out a good amount due to their colour!), asus I didn't really look at the options but they have pretty boards... Kind of a pity only about half of the boards have dual usb 3.0 headers, which is why I ruled out a number of the others. Also, I spend more time gaming than I do benching or tweaking overclocks, so features of boards like msi's xpower or asus's rampage extreme are arguably wasted. I reserve the right to change my opinions when ek releases blocks for them though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit I ~love~ the armour on the msi gaming 9 as well. Gawds it be sexy.
> 
> Thing is though, msi's gaming 9 ac just seems to tick off a lot of the boxes (stabler usb power, reasonable onboard audio, and that streaming card is intriguing. Hope it will stream 1080p even if I'm gaming at 1440p ^-^). Oh, and the gorgeous aesthetics too. Sure it's black and red but oh well, its subtler than the asus rampage. Also, the gaming 9 still has a lot of the xpower features, so it can arguably help with overclocking ^-^
> 
> Thankfully, the second s8 will be a lot cheaper to fill with parts due to handme downs as well as quite possibly sticking with air cooling (I know, its heresy to many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


In bold made me chuckle!!









If I weren't an ASUS guy when it comes to mobos I'd definitely jump on that MSI board. That thing is a true beauty! I got sick of OCing my 3770k since I'm on my 3rd board so I haven't OC'd it on my Sabertooth. It can be a real pain in the butt!!

I'm sure when you make your decision that you'll be really happy with it. In fact, I may even consider MSI after reading your post. Quite the sales pitch! Haha


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> In bold made me chuckle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I weren't an ASUS guy when it comes to mobos I'd definitely jump on that MSI board. That thing is a true beauty! I got sick of OCing my 3770k since I'm on my 3rd board so I haven't OC'd it on my Sabertooth. It can be a real pain in the butt!!
> 
> I'm sure when you make your decision that you'll be really happy with it. In fact, I may even consider MSI after reading your post. Quite the sales pitch! Haha


Believe it or not, but I've been an Asus guy for quite some time (over ten years), up until March of this year, and that was mainly because, well... The Gigabyte Z87X-OC was just so sexy in comparison to other boards at the same price range. Asus does have some lovely armoured boards, especially the Sabertooth and Maximus VII Formula which use a composite or plastic cover. With MSI's X99S Gaming 9 AC I love how they've taken the delicious blacked out look and combined it with a small amount of red accents and their own metal "Dragon Armor", which just has the perfect balance to it, at least in my eyes.

As for the island, hey... I blame James Bond and how all the villains magically had their own private islands ^_^


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Believe it or not, but I've been an Asus guy for quite some time (over ten years), up until March of this year, and that was mainly because, well... The Gigabyte Z87X-OC was just so sexy in comparison to other boards at the same price range. Asus does have some lovely armoured boards, especially the Sabertooth and Maximus VII Formula which use a composite or plastic cover. With MSI's X99S Gaming 9 AC I love how they've taken the delicious blacked out look and combined it with a small amount of red accents and their own metal "Dragon Armor", which just has the perfect balance to it, at least in my eyes.
> 
> As for the island, hey... I blame James Bond and how all the villains magically had their own private islands ^_^


I think I will always be in love with the Sabertooth unless they really mess it up, which is completely possible. I had bought a used Maximus V Formula that I used for a couple of months but it was buggy and wouldn't always boot. Quite frustrating. As soon as I saw a used Sabertooth on the marketplace here I jumped on it. The perfect board for my PC's makeover. Everything is new (at least new in the sense of never being used in this PC) in it except the CPU, SSD, and HDD. Everything else is gone. You're right about the red on the Dragon Armor boards. ASUS sometimes over does it, like that Formula I had. I didn't want to do a red build in the first place and it was impossible to ignore on it.

I am proudly up to 18 WUs and 469053 points so far for Team Overclock.net! I'm having a damn good time doing it too. Should I not OC my cards for the Foldathon? I get concerned that it might be too much stress on them over a 48 hour period. Although they never seem to go higher than 37 degrees on Full.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm not going to lie - I LOVE the look of the Sabertooth... I just wish it came with 2x USB 3.0 headers so it's off my list. Sure I don't always use the headers, but I like to randomly plug things into them, so it can be a necessity.

As for not always booting motherboards, tell me about it - my Z87X-OC is occasionally throwing B2 errors.

Whooo, 18 units, you'll have a postbit soon enough providing you put your Folding username in your profile ^_^ As for overclocking videocards, I was running my 780 for quite some time at 1,254MHz both for FoldAThons as well as Team Compeittions. Provided they stay cool, I personally don't see what could cause a problem, but I'm not an expert. I also have to state for the record that I'm someone that lately has averaged purchasing a new GPU every six months (March: GTX 770 SC, May: GTX 780 Classified. Next March at the latest I figure: 980 Classified (or 780 Ti Kingpin)), but mainly because of a personal hunger for even more power.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Okay, that's even better to hear, because I'm looking at 2x360mm radiators to cool pretty much the same thing (except it looks like I'm possibly making the jump to x99 (5820k) plus of course I'd be going with Classifieds or Kingpins. Right now I have a 4770K). I was originally thinking 3x360mm and a 240mm, but now it sounds like 2x360mm would be more than perfect ^_^


120mm per chip (I normally do 120mm per every 2 CPU cores







) +1. So in my logic that would mean 2x360. Realistically it could be done with 1x360 + 1x120.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> An appropriate saying to use would probably be "six of one, half a dozen of another", or basically: some will say use whichever you'd like, while others will say use your OCN username. My opinion is so long as you're folding for team 37726 (that's us!) you can put the name you're using to fold with in your profile. There are a number of people (some are even in the team competitions) who have different [email protected] and OCN usernames ^_^


Don't forget the editors who have different [email protected] names vs. their OCN names as well. Lol I'm kidding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I think I will always be in love with the Sabertooth unless they really mess it up, which is completely possible. I had bought a used Maximus V Formula that I used for a couple of months but it was buggy and wouldn't always boot. Quite frustrating. As soon as I saw a used Sabertooth on the marketplace here I jumped on it. The perfect board for my PC's makeover. Everything is new (at least new in the sense of never being used in this PC) in it except the CPU, SSD, and HDD. Everything else is gone. You're right about the red on the Dragon Armor boards. ASUS sometimes over does it, like that Formula I had. I didn't want to do a red build in the first place and it was impossible to ignore on it.
> 
> I am proudly up to 18 WUs and 469053 points so far for Team Overclock.net! I'm having a damn good time doing it too. Should I not OC my cards for the Foldathon? I get concerned that it might be too much stress on them over a 48 hour period. Although they never seem to go higher than 37 degrees on Full.


Most people in the TC run cards at their max overclock all month long without any issues. Sure it might degrade the card faster, but realistically it's only about 6 months less that the card will live. That being said you could still easily get a good 5 years out of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm not going to lie - I LOVE the look of the Sabertooth... I just wish it came with 2x USB 3.0 headers so it's off my list. Sure I don't always use the headers, but I like to randomly plug things into them, so it can be a necessity.
> 
> As for not always booting motherboards, tell me about it - my Z87X-OC is occasionally throwing B2 errors.
> 
> Whooo, 18 units, you'll have a postbit soon enough providing you put your Folding username in your profile ^_^ As for overclocking videocards, I was running my 780 for quite some time at 1,254MHz both for FoldAThons as well as Team Compeittions. Provided they stay cool, I personally don't see what could cause a problem, but I'm not an expert. I also have to state for the record that I'm someone that lately has averaged purchasing a new GPU every six months (March: GTX 770 SC, May: GTX 780 Classified. Next March at the latest I figure: 980 Classified (or 780 Ti Kingpin)), but mainly because of a personal hunger for even more power.


Go for the 980. With 970 numbers as high as they are 980 numbers can only be better.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 120mm per chip (I normally do 120mm per every 2 CPU cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) +1. So in my logic that would mean 2x360. Realistically it could be done with 1x360 + 1x120.


Odds are just for good measure (and stable overclocks) I'll go with a 240mm and 360mm for now (when there's spare funds) and then later get my paws on a second 360mm when an S8 is actually purchased.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Don't forget the editors who have different [email protected] names vs. their OCN names as well. Lol I'm kidding.


Totally can't forget you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Go for the 980. With 970 numbers as high as they are 980 numbers can only be better.


Yeah, just seeing the numbers @$ilent is pushing out has me definitely looking at 980's, but probably gigabyte gaming ones instead of Classifieds since it looks like evga is only putting one DisplayPort on their cards despite most of the competition going with the new standard of three. Oh well, it'll be their loss, and Gigabyte's gain since I'll be buying four (two for me, two for hubby). Looks like two 980's should be able to get decent gsync surround frame rates even at 1440p.


----------



## dman811

I'd buy a EVGA GTX 980 Superclock with the Titan cooler myself. Maybe it's because I fell in love with the Titan cooler. That specific model has 3 DP.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'd buy a EVGA GTX 980 Superclock with the Titan cooler myself. Maybe it's because I fell in love with the Titan cooler. That specific model has 3 DP.


I have a few months to decide either way. I'm hoping evga actually does go with a triple displayport classified, but if not then I'll figure out my plans as I go. I like the tweakability and just how far you can push a classy but features are just as important to me. Don't kow my thoughts on the titan blower because I trily do prefer the look of the acx.


----------



## dman811

The new ACX version looks worse than the old if you ask me, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The new ACX version looks worse than the old if you ask me, but that's just my personal opinion.


I have to agree, especially with the superclocked and classified editions. Gone is the nice silver and/or bronze effect and now there's ye olde standard weird shade of blue or red. The blower versions do come with a backplate too, which is rather nice.

I just want a nice sexy pcb with an ek waterblock. Oh, and to be able to crank voltage up to 1.5V and whatnot


----------



## BWG

Wow, there was quite a backlog of folding postbits. All caught up. It's really hard work.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Wow, there was quite a backlog of folding postbits. All caught up. It's really hard work.


All you do is click a button, have you seen how much work I do to my stats site. Lot of work keeping that thing running 484 days in a row...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Hello everybody, I just started folding for team OCN 37726. I started about a week ago and since im new to folding im some what ''numb'' on what settings I need to change. Im hoping maybe one of you who are more folding savvy may help.

Basically my gpu folds non stop and gets work unit after work unit no problem. But my cpu has not done a darn thing the last day and a half. In the work queue it says '' Update_Core" How do I wake the cpu up?

Thanks!


----------



## dman811

Hi there @Maintenance Bot, Welcome to The Fold! If you ever have any folding related questions you can feel free to PM me and I'll get back to you ASAP.

Onto your current issue: I am guessing that based on problems other people have been having that your CPU is the one getting unit after unit just fine and your GPU is the one having trouble getting units. If I am correct in my assumption then the answer is that GPU unit assignment servers have been down for a while and may still be.

Good to have you on the team!


----------



## sakae48

i'm sure he wrote about cpu, dman..not gpu..


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Hi there @Maintenance Bot, Welcome to The Fold! If you ever have any folding related questions you can feel free to PM me and I'll get back to you ASAP.
> 
> Onto your current issue: I am guessing that based on problems other people have been having that your CPU is the one getting unit after unit just fine and your GPU is the one having trouble getting units. If I am correct in my assumption then the answer is that GPU unit assignment servers have been down for a while and may still be.
> 
> Good to have you on the team!


Ok thanks. I will pm you if I have any questions in the future.

I threw a bunch of spare pc parts i had laying around and figured they would be of some good use. Glad to be part of the team!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Hello everybody, I just started folding for team OCN 37726. I started about a week ago and since im new to folding im some what ''numb'' on what settings I need to change. Im hoping maybe one of you who are more folding savvy may help.
> 
> Basically my gpu folds non stop and gets work unit after work unit no problem. But my cpu has not done a darn thing the last day and a half. In the work queue it says '' Update_Core" How do I wake the cpu up?
> 
> Thanks!


Which Stanford client are you running? I would shut down the client and restart your rig.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i'm sure he wrote about cpu, dman..not gpu..


I know what he wrote, just taking a guess based on problems that have been going on the past two days with GPUs not getting units.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I know what he wrote, just taking a guess based on problems that have been going on the past two days with GPUs not getting units.


thought you read it wrong


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Which Stanford client are you running? I would shut down the client and restart your rig.


Ok, I shut er down and restarted. It looks like the cpu is running around 50 to 60% usage so I guess it worked. Im not sure what Stanford client im running though?


----------



## dman811

If you just recently started folding I would guess that it is V7.4.4 although if you post a screenshot of your [email protected] window we could confirm that or tell you which version is running.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Ok, I shut er down and restarted. It looks like the cpu is running around 50 to 60% usage so I guess it worked. Im not sure what Stanford client im running though?


It is probably 7.4.4 Are you running the folding power slider on full? You also should switch to cpu:6 on the CPU because that GTX 780 requires one thread/core to run properly and some CPU wu's don't like an odd number of threads/cores like 7.

Right now your 780 is stealing from your CPU to fold.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Boooo... Both of my 780 Tis are chipping away at some 8018s. Blah.


----------



## dman811

And it seems 17s are back as of a few hours ago. At least they are for me on my HTPC.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Ok, I shut er down and restarted. It looks like the cpu is running around 50 to 60% usage so I guess it worked. Im not sure what Stanford client im running though?


Click Configure then go to the Slots tab, select cpu and click Edit, under Configure folding slot select CPUs and then change the number to 6. I'd guess if you haven't touched that part of it, it's probably set to -1 at the moment.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Click Configure then go to the Slots tab, select cpu and click Edit, under Configure folding slot select CPUs and then change the number to 6. I'd guess if you haven't touched that part of it, it's probably set to -1 at the moment.


You have to click on add and not edit to get to that point. You kick my butt and I was giving you something to do.


----------



## dman811

If the CPU is already folding then you can click edit... I did it just a second ago.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> And it seems 17s are back as of a few hours ago. At least they are for me on my HTPC.


I'm guessing everyone else has been having the same problems getting Core 17 WU's that I have the past few days. Started getting a rash of Core 16's, which DO NOT play nicely with my 14.6 RC2 rigs.







Decimated my PPD output past few days.

Speaking of drivers, any demonstrable difference between 14.6/14.7 vs 14.10? I've not looked into newer releases, since 14.6 RC2 provided best all around performance for me.


----------



## dman811

@lanofsong or @LarsL would be the people to ask about AMD GPU folding at the moment I'd think, any input here guys?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If the CPU is already folding then you can click edit... I did it just a second ago.



Is that what you looking at? Just wondering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> I'm guessing everyone else has been having the same problems getting Core 17 WU's that I have the past few days. Started getting a rash of Core 16's, which DO NOT play nicely with my 14.6 RC2 rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decimated my PPD output past few days.
> 
> Speaking of drivers, any demonstrable difference between 14.6/14.7 vs 14.10? I've not looked into newer releases, since 14.6 RC2 provided best all around performance for me.


http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1#leaderboard.php

Click on category and then AMD. PM's after that.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> Is that what you looking at? Just wondering.
> http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1#leaderboard.php
> 
> Click on category and then AMD. PM's after that.


Yes it is.


----------



## hertz9753

I still have to click on add with 7.4.4 to get there. That was from my i5 2500k folding rig on win7.


----------



## dman811

I still haven't updated in Linux on my main rig or Windows on my HTPC as of yet.


----------



## sakae48

after 2 days non-stop folding, my pc becomes slower..and fixed w/ a restart..i need go back to at least 4GB RAM









too lazy to RMA my RAM


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Click Configure then go to the Slots tab, select cpu and click Edit, under Configure folding slot select CPUs and then change the number to 6. I'd guess if you haven't touched that part of it, it's probably set to -1 at the moment.


Hey thanks!


----------



## dman811

No problem! If you need any help just post in any of the various threads around the section if they relate to your problem or just PM me.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'm sure this question has been asked a thousand times on here. What would be an ideal inexpensive 24/7 folding rig? I have an ASUS Z77 mobo laying around and some other parts too. I would assume an i5 would be sufficient since I will be relying on the GPUs. With that said, what inexpensive GPU(s) would be ideal for something like this?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'm sure this question has been asked a thousand times on here. What would be an ideal inexpensive 24/7 folding rig? I have an ASUS Z77 mobo laying around and some other parts too. I would assume an i5 would be sufficient since I will be relying on the GPUs. With that said, what inexpensive GPU(s) would be ideal for something like this?


750 Tis have by far the lowest TDP/PPD/$ and can be gotten fairly cheap, also 7850/7870s along with their R9 counterparts the 270 and 270X are good for the money and can often be found on the OCN marketplace. I know you want inexpensive but for the PPD they put out and the wattage they use while doing so I'd consider GTX 970s to be a good investment despite the initial high cost.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 750 Tis have by far the lowest TDP/PPD/$ and can be gotten fairly cheap, also 7850/7870s along with their R9 counterparts the 270 and 270X are good for the money and can often be found on the OCN marketplace. I know you want inexpensive but for the PPD they put out and the wattage they use while doing so I'd consider GTX 970s to be a good investment despite the initial high cost.


You're right about the 970s being a good investment. The 750 Ti is more in my budget at the moment but at this point I'm quite curious what else the 900 series has in store. Right now I'm using my gaming rig to fold at night.


----------



## dman811

I'd expect that the 900 series will be able to blow pretty much everything else out of the water. I'm most excited to see what the low end cards can do. If a GTX 950 or whatever can handle rendering a 25GB 3D model then I'd pick one up, Kepler is useless for 3D modeling.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 750 Tis have by far the lowest TDP/PPD/$


These 750 ti's sip power. This is what mine is pulling while Folding.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> These 750 ti's sip power. This is what mine is pulling while Folding.


They are amazing little GPUs.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> These 750 ti's sip power. This is what mine is pulling while Folding.


They only pull ~40 watts under full load. Can't beat it.


----------



## mfdoom7

is normal that my i5 4690k @4ghz makes only 9267ppd


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> is normal that my i5 4690k @4ghz makes only 9267ppd


That's a bit low but only by about 3-5K points. With a CPU that's quite a bit, but depending on units, flags, etc, it could be very accurate. Can we get a screenshot of your [email protected] window?


----------



## mfdoom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's a bit low but only by about 3-5K points. With a CPU that's quite a bit, but depending on units, flags, etc, it could be very accurate. Can we get a screenshot of your [email protected] window?


----------



## dman811

The PPD calculator suggests that you'll get around 10K with that TPF, although a more accurate TPF would be 3:35 on that specific unit with your CPU at the clock it's at.


----------



## Edibrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> is normal that my i5 4690k @4ghz makes only 9267ppd


For only using three cores in Windows, that is quite normal. If you ever paused that work unit, it will take a hit in PPD. Using all 4 you could get around 15-17K.


----------



## easynator

I just joined the team.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easynator*
> 
> I just joined the team.


Welcome!

If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edibrac*
> 
> For only using three cores in Windows, that is quite normal. If you ever paused that work unit, it will take a hit in PPD. Using all 4 you could get around 15-17K.










I didn't see that it said 3 cores.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I'm probably going to start folding again for the next few weeks. Any guides on how to set up my current rig, a 2500k and a gtx 770, to fold?


----------



## BWG

Honestly, the folding client makes it very easy these days. Just make sure you use a passkey. You will see once you install the client. Defaults are good. There isn't as much tweaking as there used to be.


----------



## rotorwash

Just joined the team, also. My build.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Thank you for joining the fold and welcome to the team!!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotorwash*
> 
> Just joined the team, also. My build.


Welcome to the team. You should see some nice PPD with your rig. Any questions feel free to ask. BTW, you should see anywhere from 150K to 190K PPD.


----------



## rotorwash

Uh, what's a PPD?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotorwash*
> 
> Uh, what's a PPD?


PPD = Points per day


----------



## rotorwash

Thanks... it only runs when I am not busy (not often), at least is runs on 8 threads plus GPU, I think.


----------



## Luigithebeast05

1.How does one configure it to work in crossfire?
2.Why does my gpu's and cpu have different projects assigned?


----------



## dman811

Folding with Crossfire enabled is always asking for trouble, units are very likely to fail that way. Your CPU and GPUs are working on different units because some units are only for CPUs, whereas the others are only for GPUs. You will never fold the same unit on both.


----------



## Luigithebeast05

Gotcha okay makes sense


----------



## valkyrie1960s

Folding for the team now as well!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie1960s*
> 
> Folding for the team now as well!


Yeah, good to have you.








What are gear are you using for folding?


----------



## valkyrie1960s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Yeah, good to have you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are gear are you using for folding?


I am folding on an old i5 2500k @ 4.7 and a gtx 780 ti which is running @ 1.3ghz.
i am still studying, so i cant afford buying more hardware at the moment.


----------



## lanofsong

2500K @ 4.7Ghz - aint too shabby - nice work there








Can your 780Ti fold at 1.3Ghz? Pretty awesome if it can









2500K+780Ti is a powerful rig







Depending on clock speeds and OS, you should be looking at 250K+ PPD


----------



## deathizem

how do I join the team im already folding what do I need to do to join :


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathizem*
> 
> how do I join the team im already folding what do I need to do to join :


What was your question ted? Our team number is 37726

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=205632


----------



## deathizem

I Got I joined the Team Thanks: thumb:

hertz9753


----------



## PurpleSilence

I just joined the team.








Using a FX6350 and dual GTX970


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleSilence*
> 
> I just joined the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a FX6350 and dual GTX970


Welcome to the team.


----------



## deathizem

Welcome to the team Purplesilence


----------



## lanofsong

Welcome @deathizem and @PurpleSilence - good to have you on the team


----------



## bigbite76

Just joined. Will have another computer set-up to do some folding when I get around to building it.
Currently using a 4770K clocked at 4.5GHz and 2x GTX 970's. Total PPD prediction is around 300K (?)


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigbite76*
> 
> Just joined. Will have another computer set-up to do some folding when I get around to building it.
> Currently using a 4770K clocked at 4.5GHz and 2x GTX 970's. Total PPD prediction is around 300K (?)


Welcome








If you are able to run your system using Linux, you could be looking at 600K+ PPD with 1500Mhz OC


----------



## nyk20z3

Just ran the client for about half an hour and it was putting a nice beating on my 980 Matrix, i think i actually heard a little bit of coil whine which was very surprising on such an expensive GPU.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Just ran the client for about half an hour and it was putting a nice beating on my 980 Matrix, i think i actually heard a little bit of coil whine which was very surprising on such an expensive GPU.


Was it a core 15? If so, they're known for making Maxwells whine.


----------



## dman811

Most likely, yes.


----------



## Wiz766

I just joined, will be using on my secondary rig while my main is down. Pentium dual core aniversary editiona dn GTX 690.


----------



## dman811

You'll want to be using driver version 327.23 to get optimal points, anything later devastates PPD.


----------



## greywarden

Hoping to hit 1M points by this weekend


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Hoping to hit 1M points by this weekend


On a GTX970, should be no problem - these GPU's can crank out some serious points









What is your PPD presently?


----------



## greywarden

I'm getting 240k on average, Idk if that's low, but I just installed the client and pressed play, I haven't really done any optimization. Plus it's my gaming rig, so I'm only folding when I'm not doing homework or gaming


----------



## dman811

Chrome drops my PPD like crazy.


----------



## RedM00N

Think it might be due to chromes hardware acceleration being enabled. Just a thought at least.


----------



## dman811

Never thought about that. Just disabled it.


----------



## greywarden

Mine is disabled.

My next upgrade is a 980ti then I have an X5650 that will get the 970 and probably the 750ti and fold 24/7


----------



## greywarden

Woohoo! Hit 1M points early this morning!


----------



## dman811

Congrats greywarden!


----------



## r0knr0la

I think I just joined the team?


----------



## 455buick

Welcome aboard!









But I'll warn you, it can and will be addicting!









Take care and Fold on!


----------



## lanofsong

Welcome @r0knr0la, as 455buick stated, it can become addictive


----------



## r0knr0la

Thanks fellas


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0knr0la*
> 
> Thanks fellas


What is your folding username?


----------



## r0knr0la

R0knR0lla


----------



## r0knr0la

The o's are zeros


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0knr0la*
> 
> The o's are zeros


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=684471

Didn't need that. Welcome to the the team.


----------



## r0knr0la

Now I've seen the linked pages info I can see why it could get addictive.


----------



## greywarden

980ti Strix preordered! When it's in this rig, I'll have a X5650 with 970 and 750Ti folding 24/7 (that works, right?)


----------



## dman811

I don't see any reason why not.


----------



## greywarden

Alright, I thought so.


----------



## dman811

If it was a 970 and a GK104 card it would have issues.


----------



## TremF

Hey there. I've joined with my i7 4930K @ 4.3GHz and 2 x Titan X !

Now I've sorted my passkey the TX's in particular can really crank out the points


----------



## dman811

Would you want to possibly join a Team Competition team? My team, Still in Beta, would love to have one of your Titan Xs folding for us.


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Would you want to possibly join a Team Competition team? My team, Still in Beta, would love to have one of your Titan Xs folding for us.


My main aim is to help Stanford Uni and I joined the OC.net team so I could contribute points to a team and have fun being part of a rank system (currently 4,419 but climbing fast)







Unfortunately I can't dedicate 24/7 to folding though as 1 - I run on air and the pc gets a little warm and noisy over time, 2 - my pc is in the living room and I don't want to annoy my wife with the constant noise of the fans and 3 I like to game and I'm a graphics whore (hence the dual TX's) and I'm not sure how folding while playing will effect things?

If you still want me to dedicate any points I gain when I do fold (according to the app I can currently gain upto approximately 768,000+ per day) to the team and don't mind me being a part timer then I'll gladly join.

I presume that when you join a team all points earned from the hardware goes towards it? I can see how to run either CPU (light) or CPU and GPU's (medium/full) but not how to dedicate a single item of hardware to a team? Also I presume to remove one of my TX's, so as to only run one and have less heat/noise I would just remove it from the Slot list?

Edit: It's a shame the mobile version doesn't attach to our computers ID's as I have the app installed on my mobile and tablet too


----------



## hertz9753

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=685390

Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## TremF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=685390
> 
> Is that what you are talking about?


I got the Points Per Day info from the actual client. My average has dropped now as I have paused the slots that have finished and I am just waiting for my final GPU slot to finish before I shut down for the night.


----------



## greywarden

Is there a good Linux build that I can install on an 8GB thumb drive for folding? Xeon X5650, X58 Sabertooth, GTX 970, 750ti

[edit]: Installed the 980ti and went from 240k-250k to 440k ppd


----------



## dman811

8GB, not so much, unless you want to go with Mint and no mods, I'd say get a 16GB USB 3.0 and that should do fine with any Debian based Linux distro.


----------



## greywarden

I actually bought a 32GB drive at walmart for $15 (?!?!?) Sandisk Ultra, so no slouch, especially since the mobo will only boot on a 2.0 port.









I'll work on getting 7 ultimate on it tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## dman811

The board won't boot on a 3.0? Which board is it?


----------



## greywarden

X58 sabertooth, there's only two 3.0s and neither will boot, that or it may have been the drive I was trying to use acting up.


----------



## dman811

It's probably the fact that it's X58. They were using a fairly new version of it then, that's why you don't see a lot of X58 boards with SATA 6GB/s as well, it was a fairly new thing.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> X58 sabertooth, there's only two 3.0s and neither will boot, that or it may have been the drive I was trying to use acting up.


Did try updating the MB bios or checking for a new USB driver?


----------



## greywarden

There is one new bios update, I could try it, I suppose.


----------



## greywarden

Ok so I have this machine up and running, still working on a stable overclock on the processor, but started folding the GPUs. I do have a major weird problem, though. The 750Ti is doing great at about 170k ppd, but the 970 is doing only about 26k ppd. I have the 750Ti plugged into the first slot so that the 970 can get more air, becuase naturally it's going to run hotter. Is that what is making such a big difference? I don't recall seeing any bios settings that have the 750ti at 16x and the 970 at 4x or w/e, maybe I'll go check again.


----------



## hertz9753

Your slots are changed around. A 750 Ti could not get that PPD. Give it some time.


----------



## greywarden

Ok, cool, thanks.


----------



## dman811

[email protected] is known to screw that sort of thing up, like Mike said, by switching the labeling of slots around. It isn't negatively effecting your PPD either, so it isn't a huge issue.


----------



## greywarden

Ok so on my main right with the 980ti, all of a sudden, [email protected] stops working, when I open the advanced control, I get a message "On client "client0" localhost:36330: GPU 0 not found" I've installed new drivers, uninstalled and reinstalled [email protected] and I don't know what to do, it just says "Updating" at the top and never does anything.


----------



## dman811

Which OS are you using?


----------



## greywarden

Windows 7 pro 64bit


----------



## fireincairo

I just joined the folding team.









My only concern is that considering I have heavily overclocked GPUs with higher voltage, folding may decrease the lifespan of the cards. I'm not sure if that's true that is though, especially considering they are watercooled so temps do not exceed 44C when folding.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I just joined the folding team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern is that considering I have heavily overclocked GPUs with higher voltage, folding may decrease the lifespan of the cards. I'm not sure if that's true that is though, especially considering they are watercooled so temps do not exceed 44C when folding.


Welcome to the team. Will you be folding 24/7? With over volting their is a chance that your GPU's will degrade or fail with to high of an OC.


----------



## fireincairo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Welcome to the team. Will you be folding 24/7? With over volting their is a chance that your GPU's will degrade or fail with to high of an OC.


I will not be folding 24/7, but rather when I need the PC on but am not active on it. I've noticed though that folding doesn't use high clock speeds. The GPUs appear to stay at the stock speed when folding at full speed.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Welcome to the team. Will you be folding 24/7? With over volting their is a chance that your GPU's will degrade or fail with to high of an OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be folding 24/7, but rather when I need the PC on but am not active on it. I've noticed though that folding doesn't use high clock speeds. The GPUs appear to stay at the stock speed when folding at full speed.
Click to expand...

Can you post a picture of your folding?


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Ok so on my main right with the 980ti, all of a sudden, [email protected] stops working, when I open the advanced control, I get a message "On client "client0" localhost:36330: GPU 0 not found" I've installed new drivers, uninstalled and reinstalled [email protected] and I don't know what to do, it just says "Updating" at the top and never does anything.


Alright, whatever it was, the wifi extender I use was reset and now it's working.

[EDIT]: Scratch that, still saying it doesn't recognize my GPU, ***? Even after I've uninstalled and reinstalled. It was working fine for a week or two.


----------



## thurst0n

When is the next foldathon? I need to save on electricity until then...


----------



## dman811

Here's a link, and if you'd like to receive reminders, you can sign up for the group that is mentioned in the first post.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Ok so on my main right with the 980ti, all of a sudden, [email protected] stops working, when I open the advanced control, I get a message "On client "client0" localhost:36330: GPU 0 not found" I've installed new drivers, uninstalled and reinstalled [email protected] and I don't know what to do, it just says "Updating" at the top and never does anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, whatever it was, the wifi extender I use was reset and now it's working.
> 
> [EDIT]: Scratch that, still saying it doesn't recognize my GPU, ***? Even after I've uninstalled and reinstalled. It was working fine for a week or two.
Click to expand...

Try putting this into a file and naming it GPUs.txt.



Spoiler: GPUs.txt



0x1000:0x0001::0:[GPUs.txt file] Updated 20150825 TB
0x1002:0x0002:::[R9600 Pro] (Asus OEM for HP - Primary)
0x1002:0x0003:::[R9600 Pro] (Asus OEM for HP - Secondary)
0x1002:0x0004:::[Rage Fury Pro]
0x1002:0x000a:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x000b:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x000d:::[Radeon X1200]
0x1002:0x0014:::[Rage Fury Pro]
0x1002:0x001a:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x001c:::[Rage 128 Pro 4XL]
0x1002:0x0038:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x0039:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x003a:::R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE]
0x1002:0x0061:::[Rage Pro AIW AGP 2X]
0x1002:0x0062:::[Rage Pro AIW AGP 2X]
0x1002:0x0063:::[Rage Pro AIW AGP 2X]
0x1002:0x0068:::[Rage 128 AIW]
0x1002:0x0084:::[Xpert 98 AGP 2X] (Mobility)
0x1002:0x0087:::[Rage 3D IIC]
0x1002:0x0088:::[Xpert 99]
0x1002:0x008a:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x00ba:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x010a:::[FireGL 8800 64MB]
0x1002:0x0139:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x013a:::[Radeon 8500]
0x1002:0x0155:::[IBM Thinkpad A22p]
0x1002:0x028a:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x02aa:::[Radeon AIW]
0x1002:0x0448:::[Rage Fury]
0x1002:0x0502:::[MSI R4850-T2D512]
0x1002:0x053a:::[Radeon 7000]
0x1002:0x0908:::[XVR-100] (supplied by Sun)
0x1002:0x0b12:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x0b13:::[Radeon X1900] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x0d02:::[Radeon X1800 CrossFire Edition]
0x1002:0x0d03:::[Radeon X1800 CrossFire Edition] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x0f2b:::[AIW VE PCI]
0x1002:0x1002:::[0F2A1787 0F2A1787]
0x1002:0x1043:::RV410 [Mobility / Radeon X700]
0x1002:0x1111:::[]
0x1002:0x1304:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1305:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1306:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1307:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1309:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R6/R7]
0x1002:0x130a:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5/R6]
0x1002:0x130b:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R4]
0x1002:0x130c:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]
0x1002:0x130d:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R6]
0x1002:0x130e:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]
0x1002:0x130f:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]
0x1002:0x1310:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1311:1:5:Kaveri []
0x1002:0x1313:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]
0x1002:0x1315:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]
0x1002:0x1316:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]
0x1002:0x1318:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]
0x1002:0x131b:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R4]
0x1002:0x131c:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]
0x1002:0x131d:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R6]
0x1002:0x2000:::[Rage Fury MAXX AGP 4x] (TMDS) (VGA)
0x1002:0x2001:::[Rage Fury MAXX AGP 4x] (TMDS) (Extra device?!)
0x1002:0x2f72:::[AIW 9200 Series]
0x1002:0x3000:::Sapphire [Radeon HD 2900 XT]
0x1002:0x3142:::HIS [Radeon HD 2900XT 512MB VIVO PCIe]
0x1002:0x3150:::M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]
0x1002:0x3151:::M24 [FireMV 2400]
0x1002:0x3152:::M22 [Radeon Mobility X300]
0x1002:0x3154:::M24GL [Mobility FireGL V3200]
0x1002:0x3155:::RV380 [FireMV 2400]
0x1002:0x3171:::M24 [FireMV 2400] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x3e50:::RV380 0x3e50 [Radeon X600]
0x1002:0x3e54:::RV380 0x3e54 [FireGL V3200]
0x1002:0x3e70:::RV380 [Radeon X600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x3e74:::RV380GL [FireGL V3200] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4136:::[Radeon IGP 320 M]
0x1002:0x4137:::[Radeon IGP330/340/350]
0x1002:0x4143:::9550 X1050
0x1002:0x4144:::R300 AD [Radeon 9500 Pro]
0x1002:0x4145:::R300 AE [Radeon 9700 Pro]
0x1002:0x4146:::R300 AF [Radeon 9700 Pro]
0x1002:0x4147:::R300 AG [FireGL Z1/X1]
0x1002:0x4148:::R350 AH [Radeon 9800]
0x1002:0x4149:::R350 AI [Radeon 9800]
0x1002:0x414a:::R350 AJ [Radeon 9800]
0x1002:0x414b:::R350 AK [FireGL X2]
0x1002:0x4150:::RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
0x1002:0x4151:::RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600]
0x1002:0x4152:::RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
0x1002:0x4153:::RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
0x1002:0x4154:::RV350 AT [FireGL T2]
0x1002:0x4155:::RV350 AU [FireGL T2]
0x1002:0x4156:::RV350 AV [FireGL T2]
0x1002:0x4157:::RV350 AW [FireGL T2]
0x1002:0x4158:::68800AX [Mach32]
0x1002:0x4164:::R300 AD [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4165:::R300 AE [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4166:::R300 AF [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4167:::R300GL ATI FireGL Z1 Secondary
0x1002:0x4168:::Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4169:::R350 ATI RADEON 9500 Secondary
0x1002:0x4170:::RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4171:::RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4172:::RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4173:::RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4174:::RV350GL [FireGL T2] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4175:::RV350 [Radeon 9200 pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4237:::[Radeon 7000 IGP]
0x1002:0x4242:::R200 BB [Radeon AIW 8500DV]
0x1002:0x4243:::R200 BC [Radeon AIW 8500]
0x1002:0x4336:::[Radeon Mobility U1]
0x1002:0x4337:::[Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M]
0x1002:0x4354:::215CT [Mach64 CT]
0x1002:0x4358:::210888CX [Mach64 CX]
0x1002:0x4437:::[Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP]
0x1002:0x4554:::210888ET [Mach64 ET]
0x1002:0x4654:::[Mach64 VT]
0x1002:0x4722:::[AIW 2006 AGP Edition]
0x1002:0x4723:::[AIW 2006 AGP Edition] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4742:::[3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X]
0x1002:0x4744:::[3D Rage Pro AGP 1X]
0x1002:0x4747:::[3D Rage Pro]
0x1002:0x4749:::[3D Rage Pro]
0x1002:0x474c:::[Rage XC]
0x1002:0x474d:::[Rage XL AGP 2X]
0x1002:0x474e:::[Rage XC AGP]
0x1002:0x474f:::[Rage XL]
0x1002:0x4750:::[3D Rage Pro 215GP]
0x1002:0x4751:::[3D Rage Pro 215GQ]
0x1002:0x4752:::[Rage XL]
0x1002:0x4753:::[Rage XC]
0x1002:0x4754:::3D Rage I/II 215GT [Mach64 GT]
0x1002:0x4755:::3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB]
0x1002:0x4756:::3D Rage IIC 215IIC [Mach64 GT IIC]
0x1002:0x4757:::[3D Rage IIC AGP]
0x1002:0x4758:::210888GX [Mach64 GX]
0x1002:0x4759:::[3D Rage IIC]
0x1002:0x475a:::[3D Rage IIC AGP]
0x1002:0x4772:::[AIW 9600 XT]
0x1002:0x4773:::[AIW 9600 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4964:::RV250 Id [Radeon 9000]
0x1002:0x4965:::RV250 Ie [Radeon 9000]
0x1002:0x4966:::RV250 If [Radeon 9000]
0x1002:0x4967:::RV250 Ig [Radeon 9000]
0x1002:0x496e:::RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x496f:::RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a48:::R420 JH [Radeon X800]
0x1002:0x4a49:::R420 JI [Radeon X800PRO]
0x1002:0x4a4a:::R420 JJ [Radeon X800SE]
0x1002:0x4a4b:::R420 JK [Radeon X800]
0x1002:0x4a4c:::R420 JL [Radeon X800]
0x1002:0x4a4d:::R420 JM [FireGL X3]
0x1002:0x4a4e:::M18 JN [Radeon Mobility 9800]
0x1002:0x4a4f:::R420 [Radeon X800 SE] (AGP)
0x1002:0x4a50:::R420 JP [Radeon X800XT]
0x1002:0x4a54:::R420 [Radeon X800 VE]
0x1002:0x4a68:::R420 [Radeon X800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a69:::R420 [Radeon X800 PRO/GTO] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a6a:::R420 [Radeon X800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a6b:::R420 [Radeon X800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a6c:::R420 [Radeon X800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a6d:::R420GL [FireGL X3-256] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a6f:::R420 [Radeon X800 SE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a70:::R420 [X800XT-PE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4a74:::R420 [Radeon X800 VE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4b48:::R481 [Radeon X850 Consumer]
0x1002:0x4b49:::R480 [Radeon X850XT]
0x1002:0x4b4a:::R480 [Radeon X850 SE] (AGP)
0x1002:0x4b4b:::R480 [Radeon X850Pro]
0x1002:0x4b4c:::R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE]
0x1002:0x4b69:::R480 [Radeon X850XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4b6a:::R481 [Radeon X850 SE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4b6b:::R480 [Radeon X850Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4b6c:::R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4c42:::[3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133]
0x1002:0x4c44:::[3D Rage LT Pro AGP-66]
0x1002:0x4c45:::[Rage Mobility M3 AGP]
0x1002:0x4c46:::[Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x4c47:::[3D Rage LT-G 215LG]
0x1002:0x4c49:::[3D Rage LT Pro]
0x1002:0x4c4d:::[Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x4c4e:::[Rage Mobility L AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x4c50:::[3D Rage LT Pro]
0x1002:0x4c51:::[3D Rage LT Pro]
0x1002:0x4c52:::[Rage Mobility P/M]
0x1002:0x4c53:::[Rage Mobility L]
0x1002:0x4c54:::264LT [Mach64 LT]
0x1002:0x4c57:::M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]
0x1002:0x4c58:::RV200 LX [Mobility FireGL 7800 M7]
0x1002:0x4c59:::[Radeon Mobility M6 LY]
0x1002:0x4c5a:::[Radeon Mobility M6 LZ]
0x1002:0x4c64:::RV250 Ld [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]
0x1002:0x4c65:::RV250 Le [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]
0x1002:0x4c66:::RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]
0x1002:0x4c67:::RV250 Lg [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]
0x1002:0x4c6e:::RV250 Ln [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4d46:::[Rage Mobility M4 AGP]
0x1002:0x4d4c:::[Rage Mobility M4 AGP]
0x1002:0x4e44:::R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro]
0x1002:0x4e45:::R300 NE [Radeon 9500 Pro]
0x1002:0x4e46:::R300 NF [Radeon 9600 TX]
0x1002:0x4e47:::R300 NG [FireGL X1]
0x1002:0x4e48:::R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]
0x1002:0x4e49:::R350 [Radeon 9800]
0x1002:0x4e4a:::R360 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT]
0x1002:0x4e4b:::R350 NK [FireGL X2]
0x1002:0x4e50:::RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
0x1002:0x4e51:::M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600]
0x1002:0x4e52:::RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
0x1002:0x4e53:::M10 NS [Radeon Mobility 9600]
0x1002:0x4e54:::M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2]
0x1002:0x4e56:::M11 NV [FireGL Mobility T2e]
0x1002:0x4e64:::R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e65:::R300 [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e66:::RV350 NF [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e67:::R300 [FireGL X1] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e68:::R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e69:::R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e6a:::RV350 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e6b:::R350GL [FireGL X2-256/X2-256t] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4e71:::M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x4f72:::RV250 [Radeon 9000 Series]
0x1002:0x4f73:::RV250 [Radeon 9000 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5041:::[Rage 128 PA/PRO]
0x1002:0x5042:::[Rage 128 PB/PRO AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x5043:::[Rage 128 PC/PRO AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x5044:::[Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS]
0x1002:0x5045:::[Rage 128 PE/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5046:::[Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5047:::[Rage 128 PG/PRO]
0x1002:0x5048:::[Rage 128 PH/PRO AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x5049:::[Rage 128 PI/PRO AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x504a:::[Rage 128 PJ/PRO TMDS]
0x1002:0x504b:::[Rage 128 PK/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]
0x1002:0x504c:::[Rage 128 PL/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]
0x1002:0x504d:::[Rage 128 PM/PRO]
0x1002:0x504e:::[Rage 128 PN/PRO AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x504f:::[Rage 128 PO/PRO AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x5050:::[Rage 128 PP/PRO TMDS (Xpert 128)]
0x1002:0x5051:::[Rage 128 PQ/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5052:::[Rage 128 PR/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5053:::[Rage 128 PS/PRO]
0x1002:0x5054:::[Rage 128 PT/PRO AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x5055:::[Rage 128 PU/PRO AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x5056:::[Rage 128 PV/PRO TMDS]
0x1002:0x5057:::[Rage 128 PW/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5058:::[Rage 128 PX/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]
0x1002:0x5144:::R100 QD [Radeon 7200]
0x1002:0x5145:::R100 QE [Radeon]
0x1002:0x5146:::R100 QF [Radeon]
0x1002:0x5147:::R100QG [Radeon]
0x1002:0x5148:::R200 QH [Radeon 8500]
0x1002:0x5149:::R200 QI [Radeon]
0x1002:0x514a:::R200 QJ [Radeon]
0x1002:0x514b:::R200 QK [Radeon]
0x1002:0x514c:::R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE]
0x1002:0x514d:::R200 QM [Radeon 9100]
0x1002:0x514e:::R200 QN [Radeon 8500LE]
0x1002:0x514f:::R200 QO [Radeon 8500LE]
0x1002:0x5154:::R200 QT [Radeon 8500]
0x1002:0x5155:::R200 QU [Radeon 9100]
0x1002:0x5157:::RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
0x1002:0x5158:::RV200 QX [Radeon 7500]
0x1002:0x5159:::RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
0x1002:0x515a:::RV100 QZ [Radeon 7000/VE]
0x1002:0x515e:::[ES1000]
0x1002:0x515f:::[ES1000]
0x1002:0x5168:::R200 Qh [Radeon]
0x1002:0x5169:::R200 Qi [Radeon]
0x1002:0x516a:::R200 Qj [Radeon]
0x1002:0x516b:::R200 Qk [Radeon]
0x1002:0x516c:::R200 Ql [Radeon]
0x1002:0x516d:::R200 [Redeon 9100 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5245:::[Rage 128 RE/SG]
0x1002:0x5246:::[Rage 128 RF/SG AGP]
0x1002:0x5247:::[Rage 128 RG]
0x1002:0x524b:::[Rage 128 RK/VR]
0x1002:0x524c:::[Rage 128 RL/VR AGP]
0x1002:0x5345:::[Rage 128 SE/4x]
0x1002:0x5346:::[Rage 128 SF/4x AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x5347:::[Rage 128 SG/4x AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x5348:::[Rage 128 SH]
0x1002:0x534b:::[Rage 128 SK/4x]
0x1002:0x534c:::[Rage 128 SL/4x AGP 2x]
0x1002:0x534d:::[Rage 128 SM/4x AGP 4x]
0x1002:0x534e:::[Rage 128 4x]
0x1002:0x5354:::[Mach 64 VT]
0x1002:0x5446:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF]
0x1002:0x544c:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TL]
0x1002:0x5452:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR]
0x1002:0x5453:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TS]
0x1002:0x5454:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TT]
0x1002:0x5455:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TU]
0x1002:0x5457:::RS200M [Radeon IGP 345M]
0x1002:0x5460:::M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
0x1002:0x5461:::M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
0x1002:0x5462:::M24 [Mobility Radeon X600]
0x1002:0x5464:::M22 [FireGL GL]
0x1002:0x5548:::R423 UH [Radeon X800 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5549:::R423 UI [Radeon X800PRO (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x554a:::R423 UJ [Radeon X800LE (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x554b:::R423 UK [Radeon X800SE (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x554c:::R430 [Radeon X800 XTP (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x554d:::R430 [Radeon X800 XL (PCIe)]
0x1002:0x554e:::R430 [Radeon X800 SE (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x554f:::R430 [Radeon X800 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5550:::R423 [FireGL V7100]
0x1002:0x5551:::R423 [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5552:::R423 UR [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5554:::R423 UT [FireGL V7100 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5555:::R430 [GL PRO]
0x1002:0x5568:::R423 [Radeon X800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5569:::R423 UI [Radeon X800PRO (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x556a:::R423 [Radeon X800 XT PE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x556b:::R423 UK [Radeon X800 SE (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x556d:::R430 [Radeon X800 XL (PCIe)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x556e:::R430 [Radeon X800 GT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x556f:::R430 [Radeon X800] (PCIE) (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5570:::R423GL [FireGL V7100] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5571:::R423GL-SE [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x564a:::M26 [Mobility FireGL V5000]
0x1002:0x564b:::M26 [Mobility FireGL V5000]
0x1002:0x564f:::M26 [Radeon Mobility X700 XL (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5652:::M26 [Radeon Mobility X700]
0x1002:0x5653:::[Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5654:::264VT [Mach64 VT]
0x1002:0x5655:::264VT3 [Mach64 VT3]
0x1002:0x5656:::264VT4 [Mach64 VT4]
0x1002:0x5657:::RV410 [Radeon X550/X700 Series]
0x1002:0x5673:::M26 [Mobility / Radeon X700] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5677:::RV410 [Radeon X550/X700 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5834:::[Radeon 9100 IGP]
0x1002:0x5835:::RS300M [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP] AGP
0x1002:0x5854:::RS480 [Radeon Xpress Series]
0x1002:0x5874:::RS482 [Radeon Xpress Series]
0x1002:0x5940:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5941:::RV280 [Radeon 9200] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5944:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE (PCI)]
0x1002:0x5954:::RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
0x1002:0x5955:::[Radeon Xpress 200M 5955 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5960:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]
0x1002:0x5961:::RV280 [Radeon 9200]
0x1002:0x5962:::RV280 [Radeon 9200]
0x1002:0x5964:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]
0x1002:0x5965:::RV280 [FireMV 2200 PCI]
0x1002:0x5969:::[ES1000]
0x1002:0x5974:::RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]
0x1002:0x5975:::RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
0x1002:0x5a41:::RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200]
0x1002:0x5a42:::RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
0x1002:0x5a43:::RS400 [Radeon Xpress Series]
0x1002:0x5a61:::RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
0x1002:0x5a62:::RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
0x1002:0x5a63:::RC410 [Radeon Xpress Series]
0x1002:0x5b60:::RV370 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5b62:::RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5b63:::RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]
0x1002:0x5b64:::RV370 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5b65:::RV370 [FireGL D1100 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5b66:::RV370X []
0x1002:0x5b70:::RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
0x1002:0x5b72:::RV380 [Radeon X600]
0x1002:0x5b73:::RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5b74:::RV370 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5b75:::RV370 [FireGL D1100 (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5c61:::M9+ [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)]
0x1002:0x5c63:::M9+ [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)]
0x1002:0x5d44:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5d45:::RV280 [FireMV 2200 PCI] (secondary)
0x1002:0x5d48:::M28 [Radeon Mobility X800XT]
0x1002:0x5d49:::M28 [Mobility FireGL V5100]
0x1002:0x5d4a:::[Mobility Radeon X800]
0x1002:0x5d4c:::[Radeon X850 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d4d:::R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d4e:::R480 [Radeon X850 SE (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d4f:::R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d50:::R480 [FireGL V7200 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d51:::R480 [GL 12P]
0x1002:0x5d52:::R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCIE)] (Primary)
0x1002:0x5d57:::R423 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5d6d:::R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5d6f:::R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5d70:::R480GL [FireGL V7200] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5d72:::R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5d77:::R423 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e48:::RV410 [FireGL V5000]
0x1002:0x5e49:::RV410 [FireGL V3300]
0x1002:0x5e4a:::RV410 [Radeon X700XT]
0x1002:0x5e4b:::RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5e4c:::RV410 [Radeon X700SE]
0x1002:0x5e4d:::RV410 [Radeon X700 (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x5e4f:::RV410 [Radeon X700]
0x1002:0x5e68:::RV410GL [FireGL V5000] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e6a:::RV410 [Radeon X700 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e6b:::RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e6c:::RV410 [Radeon X700 SE] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e6d:::RV410 [Radeon X700 (PCIE)] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5e6f:::RV410 [Radeon X700/X550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x5f57:::R423 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)]
0x1002:0x6600:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8600/8700M Series]
0x1002:0x6601:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8500/8700M Series]
0x1002:0x6602:1:5:Mars []
0x1002:0x6603:1:5:Mars []
0x1002:0x6604:1:5:Mars XT [Radeon R7 M265 Series]
0x1002:0x6605:1:5:Mars Pro [Radeon R7 M260 Series]
0x1002:0x6606:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8790M]
0x1002:0x6607:1:5:Mars LE [Radeon HD 8530M / R5 M240]
0x1002:0x6608:1:5:Oland GL [FirePro W2100]
0x1002:0x6610:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 200 Series/HD 8670]
0x1002:0x6611:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 240/HD8570]
0x1002:0x6613:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 200 Series]
0x1002:0x6620:1:5:Mars []
0x1002:0x6621:1:5:Mars []
0x1002:0x6623:1:5:Mars []
0x1002:0x6631:1:5:Oland []
0x1002:0x6640:1:5:Curacao Pro [Radeon HD 8950]
0x1002:0x6641:1:5:Saturn PRO [Radeon HD 8930M]
0x1002:0x6646:1:5:Saturn XT [Radeon R9 M280X]
0x1002:0x6647:1:5:Venus XT [Radeon R9 M270X]
0x1002:0x6649:1:5:Bonaire [FirePro W5100]
0x1002:0x6650:1:5:Bonaire []
0x1002:0x6651:1:5:Bonaire []
0x1002:0x6658:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 200 Series]
0x1002:0x665c:1:5:Bonaire XT [Radeon HD 7790]
0x1002:0x665d:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R7 200 Series]
0x1002:0x665f:1:5:Bonaire [Radeon R7/R6 360 Series]
0x1002:0x6660:1:5:Sun [Radeon HD 8600M Series]
0x1002:0x6663:1:5:Solar System [Radeon HD 8500M]
0x1002:0x6664:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R5 M200 Series]
0x1002:0x6665:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R5 M230 Series]
0x1002:0x6667:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R5 M200 Series]
0x1002:0x666f:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8500M]
0x1002:0x6670:1:5:Hainan []
0x1002:0x6700:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6701:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6702:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6703:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6704:1:4:Cayman [FirePro V7900 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6705:1:4:Cayman GL PRO [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6706:1:4:Cayman GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6707:1:4:Cayman [FirePro V5900 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6708:1:4:Cayman GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6709:1:4:Cayman GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6718:1:4:Cayman XT [Radeon HD 6900 Series]
0x1002:0x6719:1:4:Cayman PRO [Radeon 6900 Series]
0x1002:0x671c:1:4:Antilles [Radeon HD 6990]
0x1002:0x671d:1:4:Antilles [Radeon HD 6990]
0x1002:0x671f:1:4:Cayman [Radeon HD 6900 Series]
0x1002:0x6720:1:4:Whistler XT [Radeon HD 6970M]
0x1002:0x6721:1:4:Blackcomb [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6722:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6723:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6724:1:4:Blackcomb [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6725:1:4:Blackcomb [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6726:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6727:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6728:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6729:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6738:1:4:Barts XT [Radeon HD 6800 Series]
0x1002:0x6739:1:4:Barts PRO [Radeon HD 6800 Series]
0x1002:0x673e:1:4:Barts LE [Radeon HD 6700 Series]
0x1002:0x6740:1:4:Whistler XT [Radeon HD 6770M Series]
0x1002:0x6741:1:4:Whistler [Radeon HD 6600M Series]
0x1002:0x6742:1:4:Whistler LE [Radeon HD 6500/7500/8500]
0x1002:0x6743:1:4:WHISTLER [Radeon E6760]
0x1002:0x6744:1:4:Whistler [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6745:1:4:Whistler []
0x1002:0x6746:1:4:Turks GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6747:1:4:Turks GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6748:1:4:Turks GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6749:1:4:Turks [FirePro V4900 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x674a:1:4:Turks [FirePro V3900 (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x6750:1:4:Turks [Radeon HD 6500 series]
0x1002:0x6751:1:5:Turks [Radeon HD 7600A Series]
0x1002:0x6758:1:4:Whistler [Radeon HD 6600 Series]
0x1002:0x6759:1:4:Turks [Radeon HD 6570/7570/8570]
0x1002:0x675b:1:5:Turks [Radeon HD 7670]
0x1002:0x675d:1:5:Turks [Radeon HD 7570/8550]
0x1002:0x675f:1:4:[Radeon HD 6510/7510/8510]
0x1002:0x6760:1:4:Seymour [Radeon HD 6470M]
0x1002:0x6761:1:4:Seymour [Radeon HD 6430M]
0x1002:0x6762:1:4:Caicos GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6763:1:4:Seymour [Radoen E6460]
0x1002:0x6764:1:4:Seymour [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6765:1:4:Seymour [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]
0x1002:0x6766:1:4:Caicos []
0x1002:0x6767:1:4:Caicos []
0x1002:0x6768:1:4:Caicos []
0x1002:0x6770:1:4:Caicos[Radeon HD 6400 Series]
0x1002:0x6771:1:4:Caicos [Radeon R5 235X/HD 8490]
0x1002:0x6772:1:5:Caicos [Radeon HD 7400A Series]
0x1002:0x6778:1:5:Caicos [Radeon R5 235/HD 8470]
0x1002:0x6779:1:4:Caicos [AMD RADEON HD 6450]
0x1002:0x677b:1:5:Caicos [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
0x1002:0x6780:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6784:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6788:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro V (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x678a:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro S9000/10000 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6790:1:5:Tahiti []
0x1002:0x6791:1:5:Tahiti []
0x1002:0x6792:1:5:Tahiti []
0x1002:0x6798:1:5:Tahiti XT [Radeon R9 200/HD 7900/8970]
0x1002:0x6799:1:5:New Zealand [Radeon HD 7990]
0x1002:0x679a:1:5:Tahiti PRO [Radeon R9 280/HD 7900/8950]
0x1002:0x679b:1:5:Tahiti [Radeon HD 7900 Series]
0x1002:0x679e:1:5:Tahiti LE [Radeon HD 7800 Series]
0x1002:0x679f:1:5:Tahiti []
0x1002:0x67a0:1:5:Hawaii XT GL [FirePro W9100]
0x1002:0x67a1:1:5:Hawaii GL []
0x1002:0x67a2:1:5:Hawaii GL []
0x1002:0x67a8:1:5:Hawaii []
0x1002:0x67a9:1:5:Hawaii []
0x1002:0x67aa:1:5:Hawaii []
0x1002:0x67b0:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series]
0x1002:0x67b1:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300 Series]
0x1002:0x67b9:1:5:Vesuvius []
0x1002:0x67be:1:5:Hawaii LE []
0x1002:0x6800:1:5:Wimbledon XT [Radeon HD 7970M]
0x1002:0x6801:1:5:Wimbledon []
0x1002:0x6802:1:5:Wimbledon []
0x1002:0x6806:1:5itcairn []
0x1002:0x6808:1:5itcairn [FirePro S7000 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6809:1:5itcairn [FirePro R5000 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6810:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200 Series]
0x1002:0x6811:1:5itcairn []
0x1002:0x6816:1:5itcairn []
0x1002:0x6817:1:5itcairn []
0x1002:0x6818:1:5itcairn [Radeon HD 7800]
0x1002:0x6819:1:5itcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7800 Series]
0x1002:0x6820:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]
0x1002:0x6821:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]
0x1002:0x6822:1:5:xxxx [Radeon E8860]
0x1002:0x6823:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]
0x1002:0x6824:1:5:Chelsea [Radeon HD 7700M Series]
0x1002:0x6825:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7800M Series]
0x1002:0x6826:1:5:Chelsea [Radeon HD 7700M Series]
0x1002:0x6827:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7800M Series]
0x1002:0x6828:1:5:Cape Verde PRO [FirePro W600]
0x1002:0x6829:1:5:Cape Verde []
0x1002:0x682a:1:5:Venus PRO []
0x1002:0x682b:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]
0x1002:0x682c:1:5:Cape Verde GL [FirePro W4100]
0x1002:0x682d:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700M Series]
0x1002:0x682f:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700M Series]
0x1002:0x6830:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7800M Series]
0x1002:0x6831:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700M Series]
0x1002:0x6835:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R7 Series/HD 9000 Series]
0x1002:0x6837:1:5:Cape Verde LE [Radeon HD 7700/8730]
0x1002:0x6838:1:5:Cape Verde []
0x1002:0x6839:1:5:Cape Verde []
0x1002:0x683b:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700 Series]
0x1002:0x683d:1:5:R575A [Radeon R7 250X/HD 7700/8760]
0x1002:0x683f:1:5:R575A [Radeon R7 250/HD 7700]
0x1002:0x6840:1:5:SI Thames [Radeon HD 7600M Series]
0x1002:0x6841:1:5:Thames [Radeon 7500M/7600M Series]
0x1002:0x6842:1:5:Thames LE [Radeon HD 7000M Series]
0x1002:0x6843:1:5:Thames [Radeon HD 7670M]
0x1002:0x6849:1:5:Lombok [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
0x1002:0x684c:1:5itcairn [FirePro V(FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6850:1:5:Lombok GL AIO [Radeon HD 7570]
0x1002:0x6858:1:4:SI Lombok [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
0x1002:0x6859:1:5:Lombok [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
0x1002:0x6880:1:4:Cypress [Radeon Mobility]
0x1002:0x6888:1:4:Cypress [FirePro V8800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x6889:1:4:Cypress [FirePro V7800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x688a:1:4:Cypress XT [FirePro V9800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x688c:1:5:Cypress [FireStream 9370]
0x1002:0x688d:1:5:Cypress [FireStream 9350]
0x1002:0x6898:1:4:Cypress [Radeon HD 5800/6800]
0x1002:0x6899:1:4:Cypress [Radeon HD 5800/6850]
0x1002:0x689b:1:4:EG Cypress [Radeon HD 6800 Series]
0x1002:0x689c:1:4:Hemlock [Radeon HD 5900 Series]
0x1002:0x689d:1:4:Hemlock [Radeon HD 5900 Series]
0x1002:0x689e:1:4:Cypress LE [Radeon HD 5800 Series]
0x1002:0x68a0:1:4:Broadway XT [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]
0x1002:0x68a1:1:4:Broadway Pro [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]
0x1002:0x68a8:1:4:Broadway [Mobility Radeon HD 6800 Series]
0x1002:0x68a9:1:4:Juniper XT [FirePro V5800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x68b0:1:4:EG Broadway XT [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]
0x1002:0x68b8:1:4:Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
0x1002:0x68b9:1:4:Juniper [Radeon HD 5600/5700]
0x1002:0x68ba:1:4:Juniper XT [Radeon HD 6000 Series]
0x1002:0x68be:1:4:Juniper [Radeon HD 5700/6750]
0x1002:0x68bf:1:4:Juniper LE [Radeon HD 6700/6750]
0x1002:0x68c0:1:4:Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
0x1002:0x68c1:1:4:Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
0x1002:0x68c7:1:4inewood [Radeon HD 5570]
0x1002:0x68c8:1:4:Redwood [FirePro V4800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x68c9:1:4:RV830 [FirePro V3800 (FireGL V)]
0x1002:0x68d8:1:4:Redwood [Radeon HD 5690/5730]
0x1002:0x68d9:1:4:Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5630/6510/7570]
0x1002:0x68da:1:4:Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5500/6x90/7570]
0x1002:0x68de:1:4:Redwood []
0x1002:0x68e0:1:4:Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
0x1002:0x68e1:1:4:ManhattanP [Radeon HD 5400/6200/7300/8300]
0x1002:0x68e4:1:4:Robson CE [Radeon HD 6300 Series]
0x1002:0x68e5:1:4:Robson LE [Radeon HD 5400/6350/7350/8350]
0x1002:0x68e8:1:4:Cedar []
0x1002:0x68e9:1:4:Cedar [FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter]
0x1002:0x68f1:1:4:Cedar [FirePro 2460]
0x1002:0x68f2:1:4:Cedar [FirePro 2270]
0x1002:0x68f8:1:4:Cedar [Radeon HD 7300 Series]
0x1002:0x68f9:1:4:Cedar PRO [Radeon HD 5400/6300/7350/8350]
0x1002:0x68fa:1:5:EG Cedar [Radeon HD 7300 Series]
0x1002:0x68fe:1:4:Cedar LE []
0x1002:0x6900:1:5:Mars [Radeon R7 M260/M265/M270]
0x1002:0x6901:1:5:Topaz [Radeon R7 M255/M260/M265]
0x1002:0x6907:1:5:Topaz Pro [Radeon R5 M255]
0x1002:0x6920:1:5:Tonga []
0x1002:0x6921:1:5:Topaz Pro [Radeon R9 M295X]
0x1002:0x6929:1:5:Tonga PRO GL [FirePro Series]
0x1002:0x692b:1:5:Tonga PRO GL [FirePro W7100]
0x1002:0x692f:1:5:Tonga XT GL [FirePro W8100]
0x1002:0x6938:1:5:Amethyst XT [Radeon R9 M295X]
0x1002:0x6939:1:5:Tonga [Radeon R9 200 Series]
0x1002:0x7100:::R520 [Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x7101:::M58 [Mobility / Radeon X1800 XT]
0x1002:0x7102:::M58 [Mobility Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x7103:::M58 [Mobility FireGL V7200]
0x1002:0x7104:::R520GL [FireGL V7200] (Primary)
0x1002:0x7105:::R520 [FireGL]
0x1002:0x7106:::M58 [Mobility FireGL V7100]
0x1002:0x7108:::M58 [Radeon Mobility X1800]
0x1002:0x7109:::R520 [Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x710a:::R520 [Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x710b:::R520 [Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x710c:::R520 [Radeon X1800]
0x1002:0x710e:::R520GL [FireGL V7300]
0x1002:0x710f:::R520GL [FireGL V7350]
0x1002:0x7120:::R520 [Radeon X1800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7124:::R520GL [FireGL V7200] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7125:::R520GL [FireGL V5300] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7128:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7129:::R520 [Radeon X1800] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x712a:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x712b:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x712c:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x712e:::R520GL [FireGL V7300] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x712f:::R520GL ATI FireGL V7350 Secondary
0x1002:0x7140:::RV515 [Radeon X1600]
0x1002:0x7142:::RV515 Pro [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7143:::RV505 [Radeon X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7145:::Radeon Mobility X1400
0x1002:0x7146:::RV515 [Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x7147:::RV505 [Radeon X1550 64-bit]
0x1002:0x7149:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x714a:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x714b:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x714c:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x714d:::RV515 [Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x714e:::RV515LE [Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x7152:::RV515GL [FireGL V3300] (Primary)
0x1002:0x7153:::RV515GL [FireGL V3350]
0x1002:0x715e:::RV515 [Radeon X1300]
0x1002:0x715f:::RV505 CE [Radeon X1550 64-bit]
0x1002:0x7160:::RV515 [Radeon X1600 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7162:::RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7163:::RV505 [Radeon X1550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7166:::RV515 [Radeon X1300] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7167:::RV515 [Radeon X1550 64-bi]t (Secondary)
0x1002:0x716d:::RV515 [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x716e:::RV515LE [Radeon X1300] Secondary
0x1002:0x7172:::RV515GL [FireGL V3300] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7173:::RV515GL [FireGL V3350] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x717e:::RV515 [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x717f:::RV515 ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit Secondary
0x1002:0x7180:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7181:::RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Primary)
0x1002:0x7183:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7186:::RV515 [Radeon Mobility X1450]
0x1002:0x7187:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7188:::M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]
0x1002:0x718a:::[Mobility Radeon X2300]
0x1002:0x718b:::M52 [Mobility / Radeon X1350
0x1002:0x718c:::M62CSP64 [Mobility Radeon X1350]
0x1002:0x718d:::M64CSP128 [Mobility Radeon X1450]
0x1002:0x718f:::RV515PCI [Radeon X1300 Series]
0x1002:0x7193:::RV516 [Radeon X1550 Series]
0x1002:0x7196:::RV516 [Mobility Radeon X1350]
0x1002:0x719b:::[FireMV 2250]
0x1002:0x719f:::RV516LE [Radeon X1550 64-bit]
0x1002:0x71a0:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71a1:::RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71a3:::RV516 [Radeon X1300 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71a7:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71af:::RV515PCI [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71b3:::RV515 [Radeon X1550 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71bb:::[FireMV 2250] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71c0:::RV530 [Radeon X1600]
0x1002:0x71c1:::[Radeon X1650 Pro]
0x1002:0x71c2:::RV530 [Radeon X1600]
0x1002:0x71c3:::RV535 ATI RADEON X1300 Series
0x1002:0x71c4:::M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5200]
0x1002:0x71c5:::M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]
0x1002:0x71c6:::RV530LE [Radeon X1600/X1650 PRO]
0x1002:0x71c7:::RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series]
0x1002:0x71cd:::RV530 [Radeon X1600 Series]
0x1002:0x71ce:::RV530LE [Radeon X1600]
0x1002:0x71d2:::RV530GL [FireGL V3400]
0x1002:0x71d4:::M66GL [ATI Mobility FireGL V5250]
0x1002:0x71d5:::M66-P [Mobility Radeon X1700]
0x1002:0x71d6:::M66-XT [Mobility Radeon X1700]
0x1002:0x71da:::RV530GL [FireGL V5200]
0x1002:0x71de:::RV530LE [Radeon X1600]
0x1002:0x71e0:::RV530 [Radeon X1600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71e1:::Radeon X1650 Pro (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71e2:::RV530 [Radeon X1600] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71e3:::RV535 [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71e6:::RV530LE [Radeon X1650 PRO] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71e7:::RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series]
0x1002:0x71ed:::RV530 [Radeon X1600 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71ee:::RV530 Radeon X1600 Pro / X1300 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71f2:::RV530GL [FireGL V3400] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x71fa:::RV530GL [FireGL V5200] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7205:::1106 S3G [Unichrome IGP KM400/KN400]
0x1002:0x7210:::M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100]
0x1002:0x7211:::M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7240:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7241:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7242:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7243:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7244:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7245:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7246:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7247:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7248:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7249:::R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Primary)
0x1002:0x724a:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x724b:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x724c:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x724d:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x724e:::R580 [AMD Stream Processor]
0x1002:0x724f:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series]
0x1002:0x7260:::R580 [Radeon X1950 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7263:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7264:::R580 [Radeon X1950 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7265:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7266:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7267:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7268:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7269:::R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x726a:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x726b:::R580 [Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x726c:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x726d:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x726e:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x726f:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7280:::RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro]
0x1002:0x7284:::M58 [Mobility Radeon X1900]
0x1002:0x7286:::R580 [Radeon X1950]
0x1002:0x7288:::[Radeon X1950 GT]
0x1002:0x7291:::[Radeon X1650 XT] (Primary)
0x1002:0x7293:::[Radeon X1650 Series]
0x1002:0x72a0:::RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x72a8:::[Radeon X1950 GT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x72b1:::[Radeon X1650 XT] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x72b3:::[Radeon X1650 Series] (Secondary)
0x1002:0x7300:1:5:Fiji XT [Radeon R9 Fury X]
0x1002:0x7834:::[Radeon 9100 PRO IGP]
0x1002:0x7835:::[Mobility Radeon 9200 IGP]
0x1002:0x791e:::RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
0x1002:0x791f:::RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
0x1002:0x7937:::Samsung R25P ATI Technoligies Inc
0x1002:0x793f:::RS600 [Radeon Xpress 1200 Series]
0x1002:0x7941:::RS600 [Radeon Xpress 1200 Series]
0x1002:0x7942:::Radeon Xpress 1250]
0x1002:0x796c:::RS740 []
0x1002:0x796d:::RS740 []
0x1002:0x796e:::[Radeon 2100]
0x1002:0x796f:::RS740 []
0x1002:0x7c37:::RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600 SE]
0x1002:0x8001:::[Rage LT Pro AGP 2X]
0x1002:0x8008:::[Rage XL]
0x1002:0x8086:::[1050 PCI]
0x1002:0x9000:::RV350 [ATI Radeon 9600]
0x1002:0x9094:::RV730 [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
0x1002:0x9400:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 Series]
0x1002:0x9401:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 XT
0x1002:0x9402:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 XT
0x1002:0x9403:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 PRO]
0x1002:0x9405:::R600 [RadeonHD 2900 GT]
0x1002:0x940a:::R600GL [Fire GL V8650]
0x1002:0x940b:::R600GL [Fire GL V8600]
0x1002:0x940f:::R600 [FireGL V7600]
0x1002:0x9440:::RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]
0x1002:0x9441:::R700 [Radeon HD 4870 X2]
0x1002:0x9442:::RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
0x1002:0x9443:::R700 [Radeon HD 4850]
0x1002:0x9444:::RV770 [FirePro V8750 (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x9446:::RV770 [FirePro V7770 (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x9447:::R700 [FirePro V8700 Duo (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x944a:::M98L [Mobility Radeon HD 4850]
0x1002:0x944b:::M98 [Mobility Radeon HD 4850 X2]
0x1002:0x944c:::RV770 LE [Radeon HD 4800 Series]
0x1002:0x944e:::RV770 CE [Radeon HD 4710]
0x1002:0x9450:::RV770 [FireStream 9270]
0x1002:0x9452:::RV770 [FireStream 9250]
0x1002:0x9456:::RV770 [FirePro V8700 (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x945a:::M98 XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4870]
0x1002:0x945b:::RV770 []
0x1002:0x945e:::RV770 []
0x1002:0x9460:::RV790 [Radeon HD 4800 Series]
0x1002:0x9462:::RV790LE [Radeon HD 4800 Series]
0x1002:0x946a:::RV770 [FirePro M7750]
0x1002:0x946b:::RV770 []
0x1002:0x947a:::RV770 []
0x1002:0x947b:::RV770 []
0x1002:0x9480:::M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
0x1002:0x9485:::RV740 Pro [Radeon HD 4770]
0x1002:0x9487:::RV730 [Radeon]
0x1002:0x9488:::M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4670]
0x1002:0x9489:1:4:M96 XT [Mobility FireGL V5725]
0x1002:0x948a:::RV730 []
0x1002:0x948f:::RV730 [Radeon]
0x1002:0x9491:::M96 CSP [Radeon E4690]
0x1002:0x9495:::RV730 Pro [Radeon HD 4600 Series] AGP
0x1002:0x9498:::RV730 Pro [Radeon HD 4650]
0x1002:0x949c:::RV730 [FirePro V7750 (FireGL)]
0x1002:0x949e:::RV370 [FirePro V5700]
0x1002:0x949f:::RV730 [FirePro V5700]
0x1002:0x94a0:::M97 [Mobility Radeon HD 4830]
0x1002:0x94a1:::M97 XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4860]
0x1002:0x94a3:::M97 GL [ATI FirePro M7740]
0x1002:0x94b1:::RV740 [Radeon]
0x1002:0x94b3:::RV740 [Radeon HD 4770]
0x1002:0x94b4:::RV740 LE [ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series]
0x1002:0x94b5:::AA38 [Radeon HD 4650]
0x1002:0x94b9:::RV740 []
0x1002:0x94c0:::RV610 []
0x1002:0x94c1:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT]
0x1002:0x94c3:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
0x1002:0x94c4:::RV610 LE [Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP]
0x1002:0x94c5:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 LE]
0x1002:0x94c6:::RV610 []
0x1002:0x94c7:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2350]
0x1002:0x94c8:::[Radeon HD 2400 XT]
0x1002:0x94c9:::[Mobility Radeon HD 2400]
0x1002:0x94cb:::[Radeon E2400]
0x1002:0x94cc:::RV 610LE [Radeon HD 2400] PCI
0x1002:0x94cd:::RV610 []
0x1002:0x9500:::RV670 []
0x1002:0x9501:::[Radeon HD 3870]
0x1002:0x9504:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3850]
0x1002:0x9505:::RV670 Pro [Radeon HD 3850]
0x1002:0x9506:::M76 [Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2]
0x1002:0x9507:::RV670 [Radeon HD 3850]
0x1002:0x9508:::M88 [XT Mobility Radeon HD 3870]
0x1002:0x9509:::M76 [Mobility RadeonHD 3870 X2]
0x1002:0x950f:::R680 [Radeon HD 3870 x2]
0x1002:0x9511:::RV670 [FireGL 7700]
0x1002:0x9513:::R680 [Radeon HD 3850 X2]
0x1002:0x9515:::RV670 [Radeon HD 3850] AGP
0x1002:0x9517:::RV670 []
0x1002:0x9519:::RV670 [FireStream 9170]
0x1002:0x9540:::RV710 [Radeon HD 4550]
0x1002:0x9541:::RV710 [Radeon]
0x1002:0x9542:::RV710 []
0x1002:0x954e:::RV710 [Radeon]
0x1002:0x954f:::RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
0x1002:0x9552:::M92 LP [Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series]
0x1002:0x9553:::M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
0x1002:0x9555:::M93 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
0x1002:0x9557:::M93 [FirePro RG220]
0x1002:0x9559:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series]
0x1002:0x955f:::M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4330]
0x1002:0x9580:::RV630 []
0x1002:0x9581:::M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
0x1002:0x9583:::M76XT [Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT]
0x1002:0x9586:::RV630 XT [Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP]
0x1002:0x9587:::RV630 Pro [Radeon HD 2600 PRO AGP]
0x1002:0x9588:::RV630 [Radeon HD 2600XT]
0x1002:0x9589:::RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series]
0x1002:0x958a:::[Radeon HD 2600 X2 Series]
0x1002:0x958b:::M76 [Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT Gemini]
0x1002:0x958c:::RV630GL [FireGL v5600]
0x1002:0x958d:::RV630 [FireGL V3600]
0x1002:0x958e:::RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 LE]
0x1002:0x958f:::M76 [Mobility FireGL]
0x1002:0x9590:::RV630 [Radeon HD 3650 Series]
0x1002:0x9591:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3650]
0x1002:0x9593:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3670]
0x1002:0x9595:::M86GL [Mobility FireGL V5700]
0x1002:0x9596:::RV635 Pro [Radeon HD 3650] AGP
0x1002:0x9597:::RV630 [Radeon HD 3600 Series]
0x1002:0x9598:::Mobility [Radeon HD 3600 Series]
0x1002:0x9599:::RV630 [Radeon HD 3600 Series]
0x1002:0x959b:::M86 [Mobility FireGL]
0x1002:0x95c0:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3470]
0x1002:0x95c2:::M72 [Mobility Radeon HD 3430]
0x1002:0x95c4:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
0x1002:0x95c5:::RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
0x1002:0x95c6:::RV620 LE AGP [Radeon HD 3450]
0x1002:0x95c7:::RV620 CE [Radeon HD 3430]
0x1002:0x95c9:::RV620 PCI [Radeon HD 3450]
0x1002:0x95cc:::RV620 [ATI FireGL V3700]
0x1002:0x95cd:::RV620 [FireMV 2450]
0x1002:0x95ce:::RV620 [FirePro 2260]
0x1002:0x95cf:::RV620 [FirePro 2260]
0x1002:0x9610:::[Radeon HD 3200]
0x1002:0x9611:::[Radeon 3100]
0x1002:0x9612:::RS780M/N [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9613:::RS780MC [Radeon HD 3100 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9614:::[Radeon HD 3300 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9615:::RS780E [AMD 780E]
0x1002:0x9616:::760G [Radeon 3000]
0x1002:0x9640:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6550D]
0x1002:0x9641:1:4:BeaverCreek [Mobility Radeon HD 6620G]
0x1002:0x9642:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6370D]
0x1002:0x9643:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6380G]
0x1002:0x9644:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6410D]
0x1002:0x9645:1:4:[Radeon HD 6410D]
0x1002:0x9647:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6520G]
0x1002:0x9648:1:4:AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G
0x1002:0x9649:1:4:AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G
0x1002:0x964a:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D]
0x1002:0x964b:1:4:Sumo []
0x1002:0x964c:1:4:Sumo []
0x1002:0x964e:1:4:Sumo []
0x1002:0x964f:1:4:Sumo []
0x1002:0x9710:::RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
0x1002:0x9711:::RS880 ATI Radeon 4100
0x1002:0x9712:::M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
0x1002:0x9713:::M860G [Mobility Radeon 4100]
0x1002:0x9714:::RS880 [Radeon HD 4290]
0x1002:0x9715:::RS880 [Radeon HD 4250]
0x1002:0x9723:1:4:[Radeon HD 5450]
0x1002:0x9802:1:4:[Radeon HD 6310]
0x1002:0x9803:1:4:[Radeon HD 6310]
0x1002:0x9804:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 6250]
0x1002:0x9805:1:4:[Radeon HD 6250]
0x1002:0x9806:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320]
0x1002:0x9807:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]
0x1002:0x9808:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 7340]
0x1002:0x9809:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 7310]
0x1002:0x980a:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 7290]
0x1002:0x9830:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8400]
0x1002:0x9831:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8400E]
0x1002:0x9832:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8330]
0x1002:0x9833:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8330E]
0x1002:0x9834:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8210]
0x1002:0x9835:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8210E]
0x1002:0x9836:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8280]
0x1002:0x9837:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8280E]
0x1002:0x9838:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8240]
0x1002:0x9839:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8180]
0x1002:0x983a:1:5:Kabini
0x1002:0x983b:1:5:Kabini
0x1002:0x983c:1:5:Kabini
0x1002:0x983d:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8250]
0x1002:0x983e:1:5:Kabini
0x1002:0x983f:1:5:Kabini
0x1002:0x9850:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU A6-6200 R3 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9851:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU A4-6000 R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9852:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU A4-6000 R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9853:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU E2-4000 with R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9854:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU E2-3700 R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9855:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU XX-2450M R3 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9856:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU XX-2200M R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9857:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU XX-2200M R2 Graphics]
0x1002:0x9858:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x9859:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985a:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985b:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985c:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985d:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985e:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x985f:1:5:Mullins
0x1002:0x9874:1:5:Carrizo [Radeon R7/R6/R5 Series]
0x1002:0x9900:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7660G]
0x1002:0x9901:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7660D]
0x1002:0x9903:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7640G]
0x1002:0x9904:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7560D]
0x1002:0x9905:::[FirePro A300 Series]
0x1002:0x9906:::[FirePro A300 Series]
0x1002:0x9907:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7620G]
0x1002:0x9908:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7600G]
0x1002:0x9909:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7500G]
0x1002:0x990a:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7500G]
0x1002:0x990b:1:5:Tinity [Radeon HD 8650G]
0x1002:0x990c:1:5:Oland [Radeon HD 8670D]
0x1002:0x990d:1:5:Tinity [Radeon HD 8550G]
0x1002:0x990e:1:5:Oland [Radeon HD 8570D]
0x1002:0x990f:1:5:Tinity [Radeon HD 8610G]
0x1002:0x9910:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7660G]
0x1002:0x9913:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7640G]
0x1002:0x9917:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7620G]
0x1002:0x9918:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7600G]
0x1002:0x9919:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7500G]
0x1002:0x9990:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]
0x1002:0x9991:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7540D]
0x1002:0x9992:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7420G]
0x1002:0x9993:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7480D]
0x1002:0x9994:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7400G]
0x1002:0x9995:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8450G]
0x1002:0x9996:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8470D]
0x1002:0x9997:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8350G]
0x1002:0x9998:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8730D]
0x1002:0x9999:::R700 [Radeon HD 4600]
0x1002:0x999a:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8410G]
0x1002:0x999b:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8310G]
0x1002:0x999c:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8650D]
0x1002:0x999d:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8550D]
0x1002:0x99a0:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]
0x1002:0x99a2:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7420G]
0x1002:0x99a4:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7400G]
0x10de:0x0005:::RIVA [TNT2 Pro]
0x10de:0x0006:::RIVA [TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
0x10de:0x0008:::NV1 [EDGE 3D]
0x10de:0x0009:::NV1 [EDGE 3D]
0x10de:0x000f:::NV? [Compaq TNT2 Pro]
0x10de:0x0010:::NV2 [Mutara V08]
0x10de:0x0018:::NV3 [Riva 128]
0x10de:0x0019:::NV3 [Riva 128ZX]
0x10de:0x001d:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]
0x10de:0x0020:::NV4 [RIVA TNT]
0x10de:0x0028:::NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro]
0x10de:0x0029:::NV5 [RIVA TNT2 Ultra]
0x10de:0x002a:::NV5 [Riva TNT2]
0x10de:0x002b:::NV5 [Riva TNT2]
0x10de:0x002c:::NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]
0x10de:0x002d:::NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Pro]
0x10de:0x002e:::NV6 [Vanta]
0x10de:0x002f:::NV6 [Vanta]
0x10de:0x0040:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0041:::NV40 [GeForce 6800]
0x10de:0x0042:::NV40.2 [GeForce 6800 LE]
0x10de:0x0043:::NV40.3 [GeForce 6800 XE]
0x10de:0x0044:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 XT]
0x10de:0x0045:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT]
0x10de:0x0046:::NV45 [GeForce 6800 GT]
0x10de:0x0047:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 GS]
0x10de:0x0048:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 XT]
0x10de:0x0049:::NV40GL []
0x10de:0x004d:::NV40GL [Quadro FX 4000]
0x10de:0x004e:::NV40GL [Quadro FX 4000]
0x10de:0x0090:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GTX]
0x10de:0x0091:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GTX]
0x10de:0x0092:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GT]
0x10de:0x0093:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GS]
0x10de:0x0094:::G70 [GeForce 7800SE/XT/LE/LT/ZT]
0x10de:0x0095:::G70 [GeForce 7800 SLI]
0x10de:0x0097:::G70 [GeForce GTS 250]
0x10de:0x0098:::G70 [GeForce Go 7800]
0x10de:0x0099:::G70 [GeForce Go 7800 GTX]
0x10de:0x009c:::G70 [Quadro FX 350M]
0x10de:0x009d:::G70GL [Quadro FX 4500]
0x10de:0x009e:::G70 [G70GL]
0x10de:0x00a0:::NV5 [Aladdin TNT2]
0x10de:0x00a1:::Apple OEM GeForce2 MX
0x10de:0x00c0:::NV41 [GeForce 6800 GS]
0x10de:0x00c1:::NV41.1 [GeForce 6800]
0x10de:0x00c2:::NV41.2 [GeForce 6800 LE]
0x10de:0x00c3:::NV42 [GeForce 6800 XT]
0x10de:0x00c5:::NV41 []
0x10de:0x00c6:::NV41 []
0x10de:0x00c7:::NV41 []
0x10de:0x00c8:::NV41.8 [GeForce Go 6800]
0x10de:0x00c9:::NV41.9 [GeForce Go 6800 Ultra]
0x10de:0x00cc:::NV41 [Quadro FX Go1400]
0x10de:0x00cd:::NV41 [Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI]
0x10de:0x00ce:::NV41GL [Quadro FX 1400]
0x10de:0x00cf:::NV41 []
0x10de:0x00f0:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra]
0x10de:0x00f1:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]
0x10de:0x00f2:::NV43 [GeForce 6600]
0x10de:0x00f3:::NV43 [GeForce 6200]
0x10de:0x00f4:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 LE]
0x10de:0x00f5:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GS]
0x10de:0x00f6:::NV43 [GeForce 6800 GS]
0x10de:0x00f8:::NV45GL [Quadro FX 3400/4400]
0x10de:0x00f9:::NV45 [GeForce 6800 GTO]
0x10de:0x00fa:::NV36 [GeForce PCX 5750]
0x10de:0x00fb:::NV35 [GeForce PCX 5900]
0x10de:0x00fc:::NV37GL [Quadro FX 330/GeForce PCX 5300]
0x10de:0x00fd:::NV37GL [Quadro PCI-E Series]
0x10de:0x00fe:::NV38GL [Quadro FX 1300]
0x10de:0x00ff:::NV18 [GeForce PCX 4300]
0x10de:0x0100:::NV10 [GeForce 256 SDR]
0x10de:0x0101:::NV10DDR [GeForce 256 DDR]
0x10de:0x0102:::NV10 [GeForce 256 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0103:::NV10GL [Quadro]
0x10de:0x0110:::NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
0x10de:0x0111:::NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200]
0x10de:0x0112:::NV11 [GeForce2 Go]
0x10de:0x0113:::NV11GL [Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go]
0x10de:0x0140:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]
0x10de:0x0141:::NV43 [GeForce 6600]
0x10de:0x0142:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 LE]
0x10de:0x0143:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 VE]
0x10de:0x0144:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600]
0x10de:0x0145:::NV43 [GeForce 6610 XL]
0x10de:0x0146:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600TE/6200TE]
0x10de:0x0147:::NV43 [GeForce 6700 XL]
0x10de:0x0148:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600]
0x10de:0x0149:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600 GT]
0x10de:0x014a:::NV43 [Quadro NVS 440]
0x10de:0x014b:::NV43 []
0x10de:0x014c:::NV43 [Quadro FX 540 MXM]
0x10de:0x014d:::NV43GL [Quadro FX 550]
0x10de:0x014e:::NV43GL [Quadro FX 540]
0x10de:0x014f:::NV43 [GeForce 6200]
0x10de:0x0150:::NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]
0x10de:0x0151:::NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti]
0x10de:0x0152:::NV15BR [GeForce2 Ultra, Bladerunner]
0x10de:0x0153:::NV15GL [Quadro2 Pro]
0x10de:0x0160:::NV44 [GeForce 6500]
0x10de:0x0161:::NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)]
0x10de:0x0162:::NV44 [GeForce 6200SE TurboCache (TM)]
0x10de:0x0163:::NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]
0x10de:0x0164:::NV44 [GeForce Go 6200]
0x10de:0x0165:::NV44 [Quadro NVS 285]
0x10de:0x0166:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6400]
0x10de:0x0167:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6200/6400]
0x10de:0x0168:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6200/6400]
0x10de:0x0169:::NV44 [GeForce 6250]
0x10de:0x016a:::NV44 [GeForce 7100 GS]
0x10de:0x016b:::NV44 [NV44GLM]
0x10de:0x016c:::NV44 [NV44GLM]
0x10de:0x016d:::NV44 [NV44GLM]
0x10de:0x016e:::NV44 [NV44GL]
0x10de:0x016f:::NV44 []
0x10de:0x0170:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 460]
0x10de:0x0171:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]
0x10de:0x0172:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]
0x10de:0x0173:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440-SE]
0x10de:0x0174:::NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]
0x10de:0x0175:::NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go]
0x10de:0x0176:::NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M]
0x10de:0x0177:::NV17 [GeForce4 460 Go]
0x10de:0x0178:::NV17GL [Quadro4 550 XGL]
0x10de:0x0179:::NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M]
0x10de:0x017a:::NV17GL [Quadro NVS]
0x10de:0x017b:::NV17GL [Quadro4 550 XGL]
0x10de:0x017c:::NV17GL [Quadro4 500 GoGL]
0x10de:0x017d:::NV17 [GeForce4 410 Go 16M]
0x10de:0x017e:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX]
0x10de:0x017f:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX]
0x10de:0x0181:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]
0x10de:0x0182:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440SE AGP 8x]
0x10de:0x0183:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 420 AGP 8x]
0x10de:0x0184:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX]
0x10de:0x0185:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000]
0x10de:0x0186:::NV18M [GeForce4 448 Go]
0x10de:0x0187:::NV18M [GeForce4 488 Go]
0x10de:0x0188:::NV18GL [Quadro4 580 XGL]
0x10de:0x0189:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX with AGP8X (Mac)]
0x10de:0x018a:::NV18GL [Quadro NVS 280 SD]
0x10de:0x018b:::NV18GL [Quadro4 380 XGL]
0x10de:0x018c:::NV18GL [Quadro NVS 50 PCI]
0x10de:0x018d:::NV18M [GeForce4 448 Go]
0x10de:0x018f:::NV18 []
0x10de:0x0190:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS/GTX]
0x10de:0x0191:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] 1.0
0x10de:0x0192:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]
0x10de:0x0193:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]
0x10de:0x0194:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 Ultra] 1.0
0x10de:0x0197:2:0:G80 [Tesla C870]
0x10de:0x019a:2:0:G80 [NVIDIA G80-875]
0x10de:0x019d:2:0:G80 [Quadro FX 5600]
0x10de:0x019e:2:0:G80 [Quadro FX 4600]
0x10de:0x01a0:::NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics]
0x10de:0x01d0:::G72 [GeForce 7350 LE]
0x10de:0x01d1:::G72 [GeForce 7300 LE]
0x10de:0x01d2:::G72 [GeForce 7550 LE]
0x10de:0x01d3:::G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS]
0x10de:0x01d4:::G72 [GeForce Go 7350]
0x10de:0x01d5:::G72 [GeForce 7300 LE]
0x10de:0x01d6:::G72M [GeForce Go 7200]
0x10de:0x01d7:::G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300]
0x10de:0x01d8:::G72M [GeForce Go 7400]
0x10de:0x01d9:::G72M [GeForce Go 7450]
0x10de:0x01da:::G72M [Quadro NVS 110M]
0x10de:0x01db:::G72M [Quadro NVS 120M]
0x10de:0x01dc:::G72GL [Quadro FX 350M]
0x10de:0x01dd:::G72 [GeForce 7500 LE]
0x10de:0x01de:::G72GL [Quadro FX 350]
0x10de:0x01df:::G71 [GeForce 7300 GS]
0x10de:0x01f0:::C17 [GeForce4 MX IGP]
0x10de:0x0200:::NV20 [GeForce3]
0x10de:0x0201:::NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200]
0x10de:0x0202:::NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 500]
0x10de:0x0203:::NV20DCC [Quadro DCC]
0x10de:0x0210:::NV48 [NV48]
0x10de:0x0211:::NV48 [GeForce 6800]
0x10de:0x0212:::NV48 [GeForce 6800 LE]
0x10de:0x0215:::NV48 [GeForce 6800 GT]
0x10de:0x0218:::NV48 [GeForce 6800 XT]
0x10de:0x0220:::NV44 [NV44]
0x10de:0x0221:::NV44A [GeForce 6200]
0x10de:0x0222:::NV44 [GeForce 6200 A-LE]
0x10de:0x0224:::NV44 []
0x10de:0x0228:::NV44 [NV44M]
0x10de:0x0240:::C51PV [GeForce 6150]
0x10de:0x0241:::C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]
0x10de:0x0242:::C51G [GeForce 6100]
0x10de:0x0244:::C51 [GeForce Go 6150]
0x10de:0x0245:::C51 [Quadro NVS 210S/GeForce 6150LE]
0x10de:0x0247:::C51 [GeForce Go 6100]
0x10de:0x0250:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600]
0x10de:0x0251:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4400]
0x10de:0x0252:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti]
0x10de:0x0253:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]
0x10de:0x0258:::NV25GL [Quadro4 900 XGL]
0x10de:0x0259:::NV25GL [Quadro4 750 XGL]
0x10de:0x025b:::NV25GL [Quadro4 700 XGL]
0x10de:0x0280:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800]
0x10de:0x0281:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]
0x10de:0x0282:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE]
0x10de:0x0286:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x]
0x10de:0x0288:::NV28GL [Quadro4 980 XGL]
0x10de:0x0289:::NV28GL [Quadro4 780 XGL]
0x10de:0x028c:::NV28GLM [Quadro4 Go700]
0x10de:0x0290:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GTX]
0x10de:0x0291:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GT/GTO]
0x10de:0x0292:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GS]
0x10de:0x0293:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GX2]
0x10de:0x0294:::G71 [GeForce 7950 GX2]
0x10de:0x0295:::G71 [GeForce 7950 GT]
0x10de:0x0297:::G71 [GeForce Go 7950 GTX]
0x10de:0x0298:::G71 [GeForce Go 7900 GS]
0x10de:0x0299:::G71 [GeForce Go 7900 GTX]
0x10de:0x029a:::G71 [Quadro FX 2500M]
0x10de:0x029b:::G71 [Quadro FX 1500M]
0x10de:0x029c:::G71 [Quadro FX 5500]
0x10de:0x029d:::G71GL [Quadro FX 3500]
0x10de:0x029e:::G71 [Quadro FX 1500]
0x10de:0x029f:::G70 [Quadro FX 4500 X2]
0x10de:0x02a0:::NV2A [XGPU]
0x10de:0x02e0:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]
0x10de:0x02e1:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GS]
0x10de:0x02e2:::G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]
0x10de:0x02e3:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GS]
0x10de:0x02e4:::G71 [GeForce 7950 GT]
0x10de:0x0300:::NV30 [GeForce FX]
0x10de:0x0301:::NV30 [GeForce FX 5800 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0302:::NV30 [GeForce FX 5800]
0x10de:0x0308:::NV30GL [Quadro FX 2000]
0x10de:0x0309:::NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000]
0x10de:0x030a:::NV30 [ICE FX 2000]
0x10de:0x0311:::NV31 [GeForce FX 5600 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0312:::NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]
0x10de:0x0313:::NV31 []
0x10de:0x0314:::NV31 [GeForce FX 5600XT]
0x10de:0x0316:::NV31M []
0x10de:0x0317:::NV31M Pro []
0x10de:0x0318:::NV31 [NV31GL]
0x10de:0x0319:::NV31 [NV31GL]
0x10de:0x031a:::NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]
0x10de:0x031b:::NV31M [GeForce FX Go5650]
0x10de:0x031c:::NV31 [Quadro FX Go700]
0x10de:0x031d:::NV31GLM []
0x10de:0x031e:::NV31GLM Pro []
0x10de:0x031f:::NV31GLM Pro []
0x10de:0x0320:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
0x10de:0x0321:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0322:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
0x10de:0x0323:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200LE]
0x10de:0x0324:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M]
0x10de:0x0325:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5250]
0x10de:0x0326:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]
0x10de:0x0327:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5100]
0x10de:0x0328:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M]
0x10de:0x0329:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200]
0x10de:0x032a:::NV34GL [Quadro NVS 280 PCI]
0x10de:0x032b:::NV34GL [Quadro FX 500/600 PCI]
0x10de:0x032c:::NV34GLM [GeForce FX Go 5300]
0x10de:0x032d:::NV34 [GeForce FX Go5100]
0x10de:0x032e:::NV34 []
0x10de:0x032f:::NV34GL []
0x10de:0x0330:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0331:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900]
0x10de:0x0332:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]
0x10de:0x0333:::NV38 [GeForce FX 5950 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0334:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900ZT]
0x10de:0x0338:::NV35GL [Quadro FX 3000]
0x10de:0x033f:::NV35GL [Quadro FX 700]
0x10de:0x0341:::NV36.1 [GeForce FX 5700 Ultra]
0x10de:0x0342:::NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700]
0x10de:0x0343:::NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]
0x10de:0x0344:::NV36.4 [GeForce FX 5700VE]
0x10de:0x0345:::NV36.5 []
0x10de:0x0347:::NV36 [GeForce FX Go5700]
0x10de:0x0348:::NV36 [GeForce FX Go5700]
0x10de:0x0349:::NV36M Pro []
0x10de:0x034b:::NV36MAP []
0x10de:0x034c:::NV36 [Quadro FX Go1000]
0x10de:0x034d:::NV36 []
0x10de:0x034e:::NV36GL [Quadro FX 1100]
0x10de:0x034f:::NV36GL []
0x10de:0x038b:::G73 [GeForce 7650 GS]
0x10de:0x0390:::G73 [GeForce 7650 GS]
0x10de:0x0391:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]
0x10de:0x0392:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GS]
0x10de:0x0393:::G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]
0x10de:0x0394:::G73 [GeForce 7600 LE]
0x10de:0x0395:::G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]
0x10de:0x0396:::G73 []
0x10de:0x0397:::G73 [GeForce Go 7700]
0x10de:0x0398:::G73 [GeForce Go 7600]
0x10de:0x0399:::G73 [GeForce Go 7600 GT]
0x10de:0x039a:::G73M [Quadro NVS 300M]
0x10de:0x039b:::G73 [GeForce Go 7900 SE]
0x10de:0x039c:::G73 [Quadro FX 550M]
0x10de:0x039d:::G73 []
0x10de:0x039e:::G73GL [Quadro FX 560]
0x10de:0x039f:::??? []
0x10de:0x0400:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GTS]
0x10de:0x0401:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]
0x10de:0x0402:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]
0x10de:0x0403:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GS]
0x10de:0x0404:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8400 GS]
0x10de:0x0405:2:1:G84 [GeForce 9500M GS]
0x10de:0x0406:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8300 GS]
0x10de:0x0407:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600M GT]
0x10de:0x0408:2:1:G84 [GeForce 9650M GS]
0x10de:0x0409:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8700M GT]
0x10de:0x040a:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 370]
0x10de:0x040b:2:1:G84M [Quadro NVS 320M]
0x10de:0x040c:2:1:G84M [Quadro FX 570M]
0x10de:0x040d:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 1600M]
0x10de:0x040e:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 570]
0x10de:0x040f:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 1700]
0x10de:0x0410:2:0:G92 [GeForce GT 330] 1.0
0x10de:0x0412:::[NX7300GT-TD256EH]
0x10de:0x0414:2:0:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
0x10de:0x0420:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400 SE]
0x10de:0x0421:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8500 GT]
0x10de:0x0422:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400 GS]
0x10de:0x0423:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8300 GS]
0x10de:0x0424:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400 GS]
0x10de:0x0425:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8600M GS]
0x10de:0x0426:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400M GT]
0x10de:0x0427:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400M GS]
0x10de:0x0428:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400M G]
0x10de:0x0429:2:1:G84M [Quadro NVS 140M]
0x10de:0x042a:2:1:G86M [Quadro NVS 130M]
0x10de:0x042b:2:1:G86M [Quadro NVS 135M]
0x10de:0x042c:2:1:G86 [GeForce 9400 GT]
0x10de:0x042d:2:1:G86M [Quadro FX 360M]
0x10de:0x042e:2:1:G86 [GeForce 9300M G]
0x10de:0x042f:2:1:G86 [Quadro NVS 290]
0x10de:0x0523:::[GeForce 9400GT]
0x10de:0x05e0:2:1:GT200b [GeForce GTX 295]
0x10de:0x05e1:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 280]
0x10de:0x05e2:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]
0x10de:0x05e3:2:1:GT200b [GeForce GTX 285]
0x10de:0x05e4:2:1:GT200 []
0x10de:0x05e5:2:1:GT200 []
0x10de:0x05e6:2:1:GT200b [GeForce GTX 275]
0x10de:0x05e7:2:1:GT200 [Tesla C1060]
0x10de:0x05e8:2:1:GT200 []
0x10de:0x05e9:2:1:GT200 []
0x10de:0x05ea:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]
0x10de:0x05eb:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 295]
0x10de:0x05ed:2:1:GT200GL [Quadro Plex 2200 D2]
0x10de:0x05f1:2:1:GT200 [GeForece GTX 280]
0x10de:0x05f2:2:1:GT200 [GeForece GTX 260]
0x10de:0x05f8:2:1:GT200GL [Quadro Plex 2200 S4]
0x10de:0x05f9:2:1:GT200GL [Quadro CX]
0x10de:0x05fd:2:0:GT200GL [Quadro FX 5800]
0x10de:0x05fe:2:0:GT200GL [Quadro FX 4800]
0x10de:0x05ff:2:0:GT200GL [Quadro FX 3800]
0x10de:0x0600:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512]
0x10de:0x0601:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
0x10de:0x0602:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]
0x10de:0x0603:2:1:G92 [GeForce GT 230]
0x10de:0x0604:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GX2]
0x10de:0x0605:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
0x10de:0x0606:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GS]
0x10de:0x0607:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTS 240]
0x10de:0x0608:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800M GTX]
0x10de:0x0609:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800M GTS]
0x10de:0x060a:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 280M]
0x10de:0x060b:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800M GT]
0x10de:0x060c:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800M GTX]
0x10de:0x060d:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GS]
0x10de:0x060f:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTX 285M]
0x10de:0x0610:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9600 GSO]
0x10de:0x0611:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]
0x10de:0x0612:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX]
0x10de:0x0613:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX+]
0x10de:0x0614:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
0x10de:0x0615:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTS 250]
0x10de:0x0617:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800M GTX]
0x10de:0x0618:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTX 260M]
0x10de:0x0619:2:1:G92GL [Quadro FX 4700 X2]
0x10de:0x061a:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 3700]
0x10de:0x061b:2:1:G92GL [Quadro VX 200]
0x10de:0x061c::1:G92M [Quadro FX 3600M]
0x10de:0x061d:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 2800M]
0x10de:0x061e:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 3700M]
0x10de:0x061f:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 3800M]
0x10de:0x0620:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800 GT]
0x10de:0x0621:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 230]
0x10de:0x0622:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]
0x10de:0x0623:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GS]
0x10de:0x0624:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT Green Ed]
0x10de:0x0625:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GSO 512]
0x10de:0x0626:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 130]
0x10de:0x0627:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 140]
0x10de:0x0628:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800M GTS]
0x10de:0x062a:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9700M GTS]
0x10de:0x062b:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800M GS]
0x10de:0x062c:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800M GTS]
0x10de:0x062d:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]
0x10de:0x062e:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]
0x10de:0x062f:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800 S]
0x10de:0x0630:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9700 S]
0x10de:0x0631:2:1:G94M [GeForce GTS 160M]
0x10de:0x0632:2:1:G94M [GeForce GTS 150M]
0x10de:0x0633:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 220]
0x10de:0x0635:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GSO]
0x10de:0x0637:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]
0x10de:0x0638:2:1:G94 [Quadro FX 1800]
0x10de:0x063a:2:1:G94M [Quadro FX 2700M]
0x10de:0x063f:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GE]
0x10de:0x0640:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
0x10de:0x0641:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9400 GT]
0x10de:0x0642:2:1:G96 [GeForce 8400 GS]
0x10de:0x0643:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
0x10de:0x0644:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GS]
0x10de:0x0645:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GS]
0x10de:0x0646:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 120]
0x10de:0x0647:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600M GT]
0x10de:0x0648:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600M GS]
0x10de:0x0649:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600M GT]
0x10de:0x064a:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9700M GT]
0x10de:0x064b:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500M G]
0x10de:0x064c:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9650M GT]
0x10de:0x064d:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600 GT]
0x10de:0x064e:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600 GT/9800 GT]
0x10de:0x064f:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600 S]
0x10de:0x0651:2:1:G96 [GeForce G 110M]
0x10de:0x0652:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 130M]
0x10de:0x0653:2:1:G96M [GeForce GT 120M]
0x10de:0x0654:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 220M]
0x10de:0x0655:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 120]
0x10de:0x0656:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9650 S]
0x10de:0x0658:2:1:G96 [Quadro FX 380]
0x10de:0x0659:2:1:G96 [Quadro FX 580]
0x10de:0x065a:2:1:G96 [Quadro FX 1700M]
0x10de:0x065b:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9400 GT]
0x10de:0x065c:2:1:G96M [Quadro FX 770M]
0x10de:0x065d:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GA/9600 GT/GTS 250]
0x10de:0x065f:2:1:G96 [GeForce G210]
0x10de:0x066d:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400GS]
0x10de:0x06c0:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 480]
0x10de:0x06c4:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 465]
0x10de:0x06ca:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 480M]
0x10de:0x06cb:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 480]
0x10de:0x06cd:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 470]
0x10de:0x06d1:2:2:GF100 [Tesla C2050 / C2070]
0x10de:0x06d2:2:2:GF100 [M2070]
0x10de:0x06d8:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 6000]
0x10de:0x06d9:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 5000]
0x10de:0x06da:2:2:GF104GLM [Quadro 5000M]
0x10de:0x06dc:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 6000]
0x10de:0x06dd:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 4000]
0x10de:0x06de:2:2:GF100 [Tesla S2050]
0x10de:0x06df:2:2:GF100 [M2070Q]
0x10de:0x06e0:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 GE]
0x10de:0x06e1:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 GS]
0x10de:0x06e2:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400]
0x10de:0x06e3:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8300 GS]
0x10de:0x06e4:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400 GS]
0x10de:0x06e5:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300M GS]
0x10de:0x06e6:2:1:G98 [GeForce G100]
0x10de:0x06e7:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 SE]
0x10de:0x06e8:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9200M GS]
0x10de:0x06e9:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300M GS]
0x10de:0x06ea:2:1:G86M [Quadro NVS 150M]
0x10de:0x06eb:2:1:G98M [Quadro NVS 160M]
0x10de:0x06ec:2:1:G98M [GeForce G 105M]
0x10de:0x06ed:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9600 GT/9800 GT]
0x10de:0x06ee:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9600 GT/9800 GT]
0x10de:0x06ef:2:1:G98M [GeForce G 103M]
0x10de:0x06f1:2:1:G98 [GeForce G105M]
0x10de:0x06f8:2:1:G98 [Quadro NVS 420]
0x10de:0x06f9:2:1:G98 [Quadro FX 370 LP]
0x10de:0x06fa:2:1:G98 [Quadro NVS 450]
0x10de:0x06fb:2:1:G98 [Quadro FX 370M]
0x10de:0x06fd:2:1:G98 [Quadro NVS 295]
0x10de:0x06ff:2:1:G98 [HICx16 + Graphics]
0x10de:0x0840:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200M]
0x10de:0x0844:2:0:C77 [GeForce 9100M G]
0x10de:0x0845:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200M G]
0x10de:0x0846:2:0:C77 [GeForce 9200]
0x10de:0x0847:2:0:C78 [GeForce 9100]
0x10de:0x0848:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8300]
0x10de:0x0849:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200]
0x10de:0x084a:2:0:MCP78 [nForce 730a] Blacklist
0x10de:0x084b:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200]
0x10de:0x084c:2:0:MCP82 [nForce 980a/780a] Blacklist
0x10de:0x084d:2:2:GF110 [Tesla M2070-Q Dual-Slot]
0x10de:0x084f:2:0:MCP78S [GeForce 8100/nForce 720a] Blacklist
0x10de:0x0860:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9300]
0x10de:0x0861:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]
0x10de:0x0862:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M G]
0x10de:0x0863:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M]
0x10de:0x0864:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9300]
0x10de:0x0865:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9300]
0x10de:0x0866:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M G]
0x10de:0x0867:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]
0x10de:0x0868:2:0:[nForce 760i SLI] Blacklist
0x10de:0x0869:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]
0x10de:0x086a:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]
0x10de:0x086c:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300/nForce 730i]
0x10de:0x086d:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9200]
0x10de:0x086e:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9100M G]
0x10de:0x086f:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9200M G]
0x10de:0x0870:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M]
0x10de:0x0871:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9200]
0x10de:0x0872:2:0:C79 [GeForce G102M]
0x10de:0x0873:2:0:C79 [GeForce G102M]
0x10de:0x0874:2:1:C79 [ION]
0x10de:0x0876:2:1:ION [GeForce 9400M]
0x10de:0x087a:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]
0x10de:0x087d:2:0:C?? [ION]
0x10de:0x087e:2:0:C?? [ION LE]
0x10de:0x087f:2:0:C?? [ION LE]
0x10de:0x08a0:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]
0x10de:0x08a2:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]
0x10de:0x08a3:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]
0x10de:0x08a4:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]
0x10de:0x08a5:2:1:G84 [GeForce 320M]
0x10de:0x08b1:2:1:[GeForce 300M]
0x10de:0x08b2:2:1:[GeForce 300M]
0x10de:0x08b3:2:1:[GeForce 300M]
0x10de:0x0a20:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 220]
0x10de:0x0a21:2:1:GT216M [GeForce GT 330M]
0x10de:0x0a22:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 315]
0x10de:0x0a23:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 210]
0x10de:0x0a26:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 405]
0x10de:0x0a27:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 405]
0x10de:0x0a28:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 230M]
0x10de:0x0a29:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 330M]
0x10de:0x0a2a:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 230M]
0x10de:0x0a2b:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 330M]
0x10de:0x0a2c:2:1:GT216 [NVS 5100M]
0x10de:0x0a2d:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 320M]
0x10de:0x0a30:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 505]
0x10de:0x0a32:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 415]
0x10de:0x0a34:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 240M]
0x10de:0x0a35:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 325M]
0x10de:0x0a38:2:1:GT216GL [Quadro 400]
0x10de:0x0a3c:2:1:GT216 [Quadro FX 880M]
0x10de:0x0a60:2:1:GT218 [GeForce G210]
0x10de:0x0a61:2:1:GT218 [NVS 2100]
0x10de:0x0a62:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 205]
0x10de:0x0a63:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310]
0x10de:0x0a64:2:1:GT218 [ION]
0x10de:0x0a65:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 210]
0x10de:0x0a66:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310]
0x10de:0x0a67:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 315]
0x10de:0x0a68:2:1:G98M [GeForce G105M]
0x10de:0x0a69:2:1:G98M [GeForce G105M]
0x10de:0x0a6a:2:1:GT218 [NVS 2100M]
0x10de:0x0a6c:2:1:GT218 [NVS 3100M]
0x10de:0x0a6e:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 305M]
0x10de:0x0a6f:2:1:GT218 [ION]
0x10de:0x0a70:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310M]
0x10de:0x0a71:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 305M]
0x10de:0x0a72:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310M]
0x10de:0x0a73:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 305M]
0x10de:0x0a74:2:1:GT218 [GeForce G210M]
0x10de:0x0a75:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310M]
0x10de:0x0a76:2:1:GT??? [ION]
0x10de:0x0a78:2:1:GT218GL [Quadro FX 380 LP]
0x10de:0x0a7a:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 405]
0x10de:0x0a7b:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 505]
0x10de:0x0a7c:2:1:GT218 [Quadro FX 380M]
0x10de:0x0ca0:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 330]
0x10de:0x0ca2:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 320]
0x10de:0x0ca3:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 240]
0x10de:0x0ca4:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 340]
0x10de:0x0ca5:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 220]
0x10de:0x0ca7:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 330]
0x10de:0x0ca8:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 260M]
0x10de:0x0ca9:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 250M]
0x10de:0x0cac:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 220]
0x10de:0x0caf:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 335M]
0x10de:0x0cb0:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 350M]
0x10de:0x0cb1:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 360M]
0x10de:0x0cbc:2:1:GT215 [Quadro FX 1800M]
0x10de:0x0dc0:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 440]
0x10de:0x0dc4:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]
0x10de:0x0dc5:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]
0x10de:0x0dc6:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]
0x10de:0x0dcd:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]
0x10de:0x0dce:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]
0x10de:0x0dd1:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTX 460M]
0x10de:0x0dd2:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 445M]
0x10de:0x0dd3:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 445M]
0x10de:0x0dd6:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 550M]
0x10de:0x0dd8:2:2:GF106GL [Quadro 2000]
0x10de:0x0dda:2:2:GF106 [Quadro 2000M]
0x10de:0x0dde:2:2:GF106 [ES]
0x10de:0x0ddf:2:2:GF106 [INT]
0x10de:0x0de0:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 440]
0x10de:0x0de1:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 430]
0x10de:0x0de2:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 420]
0x10de:0x0de3:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 635M]
0x10de:0x0de4:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 520]
0x10de:0x0de5:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 530]
0x10de:0x0de7:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 610]
0x10de:0x0de8:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 620M]
0x10de:0x0de9:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 630M]
0x10de:0x0dea:2:2:GF108 [GeForce 610M]
0x10de:0x0deb:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 555M]
0x10de:0x0dec:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 525M]
0x10de:0x0ded:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 520M]
0x10de:0x0dee:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 415M]
0x10de:0x0def:2:2:GF108 [NVS 5400M]
0x10de:0x0df0:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 425M]
0x10de:0x0df1:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 420M]
0x10de:0x0df2:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 435M]
0x10de:0x0df3:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 420M]
0x10de:0x0df4:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M SDDR3]
0x10de:0x0df5:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 525M]
0x10de:0x0df6:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 550M]
0x10de:0x0df7:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 520M]
0x10de:0x0df8:2:2:GF108 [Quadro 600]
0x10de:0x0df9:2:2:GF108 [Quadro 500M]
0x10de:0x0dfa:2:2:GF108 [Quadro 1000M]
0x10de:0x0dfc:2:2:GF108 [NVS 5200M]
0x10de:0x0dfe:2:2:GF108 [ES]
0x10de:0x0dff:2:2:GF108 [INT]
0x10de:0x0e22:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]
0x10de:0x0e23:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460 SE]
0x10de:0x0e24:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]
0x10de:0x0e28:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]
0x10de:0x0e30:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 470M]
0x10de:0x0e31:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 485M]
0x10de:0x0e38:2:2:GF104GL [GeForce ???]
0x10de:0x0e3a:2:2:GF104 [Quadro 3000M]
0x10de:0x0e3b:2:2:GF104 [Quadro 4000M]
0x10de:0x0e3e:2:2:GF104 [ES]
0x10de:0x0e3f:2:2:GF104 [INT]
0x10de:0x0f00:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 630]
0x10de:0x0f01:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 620]
0x10de:0x0f02:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 730]
0x10de:0x0f08:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 740]
0x10de:0x0fc0:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GT 640]
0x10de:0x0fc1:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640]
0x10de:0x0fc2:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 630]
0x10de:0x0fc6:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 650]
0x10de:0x0fc8:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 740]
0x10de:0x0fc9:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730]
0x10de:0x0fcd:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 755M]
0x10de:0x0fce:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M LE]
0x10de:0x0fd1:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 650M]
0x10de:0x0fd2:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M]
0x10de:0x0fd3:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M]
0x10de:0x0fd4:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 660M]
0x10de:0x0fd5:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 650M]
0x10de:0x0fd8:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M]
0x10de:0x0fd9:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 645M]
0x10de:0x0fdb:2:3:GK107 [GeForce ESP-A1]
0x10de:0x0fdf:2:3:GKxxx [GeForce GT 740M]
0x10de:0x0fe0:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GTX 660M]
0x10de:0x0fe1:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730M]
0x10de:0x0fe2:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 745M]
0x10de:0x0fe3:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 745M]
0x10de:0x0fe4:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 750M]
0x10de:0x0fe5:2:3:GK107 [GeForce K340 USM]
0x10de:0x0fe6:2:3:GK107 [GRID K1 NVS USM]
0x10de:0x0fe7:2:3:GK107GL [GRID K100 vGPU]
0x10de:0x0fe9:2:3:GK107M [GeForce GT 750M Mac Ed]
0x10de:0x0fea:2:3:GK107M [GeForce GT 755M Mac Ed]
0x10de:0x0fec:2:3:GF117 [GeForce 710A]
0x10de:0x0fed:2:3:GF117 [GeForce 820M]
0x10de:0x0fef:2:3:GK107 [GRID K340]
0x10de:0x0ff1:2:3:GK107 [NVS 1000]
0x10de:0x0ff2:2:3:GK107 [VGX K1]
0x10de:0x0ff3:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K420]
0x10de:0x0ff5:2:3:GK107GL [GRID K1 Tesla USM]
0x10de:0x0ff6:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K1100M]
0x10de:0x0ff7:2:3:GK107GL [GRID K140Q vGPU]
0x10de:0x0ff8:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K500M]
0x10de:0x0ff9:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K2000D]
0x10de:0x0ffa:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K600]
0x10de:0x0ffb:2:3:GK107 [Quadro 2100M]
0x10de:0x0ffc:2:3:GK107 [Quadro 1100M]
0x10de:0x0ffd:2:3:GK107 [Quadro NVS 510]
0x10de:0x0ffe:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K2000]
0x10de:0x0fff:2:3:GK107GLM [Quadro 410]
0x10de:0x1001:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan Z]
0x10de:0x1003:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan LE]
0x10de:0x1004:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780]
0x10de:0x1005:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan]
0x10de:0x1006:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]
0x10de:0x1007:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780]
0x10de:0x1008:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]
0x10de:0x100a:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]
0x10de:0x100c:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan Black]
0x10de:0x101e:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20X]
0x10de:0x101f:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20]
0x10de:0x1020:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20x]
0x10de:0x1021:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20Xm]
0x10de:0x1022:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20C]
0x10de:0x1023:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40m]
0x10de:0x1024:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40c]
0x10de:0x1026:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20s]
0x10de:0x1027:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40st]
0x10de:0x1028:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20M]
0x10de:0x1029:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40s]
0x10de:0x102a:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40t]
0x10de:0x102d:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K80]
0x10de:0x102e:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40d]
0x10de:0x103a:2:3:GK110GL [Quadro K6000]
0x10de:0x103c:2:3:GK110 [Quadro K5200]
0x10de:0x1040:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520]
0x10de:0x1042:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 510]
0x10de:0x1048:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 605 OEM]
0x10de:0x1049:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 620]
0x10de:0x104a:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 610]
0x10de:0x104b:2:2:GFxxx [GeForce GT 625 (OEM)]
0x10de:0x104c:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 705]
0x10de:0x104d:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 705]
0x10de:0x1050:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520M]
0x10de:0x1051:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520MX]
0x10de:0x1052:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520M]
0x10de:0x1054:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 410M]
0x10de:0x1055:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 410M]
0x10de:0x1056:2:2:GF108 [Quadro NVS 4200M]
0x10de:0x1057:2:2:GF108 [Quadro NVS 4200M]
0x10de:0x1058:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 610M]
0x10de:0x1059:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 610M]
0x10de:0x105a:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 610M]
0x10de:0x105b:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 705M]
0x10de:0x107c:2:2:GF119 [NVS 315]
0x10de:0x107d:2:2:GF119 [NVS 310]
0x10de:0x1080:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 580]
0x10de:0x1081:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570]
0x10de:0x1082:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]
0x10de:0x1083:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 590]
0x10de:0x1084:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560]
0x10de:0x1086:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570 HD]
0x10de:0x1087:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]
0x10de:0x1088:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 590]
0x10de:0x1089:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 580]
0x10de:0x108b:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 580]
0x10de:0x108e:2:2:GF110GL [Tesla C2090]
0x10de:0x1091:2:2:GF110 [Tesla M2090]
0x10de:0x1094:2:2:GF110 [Tesla M2075 Dual-Slot CPM]
0x10de:0x1096:2:2:GF110 [Tesla C2075 Dual-Slot CPM]
0x10de:0x109a:2:2:GF110GLM [Quadro 5010M]
0x10de:0x109b:2:2:GF100GL [Quadro Plex 7000]
0x10de:0x10c0:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 GS]
0x10de:0x10c3:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400GS]
0x10de:0x10c5:::M116N []
0x10de:0x10d8:2:0:GT218 [NVS 300]
0x10de:0x10de:::NV34 [Riva 128]
0x10de:0x10f0:::NV3 [PCI]
0x10de:0x1112:::Gateway [Solo 9550 GeForce 2 GO 32 MB]
0x10de:0x1140:2:2:GF117 [GeForce 620M/720M/820M]
0x10de:0x1180:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 680]
0x10de:0x1182:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760 Ti]
0x10de:0x1183:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]
0x10de:0x1184:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 770]
0x10de:0x1185:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
0x10de:0x1187:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]
0x10de:0x1188:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 690]
0x10de:0x1189:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 670]
0x10de:0x118a:2:3:GK107 [GRID K520]
0x10de:0x118b:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K2 GeForce USM]
0x10de:0x118c:2:3:GK104 [GRID K2 NVS USM]
0x10de:0x118d:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K200 vGPU]
0x10de:0x118e:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760 (192-bit)]
0x10de:0x118f:2:3:GK104 [Tesla K10]
0x10de:0x1191:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]
0x10de:0x1193:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760 Ti OEM]
0x10de:0x1194:2:3:GK104 [Tesla K8]
0x10de:0x1195:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
0x10de:0x1198:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 880M]
0x10de:0x1199:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 870M]
0x10de:0x119a:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 860M]
0x10de:0x119d:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 775M]
0x10de:0x119e:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 780M]
0x10de:0x119f:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 780M]
0x10de:0x11a0:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 680M]
0x10de:0x11a1:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 670MX]
0x10de:0x11a2:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 675MX]
0x10de:0x11a3:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 680MX]
0x10de:0x11a7:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 675MX]
0x10de:0x11b0:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K240Q/K260Q vGPU]
0x10de:0x11b1:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K2 Tesla USM]
0x10de:0x11b4:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K4200]
0x10de:0x11b6:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K3100M]
0x10de:0x11b7:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K4100M]
0x10de:0x11b8:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K5100M]
0x10de:0x11ba:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K5000]
0x10de:0x11bb:2:3:GK104 [Quadro 4100]
0x10de:0x11bc:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K5000M]
0x10de:0x11bd:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K4000M]
0x10de:0x11be:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K3000M]
0x10de:0x11bf:2:3:GK104GL [VGX K2]
0x10de:0x11c0:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
0x10de:0x11c2:2:3:GK106 [GTX 650 Ti Boost]
0x10de:0x11c3:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti]
0x10de:0x11c4:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 645]
0x10de:0x11c5:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 740]
0x10de:0x11c6:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti]
0x10de:0x11c7:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 760 SE/750 Ti]
0x10de:0x11c8:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650]
0x10de:0x11cb:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GT 740]
0x10de:0x11e0:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GT 770M]
0x10de:0x11e1:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 765M]
0x10de:0x11e2:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 765M]
0x10de:0x11e3:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 760M]
0x10de:0x11fa:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K4000]
0x10de:0x11fc:2:3:GK106 [Quadro K2100M]
0x10de:0x1200:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]
0x10de:0x1201:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560]
0x10de:0x1202:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti OEM]
0x10de:0x1203:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 460 SE v2]
0x10de:0x1205:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 460 v2]
0x10de:0x1206:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTX 555]
0x10de:0x1207:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 645]
0x10de:0x1208:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 SE]
0x10de:0x1210:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 570M]
0x10de:0x1211:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 580M]
0x10de:0x1212:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 675M]
0x10de:0x1213:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 670M]
0x10de:0x1241:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 545]
0x10de:0x1243:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 545]
0x10de:0x1244:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti]
0x10de:0x1245:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTS 450]
0x10de:0x1246:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 550M]
0x10de:0x1247:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]
0x10de:0x1248:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]
0x10de:0x1249:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]
0x10de:0x124b:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640]
0x10de:0x124d:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M (Dell)]
0x10de:0x1251:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTX 560M]
0x10de:0x1280:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 635]
0x10de:0x1281:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 710]
0x10de:0x1282:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 640]
0x10de:0x1284:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 630]
0x10de:0x1286:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 720]
0x10de:0x1287:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730]
0x10de:0x1288:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 720]
0x10de:0x1289:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 710]
0x10de:0x1290:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730M]
0x10de:0x1291:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 735M]
0x10de:0x1292:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 740M]
0x10de:0x1293:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730M]
0x10de:0x1294:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 740M]
0x10de:0x1295:2:2:GF117 [GeForce 710M]
0x10de:0x1296:2:3:GK208 [GeForce 825M]
0x10de:0x1298:2:2:GF117 [GeForce GT 720M]
0x10de:0x1299:2:3:GK208 [GeForce 920M]
0x10de:0x129a:2:2:GF117 [GeForce 910M]
0x10de:0x12a0:2:3:GK208 []
0x10de:0x12b3:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K2200M]
0x10de:0x12b9:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K610M]
0x10de:0x12ba:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K510M]
0x10de:0x1340:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 830M]
0x10de:0x1341:2:4:GM108 [GeForce GT 840M]
0x10de:0x1344:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 845M]
0x10de:0x1346:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 930M]
0x10de:0x1347:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 940M]
0x10de:0x137a:2:4:GM108 [Quadro K620M]
0x10de:0x137d:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 940A]
0x10de:0x1380:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti]
0x10de:0x1381:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750]
0x10de:0x1382:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 745]
0x10de:0x1390:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 845M]
0x10de:0x1391:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 850M]
0x10de:0x1392:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 860M]
0x10de:0x1393:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 840M]
0x10de:0x1398:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 845M]
0x10de:0x139a:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 950M]
0x10de:0x139b:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 960M]
0x10de:0x139c:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 940M]
0x10de:0x13b0:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M2000M]
0x10de:0x13b1:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M1000M]
0x10de:0x13b2:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M600M]
0x10de:0x13b3:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K2200M]
0x10de:0x13ba:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K2200]
0x10de:0x13bb:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K620]
0x10de:0x13bc:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K1200]
0x10de:0x13c0:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980]
0x10de:0x13c2:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970]
0x10de:0x13d7:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980M]
0x10de:0x13d8:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970M]
0x10de:0x13d9:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 965M]
0x10de:0x13f0:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M5000]
0x10de:0x13f1:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M4000]
0x10de:0x13f8:2:5:GM204 [Quadro M5000M]
0x10de:0x13f9:2:5:GM204 [Quadro M4000M]
0x10de:0x13fa:2:5:GM204 [Quadro M3000M]
0x10de:0x1401:2:5:GM206 [GeForce GTX 960]
0x10de:0x1402:2:5:GM206 [GeForce GTX 950]
0x10de:0x1617:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980M]
0x10de:0x1618:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970M]
0x10de:0x1619:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 965M]
0x10de:0x17c2:2:5:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X]
0x10de:0x17c8:2:5:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti]
0x10de:0x17f0:2:5:GM200 [Quadro M6000]
0x10de:0x9490:::Invalid []
0x10de:0x9876:::NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
0x10de:0x98de:::0x9876 0x9876
0x10de:0xdf5a:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT525M]


----------



## hertz9753

The unistall including data and reinstall worked for me yesterday. I didn't work for weeks before that.

I just let it roll and deleted the CPU when it was running.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Try putting this into a file and naming it GPUs.txt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GPUs.txt
> 
> 
> 
> 0x1000:0x0001::0:[GPUs.txt file] Updated 20150825 TB0x1002:0x0002:::[R9600 Pro] (Asus OEM for HP - Primary)0x1002:0x0003:::[R9600 Pro] (Asus OEM for HP - Secondary)0x1002:0x0004:::[Rage Fury Pro]0x1002:0x000a:::[Radeon 7000]0x1002:0x000b:::[Radeon 7000]0x1002:0x000d:::[Radeon X1200]0x1002:0x0014:::[Rage Fury Pro]0x1002:0x001a:::[Radeon 7000]0x1002:0x001c:::[Rage 128 Pro 4XL]0x1002:0x0038:::[Radeon 7000]0x1002:0x0039:::[Radeon 7000]0x1002:0x003a:::R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE]0x1002:0x0061:::[Rage Pro AIW AGP 2X]0x1002:0x0062:::[Rage Pro AIW AGP 2X]0x1002:0x0063:::[Rage Pro AIW AGP 2X]0x1002:0x0068:::[Rage 128 AIW]0x1002:0x0084:::[Xpert 98 AGP 2X] (Mobility)0x1002:0x0087:::[Rage 3D IIC]0x1002:0x0088:::[Xpert 99]0x1002:0x008a:::[Radeon 7000]0x1002:0x00ba:::[Radeon 7000]0x1002:0x010a:::[FireGL 8800 64MB]0x1002:0x0139:::[Radeon 7000]0x1002:0x013a:::[Radeon 8500]0x1002:0x0155:::[IBM Thinkpad A22p]0x1002:0x028a:::[Radeon 7000]0x1002:0x02aa:::[Radeon AIW]0x1002:0x0448:::[Rage Fury]0x1002:0x0502:::[MSI R4850-T2D512]0x1002:0x053a:::[Radeon 7000]0x1002:0x0908:::[XVR-100] (supplied by Sun)0x1002:0x0b12:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x0b13:::[Radeon X1900] (Secondary)0x1002:0x0d02:::[Radeon X1800 CrossFire Edition]0x1002:0x0d03:::[Radeon X1800 CrossFire Edition] (Secondary)0x1002:0x0f2b:::[AIW VE PCI]0x1002:0x1002:::[0F2A1787 0F2A1787]0x1002:0x1043:::RV410 [Mobility / Radeon X700]0x1002:0x1111:::[]0x1002:0x1304:1:5:Kaveri []0x1002:0x1305:1:5:Kaveri []0x1002:0x1306:1:5:Kaveri []0x1002:0x1307:1:5:Kaveri []0x1002:0x1309:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R6/R7]0x1002:0x130a:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5/R6]0x1002:0x130b:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R4]0x1002:0x130c:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]0x1002:0x130d:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R6]0x1002:0x130e:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]0x1002:0x130f:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]0x1002:0x1310:1:5:Kaveri []0x1002:0x1311:1:5:Kaveri []0x1002:0x1313:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]0x1002:0x1315:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]0x1002:0x1316:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]0x1002:0x1318:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R5]0x1002:0x131b:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R4]0x1002:0x131c:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R7]0x1002:0x131d:1:5:Kaveri [Radeon R6]0x1002:0x2000:::[Rage Fury MAXX AGP 4x] (TMDS) (VGA)0x1002:0x2001:::[Rage Fury MAXX AGP 4x] (TMDS) (Extra device?!)0x1002:0x2f72:::[AIW 9200 Series]0x1002:0x3000:::Sapphire [Radeon HD 2900 XT]0x1002:0x3142:::HIS [Radeon HD 2900XT 512MB VIVO PCIe]0x1002:0x3150:::M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]0x1002:0x3151:::M24 [FireMV 2400]0x1002:0x3152:::M22 [Radeon Mobility X300]0x1002:0x3154:::M24GL [Mobility FireGL V3200]0x1002:0x3155:::RV380 [FireMV 2400]0x1002:0x3171:::M24 [FireMV 2400] (Secondary)0x1002:0x3e50:::RV380 0x3e50 [Radeon X600]0x1002:0x3e54:::RV380 0x3e54 [FireGL V3200]0x1002:0x3e70:::RV380 [Radeon X600] (Secondary)0x1002:0x3e74:::RV380GL [FireGL V3200] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4136:::[Radeon IGP 320 M]0x1002:0x4137:::[Radeon IGP330/340/350]0x1002:0x4143:::9550 X10500x1002:0x4144:::R300 AD [Radeon 9500 Pro]0x1002:0x4145:::R300 AE [Radeon 9700 Pro]0x1002:0x4146:::R300 AF [Radeon 9700 Pro]0x1002:0x4147:::R300 AG [FireGL Z1/X1]0x1002:0x4148:::R350 AH [Radeon 9800]0x1002:0x4149:::R350 AI [Radeon 9800]0x1002:0x414a:::R350 AJ [Radeon 9800]0x1002:0x414b:::R350 AK [FireGL X2]0x1002:0x4150:::RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]0x1002:0x4151:::RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600]0x1002:0x4152:::RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]0x1002:0x4153:::RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]0x1002:0x4154:::RV350 AT [FireGL T2]0x1002:0x4155:::RV350 AU [FireGL T2]0x1002:0x4156:::RV350 AV [FireGL T2]0x1002:0x4157:::RV350 AW [FireGL T2]0x1002:0x4158:::68800AX [Mach32]0x1002:0x4164:::R300 AD [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4165:::R300 AE [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4166:::R300 AF [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4167:::R300GL ATI FireGL Z1 Secondary0x1002:0x4168:::Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4169:::R350 ATI RADEON 9500 Secondary0x1002:0x4170:::RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4171:::RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4172:::RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4173:::RV350 AS [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4174:::RV350GL [FireGL T2] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4175:::RV350 [Radeon 9200 pro] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4237:::[Radeon 7000 IGP]0x1002:0x4242:::R200 BB [Radeon AIW 8500DV]0x1002:0x4243:::R200 BC [Radeon AIW 8500]0x1002:0x4336:::[Radeon Mobility U1]0x1002:0x4337:::[Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M]0x1002:0x4354:::215CT [Mach64 CT]0x1002:0x4358:::210888CX [Mach64 CX]0x1002:0x4437:::[Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP]0x1002:0x4554:::210888ET [Mach64 ET]0x1002:0x4654:::[Mach64 VT]0x1002:0x4722:::[AIW 2006 AGP Edition]0x1002:0x4723:::[AIW 2006 AGP Edition] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4742:::[3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X]0x1002:0x4744:::[3D Rage Pro AGP 1X]0x1002:0x4747:::[3D Rage Pro]0x1002:0x4749:::[3D Rage Pro]0x1002:0x474c:::[Rage XC]0x1002:0x474d:::[Rage XL AGP 2X]0x1002:0x474e:::[Rage XC AGP]0x1002:0x474f:::[Rage XL]0x1002:0x4750:::[3D Rage Pro 215GP]0x1002:0x4751:::[3D Rage Pro 215GQ]0x1002:0x4752:::[Rage XL]0x1002:0x4753:::[Rage XC]0x1002:0x4754:::3D Rage I/II 215GT [Mach64 GT]0x1002:0x4755:::3D Rage II+ 215GTB [Mach64 GTB]0x1002:0x4756:::3D Rage IIC 215IIC [Mach64 GT IIC]0x1002:0x4757:::[3D Rage IIC AGP]0x1002:0x4758:::210888GX [Mach64 GX]0x1002:0x4759:::[3D Rage IIC]0x1002:0x475a:::[3D Rage IIC AGP]0x1002:0x4772:::[AIW 9600 XT]0x1002:0x4773:::[AIW 9600 XT] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4964:::RV250 Id [Radeon 9000]0x1002:0x4965:::RV250 Ie [Radeon 9000]0x1002:0x4966:::RV250 If [Radeon 9000]0x1002:0x4967:::RV250 Ig [Radeon 9000]0x1002:0x496e:::RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary)0x1002:0x496f:::RV250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4a48:::R420 JH [Radeon X800]0x1002:0x4a49:::R420 JI [Radeon X800PRO]0x1002:0x4a4a:::R420 JJ [Radeon X800SE]0x1002:0x4a4b:::R420 JK [Radeon X800]0x1002:0x4a4c:::R420 JL [Radeon X800]0x1002:0x4a4d:::R420 JM [FireGL X3]0x1002:0x4a4e:::M18 JN [Radeon Mobility 9800]0x1002:0x4a4f:::R420 [Radeon X800 SE] (AGP)0x1002:0x4a50:::R420 JP [Radeon X800XT]0x1002:0x4a54:::R420 [Radeon X800 VE]0x1002:0x4a68:::R420 [Radeon X800 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4a69:::R420 [Radeon X800 PRO/GTO] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4a6a:::R420 [Radeon X800] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4a6b:::R420 [Radeon X800] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4a6c:::R420 [Radeon X800 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4a6d:::R420GL [FireGL X3-256] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4a6f:::R420 [Radeon X800 SE] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4a70:::R420 [X800XT-PE] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4a74:::R420 [Radeon X800 VE] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4b48:::R481 [Radeon X850 Consumer]0x1002:0x4b49:::R480 [Radeon X850XT]0x1002:0x4b4a:::R480 [Radeon X850 SE] (AGP)0x1002:0x4b4b:::R480 [Radeon X850Pro]0x1002:0x4b4c:::R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE]0x1002:0x4b69:::R480 [Radeon X850XT] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4b6a:::R481 [Radeon X850 SE] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4b6b:::R480 [Radeon X850Pro] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4b6c:::R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4c42:::[3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133]0x1002:0x4c44:::[3D Rage LT Pro AGP-66]0x1002:0x4c45:::[Rage Mobility M3 AGP]0x1002:0x4c46:::[Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x]0x1002:0x4c47:::[3D Rage LT-G 215LG]0x1002:0x4c49:::[3D Rage LT Pro]0x1002:0x4c4d:::[Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x]0x1002:0x4c4e:::[Rage Mobility L AGP 2x]0x1002:0x4c50:::[3D Rage LT Pro]0x1002:0x4c51:::[3D Rage LT Pro]0x1002:0x4c52:::[Rage Mobility P/M]0x1002:0x4c53:::[Rage Mobility L]0x1002:0x4c54:::264LT [Mach64 LT]0x1002:0x4c57:::M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]0x1002:0x4c58:::RV200 LX [Mobility FireGL 7800 M7]0x1002:0x4c59:::[Radeon Mobility M6 LY]0x1002:0x4c5a:::[Radeon Mobility M6 LZ]0x1002:0x4c64:::RV250 Ld [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]0x1002:0x4c65:::RV250 Le [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]0x1002:0x4c66:::RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]0x1002:0x4c67:::RV250 Lg [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]0x1002:0x4c6e:::RV250 Ln [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4d46:::[Rage Mobility M4 AGP]0x1002:0x4d4c:::[Rage Mobility M4 AGP]0x1002:0x4e44:::R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro]0x1002:0x4e45:::R300 NE [Radeon 9500 Pro]0x1002:0x4e46:::R300 NF [Radeon 9600 TX]0x1002:0x4e47:::R300 NG [FireGL X1]0x1002:0x4e48:::R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]0x1002:0x4e49:::R350 [Radeon 9800]0x1002:0x4e4a:::R360 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT]0x1002:0x4e4b:::R350 NK [FireGL X2]0x1002:0x4e50:::RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]0x1002:0x4e51:::M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600]0x1002:0x4e52:::RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]0x1002:0x4e53:::M10 NS [Radeon Mobility 9600]0x1002:0x4e54:::M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2]0x1002:0x4e56:::M11 NV [FireGL Mobility T2e]0x1002:0x4e64:::R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4e65:::R300 [Radeon 9500 Pro] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4e66:::RV350 NF [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4e67:::R300 [FireGL X1] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4e68:::R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4e69:::R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4e6a:::RV350 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4e6b:::R350GL [FireGL X2-256/X2-256t] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4e71:::M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600] (Secondary)0x1002:0x4f72:::RV250 [Radeon 9000 Series]0x1002:0x4f73:::RV250 [Radeon 9000 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5041:::[Rage 128 PA/PRO]0x1002:0x5042:::[Rage 128 PB/PRO AGP 2x]0x1002:0x5043:::[Rage 128 PC/PRO AGP 4x]0x1002:0x5044:::[Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS]0x1002:0x5045:::[Rage 128 PE/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]0x1002:0x5046:::[Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]0x1002:0x5047:::[Rage 128 PG/PRO]0x1002:0x5048:::[Rage 128 PH/PRO AGP 2x]0x1002:0x5049:::[Rage 128 PI/PRO AGP 4x]0x1002:0x504a:::[Rage 128 PJ/PRO TMDS]0x1002:0x504b:::[Rage 128 PK/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]0x1002:0x504c:::[Rage 128 PL/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]0x1002:0x504d:::[Rage 128 PM/PRO]0x1002:0x504e:::[Rage 128 PN/PRO AGP 2x]0x1002:0x504f:::[Rage 128 PO/PRO AGP 4x]0x1002:0x5050:::[Rage 128 PP/PRO TMDS (Xpert 128)]0x1002:0x5051:::[Rage 128 PQ/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]0x1002:0x5052:::[Rage 128 PR/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]0x1002:0x5053:::[Rage 128 PS/PRO]0x1002:0x5054:::[Rage 128 PT/PRO AGP 2x]0x1002:0x5055:::[Rage 128 PU/PRO AGP 4x]0x1002:0x5056:::[Rage 128 PV/PRO TMDS]0x1002:0x5057:::[Rage 128 PW/PRO AGP 2x TMDS]0x1002:0x5058:::[Rage 128 PX/PRO AGP 4x TMDS]0x1002:0x5144:::R100 QD [Radeon 7200]0x1002:0x5145:::R100 QE [Radeon]0x1002:0x5146:::R100 QF [Radeon]0x1002:0x5147:::R100QG [Radeon]0x1002:0x5148:::R200 QH [Radeon 8500]0x1002:0x5149:::R200 QI [Radeon]0x1002:0x514a:::R200 QJ [Radeon]0x1002:0x514b:::R200 QK [Radeon]0x1002:0x514c:::R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE]0x1002:0x514d:::R200 QM [Radeon 9100]0x1002:0x514e:::R200 QN [Radeon 8500LE]0x1002:0x514f:::R200 QO [Radeon 8500LE]0x1002:0x5154:::R200 QT [Radeon 8500]0x1002:0x5155:::R200 QU [Radeon 9100]0x1002:0x5157:::RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]0x1002:0x5158:::RV200 QX [Radeon 7500]0x1002:0x5159:::RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]0x1002:0x515a:::RV100 QZ [Radeon 7000/VE]0x1002:0x515e:::[ES1000]0x1002:0x515f:::[ES1000]0x1002:0x5168:::R200 Qh [Radeon]0x1002:0x5169:::R200 Qi [Radeon]0x1002:0x516a:::R200 Qj [Radeon]0x1002:0x516b:::R200 Qk [Radeon]0x1002:0x516c:::R200 Ql [Radeon]0x1002:0x516d:::R200 [Redeon 9100 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5245:::[Rage 128 RE/SG]0x1002:0x5246:::[Rage 128 RF/SG AGP]0x1002:0x5247:::[Rage 128 RG]0x1002:0x524b:::[Rage 128 RK/VR]0x1002:0x524c:::[Rage 128 RL/VR AGP]0x1002:0x5345:::[Rage 128 SE/4x]0x1002:0x5346:::[Rage 128 SF/4x AGP 2x]0x1002:0x5347:::[Rage 128 SG/4x AGP 4x]0x1002:0x5348:::[Rage 128 SH]0x1002:0x534b:::[Rage 128 SK/4x]0x1002:0x534c:::[Rage 128 SL/4x AGP 2x]0x1002:0x534d:::[Rage 128 SM/4x AGP 4x]0x1002:0x534e:::[Rage 128 4x]0x1002:0x5354:::[Mach 64 VT]0x1002:0x5446:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF]0x1002:0x544c:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TL]0x1002:0x5452:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR]0x1002:0x5453:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TS]0x1002:0x5454:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TT]0x1002:0x5455:::[Rage 128 Pro Ultra TU]0x1002:0x5457:::RS200M [Radeon IGP 345M]0x1002:0x5460:::M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]0x1002:0x5461:::M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]0x1002:0x5462:::M24 [Mobility Radeon X600]0x1002:0x5464:::M22 [FireGL GL]0x1002:0x5548:::R423 UH [Radeon X800 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5549:::R423 UI [Radeon X800PRO (PCIE)]0x1002:0x554a:::R423 UJ [Radeon X800LE (PCIE)]0x1002:0x554b:::R423 UK [Radeon X800SE (PCIE)]0x1002:0x554c:::R430 [Radeon X800 XTP (PCIE)]0x1002:0x554d:::R430 [Radeon X800 XL (PCIe)]0x1002:0x554e:::R430 [Radeon X800 SE (PCIE)]0x1002:0x554f:::R430 [Radeon X800 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5550:::R423 [FireGL V7100]0x1002:0x5551:::R423 [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5552:::R423 UR [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5554:::R423 UT [FireGL V7100 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5555:::R430 [GL PRO]0x1002:0x5568:::R423 [Radeon X800 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5569:::R423 UI [Radeon X800PRO (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x556a:::R423 [Radeon X800 XT PE] (Secondary)0x1002:0x556b:::R423 UK [Radeon X800 SE (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x556d:::R430 [Radeon X800 XL (PCIe)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x556e:::R430 [Radeon X800 GT] (Secondary)0x1002:0x556f:::R430 [Radeon X800] (PCIE) (Secondary)0x1002:0x5570:::R423GL [FireGL V7100] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5571:::R423GL-SE [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x564a:::M26 [Mobility FireGL V5000]0x1002:0x564b:::M26 [Mobility FireGL V5000]0x1002:0x564f:::M26 [Radeon Mobility X700 XL (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5652:::M26 [Radeon Mobility X700]0x1002:0x5653:::[Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5654:::264VT [Mach64 VT]0x1002:0x5655:::264VT3 [Mach64 VT3]0x1002:0x5656:::264VT4 [Mach64 VT4]0x1002:0x5657:::RV410 [Radeon X550/X700 Series]0x1002:0x5673:::M26 [Mobility / Radeon X700] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5677:::RV410 [Radeon X550/X700 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5834:::[Radeon 9100 IGP]0x1002:0x5835:::RS300M [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP] AGP0x1002:0x5854:::RS480 [Radeon Xpress Series]0x1002:0x5874:::RS482 [Radeon Xpress Series]0x1002:0x5940:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5941:::RV280 [Radeon 9200] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5944:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE (PCI)]0x1002:0x5954:::RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]0x1002:0x5955:::[Radeon Xpress 200M 5955 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5960:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]0x1002:0x5961:::RV280 [Radeon 9200]0x1002:0x5962:::RV280 [Radeon 9200]0x1002:0x5964:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]0x1002:0x5965:::RV280 [FireMV 2200 PCI]0x1002:0x5969:::[ES1000]0x1002:0x5974:::RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]0x1002:0x5975:::RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]0x1002:0x5a41:::RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200]0x1002:0x5a42:::RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200M]0x1002:0x5a43:::RS400 [Radeon Xpress Series]0x1002:0x5a61:::RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]0x1002:0x5a62:::RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]0x1002:0x5a63:::RC410 [Radeon Xpress Series]0x1002:0x5b60:::RV370 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5b62:::RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5b63:::RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]0x1002:0x5b64:::RV370 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5b65:::RV370 [FireGL D1100 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5b66:::RV370X []0x1002:0x5b70:::RV370 [Radeon X300SE]0x1002:0x5b72:::RV380 [Radeon X600]0x1002:0x5b73:::RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5b74:::RV370 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5b75:::RV370 [FireGL D1100 (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5c61:::M9+ [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)]0x1002:0x5c63:::M9+ [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)]0x1002:0x5d44:::RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5d45:::RV280 [FireMV 2200 PCI] (secondary)0x1002:0x5d48:::M28 [Radeon Mobility X800XT]0x1002:0x5d49:::M28 [Mobility FireGL V5100]0x1002:0x5d4a:::[Mobility Radeon X800]0x1002:0x5d4c:::[Radeon X850 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5d4d:::R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5d4e:::R480 [Radeon X850 SE (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5d4f:::R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5d50:::R480 [FireGL V7200 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5d51:::R480 [GL 12P]0x1002:0x5d52:::R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCIE)] (Primary)0x1002:0x5d57:::R423 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5d6d:::R480 [Radeon X850XT Platinum (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5d6f:::R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5d70:::R480GL [FireGL V7200] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5d72:::R480 [Radeon X850XT (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5d77:::R423 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5e48:::RV410 [FireGL V5000]0x1002:0x5e49:::RV410 [FireGL V3300]0x1002:0x5e4a:::RV410 [Radeon X700XT]0x1002:0x5e4b:::RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5e4c:::RV410 [Radeon X700SE]0x1002:0x5e4d:::RV410 [Radeon X700 (PCIE)]0x1002:0x5e4f:::RV410 [Radeon X700]0x1002:0x5e68:::RV410GL [FireGL V5000] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5e6a:::RV410 [Radeon X700 XT] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5e6b:::RV410 [Radeon X700 Pro (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5e6c:::RV410 [Radeon X700 SE] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5e6d:::RV410 [Radeon X700 (PCIE)] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5e6f:::RV410 [Radeon X700/X550 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x5f57:::R423 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)]0x1002:0x6600:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8600/8700M Series]0x1002:0x6601:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8500/8700M Series]0x1002:0x6602:1:5:Mars []0x1002:0x6603:1:5:Mars []0x1002:0x6604:1:5:Mars XT [Radeon R7 M265 Series]0x1002:0x6605:1:5:Mars Pro [Radeon R7 M260 Series]0x1002:0x6606:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8790M]0x1002:0x6607:1:5:Mars LE [Radeon HD 8530M / R5 M240]0x1002:0x6608:1:5:Oland GL [FirePro W2100]0x1002:0x6610:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 200 Series/HD 8670]0x1002:0x6611:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 240/HD8570]0x1002:0x6613:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 200 Series]0x1002:0x6620:1:5:Mars []0x1002:0x6621:1:5:Mars []0x1002:0x6623:1:5:Mars []0x1002:0x6631:1:5:Oland []0x1002:0x6640:1:5:Curacao Pro [Radeon HD 8950]0x1002:0x6641:1:5:Saturn PRO [Radeon HD 8930M]0x1002:0x6646:1:5:Saturn XT [Radeon R9 M280X]0x1002:0x6647:1:5:Venus XT [Radeon R9 M270X]0x1002:0x6649:1:5:Bonaire [FirePro W5100]0x1002:0x6650:1:5:Bonaire []0x1002:0x6651:1:5:Bonaire []0x1002:0x6658:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R7 200 Series]0x1002:0x665c:1:5:Bonaire XT [Radeon HD 7790]0x1002:0x665d:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R7 200 Series]0x1002:0x665f:1:5:Bonaire [Radeon R7/R6 360 Series]0x1002:0x6660:1:5:Sun [Radeon HD 8600M Series]0x1002:0x6663:1:5:Solar System [Radeon HD 8500M]0x1002:0x6664:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R5 M200 Series]0x1002:0x6665:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R5 M230 Series]0x1002:0x6667:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R5 M200 Series]0x1002:0x666f:1:5:Mars [Radeon HD 8500M]0x1002:0x6670:1:5:Hainan []0x1002:0x6700:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6701:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6702:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6703:1:4:Cayman GL XT [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6704:1:4:Cayman [FirePro V7900 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6705:1:4:Cayman GL PRO [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6706:1:4:Cayman GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6707:1:4:Cayman [FirePro V5900 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6708:1:4:Cayman GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6709:1:4:Cayman GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6718:1:4:Cayman XT [Radeon HD 6900 Series]0x1002:0x6719:1:4:Cayman PRO [Radeon 6900 Series]0x1002:0x671c:1:4:Antilles [Radeon HD 6990]0x1002:0x671d:1:4:Antilles [Radeon HD 6990]0x1002:0x671f:1:4:Cayman [Radeon HD 6900 Series]0x1002:0x6720:1:4:Whistler XT [Radeon HD 6970M]0x1002:0x6721:1:4:Blackcomb [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]0x1002:0x6722:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6723:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6724:1:4:Blackcomb [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]0x1002:0x6725:1:4:Blackcomb [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]0x1002:0x6726:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6727:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6728:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6729:1:4:Barts GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6738:1:4:Barts XT [Radeon HD 6800 Series]0x1002:0x6739:1:4:Barts PRO [Radeon HD 6800 Series]0x1002:0x673e:1:4:Barts LE [Radeon HD 6700 Series]0x1002:0x6740:1:4:Whistler XT [Radeon HD 6770M Series]0x1002:0x6741:1:4:Whistler [Radeon HD 6600M Series]0x1002:0x6742:1:4:Whistler LE [Radeon HD 6500/7500/8500]0x1002:0x6743:1:4:WHISTLER [Radeon E6760]0x1002:0x6744:1:4:Whistler [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]0x1002:0x6745:1:4:Whistler []0x1002:0x6746:1:4:Turks GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6747:1:4:Turks GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6748:1:4:Turks GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6749:1:4:Turks [FirePro V4900 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x674a:1:4:Turks [FirePro V3900 (FireGL)]0x1002:0x6750:1:4:Turks [Radeon HD 6500 series]0x1002:0x6751:1:5:Turks [Radeon HD 7600A Series]0x1002:0x6758:1:4:Whistler [Radeon HD 6600 Series]0x1002:0x6759:1:4:Turks [Radeon HD 6570/7570/8570]0x1002:0x675b:1:5:Turks [Radeon HD 7670]0x1002:0x675d:1:5:Turks [Radeon HD 7570/8550]0x1002:0x675f:1:4:[Radeon HD 6510/7510/8510]0x1002:0x6760:1:4:Seymour [Radeon HD 6470M]0x1002:0x6761:1:4:Seymour [Radeon HD 6430M]0x1002:0x6762:1:4:Caicos GL [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6763:1:4:Seymour [Radoen E6460]0x1002:0x6764:1:4:Seymour [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]0x1002:0x6765:1:4:Seymour [Mobility Radeon HD 6000 series]0x1002:0x6766:1:4:Caicos []0x1002:0x6767:1:4:Caicos []0x1002:0x6768:1:4:Caicos []0x1002:0x6770:1:4:Caicos[Radeon HD 6400 Series]0x1002:0x6771:1:4:Caicos [Radeon R5 235X/HD 8490]0x1002:0x6772:1:5:Caicos [Radeon HD 7400A Series]0x1002:0x6778:1:5:Caicos [Radeon R5 235/HD 8470]0x1002:0x6779:1:4:Caicos [AMD RADEON HD 6450]0x1002:0x677b:1:5:Caicos [Radeon HD 7400 Series]0x1002:0x6780:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6784:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6788:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro V (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x678a:1:5:Tahiti [FirePro S9000/10000 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6790:1:5:Tahiti []0x1002:0x6791:1:5:Tahiti []0x1002:0x6792:1:5:Tahiti []0x1002:0x6798:1:5:Tahiti XT [Radeon R9 200/HD 7900/8970]0x1002:0x6799:1:5:New Zealand [Radeon HD 7990]0x1002:0x679a:1:5:Tahiti PRO [Radeon R9 280/HD 7900/8950]0x1002:0x679b:1:5:Tahiti [Radeon HD 7900 Series]0x1002:0x679e:1:5:Tahiti LE [Radeon HD 7800 Series]0x1002:0x679f:1:5:Tahiti []0x1002:0x67a0:1:5:Hawaii XT GL [FirePro W9100]0x1002:0x67a1:1:5:Hawaii GL []0x1002:0x67a2:1:5:Hawaii GL []0x1002:0x67a8:1:5:Hawaii []0x1002:0x67a9:1:5:Hawaii []0x1002:0x67aa:1:5:Hawaii []0x1002:0x67b0:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300X Series]0x1002:0x67b1:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200/300 Series]0x1002:0x67b9:1:5:Vesuvius []0x1002:0x67be:1:5:Hawaii LE []0x1002:0x6800:1:5:Wimbledon XT [Radeon HD 7970M]0x1002:0x6801:1:5:Wimbledon []0x1002:0x6802:1:5:Wimbledon []0x1002:0x6806:1:5itcairn []0x1002:0x6808:1:5itcairn [FirePro S7000 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6809:1:5itcairn [FirePro R5000 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6810:1:5:Hawaii [Radeon R9 200 Series]0x1002:0x6811:1:5itcairn []0x1002:0x6816:1:5itcairn []0x1002:0x6817:1:5itcairn []0x1002:0x6818:1:5itcairn [Radeon HD 7800]0x1002:0x6819:1:5itcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7800 Series]0x1002:0x6820:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]0x1002:0x6821:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]0x1002:0x6822:1:5:xxxx [Radeon E8860]0x1002:0x6823:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]0x1002:0x6824:1:5:Chelsea [Radeon HD 7700M Series]0x1002:0x6825:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7800M Series]0x1002:0x6826:1:5:Chelsea [Radeon HD 7700M Series]0x1002:0x6827:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7800M Series]0x1002:0x6828:1:5:Cape Verde PRO [FirePro W600]0x1002:0x6829:1:5:Cape Verde []0x1002:0x682a:1:5:Venus PRO []0x1002:0x682b:1:5:[Radeon HD 8800M Series]0x1002:0x682c:1:5:Cape Verde GL [FirePro W4100]0x1002:0x682d:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700M Series]0x1002:0x682f:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700M Series]0x1002:0x6830:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7800M Series]0x1002:0x6831:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700M Series]0x1002:0x6835:1:5:xxxx [Radeon R7 Series/HD 9000 Series]0x1002:0x6837:1:5:Cape Verde LE [Radeon HD 7700/8730]0x1002:0x6838:1:5:Cape Verde []0x1002:0x6839:1:5:Cape Verde []0x1002:0x683b:1:5:Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700 Series]0x1002:0x683d:1:5:R575A [Radeon R7 250X/HD 7700/8760]0x1002:0x683f:1:5:R575A [Radeon R7 250/HD 7700]0x1002:0x6840:1:5:SI Thames [Radeon HD 7600M Series]0x1002:0x6841:1:5:Thames [Radeon 7500M/7600M Series]0x1002:0x6842:1:5:Thames LE [Radeon HD 7000M Series]0x1002:0x6843:1:5:Thames [Radeon HD 7670M]0x1002:0x6849:1:5:Lombok [Radeon HD 7400 Series]0x1002:0x684c:1:5itcairn [FirePro V(FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6850:1:5:Lombok GL AIO [Radeon HD 7570]0x1002:0x6858:1:4:SI Lombok [Radeon HD 7400 Series]0x1002:0x6859:1:5:Lombok [Radeon HD 7400 Series]0x1002:0x6880:1:4:Cypress [Radeon Mobility]0x1002:0x6888:1:4:Cypress [FirePro V8800 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x6889:1:4:Cypress [FirePro V7800 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x688a:1:4:Cypress XT [FirePro V9800 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x688c:1:5:Cypress [FireStream 9370]0x1002:0x688d:1:5:Cypress [FireStream 9350]0x1002:0x6898:1:4:Cypress [Radeon HD 5800/6800]0x1002:0x6899:1:4:Cypress [Radeon HD 5800/6850]0x1002:0x689b:1:4:EG Cypress [Radeon HD 6800 Series]0x1002:0x689c:1:4:Hemlock [Radeon HD 5900 Series]0x1002:0x689d:1:4:Hemlock [Radeon HD 5900 Series]0x1002:0x689e:1:4:Cypress LE [Radeon HD 5800 Series]0x1002:0x68a0:1:4:Broadway XT [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]0x1002:0x68a1:1:4:Broadway Pro [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]0x1002:0x68a8:1:4:Broadway [Mobility Radeon HD 6800 Series]0x1002:0x68a9:1:4:Juniper XT [FirePro V5800 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x68b0:1:4:EG Broadway XT [Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series]0x1002:0x68b8:1:4:Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]0x1002:0x68b9:1:4:Juniper [Radeon HD 5600/5700]0x1002:0x68ba:1:4:Juniper XT [Radeon HD 6000 Series]0x1002:0x68be:1:4:Juniper [Radeon HD 5700/6750]0x1002:0x68bf:1:4:Juniper LE [Radeon HD 6700/6750]0x1002:0x68c0:1:4:Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]0x1002:0x68c1:1:4:Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]0x1002:0x68c7:1:4inewood [Radeon HD 5570]0x1002:0x68c8:1:4:Redwood [FirePro V4800 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x68c9:1:4:RV830 [FirePro V3800 (FireGL V)]0x1002:0x68d8:1:4:Redwood [Radeon HD 5690/5730]0x1002:0x68d9:1:4:Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5630/6510/7570]0x1002:0x68da:1:4:Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5500/6x90/7570]0x1002:0x68de:1:4:Redwood []0x1002:0x68e0:1:4:Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]0x1002:0x68e1:1:4:ManhattanP [Radeon HD 5400/6200/7300/8300]0x1002:0x68e4:1:4:Robson CE [Radeon HD 6300 Series]0x1002:0x68e5:1:4:Robson LE [Radeon HD 5400/6350/7350/8350]0x1002:0x68e8:1:4:Cedar []0x1002:0x68e9:1:4:Cedar [FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter]0x1002:0x68f1:1:4:Cedar [FirePro 2460]0x1002:0x68f2:1:4:Cedar [FirePro 2270]0x1002:0x68f8:1:4:Cedar [Radeon HD 7300 Series]0x1002:0x68f9:1:4:Cedar PRO [Radeon HD 5400/6300/7350/8350]0x1002:0x68fa:1:5:EG Cedar [Radeon HD 7300 Series]0x1002:0x68fe:1:4:Cedar LE []0x1002:0x6900:1:5:Mars [Radeon R7 M260/M265/M270]0x1002:0x6901:1:5:Topaz [Radeon R7 M255/M260/M265]0x1002:0x6907:1:5:Topaz Pro [Radeon R5 M255]0x1002:0x6920:1:5:Tonga []0x1002:0x6921:1:5:Topaz Pro [Radeon R9 M295X]0x1002:0x6929:1:5:Tonga PRO GL [FirePro Series]0x1002:0x692b:1:5:Tonga PRO GL [FirePro W7100]0x1002:0x692f:1:5:Tonga XT GL [FirePro W8100]0x1002:0x6938:1:5:Amethyst XT [Radeon R9 M295X]0x1002:0x6939:1:5:Tonga [Radeon R9 200 Series]0x1002:0x7100:::R520 [Radeon X1800]0x1002:0x7101:::M58 [Mobility / Radeon X1800 XT]0x1002:0x7102:::M58 [Mobility Radeon X1800]0x1002:0x7103:::M58 [Mobility FireGL V7200]0x1002:0x7104:::R520GL [FireGL V7200] (Primary)0x1002:0x7105:::R520 [FireGL]0x1002:0x7106:::M58 [Mobility FireGL V7100]0x1002:0x7108:::M58 [Radeon Mobility X1800]0x1002:0x7109:::R520 [Radeon X1800]0x1002:0x710a:::R520 [Radeon X1800]0x1002:0x710b:::R520 [Radeon X1800]0x1002:0x710c:::R520 [Radeon X1800]0x1002:0x710e:::R520GL [FireGL V7300]0x1002:0x710f:::R520GL [FireGL V7350]0x1002:0x7120:::R520 [Radeon X1800] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7124:::R520GL [FireGL V7200] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7125:::R520GL [FireGL V5300] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7128:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7129:::R520 [Radeon X1800] (Secondary)0x1002:0x712a:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x712b:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x712c:::R520 [Radeon X1800 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x712e:::R520GL [FireGL V7300] (Secondary)0x1002:0x712f:::R520GL ATI FireGL V7350 Secondary0x1002:0x7140:::RV515 [Radeon X1600]0x1002:0x7142:::RV515 Pro [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]0x1002:0x7143:::RV505 [Radeon X1550 Series]0x1002:0x7145:::Radeon Mobility X14000x1002:0x7146:::RV515 [Radeon X1300]0x1002:0x7147:::RV505 [Radeon X1550 64-bit]0x1002:0x7149:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]0x1002:0x714a:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]0x1002:0x714b:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]0x1002:0x714c:::M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]0x1002:0x714d:::RV515 [Radeon X1300]0x1002:0x714e:::RV515LE [Radeon X1300]0x1002:0x7152:::RV515GL [FireGL V3300] (Primary)0x1002:0x7153:::RV515GL [FireGL V3350]0x1002:0x715e:::RV515 [Radeon X1300]0x1002:0x715f:::RV505 CE [Radeon X1550 64-bit]0x1002:0x7160:::RV515 [Radeon X1600 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7162:::RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7163:::RV505 [Radeon X1550 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7166:::RV515 [Radeon X1300] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7167:::RV515 [Radeon X1550 64-bi]t (Secondary)0x1002:0x716d:::RV515 [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x716e:::RV515LE [Radeon X1300] Secondary0x1002:0x7172:::RV515GL [FireGL V3300] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7173:::RV515GL [FireGL V3350] (Secondary)0x1002:0x717e:::RV515 [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x717f:::RV515 ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit Secondary0x1002:0x7180:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]0x1002:0x7181:::RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Primary)0x1002:0x7183:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]0x1002:0x7186:::RV515 [Radeon Mobility X1450]0x1002:0x7187:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]0x1002:0x7188:::M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]0x1002:0x718a:::[Mobility Radeon X2300]0x1002:0x718b:::M52 [Mobility / Radeon X13500x1002:0x718c:::M62CSP64 [Mobility Radeon X1350]0x1002:0x718d:::M64CSP128 [Mobility Radeon X1450]0x1002:0x718f:::RV515PCI [Radeon X1300 Series]0x1002:0x7193:::RV516 [Radeon X1550 Series]0x1002:0x7196:::RV516 [Mobility Radeon X1350]0x1002:0x719b:::[FireMV 2250]0x1002:0x719f:::RV516LE [Radeon X1550 64-bit]0x1002:0x71a0:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71a1:::RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series (Secondary)0x1002:0x71a3:::RV516 [Radeon X1300 Pro] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71a7:::RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71af:::RV515PCI [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71b3:::RV515 [Radeon X1550 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71bb:::[FireMV 2250] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71c0:::RV530 [Radeon X1600]0x1002:0x71c1:::[Radeon X1650 Pro]0x1002:0x71c2:::RV530 [Radeon X1600]0x1002:0x71c3:::RV535 ATI RADEON X1300 Series0x1002:0x71c4:::M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5200]0x1002:0x71c5:::M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]0x1002:0x71c6:::RV530LE [Radeon X1600/X1650 PRO]0x1002:0x71c7:::RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series]0x1002:0x71cd:::RV530 [Radeon X1600 Series]0x1002:0x71ce:::RV530LE [Radeon X1600]0x1002:0x71d2:::RV530GL [FireGL V3400]0x1002:0x71d4:::M66GL [ATI Mobility FireGL V5250]0x1002:0x71d5:::M66-P [Mobility Radeon X1700]0x1002:0x71d6:::M66-XT [Mobility Radeon X1700]0x1002:0x71da:::RV530GL [FireGL V5200]0x1002:0x71de:::RV530LE [Radeon X1600]0x1002:0x71e0:::RV530 [Radeon X1600] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71e1:::Radeon X1650 Pro (Secondary)0x1002:0x71e2:::RV530 [Radeon X1600] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71e3:::RV535 [Radeon X1300 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71e6:::RV530LE [Radeon X1650 PRO] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71e7:::RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series]0x1002:0x71ed:::RV530 [Radeon X1600 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71ee:::RV530 Radeon X1600 Pro / X1300 XT] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71f2:::RV530GL [FireGL V3400] (Secondary)0x1002:0x71fa:::RV530GL [FireGL V5200] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7205:::1106 S3G [Unichrome IGP KM400/KN400]0x1002:0x7210:::M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100]0x1002:0x7211:::M71 [Mobility Radeon X2100] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7240:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x7241:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x7242:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x7243:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x7244:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x7245:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x7246:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x7247:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x7248:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x7249:::R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Primary)0x1002:0x724a:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x724b:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x724c:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x724d:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x724e:::R580 [AMD Stream Processor]0x1002:0x724f:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series]0x1002:0x7260:::R580 [Radeon X1950 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7263:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7264:::R580 [Radeon X1950 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7265:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7266:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7267:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7268:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7269:::R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Secondary)0x1002:0x726a:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x726b:::R580 [Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x726c:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x726d:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x726e:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x726f:::R580 [Radeon X1900 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7280:::RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro]0x1002:0x7284:::M58 [Mobility Radeon X1900]0x1002:0x7286:::R580 [Radeon X1950]0x1002:0x7288:::[Radeon X1950 GT]0x1002:0x7291:::[Radeon X1650 XT] (Primary)0x1002:0x7293:::[Radeon X1650 Series]0x1002:0x72a0:::RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (Secondary)0x1002:0x72a8:::[Radeon X1950 GT] (Secondary)0x1002:0x72b1:::[Radeon X1650 XT] (Secondary)0x1002:0x72b3:::[Radeon X1650 Series] (Secondary)0x1002:0x7300:1:5:Fiji XT [Radeon R9 Fury X]0x1002:0x7834:::[Radeon 9100 PRO IGP]0x1002:0x7835:::[Mobility Radeon 9200 IGP]0x1002:0x791e:::RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]0x1002:0x791f:::RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]0x1002:0x7937:::Samsung R25P ATI Technoligies Inc0x1002:0x793f:::RS600 [Radeon Xpress 1200 Series]0x1002:0x7941:::RS600 [Radeon Xpress 1200 Series]0x1002:0x7942:::Radeon Xpress 1250]0x1002:0x796c:::RS740 []0x1002:0x796d:::RS740 []0x1002:0x796e:::[Radeon 2100]0x1002:0x796f:::RS740 []0x1002:0x7c37:::RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600 SE]0x1002:0x8001:::[Rage LT Pro AGP 2X]0x1002:0x8008:::[Rage XL]0x1002:0x8086:::[1050 PCI]0x1002:0x9000:::RV350 [ATI Radeon 9600]0x1002:0x9094:::RV730 [Radeon HD 4600 Series]0x1002:0x9400:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 Series]0x1002:0x9401:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 XT0x1002:0x9402:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 XT0x1002:0x9403:::R600 [Radeon HD 2900 PRO]0x1002:0x9405:::R600 [RadeonHD 2900 GT]0x1002:0x940a:::R600GL [Fire GL V8650]0x1002:0x940b:::R600GL [Fire GL V8600]0x1002:0x940f:::R600 [FireGL V7600]0x1002:0x9440:::RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]0x1002:0x9441:::R700 [Radeon HD 4870 X2]0x1002:0x9442:::RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]0x1002:0x9443:::R700 [Radeon HD 4850]0x1002:0x9444:::RV770 [FirePro V8750 (FireGL)]0x1002:0x9446:::RV770 [FirePro V7770 (FireGL)]0x1002:0x9447:::R700 [FirePro V8700 Duo (FireGL)]0x1002:0x944a:::M98L [Mobility Radeon HD 4850]0x1002:0x944b:::M98 [Mobility Radeon HD 4850 X2]0x1002:0x944c:::RV770 LE [Radeon HD 4800 Series]0x1002:0x944e:::RV770 CE [Radeon HD 4710]0x1002:0x9450:::RV770 [FireStream 9270]0x1002:0x9452:::RV770 [FireStream 9250]0x1002:0x9456:::RV770 [FirePro V8700 (FireGL)]0x1002:0x945a:::M98 XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4870]0x1002:0x945b:::RV770 []0x1002:0x945e:::RV770 []0x1002:0x9460:::RV790 [Radeon HD 4800 Series]0x1002:0x9462:::RV790LE [Radeon HD 4800 Series]0x1002:0x946a:::RV770 [FirePro M7750]0x1002:0x946b:::RV770 []0x1002:0x947a:::RV770 []0x1002:0x947b:::RV770 []0x1002:0x9480:::M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]0x1002:0x9485:::RV740 Pro [Radeon HD 4770]0x1002:0x9487:::RV730 [Radeon]0x1002:0x9488:::M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4670]0x1002:0x9489:1:4:M96 XT [Mobility FireGL V5725]0x1002:0x948a:::RV730 []0x1002:0x948f:::RV730 [Radeon]0x1002:0x9491:::M96 CSP [Radeon E4690]0x1002:0x9495:::RV730 Pro [Radeon HD 4600 Series] AGP0x1002:0x9498:::RV730 Pro [Radeon HD 4650]0x1002:0x949c:::RV730 [FirePro V7750 (FireGL)]0x1002:0x949e:::RV370 [FirePro V5700]0x1002:0x949f:::RV730 [FirePro V5700]0x1002:0x94a0:::M97 [Mobility Radeon HD 4830]0x1002:0x94a1:::M97 XT [Mobility Radeon HD 4860]0x1002:0x94a3:::M97 GL [ATI FirePro M7740]0x1002:0x94b1:::RV740 [Radeon]0x1002:0x94b3:::RV740 [Radeon HD 4770]0x1002:0x94b4:::RV740 LE [ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series]0x1002:0x94b5:::AA38 [Radeon HD 4650]0x1002:0x94b9:::RV740 []0x1002:0x94c0:::RV610 []0x1002:0x94c1:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT]0x1002:0x94c3:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]0x1002:0x94c4:::RV610 LE [Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP]0x1002:0x94c5:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 LE]0x1002:0x94c6:::RV610 []0x1002:0x94c7:::RV610 [Radeon HD 2350]0x1002:0x94c8:::[Radeon HD 2400 XT]0x1002:0x94c9:::[Mobility Radeon HD 2400]0x1002:0x94cb:::[Radeon E2400]0x1002:0x94cc:::RV 610LE [Radeon HD 2400] PCI0x1002:0x94cd:::RV610 []0x1002:0x9500:::RV670 []0x1002:0x9501:::[Radeon HD 3870]0x1002:0x9504:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3850]0x1002:0x9505:::RV670 Pro [Radeon HD 3850]0x1002:0x9506:::M76 [Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2]0x1002:0x9507:::RV670 [Radeon HD 3850]0x1002:0x9508:::M88 [XT Mobility Radeon HD 3870]0x1002:0x9509:::M76 [Mobility RadeonHD 3870 X2]0x1002:0x950f:::R680 [Radeon HD 3870 x2]0x1002:0x9511:::RV670 [FireGL 7700]0x1002:0x9513:::R680 [Radeon HD 3850 X2]0x1002:0x9515:::RV670 [Radeon HD 3850] AGP0x1002:0x9517:::RV670 []0x1002:0x9519:::RV670 [FireStream 9170]0x1002:0x9540:::RV710 [Radeon HD 4550]0x1002:0x9541:::RV710 [Radeon]0x1002:0x9542:::RV710 []0x1002:0x954e:::RV710 [Radeon]0x1002:0x954f:::RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]0x1002:0x9552:::M92 LP [Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series]0x1002:0x9553:::M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]0x1002:0x9555:::M93 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]0x1002:0x9557:::M93 [FirePro RG220]0x1002:0x9559:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series]0x1002:0x955f:::M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4330]0x1002:0x9580:::RV630 []0x1002:0x9581:::M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]0x1002:0x9583:::M76XT [Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT]0x1002:0x9586:::RV630 XT [Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP]0x1002:0x9587:::RV630 Pro [Radeon HD 2600 PRO AGP]0x1002:0x9588:::RV630 [Radeon HD 2600XT]0x1002:0x9589:::RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series]0x1002:0x958a:::[Radeon HD 2600 X2 Series]0x1002:0x958b:::M76 [Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT Gemini]0x1002:0x958c:::RV630GL [FireGL v5600]0x1002:0x958d:::RV630 [FireGL V3600]0x1002:0x958e:::RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 LE]0x1002:0x958f:::M76 [Mobility FireGL]0x1002:0x9590:::RV630 [Radeon HD 3650 Series]0x1002:0x9591:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3650]0x1002:0x9593:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3670]0x1002:0x9595:::M86GL [Mobility FireGL V5700]0x1002:0x9596:::RV635 Pro [Radeon HD 3650] AGP0x1002:0x9597:::RV630 [Radeon HD 3600 Series]0x1002:0x9598:::Mobility [Radeon HD 3600 Series]0x1002:0x9599:::RV630 [Radeon HD 3600 Series]0x1002:0x959b:::M86 [Mobility FireGL]0x1002:0x95c0:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3470]0x1002:0x95c2:::M72 [Mobility Radeon HD 3430]0x1002:0x95c4:::[Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]0x1002:0x95c5:::RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]0x1002:0x95c6:::RV620 LE AGP [Radeon HD 3450]0x1002:0x95c7:::RV620 CE [Radeon HD 3430]0x1002:0x95c9:::RV620 PCI [Radeon HD 3450]0x1002:0x95cc:::RV620 [ATI FireGL V3700]0x1002:0x95cd:::RV620 [FireMV 2450]0x1002:0x95ce:::RV620 [FirePro 2260]0x1002:0x95cf:::RV620 [FirePro 2260]0x1002:0x9610:::[Radeon HD 3200]0x1002:0x9611:::[Radeon 3100]0x1002:0x9612:::RS780M/N [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]0x1002:0x9613:::RS780MC [Radeon HD 3100 Graphics]0x1002:0x9614:::[Radeon HD 3300 Graphics]0x1002:0x9615:::RS780E [AMD 780E]0x1002:0x9616:::760G [Radeon 3000]0x1002:0x9640:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6550D]0x1002:0x9641:1:4:BeaverCreek [Mobility Radeon HD 6620G]0x1002:0x9642:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6370D]0x1002:0x9643:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6380G]0x1002:0x9644:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6410D]0x1002:0x9645:1:4:[Radeon HD 6410D]0x1002:0x9647:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6520G]0x1002:0x9648:1:4:AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G0x1002:0x9649:1:4:AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G0x1002:0x964a:1:4:BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6530D]0x1002:0x964b:1:4:Sumo []0x1002:0x964c:1:4:Sumo []0x1002:0x964e:1:4:Sumo []0x1002:0x964f:1:4:Sumo []0x1002:0x9710:::RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]0x1002:0x9711:::RS880 ATI Radeon 41000x1002:0x9712:::M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]0x1002:0x9713:::M860G [Mobility Radeon 4100]0x1002:0x9714:::RS880 [Radeon HD 4290]0x1002:0x9715:::RS880 [Radeon HD 4250]0x1002:0x9723:1:4:[Radeon HD 5450]0x1002:0x9802:1:4:[Radeon HD 6310]0x1002:0x9803:1:4:[Radeon HD 6310]0x1002:0x9804:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 6250]0x1002:0x9805:1:4:[Radeon HD 6250]0x1002:0x9806:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320]0x1002:0x9807:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]0x1002:0x9808:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 7340]0x1002:0x9809:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 7310]0x1002:0x980a:1:4:Wrestler [Radeon HD 7290]0x1002:0x9830:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8400]0x1002:0x9831:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8400E]0x1002:0x9832:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8330]0x1002:0x9833:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8330E]0x1002:0x9834:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8210]0x1002:0x9835:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8210E]0x1002:0x9836:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8280]0x1002:0x9837:1:5:Kalindi [Radeon HD 8280E]0x1002:0x9838:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8240]0x1002:0x9839:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8180]0x1002:0x983a:1:5:Kabini0x1002:0x983b:1:5:Kabini0x1002:0x983c:1:5:Kabini0x1002:0x983d:1:5:Temash [Radeon HD 8250]0x1002:0x983e:1:5:Kabini0x1002:0x983f:1:5:Kabini0x1002:0x9850:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU A6-6200 R3 Graphics]0x1002:0x9851:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU A4-6000 R2 Graphics]0x1002:0x9852:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU A4-6000 R2 Graphics]0x1002:0x9853:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU E2-4000 with R2 Graphics]0x1002:0x9854:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU E2-3700 R2 Graphics]0x1002:0x9855:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU XX-2450M R3 Graphics]0x1002:0x9856:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU XX-2200M R2 Graphics]0x1002:0x9857:1:5:Mullins [Radeon APU XX-2200M R2 Graphics]0x1002:0x9858:1:5:Mullins0x1002:0x9859:1:5:Mullins0x1002:0x985a:1:5:Mullins0x1002:0x985b:1:5:Mullins0x1002:0x985c:1:5:Mullins0x1002:0x985d:1:5:Mullins0x1002:0x985e:1:5:Mullins0x1002:0x985f:1:5:Mullins0x1002:0x9874:1:5:Carrizo [Radeon R7/R6/R5 Series]0x1002:0x9900:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7660G]0x1002:0x9901:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7660D]0x1002:0x9903:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7640G]0x1002:0x9904:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7560D]0x1002:0x9905:::[FirePro A300 Series]0x1002:0x9906:::[FirePro A300 Series]0x1002:0x9907:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7620G]0x1002:0x9908:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7600G]0x1002:0x9909:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7500G]0x1002:0x990a:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7500G]0x1002:0x990b:1:5:Tinity [Radeon HD 8650G]0x1002:0x990c:1:5:Oland [Radeon HD 8670D]0x1002:0x990d:1:5:Tinity [Radeon HD 8550G]0x1002:0x990e:1:5:Oland [Radeon HD 8570D]0x1002:0x990f:1:5:Tinity [Radeon HD 8610G]0x1002:0x9910:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7660G]0x1002:0x9913:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7640G]0x1002:0x9917:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7620G]0x1002:0x9918:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7600G]0x1002:0x9919:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7500G]0x1002:0x9990:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]0x1002:0x9991:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7540D]0x1002:0x9992:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7420G]0x1002:0x9993:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7480D]0x1002:0x9994:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7400G]0x1002:0x9995:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8450G]0x1002:0x9996:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8470D]0x1002:0x9997:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8350G]0x1002:0x9998:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8730D]0x1002:0x9999:::R700 [Radeon HD 4600]0x1002:0x999a:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8410G]0x1002:0x999b:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 8310G]0x1002:0x999c:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8650D]0x1002:0x999d:1:5:Richland [Radeon HD 8550D]0x1002:0x99a0:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]0x1002:0x99a2:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7420G]0x1002:0x99a4:1:5:Trinity [Radeon HD 7400G]0x10de:0x0005:::RIVA [TNT2 Pro]0x10de:0x0006:::RIVA [TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]0x10de:0x0008:::NV1 [EDGE 3D]0x10de:0x0009:::NV1 [EDGE 3D]0x10de:0x000f:::NV? [Compaq TNT2 Pro]0x10de:0x0010:::NV2 [Mutara V08]0x10de:0x0018:::NV3 [Riva 128]0x10de:0x0019:::NV3 [Riva 128ZX]0x10de:0x001d:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]0x10de:0x0020:::NV4 [RIVA TNT]0x10de:0x0028:::NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro]0x10de:0x0029:::NV5 [RIVA TNT2 Ultra]0x10de:0x002a:::NV5 [Riva TNT2]0x10de:0x002b:::NV5 [Riva TNT2]0x10de:0x002c:::NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]0x10de:0x002d:::NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Pro]0x10de:0x002e:::NV6 [Vanta]0x10de:0x002f:::NV6 [Vanta]0x10de:0x0040:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra]0x10de:0x0041:::NV40 [GeForce 6800]0x10de:0x0042:::NV40.2 [GeForce 6800 LE]0x10de:0x0043:::NV40.3 [GeForce 6800 XE]0x10de:0x0044:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 XT]0x10de:0x0045:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT]0x10de:0x0046:::NV45 [GeForce 6800 GT]0x10de:0x0047:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 GS]0x10de:0x0048:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 XT]0x10de:0x0049:::NV40GL []0x10de:0x004d:::NV40GL [Quadro FX 4000]0x10de:0x004e:::NV40GL [Quadro FX 4000]0x10de:0x0090:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GTX]0x10de:0x0091:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GTX]0x10de:0x0092:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GT]0x10de:0x0093:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GS]0x10de:0x0094:::G70 [GeForce 7800SE/XT/LE/LT/ZT]0x10de:0x0095:::G70 [GeForce 7800 SLI]0x10de:0x0097:::G70 [GeForce GTS 250]0x10de:0x0098:::G70 [GeForce Go 7800]0x10de:0x0099:::G70 [GeForce Go 7800 GTX]0x10de:0x009c:::G70 [Quadro FX 350M]0x10de:0x009d:::G70GL [Quadro FX 4500]0x10de:0x009e:::G70 [G70GL]0x10de:0x00a0:::NV5 [Aladdin TNT2]0x10de:0x00a1:::Apple OEM GeForce2 MX0x10de:0x00c0:::NV41 [GeForce 6800 GS]0x10de:0x00c1:::NV41.1 [GeForce 6800]0x10de:0x00c2:::NV41.2 [GeForce 6800 LE]0x10de:0x00c3:::NV42 [GeForce 6800 XT]0x10de:0x00c5:::NV41 []0x10de:0x00c6:::NV41 []0x10de:0x00c7:::NV41 []0x10de:0x00c8:::NV41.8 [GeForce Go 6800]0x10de:0x00c9:::NV41.9 [GeForce Go 6800 Ultra]0x10de:0x00cc:::NV41 [Quadro FX Go1400]0x10de:0x00cd:::NV41 [Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI]0x10de:0x00ce:::NV41GL [Quadro FX 1400]0x10de:0x00cf:::NV41 []0x10de:0x00f0:::NV40 [GeForce 6800 Ultra]0x10de:0x00f1:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]0x10de:0x00f2:::NV43 [GeForce 6600]0x10de:0x00f3:::NV43 [GeForce 6200]0x10de:0x00f4:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 LE]0x10de:0x00f5:::G70 [GeForce 7800 GS]0x10de:0x00f6:::NV43 [GeForce 6800 GS]0x10de:0x00f8:::NV45GL [Quadro FX 3400/4400]0x10de:0x00f9:::NV45 [GeForce 6800 GTO]0x10de:0x00fa:::NV36 [GeForce PCX 5750]0x10de:0x00fb:::NV35 [GeForce PCX 5900]0x10de:0x00fc:::NV37GL [Quadro FX 330/GeForce PCX 5300]0x10de:0x00fd:::NV37GL [Quadro PCI-E Series]0x10de:0x00fe:::NV38GL [Quadro FX 1300]0x10de:0x00ff:::NV18 [GeForce PCX 4300]0x10de:0x0100:::NV10 [GeForce 256 SDR]0x10de:0x0101:::NV10DDR [GeForce 256 DDR]0x10de:0x0102:::NV10 [GeForce 256 Ultra]0x10de:0x0103:::NV10GL [Quadro]0x10de:0x0110:::NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]0x10de:0x0111:::NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200]0x10de:0x0112:::NV11 [GeForce2 Go]0x10de:0x0113:::NV11GL [Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go]0x10de:0x0140:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT]0x10de:0x0141:::NV43 [GeForce 6600]0x10de:0x0142:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 LE]0x10de:0x0143:::NV43 [GeForce 6600 VE]0x10de:0x0144:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600]0x10de:0x0145:::NV43 [GeForce 6610 XL]0x10de:0x0146:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600TE/6200TE]0x10de:0x0147:::NV43 [GeForce 6700 XL]0x10de:0x0148:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600]0x10de:0x0149:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6600 GT]0x10de:0x014a:::NV43 [Quadro NVS 440]0x10de:0x014b:::NV43 []0x10de:0x014c:::NV43 [Quadro FX 540 MXM]0x10de:0x014d:::NV43GL [Quadro FX 550]0x10de:0x014e:::NV43GL [Quadro FX 540]0x10de:0x014f:::NV43 [GeForce 6200]0x10de:0x0150:::NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]0x10de:0x0151:::NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti]0x10de:0x0152:::NV15BR [GeForce2 Ultra, Bladerunner]0x10de:0x0153:::NV15GL [Quadro2 Pro]0x10de:0x0160:::NV44 [GeForce 6500]0x10de:0x0161:::NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)]0x10de:0x0162:::NV44 [GeForce 6200SE TurboCache (TM)]0x10de:0x0163:::NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]0x10de:0x0164:::NV44 [GeForce Go 6200]0x10de:0x0165:::NV44 [Quadro NVS 285]0x10de:0x0166:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6400]0x10de:0x0167:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6200/6400]0x10de:0x0168:::NV43 [GeForce Go 6200/6400]0x10de:0x0169:::NV44 [GeForce 6250]0x10de:0x016a:::NV44 [GeForce 7100 GS]0x10de:0x016b:::NV44 [NV44GLM]0x10de:0x016c:::NV44 [NV44GLM]0x10de:0x016d:::NV44 [NV44GLM]0x10de:0x016e:::NV44 [NV44GL]0x10de:0x016f:::NV44 []0x10de:0x0170:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 460]0x10de:0x0171:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440]0x10de:0x0172:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]0x10de:0x0173:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440-SE]0x10de:0x0174:::NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go]0x10de:0x0175:::NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go]0x10de:0x0176:::NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M]0x10de:0x0177:::NV17 [GeForce4 460 Go]0x10de:0x0178:::NV17GL [Quadro4 550 XGL]0x10de:0x0179:::NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M]0x10de:0x017a:::NV17GL [Quadro NVS]0x10de:0x017b:::NV17GL [Quadro4 550 XGL]0x10de:0x017c:::NV17GL [Quadro4 500 GoGL]0x10de:0x017d:::NV17 [GeForce4 410 Go 16M]0x10de:0x017e:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX]0x10de:0x017f:::NV17 [GeForce4 MX]0x10de:0x0181:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]0x10de:0x0182:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440SE AGP 8x]0x10de:0x0183:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 420 AGP 8x]0x10de:0x0184:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX]0x10de:0x0185:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000]0x10de:0x0186:::NV18M [GeForce4 448 Go]0x10de:0x0187:::NV18M [GeForce4 488 Go]0x10de:0x0188:::NV18GL [Quadro4 580 XGL]0x10de:0x0189:::NV18 [GeForce4 MX with AGP8X (Mac)]0x10de:0x018a:::NV18GL [Quadro NVS 280 SD]0x10de:0x018b:::NV18GL [Quadro4 380 XGL]0x10de:0x018c:::NV18GL [Quadro NVS 50 PCI]0x10de:0x018d:::NV18M [GeForce4 448 Go]0x10de:0x018f:::NV18 []0x10de:0x0190:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS/GTX]0x10de:0x0191:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] 1.00x10de:0x0192:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]0x10de:0x0193:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]0x10de:0x0194:2:0:G80 [GeForce 8800 Ultra] 1.00x10de:0x0197:2:0:G80 [Tesla C870]0x10de:0x019a:2:0:G80 [NVIDIA G80-875]0x10de:0x019d:2:0:G80 [Quadro FX 5600]0x10de:0x019e:2:0:G80 [Quadro FX 4600]0x10de:0x01a0:::NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics]0x10de:0x01d0:::G72 [GeForce 7350 LE]0x10de:0x01d1:::G72 [GeForce 7300 LE]0x10de:0x01d2:::G72 [GeForce 7550 LE]0x10de:0x01d3:::G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS]0x10de:0x01d4:::G72 [GeForce Go 7350]0x10de:0x01d5:::G72 [GeForce 7300 LE]0x10de:0x01d6:::G72M [GeForce Go 7200]0x10de:0x01d7:::G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300]0x10de:0x01d8:::G72M [GeForce Go 7400]0x10de:0x01d9:::G72M [GeForce Go 7450]0x10de:0x01da:::G72M [Quadro NVS 110M]0x10de:0x01db:::G72M [Quadro NVS 120M]0x10de:0x01dc:::G72GL [Quadro FX 350M]0x10de:0x01dd:::G72 [GeForce 7500 LE]0x10de:0x01de:::G72GL [Quadro FX 350]0x10de:0x01df:::G71 [GeForce 7300 GS]0x10de:0x01f0:::C17 [GeForce4 MX IGP]0x10de:0x0200:::NV20 [GeForce3]0x10de:0x0201:::NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 200]0x10de:0x0202:::NV20 [GeForce3 Ti 500]0x10de:0x0203:::NV20DCC [Quadro DCC]0x10de:0x0210:::NV48 [NV48]0x10de:0x0211:::NV48 [GeForce 6800]0x10de:0x0212:::NV48 [GeForce 6800 LE]0x10de:0x0215:::NV48 [GeForce 6800 GT]0x10de:0x0218:::NV48 [GeForce 6800 XT]0x10de:0x0220:::NV44 [NV44]0x10de:0x0221:::NV44A [GeForce 6200]0x10de:0x0222:::NV44 [GeForce 6200 A-LE]0x10de:0x0224:::NV44 []0x10de:0x0228:::NV44 [NV44M]0x10de:0x0240:::C51PV [GeForce 6150]0x10de:0x0241:::C51 [GeForce 6150 LE]0x10de:0x0242:::C51G [GeForce 6100]0x10de:0x0244:::C51 [GeForce Go 6150]0x10de:0x0245:::C51 [Quadro NVS 210S/GeForce 6150LE]0x10de:0x0247:::C51 [GeForce Go 6100]0x10de:0x0250:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4600]0x10de:0x0251:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4400]0x10de:0x0252:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti]0x10de:0x0253:::NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]0x10de:0x0258:::NV25GL [Quadro4 900 XGL]0x10de:0x0259:::NV25GL [Quadro4 750 XGL]0x10de:0x025b:::NV25GL [Quadro4 700 XGL]0x10de:0x0280:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800]0x10de:0x0281:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]0x10de:0x0282:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE]0x10de:0x0286:::NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 Go AGP 8x]0x10de:0x0288:::NV28GL [Quadro4 980 XGL]0x10de:0x0289:::NV28GL [Quadro4 780 XGL]0x10de:0x028c:::NV28GLM [Quadro4 Go700]0x10de:0x0290:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GTX]0x10de:0x0291:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GT/GTO]0x10de:0x0292:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GS]0x10de:0x0293:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GX2]0x10de:0x0294:::G71 [GeForce 7950 GX2]0x10de:0x0295:::G71 [GeForce 7950 GT]0x10de:0x0297:::G71 [GeForce Go 7950 GTX]0x10de:0x0298:::G71 [GeForce Go 7900 GS]0x10de:0x0299:::G71 [GeForce Go 7900 GTX]0x10de:0x029a:::G71 [Quadro FX 2500M]0x10de:0x029b:::G71 [Quadro FX 1500M]0x10de:0x029c:::G71 [Quadro FX 5500]0x10de:0x029d:::G71GL [Quadro FX 3500]0x10de:0x029e:::G71 [Quadro FX 1500]0x10de:0x029f:::G70 [Quadro FX 4500 X2]0x10de:0x02a0:::NV2A [XGPU]0x10de:0x02e0:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]0x10de:0x02e1:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GS]0x10de:0x02e2:::G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]0x10de:0x02e3:::G71 [GeForce 7900 GS]0x10de:0x02e4:::G71 [GeForce 7950 GT]0x10de:0x0300:::NV30 [GeForce FX]0x10de:0x0301:::NV30 [GeForce FX 5800 Ultra]0x10de:0x0302:::NV30 [GeForce FX 5800]0x10de:0x0308:::NV30GL [Quadro FX 2000]0x10de:0x0309:::NV30GL [Quadro FX 1000]0x10de:0x030a:::NV30 [ICE FX 2000]0x10de:0x0311:::NV31 [GeForce FX 5600 Ultra]0x10de:0x0312:::NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]0x10de:0x0313:::NV31 []0x10de:0x0314:::NV31 [GeForce FX 5600XT]0x10de:0x0316:::NV31M []0x10de:0x0317:::NV31M Pro []0x10de:0x0318:::NV31 [NV31GL]0x10de:0x0319:::NV31 [NV31GL]0x10de:0x031a:::NV31M [GeForce FX Go5600]0x10de:0x031b:::NV31M [GeForce FX Go5650]0x10de:0x031c:::NV31 [Quadro FX Go700]0x10de:0x031d:::NV31GLM []0x10de:0x031e:::NV31GLM Pro []0x10de:0x031f:::NV31GLM Pro []0x10de:0x0320:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]0x10de:0x0321:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200 Ultra]0x10de:0x0322:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]0x10de:0x0323:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5200LE]0x10de:0x0324:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 64M]0x10de:0x0325:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5250]0x10de:0x0326:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]0x10de:0x0327:::NV34 [GeForce FX 5100]0x10de:0x0328:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M]0x10de:0x0329:::NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200]0x10de:0x032a:::NV34GL [Quadro NVS 280 PCI]0x10de:0x032b:::NV34GL [Quadro FX 500/600 PCI]0x10de:0x032c:::NV34GLM [GeForce FX Go 5300]0x10de:0x032d:::NV34 [GeForce FX Go5100]0x10de:0x032e:::NV34 []0x10de:0x032f:::NV34GL []0x10de:0x0330:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900 Ultra]0x10de:0x0331:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900]0x10de:0x0332:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]0x10de:0x0333:::NV38 [GeForce FX 5950 Ultra]0x10de:0x0334:::NV35 [GeForce FX 5900ZT]0x10de:0x0338:::NV35GL [Quadro FX 3000]0x10de:0x033f:::NV35GL [Quadro FX 700]0x10de:0x0341:::NV36.1 [GeForce FX 5700 Ultra]0x10de:0x0342:::NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700]0x10de:0x0343:::NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE]0x10de:0x0344:::NV36.4 [GeForce FX 5700VE]0x10de:0x0345:::NV36.5 []0x10de:0x0347:::NV36 [GeForce FX Go5700]0x10de:0x0348:::NV36 [GeForce FX Go5700]0x10de:0x0349:::NV36M Pro []0x10de:0x034b:::NV36MAP []0x10de:0x034c:::NV36 [Quadro FX Go1000]0x10de:0x034d:::NV36 []0x10de:0x034e:::NV36GL [Quadro FX 1100]0x10de:0x034f:::NV36GL []0x10de:0x038b:::G73 [GeForce 7650 GS]0x10de:0x0390:::G73 [GeForce 7650 GS]0x10de:0x0391:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]0x10de:0x0392:::G73 [GeForce 7600 GS]0x10de:0x0393:::G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]0x10de:0x0394:::G73 [GeForce 7600 LE]0x10de:0x0395:::G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]0x10de:0x0396:::G73 []0x10de:0x0397:::G73 [GeForce Go 7700]0x10de:0x0398:::G73 [GeForce Go 7600]0x10de:0x0399:::G73 [GeForce Go 7600 GT]0x10de:0x039a:::G73M [Quadro NVS 300M]0x10de:0x039b:::G73 [GeForce Go 7900 SE]0x10de:0x039c:::G73 [Quadro FX 550M]0x10de:0x039d:::G73 []0x10de:0x039e:::G73GL [Quadro FX 560]0x10de:0x039f:::??? []0x10de:0x0400:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GTS]0x10de:0x0401:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]0x10de:0x0402:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]0x10de:0x0403:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600 GS]0x10de:0x0404:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8400 GS]0x10de:0x0405:2:1:G84 [GeForce 9500M GS]0x10de:0x0406:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8300 GS]0x10de:0x0407:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8600M GT]0x10de:0x0408:2:1:G84 [GeForce 9650M GS]0x10de:0x0409:2:1:G84 [GeForce 8700M GT]0x10de:0x040a:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 370]0x10de:0x040b:2:1:G84M [Quadro NVS 320M]0x10de:0x040c:2:1:G84M [Quadro FX 570M]0x10de:0x040d:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 1600M]0x10de:0x040e:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 570]0x10de:0x040f:2:1:G84 [Quadro FX 1700]0x10de:0x0410:2:0:G92 [GeForce GT 330] 1.00x10de:0x0412:::[NX7300GT-TD256EH]0x10de:0x0414:2:0:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]0x10de:0x0420:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400 SE]0x10de:0x0421:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8500 GT]0x10de:0x0422:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400 GS]0x10de:0x0423:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8300 GS]0x10de:0x0424:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400 GS]0x10de:0x0425:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8600M GS]0x10de:0x0426:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400M GT]0x10de:0x0427:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400M GS]0x10de:0x0428:2:1:G86 [GeForce 8400M G]0x10de:0x0429:2:1:G84M [Quadro NVS 140M]0x10de:0x042a:2:1:G86M [Quadro NVS 130M]0x10de:0x042b:2:1:G86M [Quadro NVS 135M]0x10de:0x042c:2:1:G86 [GeForce 9400 GT]0x10de:0x042d:2:1:G86M [Quadro FX 360M]0x10de:0x042e:2:1:G86 [GeForce 9300M G]0x10de:0x042f:2:1:G86 [Quadro NVS 290]0x10de:0x0523:::[GeForce 9400GT]0x10de:0x05e0:2:1:GT200b [GeForce GTX 295]0x10de:0x05e1:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 280]0x10de:0x05e2:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]0x10de:0x05e3:2:1:GT200b [GeForce GTX 285]0x10de:0x05e4:2:1:GT200 []0x10de:0x05e5:2:1:GT200 []0x10de:0x05e6:2:1:GT200b [GeForce GTX 275]0x10de:0x05e7:2:1:GT200 [Tesla C1060]0x10de:0x05e8:2:1:GT200 []0x10de:0x05e9:2:1:GT200 []0x10de:0x05ea:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]0x10de:0x05eb:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 295]0x10de:0x05ed:2:1:GT200GL [Quadro Plex 2200 D2]0x10de:0x05f1:2:1:GT200 [GeForece GTX 280]0x10de:0x05f2:2:1:GT200 [GeForece GTX 260]0x10de:0x05f8:2:1:GT200GL [Quadro Plex 2200 S4]0x10de:0x05f9:2:1:GT200GL [Quadro CX]0x10de:0x05fd:2:0:GT200GL [Quadro FX 5800]0x10de:0x05fe:2:0:GT200GL [Quadro FX 4800]0x10de:0x05ff:2:0:GT200GL [Quadro FX 3800]0x10de:0x0600:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GTS 512]0x10de:0x0601:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]0x10de:0x0602:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]0x10de:0x0603:2:1:G92 [GeForce GT 230]0x10de:0x0604:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GX2]0x10de:0x0605:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]0x10de:0x0606:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GS]0x10de:0x0607:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTS 240]0x10de:0x0608:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800M GTX]0x10de:0x0609:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800M GTS]0x10de:0x060a:2:1:GT200 [GeForce GTX 280M]0x10de:0x060b:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800M GT]0x10de:0x060c:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800M GTX]0x10de:0x060d:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GS]0x10de:0x060f:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTX 285M]0x10de:0x0610:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9600 GSO]0x10de:0x0611:2:1:G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]0x10de:0x0612:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX]0x10de:0x0613:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX+]0x10de:0x0614:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]0x10de:0x0615:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTS 250]0x10de:0x0617:2:1:G92 [GeForce 9800M GTX]0x10de:0x0618:2:1:G92 [GeForce GTX 260M]0x10de:0x0619:2:1:G92GL [Quadro FX 4700 X2]0x10de:0x061a:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 3700]0x10de:0x061b:2:1:G92GL [Quadro VX 200]0x10de:0x061c::1:G92M [Quadro FX 3600M]0x10de:0x061d:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 2800M]0x10de:0x061e:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 3700M]0x10de:0x061f:2:1:G92 [Quadro FX 3800M]0x10de:0x0620:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800 GT]0x10de:0x0621:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 230]0x10de:0x0622:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]0x10de:0x0623:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GS]0x10de:0x0624:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT Green Ed]0x10de:0x0625:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GSO 512]0x10de:0x0626:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 130]0x10de:0x0627:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 140]0x10de:0x0628:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800M GTS]0x10de:0x062a:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9700M GTS]0x10de:0x062b:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800M GS]0x10de:0x062c:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800M GTS]0x10de:0x062d:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]0x10de:0x062e:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]0x10de:0x062f:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9800 S]0x10de:0x0630:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9700 S]0x10de:0x0631:2:1:G94M [GeForce GTS 160M]0x10de:0x0632:2:1:G94M [GeForce GTS 150M]0x10de:0x0633:2:1:G94 [GeForce GT 220]0x10de:0x0635:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GSO]0x10de:0x0637:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GT]0x10de:0x0638:2:1:G94 [Quadro FX 1800]0x10de:0x063a:2:1:G94M [Quadro FX 2700M]0x10de:0x063f:2:1:G94 [GeForce 9600 GE]0x10de:0x0640:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]0x10de:0x0641:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9400 GT]0x10de:0x0642:2:1:G96 [GeForce 8400 GS]0x10de:0x0643:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]0x10de:0x0644:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GS]0x10de:0x0645:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GS]0x10de:0x0646:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 120]0x10de:0x0647:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600M GT]0x10de:0x0648:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600M GS]0x10de:0x0649:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600M GT]0x10de:0x064a:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9700M GT]0x10de:0x064b:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500M G]0x10de:0x064c:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9650M GT]0x10de:0x064d:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600 GT]0x10de:0x064e:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600 GT/9800 GT]0x10de:0x064f:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9600 S]0x10de:0x0651:2:1:G96 [GeForce G 110M]0x10de:0x0652:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 130M]0x10de:0x0653:2:1:G96M [GeForce GT 120M]0x10de:0x0654:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 220M]0x10de:0x0655:2:1:G96 [GeForce GT 120]0x10de:0x0656:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9650 S]0x10de:0x0658:2:1:G96 [Quadro FX 380]0x10de:0x0659:2:1:G96 [Quadro FX 580]0x10de:0x065a:2:1:G96 [Quadro FX 1700M]0x10de:0x065b:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9400 GT]0x10de:0x065c:2:1:G96M [Quadro FX 770M]0x10de:0x065d:2:1:G96 [GeForce 9500 GA/9600 GT/GTS 250]0x10de:0x065f:2:1:G96 [GeForce G210]0x10de:0x066d:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400GS]0x10de:0x06c0:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 480]0x10de:0x06c4:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 465]0x10de:0x06ca:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 480M]0x10de:0x06cb:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 480]0x10de:0x06cd:2:2:GF100 [GeForce GTX 470]0x10de:0x06d1:2:2:GF100 [Tesla C2050 / C2070]0x10de:0x06d2:2:2:GF100 [M2070]0x10de:0x06d8:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 6000]0x10de:0x06d9:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 5000]0x10de:0x06da:2:2:GF104GLM [Quadro 5000M]0x10de:0x06dc:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 6000]0x10de:0x06dd:2:2:GF100 [Quadro 4000]0x10de:0x06de:2:2:GF100 [Tesla S2050]0x10de:0x06df:2:2:GF100 [M2070Q]0x10de:0x06e0:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 GE]0x10de:0x06e1:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 GS]0x10de:0x06e2:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400]0x10de:0x06e3:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8300 GS]0x10de:0x06e4:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400 GS]0x10de:0x06e5:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300M GS]0x10de:0x06e6:2:1:G98 [GeForce G100]0x10de:0x06e7:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 SE]0x10de:0x06e8:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9200M GS]0x10de:0x06e9:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300M GS]0x10de:0x06ea:2:1:G86M [Quadro NVS 150M]0x10de:0x06eb:2:1:G98M [Quadro NVS 160M]0x10de:0x06ec:2:1:G98M [GeForce G 105M]0x10de:0x06ed:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9600 GT/9800 GT]0x10de:0x06ee:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9600 GT/9800 GT]0x10de:0x06ef:2:1:G98M [GeForce G 103M]0x10de:0x06f1:2:1:G98 [GeForce G105M]0x10de:0x06f8:2:1:G98 [Quadro NVS 420]0x10de:0x06f9:2:1:G98 [Quadro FX 370 LP]0x10de:0x06fa:2:1:G98 [Quadro NVS 450]0x10de:0x06fb:2:1:G98 [Quadro FX 370M]0x10de:0x06fd:2:1:G98 [Quadro NVS 295]0x10de:0x06ff:2:1:G98 [HICx16 + Graphics]0x10de:0x0840:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200M]0x10de:0x0844:2:0:C77 [GeForce 9100M G]0x10de:0x0845:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200M G]0x10de:0x0846:2:0:C77 [GeForce 9200]0x10de:0x0847:2:0:C78 [GeForce 9100]0x10de:0x0848:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8300]0x10de:0x0849:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200]0x10de:0x084a:2:0:MCP78 [nForce 730a] Blacklist0x10de:0x084b:2:0:C77 [GeForce 8200]0x10de:0x084c:2:0:MCP82 [nForce 980a/780a] Blacklist0x10de:0x084d:2:2:GF110 [Tesla M2070-Q Dual-Slot]0x10de:0x084f:2:0:MCP78S [GeForce 8100/nForce 720a] Blacklist0x10de:0x0860:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9300]0x10de:0x0861:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]0x10de:0x0862:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M G]0x10de:0x0863:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M]0x10de:0x0864:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9300]0x10de:0x0865:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9300]0x10de:0x0866:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M G]0x10de:0x0867:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]0x10de:0x0868:2:0:[nForce 760i SLI] Blacklist0x10de:0x0869:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]0x10de:0x086a:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]0x10de:0x086c:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300/nForce 730i]0x10de:0x086d:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9200]0x10de:0x086e:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9100M G]0x10de:0x086f:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9200M G]0x10de:0x0870:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400M]0x10de:0x0871:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9200]0x10de:0x0872:2:0:C79 [GeForce G102M]0x10de:0x0873:2:0:C79 [GeForce G102M]0x10de:0x0874:2:1:C79 [ION]0x10de:0x0876:2:1:ION [GeForce 9400M]0x10de:0x087a:2:0:C79 [GeForce 9400]0x10de:0x087d:2:0:C?? [ION]0x10de:0x087e:2:0:C?? [ION LE]0x10de:0x087f:2:0:C?? [ION LE]0x10de:0x08a0:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]0x10de:0x08a2:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]0x10de:0x08a3:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]0x10de:0x08a4:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 320M]0x10de:0x08a5:2:1:G84 [GeForce 320M]0x10de:0x08b1:2:1:[GeForce 300M]0x10de:0x08b2:2:1:[GeForce 300M]0x10de:0x08b3:2:1:[GeForce 300M]0x10de:0x0a20:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 220]0x10de:0x0a21:2:1:GT216M [GeForce GT 330M]0x10de:0x0a22:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 315]0x10de:0x0a23:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 210]0x10de:0x0a26:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 405]0x10de:0x0a27:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 405]0x10de:0x0a28:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 230M]0x10de:0x0a29:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 330M]0x10de:0x0a2a:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 230M]0x10de:0x0a2b:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 330M]0x10de:0x0a2c:2:1:GT216 [NVS 5100M]0x10de:0x0a2d:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 320M]0x10de:0x0a30:2:1:GT216 [GeForce 505]0x10de:0x0a32:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 415]0x10de:0x0a34:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 240M]0x10de:0x0a35:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 325M]0x10de:0x0a38:2:1:GT216GL [Quadro 400]0x10de:0x0a3c:2:1:GT216 [Quadro FX 880M]0x10de:0x0a60:2:1:GT218 [GeForce G210]0x10de:0x0a61:2:1:GT218 [NVS 2100]0x10de:0x0a62:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 205]0x10de:0x0a63:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310]0x10de:0x0a64:2:1:GT218 [ION]0x10de:0x0a65:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 210]0x10de:0x0a66:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310]0x10de:0x0a67:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 315]0x10de:0x0a68:2:1:G98M [GeForce G105M]0x10de:0x0a69:2:1:G98M [GeForce G105M]0x10de:0x0a6a:2:1:GT218 [NVS 2100M]0x10de:0x0a6c:2:1:GT218 [NVS 3100M]0x10de:0x0a6e:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 305M]0x10de:0x0a6f:2:1:GT218 [ION]0x10de:0x0a70:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310M]0x10de:0x0a71:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 305M]0x10de:0x0a72:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310M]0x10de:0x0a73:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 305M]0x10de:0x0a74:2:1:GT218 [GeForce G210M]0x10de:0x0a75:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 310M]0x10de:0x0a76:2:1:GT??? [ION]0x10de:0x0a78:2:1:GT218GL [Quadro FX 380 LP]0x10de:0x0a7a:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 405]0x10de:0x0a7b:2:1:GT218 [GeForce 505]0x10de:0x0a7c:2:1:GT218 [Quadro FX 380M]0x10de:0x0ca0:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 330]0x10de:0x0ca2:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 320]0x10de:0x0ca3:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 240]0x10de:0x0ca4:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 340]0x10de:0x0ca5:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 220]0x10de:0x0ca7:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 330]0x10de:0x0ca8:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 260M]0x10de:0x0ca9:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 250M]0x10de:0x0cac:2:1:GT216 [GeForce GT 220]0x10de:0x0caf:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GT 335M]0x10de:0x0cb0:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 350M]0x10de:0x0cb1:2:1:GT215 [GeForce GTS 360M]0x10de:0x0cbc:2:1:GT215 [Quadro FX 1800M]0x10de:0x0dc0:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 440]0x10de:0x0dc4:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]0x10de:0x0dc5:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]0x10de:0x0dc6:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]0x10de:0x0dcd:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]0x10de:0x0dce:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]0x10de:0x0dd1:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTX 460M]0x10de:0x0dd2:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 445M]0x10de:0x0dd3:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 445M]0x10de:0x0dd6:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 550M]0x10de:0x0dd8:2:2:GF106GL [Quadro 2000]0x10de:0x0dda:2:2:GF106 [Quadro 2000M]0x10de:0x0dde:2:2:GF106 [ES]0x10de:0x0ddf:2:2:GF106 [INT]0x10de:0x0de0:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 440]0x10de:0x0de1:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 430]0x10de:0x0de2:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 420]0x10de:0x0de3:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 635M]0x10de:0x0de4:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 520]0x10de:0x0de5:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 530]0x10de:0x0de7:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 610]0x10de:0x0de8:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 620M]0x10de:0x0de9:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 630M]0x10de:0x0dea:2:2:GF108 [GeForce 610M]0x10de:0x0deb:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 555M]0x10de:0x0dec:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 525M]0x10de:0x0ded:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 520M]0x10de:0x0dee:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 415M]0x10de:0x0def:2:2:GF108 [NVS 5400M]0x10de:0x0df0:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 425M]0x10de:0x0df1:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 420M]0x10de:0x0df2:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 435M]0x10de:0x0df3:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 420M]0x10de:0x0df4:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M SDDR3]0x10de:0x0df5:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 525M]0x10de:0x0df6:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 550M]0x10de:0x0df7:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 520M]0x10de:0x0df8:2:2:GF108 [Quadro 600]0x10de:0x0df9:2:2:GF108 [Quadro 500M]0x10de:0x0dfa:2:2:GF108 [Quadro 1000M]0x10de:0x0dfc:2:2:GF108 [NVS 5200M]0x10de:0x0dfe:2:2:GF108 [ES]0x10de:0x0dff:2:2:GF108 [INT]0x10de:0x0e22:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]0x10de:0x0e23:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460 SE]0x10de:0x0e24:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]0x10de:0x0e28:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]0x10de:0x0e30:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 470M]0x10de:0x0e31:2:2:GF104 [GeForce GTX 485M]0x10de:0x0e38:2:2:GF104GL [GeForce ???]0x10de:0x0e3a:2:2:GF104 [Quadro 3000M]0x10de:0x0e3b:2:2:GF104 [Quadro 4000M]0x10de:0x0e3e:2:2:GF104 [ES]0x10de:0x0e3f:2:2:GF104 [INT]0x10de:0x0f00:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 630]0x10de:0x0f01:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 620]0x10de:0x0f02:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 730]0x10de:0x0f08:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 740]0x10de:0x0fc0:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GT 640]0x10de:0x0fc1:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640]0x10de:0x0fc2:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 630]0x10de:0x0fc6:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 650]0x10de:0x0fc8:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 740]0x10de:0x0fc9:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730]0x10de:0x0fcd:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 755M]0x10de:0x0fce:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M LE]0x10de:0x0fd1:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 650M]0x10de:0x0fd2:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M]0x10de:0x0fd3:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M]0x10de:0x0fd4:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 660M]0x10de:0x0fd5:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 650M]0x10de:0x0fd8:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640M]0x10de:0x0fd9:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 645M]0x10de:0x0fdb:2:3:GK107 [GeForce ESP-A1]0x10de:0x0fdf:2:3:GKxxx [GeForce GT 740M]0x10de:0x0fe0:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GTX 660M]0x10de:0x0fe1:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730M]0x10de:0x0fe2:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 745M]0x10de:0x0fe3:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 745M]0x10de:0x0fe4:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 750M]0x10de:0x0fe5:2:3:GK107 [GeForce K340 USM]0x10de:0x0fe6:2:3:GK107 [GRID K1 NVS USM]0x10de:0x0fe7:2:3:GK107GL [GRID K100 vGPU]0x10de:0x0fe9:2:3:GK107M [GeForce GT 750M Mac Ed]0x10de:0x0fea:2:3:GK107M [GeForce GT 755M Mac Ed]0x10de:0x0fec:2:3:GF117 [GeForce 710A]0x10de:0x0fed:2:3:GF117 [GeForce 820M]0x10de:0x0fef:2:3:GK107 [GRID K340]0x10de:0x0ff1:2:3:GK107 [NVS 1000]0x10de:0x0ff2:2:3:GK107 [VGX K1]0x10de:0x0ff3:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K420]0x10de:0x0ff5:2:3:GK107GL [GRID K1 Tesla USM]0x10de:0x0ff6:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K1100M]0x10de:0x0ff7:2:3:GK107GL [GRID K140Q vGPU]0x10de:0x0ff8:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K500M]0x10de:0x0ff9:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K2000D]0x10de:0x0ffa:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K600]0x10de:0x0ffb:2:3:GK107 [Quadro 2100M]0x10de:0x0ffc:2:3:GK107 [Quadro 1100M]0x10de:0x0ffd:2:3:GK107 [Quadro NVS 510]0x10de:0x0ffe:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K2000]0x10de:0x0fff:2:3:GK107GLM [Quadro 410]0x10de:0x1001:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan Z]0x10de:0x1003:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan LE]0x10de:0x1004:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780]0x10de:0x1005:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan]0x10de:0x1006:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]0x10de:0x1007:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780]0x10de:0x1008:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]0x10de:0x100a:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX 780 Ti]0x10de:0x100c:2:3:GK110 [GeForce GTX Titan Black]0x10de:0x101e:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20X]0x10de:0x101f:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20]0x10de:0x1020:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20x]0x10de:0x1021:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20Xm]0x10de:0x1022:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20C]0x10de:0x1023:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40m]0x10de:0x1024:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40c]0x10de:0x1026:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20s]0x10de:0x1027:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40st]0x10de:0x1028:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K20M]0x10de:0x1029:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40s]0x10de:0x102a:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40t]0x10de:0x102d:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K80]0x10de:0x102e:2:3:GK110 [Tesla K40d]0x10de:0x103a:2:3:GK110GL [Quadro K6000]0x10de:0x103c:2:3:GK110 [Quadro K5200]0x10de:0x1040:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520]0x10de:0x1042:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 510]0x10de:0x1048:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 605 OEM]0x10de:0x1049:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 620]0x10de:0x104a:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 610]0x10de:0x104b:2:2:GFxxx [GeForce GT 625 (OEM)]0x10de:0x104c:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 705]0x10de:0x104d:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 705]0x10de:0x1050:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520M]0x10de:0x1051:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520MX]0x10de:0x1052:2:2:GF119 [GeForce GT 520M]0x10de:0x1054:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 410M]0x10de:0x1055:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 410M]0x10de:0x1056:2:2:GF108 [Quadro NVS 4200M]0x10de:0x1057:2:2:GF108 [Quadro NVS 4200M]0x10de:0x1058:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 610M]0x10de:0x1059:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 610M]0x10de:0x105a:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 610M]0x10de:0x105b:2:2:GF119 [GeForce 705M]0x10de:0x107c:2:2:GF119 [NVS 315]0x10de:0x107d:2:2:GF119 [NVS 310]0x10de:0x1080:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 580]0x10de:0x1081:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570]0x10de:0x1082:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]0x10de:0x1083:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 590]0x10de:0x1084:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560]0x10de:0x1086:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 570 HD]0x10de:0x1087:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]0x10de:0x1088:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 590]0x10de:0x1089:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 580]0x10de:0x108b:2:2:GF110 [GeForce GTX 580]0x10de:0x108e:2:2:GF110GL [Tesla C2090]0x10de:0x1091:2:2:GF110 [Tesla M2090]0x10de:0x1094:2:2:GF110 [Tesla M2075 Dual-Slot CPM]0x10de:0x1096:2:2:GF110 [Tesla C2075 Dual-Slot CPM]0x10de:0x109a:2:2:GF110GLM [Quadro 5010M]0x10de:0x109b:2:2:GF100GL [Quadro Plex 7000]0x10de:0x10c0:2:1:G98 [GeForce 9300 GS]0x10de:0x10c3:2:1:G98 [GeForce 8400GS]0x10de:0x10c5:::M116N []0x10de:0x10d8:2:0:GT218 [NVS 300]0x10de:0x10de:::NV34 [Riva 128]0x10de:0x10f0:::NV3 [PCI]0x10de:0x1112:::Gateway [Solo 9550 GeForce 2 GO 32 MB]0x10de:0x1140:2:2:GF117 [GeForce 620M/720M/820M]0x10de:0x1180:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 680]0x10de:0x1182:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760 Ti]0x10de:0x1183:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]0x10de:0x1184:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 770]0x10de:0x1185:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]0x10de:0x1187:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]0x10de:0x1188:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 690]0x10de:0x1189:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 670]0x10de:0x118a:2:3:GK107 [GRID K520]0x10de:0x118b:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K2 GeForce USM]0x10de:0x118c:2:3:GK104 [GRID K2 NVS USM]0x10de:0x118d:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K200 vGPU]0x10de:0x118e:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760 (192-bit)]0x10de:0x118f:2:3:GK104 [Tesla K10]0x10de:0x1191:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]0x10de:0x1193:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 760 Ti OEM]0x10de:0x1194:2:3:GK104 [Tesla K8]0x10de:0x1195:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]0x10de:0x1198:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 880M]0x10de:0x1199:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 870M]0x10de:0x119a:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 860M]0x10de:0x119d:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 775M]0x10de:0x119e:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 780M]0x10de:0x119f:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 780M]0x10de:0x11a0:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 680M]0x10de:0x11a1:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 670MX]0x10de:0x11a2:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 675MX]0x10de:0x11a3:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 680MX]0x10de:0x11a7:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GTX 675MX]0x10de:0x11b0:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K240Q/K260Q vGPU]0x10de:0x11b1:2:3:GK104GL [GRID K2 Tesla USM]0x10de:0x11b4:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K4200]0x10de:0x11b6:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K3100M]0x10de:0x11b7:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K4100M]0x10de:0x11b8:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K5100M]0x10de:0x11ba:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K5000]0x10de:0x11bb:2:3:GK104 [Quadro 4100]0x10de:0x11bc:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K5000M]0x10de:0x11bd:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K4000M]0x10de:0x11be:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K3000M]0x10de:0x11bf:2:3:GK104GL [VGX K2]0x10de:0x11c0:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]0x10de:0x11c2:2:3:GK106 [GTX 650 Ti Boost]0x10de:0x11c3:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti]0x10de:0x11c4:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 645]0x10de:0x11c5:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 740]0x10de:0x11c6:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650 Ti]0x10de:0x11c7:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 760 SE/750 Ti]0x10de:0x11c8:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 650]0x10de:0x11cb:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GT 740]0x10de:0x11e0:2:3:GK104 [GeForce GT 770M]0x10de:0x11e1:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 765M]0x10de:0x11e2:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 765M]0x10de:0x11e3:2:3:GK106 [GeForce GTX 760M]0x10de:0x11fa:2:3:GK104 [Quadro K4000]0x10de:0x11fc:2:3:GK106 [Quadro K2100M]0x10de:0x1200:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti]0x10de:0x1201:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560]0x10de:0x1202:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 Ti OEM]0x10de:0x1203:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 460 SE v2]0x10de:0x1205:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 460 v2]0x10de:0x1206:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTX 555]0x10de:0x1207:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 645]0x10de:0x1208:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 560 SE]0x10de:0x1210:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 570M]0x10de:0x1211:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 580M]0x10de:0x1212:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 675M]0x10de:0x1213:2:2:GF114 [GeForce GTX 670M]0x10de:0x1241:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 545]0x10de:0x1243:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 545]0x10de:0x1244:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti]0x10de:0x1245:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTS 450]0x10de:0x1246:2:2:GF108 [GeForce GT 550M]0x10de:0x1247:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]0x10de:0x1248:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M]0x10de:0x1249:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GTS 450]0x10de:0x124b:2:3:GK107 [GeForce GT 640]0x10de:0x124d:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT 555M (Dell)]0x10de:0x1251:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GTX 560M]0x10de:0x1280:2:2:GF116 [GeForce GT 635]0x10de:0x1281:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 710]0x10de:0x1282:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 640]0x10de:0x1284:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 630]0x10de:0x1286:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 720]0x10de:0x1287:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730]0x10de:0x1288:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 720]0x10de:0x1289:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 710]0x10de:0x1290:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730M]0x10de:0x1291:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 735M]0x10de:0x1292:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 740M]0x10de:0x1293:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 730M]0x10de:0x1294:2:3:GK208 [GeForce GT 740M]0x10de:0x1295:2:2:GF117 [GeForce 710M]0x10de:0x1296:2:3:GK208 [GeForce 825M]0x10de:0x1298:2:2:GF117 [GeForce GT 720M]0x10de:0x1299:2:3:GK208 [GeForce 920M]0x10de:0x129a:2:2:GF117 [GeForce 910M]0x10de:0x12a0:2:3:GK208 []0x10de:0x12b3:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K2200M]0x10de:0x12b9:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K610M]0x10de:0x12ba:2:3:GK107 [Quadro K510M]0x10de:0x1340:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 830M]0x10de:0x1341:2:4:GM108 [GeForce GT 840M]0x10de:0x1344:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 845M]0x10de:0x1346:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 930M]0x10de:0x1347:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 940M]0x10de:0x137a:2:4:GM108 [Quadro K620M]0x10de:0x137d:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 940A]0x10de:0x1380:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti]0x10de:0x1381:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 750]0x10de:0x1382:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 745]0x10de:0x1390:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 845M]0x10de:0x1391:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 850M]0x10de:0x1392:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 860M]0x10de:0x1393:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 840M]0x10de:0x1398:2:4:GM107 [GeForce 845M]0x10de:0x139a:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 950M]0x10de:0x139b:2:4:GM107 [GeForce GTX 960M]0x10de:0x139c:2:4:GM108 [GeForce 940M]0x10de:0x13b0:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M2000M]0x10de:0x13b1:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M1000M]0x10de:0x13b2:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M600M]0x10de:0x13b3:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K2200M]0x10de:0x13ba:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K2200]0x10de:0x13bb:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K620]0x10de:0x13bc:2:4:GM107 [Quadro K1200]0x10de:0x13c0:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980]0x10de:0x13c2:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970]0x10de:0x13d7:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980M]0x10de:0x13d8:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970M]0x10de:0x13d9:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 965M]0x10de:0x13f0:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M5000]0x10de:0x13f1:2:4:GM107 [Quadro M4000]0x10de:0x13f8:2:5:GM204 [Quadro M5000M]0x10de:0x13f9:2:5:GM204 [Quadro M4000M]0x10de:0x13fa:2:5:GM204 [Quadro M3000M]0x10de:0x1401:2:5:GM206 [GeForce GTX 960]0x10de:0x1402:2:5:GM206 [GeForce GTX 950]0x10de:0x1617:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 980M]0x10de:0x1618:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970M]0x10de:0x1619:2:5:GM204 [GeForce GTX 965M]0x10de:0x17c2:2:5:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X]0x10de:0x17c8:2:5:GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti]0x10de:0x17f0:2:5:GM200 [Quadro M6000]0x10de:0x9490:::Invalid []0x10de:0x9876:::NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]0x10de:0x98de:::0x9876 0x98760x10de:0xdf5a:2:2:GF106 [GeForce GT525M]


And then what do I do with this file? *Nvm I looked it up* Thanks!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well, it got cold again and instead of using furnaces or whatever that weird little radiator is on the floor, I decided to fire up the [email protected] client again. Using my UPS, it turns out I use about 306W for folding, which is weird since I can pull 324W while playing CS:GO. Then again, I did drop my frequency and voltage a little since then. Either way, it's so cold, i can barely hear my fans.


Spoiler: IMG







EDIT: Ignore all my fan speeds. I've only got one plugged into the motherboard. Two are in the H100 pump, and my GPU is an aftermarket (Arctic Accelero MK II IIRC)


----------



## jlhawn

I just started folding again about 10 mins ago after not folding for a couple months, I am still on the OCN team.
all my client settings are at default when I installed the client today, I can't remeber the tips I was given before on here
for the settings to fold more efficiently if someone could give me them again.
thanks


----------



## 455buick

Hi,

Welcome back to the fold.







I re-joined back in June of this year.

I can't really help, except to say that the newer drivers for the nVidia cards seem to work just fine. I've been using the 355.82 drivers from the Geforce web site. I've had no problems, and the 970 cards that I'm folding with are doing just fine.

I do only fold on the GPU's. My CPU's are too old, and too slow to fold appropriately. I was not able to complete the WU's within Stanford's guidelines. Plus they took up way too much computing power.
For me, GPU folding was and is the way to go. 3 of my CPUs are Q6600 (2), Q6700 (1). They are just fine computing the numbers and calculations the GPUs generate. I also have an i7 975EE on another rig with a 780. It is doing fine as well. Same drivers on that card.

I hope this helped, and good luck,


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *455buick*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Welcome back to the fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-joined back in June of this year.
> 
> I can't really help, except to say that the newer drivers for the nVidia cards seem to work just fine. I've been using the 355.82 drivers from the Geforce web site. I've had no problems, and the 970 cards that I'm folding with are doing just fine.
> 
> I do only fold on the GPU's. My CPU's are too old, and too slow to fold appropriately. I was not able to complete the WU's within Stanford's guidelines. Plus they took up way too much computing power.
> For me, GPU folding was and is the way to go. 3 of my CPUs are Q6600 (2), Q6700 (1). They are just fine computing the numbers and calculations the GPUs generate. I also have an i7 975EE on another rig with a 780. It is doing fine as well. Same drivers on that card.
> 
> I hope this helped, and good luck,


thank you.
I found the thread on OCN for tips, everything is running fine.
I'm able to use my i7 970 and my GTX 980 on full folding and still go on the internet, but no gaming (lol) games get choppy.
I am using driver 358.50.
I also have all my cpu cores un-parked so I think that helps me as I seem to be completing projects real fast, 31 in 2 days.
I un-park my cores using the tools in windows 7 after I edited the registry about 2 years ago to get the hidden feature, don't know why microsoft hides it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sheer curious question since I saw some ingenious things over on Spotswood's website.... How well would a G3258 feed a GTX 780 Classified? I'm contemplating creating a dedicated linux box for folding, and the obvious curiosity about processors comes to mind.


----------



## hertz9753

I think @anubis1127 used an overclocked one when he was folding.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I think @anubis1127 used an overclocked one when he was folding.


Good to know. I was contemplating the idea of building two G3258 rigs, but with that kind of budget (assuming a really good and stable mITX board) I could just go with a nice X99 setup. Just means a bit more configuring to make [email protected] and BOINC run at the same time, but later on I could get some better cards in there than my current spare cards.


----------



## AidanofVT

Okay, I set op the program, and I set the team number as 37726. Is that all there is to the settup? The software says I'm getting 7,500 points per day, which sounded pretty snazzy until I saw that some of the people on this team are getting hundreds of thousands per day. Are you guys stealing distributed-computing power form your offices or what?!


----------



## bigblock990

Did you get a passkey from stanford?

PPD is dependent on hardware. For example roughly speaking, a gtx 970 is 300k ppd, and a i7 cpu is 35k.


----------



## Jpmboy

just joined on...


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Welcome!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just joined on...


You going to fold on your Titan X's? If so, easy 1million PPD - Yeah!!!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You going to fold on your Titan X's? If so, easy 1million PPD - Yeah!!!


And the 295x2 + 980Ti !


----------



## dman811

Color me envious.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Holy crap... are there any teams that can use any of this right now?


----------



## mmonnin

This Team can!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1580941/forum-folding-war-team-the-lanyards-win-an-ocn-lanyard/0_30


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You going to fold on your Titan X's? If so, easy 1million PPD - Yeah!!!


They're running right now.... will set up for overnights,








Hopefully I can rotate between rigs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> This Team can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1580941/forum-folding-war-team-the-lanyards-win-an-ocn-lanyard/0_30


do the points roll into OCN? If yes, how do I join?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do the points roll into OCN? If yes, how do I join?


Usually when you first launch the [email protected] control it will ask for username, passkey, and team number. Input those and the points get added to OCN.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> do the points roll into OCN? If yes, how do I join?


Yes the points will count like normal. The FFW is just a friendly competition held on OCN each year. If you want to join, just post in that thread, and klue22 will add you to the list. Then when the official FFW thread is up, there will be an actual signup for the stats tracking website.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Yes the points will count like normal. The FFW is just a friendly competition held on OCN each year. If you want to join, just post in that thread, and klue22 will add you to the list. Then when the official FFW thread is up, there will be an actual signup for the stats tracking website.


got it, thanks.

edit:

I forgot how much heat the 295x2 can pump out.


----------



## Jpmboy

How does one get the little postBit added ?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> How does one get the little postBit added ?


You have to add your folding username to your profile and wait for it to be approved.


----------



## mmonnin

Link HowTo in the Stickies for some purdy pics.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_30


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You have to add your folding username to your profile and wait for it to be approved.


thanks. Is there anyone i particular I need to ping?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Link HowTo in the Stickies for some purdy pics.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_30












Happy New year guys!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You have to add your folding username to your profile and wait for it to be approved.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. Is there anyone i particular I need to ping?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Link HowTo in the Stickies for some purdy pics.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_30
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New year guys!
Click to expand...

@DarthBaggins can do that for you.


----------



## bajer29

Folded a little bit a while back. Hoping to get back into it; at least when I'm home and not gaming. I'm too afraid to leave my GPU at 100% usage while I'm not home. Is that weird?


----------



## lanofsong

It's not weird, it is just what you are comfortable with at the moment







. A lot of us here fold 24/7, some with high overclocks on the core and have had no issues. Try folding overnight on the weekend, and then when you are comfortable, let it run during the week








Looking forward to have you back into the FOLD


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> It's not weird, it is just what you are comfortable with at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A lot of us here fold 24/7, some with high overclocks on the core and have had no issues. Try folding overnight on the weekend, and then when you are comfortable, let it run during the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to have you back into the FOLD


OK, great. Thanks for the warm welcome and I hope to be back up and running tonight!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> OK, great. Thanks for the warm welcome and I hope to be back up and running tonight!


I see that you have a 980 there







These puppies can put out 350K to 400K PPD (depending on how high you overclock) in windows. An awesome card for folding and uses relatively little power (eg 2x660Ti + rig = 130K PPD total for 440watts........1x980 + rig = 400K PPD for 240watts)


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I see that you have a 980 there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These puppies can put out 350K to 400K PPD (depending on how high you overclock) in windows. An awesome card for folding and uses relatively little power (eg 2x660Ti + rig = 130K PPD total for 440watts........1x980 + rig = 400K PPD for 240watts)


Good to know







I think my last card I used for folding was a 4870 or a 5850. It's been so long lol.

EDIT:

Went from my old 2011 24 hour folding points at 4,206 and added 63,179 to that in just ~12 hours. You weren't kidding these GTX 980s are great at folding!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @DarthBaggins can do that for you.


Thanks. I'll ping him.

Just hit 10M


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. I'll ping him.
> 
> Just hit 10M


Congratz on 10million milestone


----------



## arearverdairchi

This seems like a good place to introduce myself.

Just started folding about a week ago. I have a bad habit of not shutting down my pc when I'm done and leaving it on for hours, figured if I'm going to waste energy I might as well do something useful with it. I just have a few questions.

When folding, my gpu only runs between 86-88% usage and occasionally drops to 0% for a few seconds. I'm running a 980 TI at 1401 core clock and it sits right at 500k PPD most of the time. Does this sound about right? Also, the memory clock on my gpu stays at 3305 mhz when folding regardless of what I have my overclock set at. Just wondering if this is all normal or if I need to tweak any settings.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, I never mess with a 980Ti. But that does sound a little odd on the load. Which WUs? Or is that with every WU it gets?

I think it common for most GPUs to drop to 0 once and a while and pop back up. I know my old Titans do it. Also memory speed not all that important folding, its usually the core you want to OC the most.


----------



## arearverdairchi

Yah I have 37 work units done so far and every time I have checked I am seeing just under 90% usage.


----------



## bajer29

How long does it take you to receive your folding bit ()? I've added my folding name to my profile a week ago, but I've not received one yet.

No rush, just curious.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> How long does it take you to receive your folding bit ()? I've added my folding name to my profile a week ago, but I've not received one yet.
> 
> No rush, just curious.


Do you have enough points?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Do you have enough points?


Apparently I missed the memo. What thread is the point requirements listed? Should it not be added to OP? Sorry if it's blatantly obvious but I've not found the requirement anywhere.


----------



## JKuhn

There's a thread about it. You need 50k points. You probably have that by now, but I'm just making sure.


----------



## hertz9753

It's 50 thousand points.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544741

That is you.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> There's a thread about it. You need 50k points. You probably have that by now, but I'm just making sure.


I couldn't find the thread







Yes, I have way over 50k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's 50 thousand points.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=544741
> 
> That is you.


Yup, that's me! I'm familiar with checking stats and all that. Just didn't know there was a required point total. Thanks!


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_20


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arearverdairchi*
> 
> Yah I have 37 work units done so far and every time I have checked I am seeing just under 90% usage.


Welcome.
Drops to 0% area typically checkpoints.
Try not folding on your CPU, to see if that raises the GPU usage %.
From my experience, I have gain little to no increase with faster mem clocks. If you can, push the core clocks as high as you can 1500+Mhz if you can/willing.
500k PPD is about right at your clock speed / folding time. 600K+ is possible with nice Core overclock.

Remember, PPD will drop for a unit if you pause before completion.


----------



## arearverdairchi

I haven't been using my cpu at all for folding today and it hasn't changed my gpu usage.

Unfortunately, It seems I got a less than average chip for overclocking. I can get it stable for gaming at about 1430 core clock if I raise the power limit and voltage a bit, but even then it will crash on me occasionally with certain games. It's an EVGA hybrid, temps never reach 50C and it has a fan cooling the vrm so I don't think cooling is an issue. For folding over several hours I settled on 1401 core clock as anything higher and I risk display driver crashing eventually even if I don't mess with the memory clocks.


----------



## mmonnin

GPU folding uses the P2 state, which drops the memory clock on maxwell cards. As others have said, memory OC doesn't provide as much benefit as the core overclock.


----------



## BURGER4life

I get above 90% usage, but never above 95% with a 980 Ti, seems about right.
Oh and i love 0x21 cores


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arearverdairchi*
> 
> This seems like a good place to introduce myself.
> 
> Just started folding about a week ago. I have a bad habit of not shutting down my pc when I'm done and leaving it on for hours, figured if I'm going to waste energy I might as well do something useful with it. I just have a few questions.
> 
> When folding, my gpu only runs between 86-88% usage and occasionally drops to 0% for a few seconds. I'm running a 980 TI at 1401 core clock and it sits right at 500k PPD most of the time. Does this sound about right? Also, the memory clock on my gpu stays at 3305 mhz when folding regardless of what I have my overclock set at. Just wondering if this is all normal or if I need to tweak any settings.


My 980Ti runs the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> *How long does it take you to receive your folding bit* ()? I've added my folding name to my profile a week ago, but I've not received one yet.
> 
> No rush, just curious.


A very long time it seems.


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, that way more drops than my old Titan. It stays up at 91 to 95 percent usage with a drop once and awhile.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, that way more drops than my old Titan. It stays up at 91 to 95 percent usage with a drop once and awhile.


it a 5sec polling rate in gpuZ. I think my TXs and 295x2 look the same (tho at much lower core frequency). I can check tonight.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it a 5sec polling rate in gpuZ. I think my TXs and 295x2 look the same (tho at much lower core frequency). I can check tonight.


Those drops are normal, your TX is processing units approx. 4 to 5 times faster than @Ithanul original Titans hence more drops over a similar time period.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Those drops are normal, your TX is processing units approx. 4 to 5 times faster than @Ithanul original Titans hence more drops over a similar time period.


+1
ah - that makes sense. thanks for the explanation.

btw - that graph is from a 980Ti KP @ 1546 on the core.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Those drops are normal, your TX is processing units approx. 4 to 5 times faster than @Ithanul original Titans hence more drops over a similar time period.


Ah, that explains. Forgot about the processing speed difference.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> +1
> ah - that makes sense. thanks for the explanation.
> 
> btw - that graph is from a 980Ti KP @ 1546 on the core.


Impressive @ 1546Mhz, you may want to think about competing with the 'Big Boys' in Team Competition. You may very well have the fastest 980Ti - at least very close.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arearverdairchi*
> 
> I haven't been using my cpu at all for folding today and it hasn't changed my gpu usage.
> 
> Unfortunately, It seems I got a less than average chip for overclocking. I can get it stable for gaming at about 1430 core clock if I raise the power limit and voltage a bit, but even then it will crash on me occasionally with certain games. It's an EVGA hybrid, temps never reach 50C and it has a fan cooling the vrm so I don't think cooling is an issue. For folding over several hours I settled on 1401 core clock as anything higher and I risk display driver crashing eventually even if I don't mess with the memory clocks.


Hello and welcome.

I have just got the same card as you have and I found that when folding on my CPU aswell I got 85% gpu usage. When I stopped folding on the cpu I bumped up to 99% with lowest usage at 93%.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> GPU folding uses the P2 state, which drops the memory clock on maxwell cards. As others have said, memory OC doesn't provide as much benefit as the core overclock.


would any memory OC provide any meaningful benefit? I can adjust the bios on these cards to hold P2 at a higher ram frequency (~ 8000). And this 980Ti will do 8500 on the vram, but if it adds little in folding performance, not worth the effort.


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would any memory OC provide any meaningful benefit? I can adjust the bios on these cards to hold P2 at a higher ram frequency (~ 8000). And this 980Ti will do 8500 on the vram, but if it adds little in folding performance, not worth the effort.


Memory OC doesn't help core18 units, it does help with core21 units though. However I haven't tested this since they released the newer revised core21 projects. Also I never tried going past the factory p0 mem speed of 7010mhz. Keep an eye on stability if going past that.

See this thread for more info:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1580568/memory-clock-speed-affects-ppd-for-core21-units


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> Memory OC doesn't help core18 units, it does help with core21 units though. However I haven't tested this since they released the newer revised core21 projects. Also I never tried going past the factory p0 mem speed of 7010mhz. Keep an eye on stability if going past that.
> 
> See this thread for more info:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1580568/memory-clock-speed-affects-ppd-for-core21-units


thanks... as I started folding like 2 weeks ago, what's a core 18 or core 21 project?


----------



## bigblock990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks... as I started folding like 2 weeks ago, what's a core 18 or core 21 project?


fahcore is the actual software/code that does the folding calculations. core21 is the newest gpu fahcore. core18 is the predecessor, however there are still many currently running projects using core18.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> fahcore is the actual software/code that does the folding calculations. core21 is the newest gpu fahcore. core18 is the predecessor, however there are still many currently running projects using core18.


I think I'm using the latest client... is there a way to force core21?


----------



## lanofsong

I am getting a mix of 0x18's and 0x21's, maybe a few more 0x21's but i have not figured a way to get either or


----------



## bigblock990

There isn't a way to get specific WU's. You can influence it some by adding different flags, but mainly its just luck of the draw.

Currently on my nvidia gpu's im getting a mix of core18 and core21, also there is p9201 core17 now and then.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathONator*
> 
> I should also say this:
> 
> *Folding At Home only uses the left over CPU processes. You can play a game w/ it running in the back ground or anything else no problem. I have my comp folding 24/7 except when I'm extreme benchmarking.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Folding runs your CPU at 99-100% usually. You can specify less... but why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You download WU (work units) and it can take anywhere from a few hours to a few days to complete (depending on the work unit and your computer, w/ a very slow computer it can take several weeks). Different work units have different point values. Once finished, it sends the work unit to stanford and downloads another one. If you're not connected to the internet and don't have auto dial set, it won't be doing anything until it can download another one.


Does this still hold true? I'm guessing you have to physically set the client to use less resources.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> I get above 90% usage, but never above 95% with a 980 Ti, seems about right.
> Oh and i love 0x21 cores


How do you see "advanced control"? Is it an additional program that needs to be installed separately?


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> How do you see "advanced control"? Is it an additional program that needs to be installed separately?


No, you just have to right-click the [email protected] in your tray then click on advanced control.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigblock990*
> 
> There isn't a way to get specific WU's. You can influence it some by adding different flags, but mainly its just luck of the draw.
> 
> Currently on my nvidia gpu's im getting a mix of core18 and core21, also there is p9201 core17 now and then.


Thanks - yeah, I'm getting a mix of 18's, 17's and a few 21's using both green and red gpus.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks - yeah, I'm getting a mix of 18's, 17's and a few 21's using both green and red gpus.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Does this still hold true? I'm guessing you have to physically set the client to use less resources.
> How do you see "advanced control"? Is it an additional program that needs to be installed separately?


In linux, fahclient and fahcontrol are separate installations.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathONator*
> 
> I should also say this:
> 
> *Folding At Home only uses the left over CPU processes. You can play a game w/ it running in the back ground or anything else no problem. I have my comp folding 24/7 except when I'm extreme benchmarking.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Folding runs your CPU at 99-100% usually. You can specify less... but why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You download WU (work units) and it can take anywhere from a few hours to a few days to complete (depending on the work unit and your computer, w/ a very slow computer it can take several weeks). Different work units have different point values. Once finished, it sends the work unit to stanford and downloads another one. If you're not connected to the internet and don't have auto dial set, it won't be doing anything until it can download another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Does this still hold true?* I'm guessing you have to physically set the client to use less resources.
Click to expand...

Yes. CPU programming can make different tasks passive and prioritize other tasks over what you are making. [email protected] takes lower priority than pretty much everything. The only issue for me to keep folding for a team was that I was using my 680 for the team. The cores in a GPU (or at least for now) cannot be given priority over anything else, so your system is trying to render the game and folding at the same time and they keep fighting over those cores.
Basically, I had just moved to Columbus for a very short amount of time. There was no time to look for a job, so I was in front my my computer 24/7. After playing my favorite games at something like 15FPS with massive stutter and lag, I had to leave the team. I still folded on everything I had when it wasn't being used, but I couldn't do the 20H a day for folding that the TC required.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Yes. CPU programming can make different tasks passive and prioritize other tasks over what you are making. [email protected] takes lower priority than pretty much everything. The only issue for me to keep folding for a team was that I was using my 680 for the team. The cores in a GPU (or at least for now) cannot be given priority over anything else, so your system is trying to render the game and folding at the same time and they keep fighting over those cores.
> Basically, I had just moved to Columbus for a very short amount of time. There was no time to look for a job, so I was in front my my computer 24/7. After playing my favorite games at something like 15FPS with massive stutter and lag, I had to leave the team. I still folded on everything I had when it wasn't being used, but I couldn't do the 20H a day for folding that the TC required.


Great, thanks for including your personal experience. Sounds like my gaming habits won't allow for 20/7 folding.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

You can make sure system pause on just the GPU when you are at your computer. Resume GPU folding while you are away. And since the CPU folding takes low priority, you could keep doing that 24/7 if you wanted.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> You can make sure system pause on just the GPU when you are at your computer. Resume GPU folding while you are away. And since the CPU folding takes low priority, you could keep doing that 24/7 if you wanted.


Ah ok, I'll try it out tonight.


----------



## BWG

I was thinking, 4x7=28 hours. Do you really game that much per week?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I did. And do during down times. I had just moved to Columbus (~80 miles from all my friends) and had nothing else to do.


----------



## BWG

I work in Columbus. Are you talking about Ohio though?

My comment was for Bajer though. He wanted to join TC, but didn't think he'd meet the 20/7 commitment.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I work in Columbus. Are you talking about Ohio though?
> 
> My comment was for Bajer though. He wanted to join TC, but didn't think he'd meet the 20/7 commitment.


I think I probably could, but I'm the last person to want to let anyone down. I don't want to commit to something that I know I won't be able to put 100% into. I may have another computer I might dedicate to folding 100%, but I'm not entirely sure when it will be up and running or if it meets the hardware requirements to make a difference (hardware is currently up in the air, I'm getting it from a friend).


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I work in Columbus. Are you talking about Ohio though?
> 
> My comment was for Bajer though. He wanted to join TC, but didn't think he'd meet the 20/7 commitment.


My bad, and yep, Dayton to Columbus.


----------



## bajer29

63842 PPD on a 7970m


----------

